#ubuntu-beginners 2011-01-24
<Red-Raven> holstein, sry about that. dinner, chores, etc. :P i can be here for a while now. (i think). so what do i do now?
<Unguided> hello all. quick question. I was given a p4 2.4ghz laptop with 512meg of ram and a 40hd with dvd rom drive. will this system run ubuntu 10.10
<Red-Raven> it should.
<Unguided> i thought so but wasnt sure. i love linux and ubuntu
<MrChrisDruif> Unguided: If it doesn't you could also try Lubuntu :)
<Unguided> lubuntu? whats the difference?
<Red-Raven> i run a rig with 512 RAM, 40GB is plenty (each disto only takes like 3 GB or something like that i think) and  DVD rom drives work with ubuntu, and are great for making live CDs/DVDs. idk about the processor, but it should work.
<Red-Raven> Lubuntu is an environment that stands for light ubuntu.
<MrChrisDruif> Almost, Lubuntu uses LXDE...but the effect is the same
<Unguided> ok. so it is not using gnome? if not what does it use?
<MrChrisDruif> Unguided: ^
<Red-Raven> its small than the typical ubuntu, and will run even faster on you 512 MB RAM. i have both ubuntu and Lubuntu on my 512 Mb rig.
<Red-Raven> smaller*
<Red-Raven> ubuntu runs fine, but Lubuntu is faster in my experience.
<MrChrisDruif> Red-Raven: It should, LXDE is lighter then Gnome :)
<Unguided> ok. got it. i found the lubuntu page. looking at it now. thanks.
<Unguided> Holstein: you are right now i want my own system
<MrChrisDruif> Unguided: If you've got any questions about Lubuntu, please come to #lubuntu :)
<Red-Raven> have you installed ubuntu before Unguided?
<Unguided> Cool. thanks a lot for your help. You guys are always awesome for newbies.
<Unguided> nope. I believe I need thre partitions. one for the os (root) one for swap and one for home
<Unguided> I have used wubi
<Unguided> shoot. that laptop has windows xp on it right now. i could try wubi with it and that way i would know for sure
<Red-Raven> Unguided, i canhelp you there. im sort of new too, but i've installed ubuntu twice as well as Lubuntu (that last one is easy)
<Red-Raven> or virtual box :P
<Unguided> true. i didnt think of vbox either
<Red-Raven> i wuv Vbox.
<MrChrisDruif> Unguided: I wouldn't suggest Wubi :)
<Unguided> ok. i think vbox would probably be better to test with
<Red-Raven> it is.
<Unguided> ok. i will go that route. thanks again.
<Red-Raven> how does wubi work? i've heard about it, but im only familiar with Live CD, and Live USB installs.
<MrChrisDruif> Red-Raven: As far as I'm concerned it doesn't work ;) Other then that I don't know :)
<Red-Raven> ok then... Hey i might be disconnecting/reconnecting in a minute. im trying to connect to my SSH server.
<MrChrisDruif> Good luck, I'll be off to bed :)
<Red-Raven> alright. cya tommorow then :P
<MrChrisDruif> Yeah, prolly :)
<Unguided> red-raven: it basically works in windows. it makes an entry into the boot settings allowing you to, in a sense, dual boot but it uses a file to boot from like vbox does. i think of it as vbox meets a partial dual boot system
<Red-Raven> hm. interesting.
<Red-Raven> anyone here know about ssh servers on ubuntu? i think im connected but im  not sure it gave me a command line into the server when i connected.
<Unguided> the boot menu gives you the option to boot windows or ubuntu if you choose ubuntu it boots using the file if you choose windows it boots the windows partition.
<Red-Raven> oh. so its like the GRUB menu then?
<Unguided> similar yes. but when you uninstall it removes the entry from the boot menu and removes the file all at once. kind of a poor mans way to test/try out ubuntu/linux. i used it to test and become some what familiar with ubuuntu
<Unguided> anyway off to eat talk to all of you later
<Red-Raven> ok i've figured out now that i am connected to it. do i want to make it forward/tunnel my traffic or set it up to be an encrypted proxy? (im trying to bypass my school's web filter)
<earthling^> How do I start ubuntu with metacity, but still have the option to switch?
<Red-Raven> this is an archive, but it should still help: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-121750.html
<earthling^> I installed compiz fusion icon, which allows me to switch, but when I reboot it always starts with compiz
<Red-Raven> log out. there should be a drop up (as opposed to down) box in the bar at the bottem. pick the manager you want, then log back in.
<Red-Raven> oh sry i get it now. you may have to set it to default some how.
<earthling^> I like that option of setting at login screen
<earthling^> but yeah, am looking for default set
<earthling^> do you use compiz?
<Red-Raven> yah.
<earthling^> its fun sometimes, but it uses alot of memory
<earthling^> compared to metacity
<Red-Raven> i think you can just pick one at login, and then that will stay you windows manager untill you change it again.
<earthling^> I'll check that when I logout
<Red-Raven> i have 2 GB RAM and don't (usually) run memory-heavy stuff, so i'm good there.
<earthling^> do you use ubuntu or other varients?
<earthling^> I'm always looking to speed things up
<Red-Raven> i run ubuntu on this machine and Lubuntu and ubuntu on my desktop.
<earthling^> ok, will try it now, thanks
<earthling^> After installing compiz, its being used as the default window manager. I want to use metacity as default, but do not want to remove compiz. How can I set metacity as default?
<jon8_> Does laptop battery management still work without Gnome running?? Is there a command line, command, that i can use to check battery usage?
<bioterror> acpi?
<Red-Raven> hey guys. anyone know how to tunnel trafic through ssh in ubuntu?
<Red-Raven> anyone please?
<MrChrisDruif> Red-Raven: Sorry, I (still) haven't got any experience with SSH :)
<Silver_Fox_> Hello.
<MrChrisDruif> Hai Silver_Fox_ :)
<Silver_Fox_> Hello MrChrisDruif
<MrChrisDruif> I'll be back in about an hour or two at most
<M0hi> Hello Silver_Fox_
<Silver_Fox_> Hello moh
<Silver_Fox_> Hello M0hi
<M0hi> Silver_Fox_, sowwi for that. mohi will do (=
<M0hi> how are Silver_Fox_ ?
<Silver_Fox_> I am fine thank you M0hi . How are you ?
<M0hi> I am doing good. ty and brb
<aveilleux> nhandler: Ping
<Red-Raven> hey. anyone got a good site to learn python that explains everything for beginners? like with examples and explanations of what arguments, strings, objects, etc. are? im trying to learn it but most tutorials throw around words and consepts like that and don't explain it.
<aveilleux> Red-Raven: This might help a little http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Polymorphic_Data_Structures_in_C/Glossary
<aveilleux> Red-Raven: It's for C, but it has some of the terms you're looking for
<holstein> i plan on using http://docs.python.org/tutorial/
<holstein> i found http://www.upriss.org.uk/python/PythonCourse.html googleing around
<kaushal> hi
<kaushal> please guide me about http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/557773/
<kaushal> Its oracle on Ubuntu Server
<kaushal> anyone around here ?
<bioterror> kaushal, oracle database is not a beginner related thing
<bioterror> kaushal, Mon20:42 Freenode :: #oracle(74): Ask your question, stick around if someone doesn't respond right away. Use this channel for general Oracle/Sun questions, If
<bioterror>                      busy here Use ##oracledb for Oracle DB related problems.
<kaushal> bioterror: is there a Mailing list where i can seek help ?
<bioterror> I dunno, go to #oracledb
<holstein> or #ubuntu-server maybe
<holstein> this channel tends to be more desktop users
<bioterror> more beginners :D
<holstein> yeah, that too ;)
<holstein> kaushal: sometimes your loco team can be a great resource
<holstein> http://loco.ubuntu.com/
<kaushal> holstein: ok
<ereotav> I cant get VirtualBox OSE to detect a usb anyhelp?
<aveilleux> ereotav: That would be because VirtualBox OSE doesn't have USB support.
<ereotav> Oh Thats would probally do it. So what version of Virtualbox does have usb support? And does it also have the shared folders ability
<holstein> the proprietary one
<aveilleux> ereotav: The OSE has shared folder support. The PUEL version ( http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads ) has USB device support.
<ereotav> so essentially I need to pick whitch on i need correct? Either usb detecting on PUEL or shared on OSE. So neither have both?
<aveilleux> ereotav: No. The PUEL has shared folders as well.
<ereotav> oh ok
<ereotav> THanks!
<aveilleux> ereotav: The PUEL is basically the more "complete" version, but it's not fully open-source.
<ereotav> Ok i understand now! It seems evertime im in here needing help u are too and always on point. Thanks a bunch!
<ereotav> I am running 10.10 on a HP dv9000 but whenever i turn off the builtin keypad the keyboard stops working. I have tried to pick the closest keyboard layout (dv5) any fixes?
<Red-Raven> hey guys.
<Red-Raven> got another (hopefully) quick SSH question. can i connect to the server with the remote address even if the client is local to the server? or do you have to use the local IP (192.167.8.1XX)?
<bioterror> what
<MrChrisDruif> I think he means that both the client and the server are on the same network and I think the answer would be yes, the traffic will be routed through the router and even out....would be faster I think to use the local address ofc :)
<Red-Raven> i have the client and server on the same network. do i have to connect the client with the local address (192.168.8.XXX) or can i use the remote address? the one that changes every time (unless its static)(XX.XXX.XXX.XX)
<Red-Raven> yah i know. i want to make sure this one works though.
<MrChrisDruif> Red-Raven: You can always try ofc :)
<Red-Raven> OFC=?
<MrChrisDruif> But again, local address would be faster because it doesn't go out the network :)
<Red-Raven> I know local is faster. i need to make sure remote address works. im asking are you supposed to be able to use the remote IP even if you are local? because as of now i always get a timed out error with the remote IP.
<MrChrisDruif> I don't know for sure :)
<Red-Raven> ok. well the local address still works...
<aveilleux> Red-Raven: Yes, if the port forwarding is set up properly.
<Red-Raven> hm. weird. i know the port is set correctly. ive triple checked it.
<aveilleux> Red-Raven: You sure you're using the correct remot IP?
<aveilleux> remote*
<Red-Raven> yah. i used a website called IP chicken on the server.
<aveilleux> Red-Raven: Assuming you're on the same router, your remote IP and the server's remote IP is the same thing. Use http://whatismyip.com/
<Red-Raven> IK.
<Red-Raven> the cammand is "ssh <user name on server>@<remote IP>" right?
<aveilleux> Red-Raven: you need the -p option if you're using an IP that's not 22
<aveilleux> er
<aveilleux> port
<aveilleux> Red-Raven: Did you change the SSH port?
<Red-Raven> no. the port is 22/
<Red-Raven> .*
<aveilleux> Red-Raven: You opened port 22 to the world? D:
<st33med> Lemme rape that port for ya
<aveilleux> !language | st33med
<ubot2> st33med: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<st33med> :p
<st33med> Oh sorry
<st33med> I'm forgetful
<Red-Raven> ok. but if i changed it then wouldn't i have to go messing around with IPtables?
<aveilleux> Red-Raven: No
<aveilleux> Red-Raven: I change the SSH on all my servers. It's the first thing I do and it's a very simple way to protect yourself from non-determined crackers
<Red-Raven> just change the config file, change the port in the router, and restart SSH?
<aveilleux> Red-Raven: yes
<Red-Raven> cool thx! unfortunately that still leads the problem of the remote IP.
<Red-Raven> ok the port is changed. so the new command is "SSH -p <port> <user>@<remoteIP>"?
<Red-Raven> or "SSH -p <port> <user>@<localIP>"?
<aveilleux> Red-Raven: yes but in lowercase, not caps.
<Red-Raven> ok thx. local worked. now i'll try remote.
<Red-Raven> it didn't work.
<Red-Raven> brb.
<nhandler> aveilleux: Pong
<Red-Raven> hey. can you help me with the remote IP? its still giving me that connection timed out error.
<Red-Raven> hey nit-wit. have you ever used SSH?
<Red-Raven> or anyone for that matter. i'm still getting a connection time out error whenever i connect via remote IP.
<MrChrisDruif> Red-Raven: ssh -p <port> <user>@<remoteIP> doesn't work?
<Red-Raven> nope. ^
<nit-wit> Red-Raven, no not really
<Red-Raven> oh ok. im setting one up to use as a proxy in school. mainly for fun.
<Red-Raven> occasionally for youtube. but mainly for fun.
<MrChrisDruif> Red-Raven: You've followed all the steps from here > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH ?
<MrChrisDruif> Red-Raven: There is an alternative to OpenSSH, which isn't very Linux ofc....TeamViewer...
<MrChrisDruif> You can use that till you've got SSH set up properly...
<Red-Raven> i dont need it that bad. OFC=?
<MrChrisDruif> Of course
<Red-Raven> oh ok. wiki sort of was a dead end on that/
<Red-Raven> .*
<Red-Raven> MrChrisDruif, ive done all that. but do i need to run one of the commands from this page of that article? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/PortForwarding
<MrChrisDruif> Afaik/scimmed the page: no it doesn't...but I've heard others on this very channel saying if you did your port-forwarding good it should work :-/
<MrChrisDruif> aveilleux said it :)
<Red-Raven> i just checked. its good.
<Red-Raven> ugh. its ssh -p ## username@remote IP     and the #s are the port right?
<Red-Raven> is there something i have to do to allow remote connections? like change a config file or security setting or something in IPtables?
<Red-Raven> i think i found it! in the ruter settings, "block anonamous internet traffic" is checked. the description is: By enabling the Block WAN Request feature, you can prevent your network from being "pinged," or detected, by other Internet users. The Block WAN Request feature also reinforces your network security by hiding your network ports. Both functions of the Block WAN Request feature make it more difficult for outside use
<Red-Raven> rs to work their way into your network.
<Red-Raven> (sry for so many posts)
<MrChrisDruif> It's alright :)
<MrChrisDruif> As long as we can learn from it :)
<Red-Raven> so do you think that could be it? i can still ping it even though its checked for some reason/
<Red-Raven> .*
<MrChrisDruif> Maybe you can change the timeout time somewhere?
<Red-Raven> on the server, client, or router?
<MrChrisDruif> Client or server, I don't know which sets the timeout...I would think client..
<MrChrisDruif> When pinging the server, you get back what the ping is...
<Red-Raven> i was pinging the router.
<MrChrisDruif> Yes, but I mean you get back how long it took :)
<Red-Raven> max while pinging the server was 12 ms, and that was only the first one. the rest were all like 2 ms.
<MrChrisDruif> That should be within the timeout threshold...
<Red-Raven> think it could be that firewall setting i posted?
<MrChrisDruif> Well, could be...I haven't seen it, but if I would be checking down: localIP works, so it must be some setting in the router or firewall...
<Red-Raven> LOL:  ConnectTimeout 0  found that nice little line in my ssh config file on the client. weird thing is, it displays the error after about 15 seconds, not 0.
<Red-Raven> i also found a port 22 line in the same file. should i make it to my custom port as well?
<MrChrisDruif> I believe so....not sure...
<Red-Raven> both?
<MrChrisDruif> The timeout you could try on say 5 or 15 secs and the port change to your port....but I'm not sure, never done SSH myself :)
<Red-Raven> oh ok. ill give it a shot.
<ereotav> I am running 10.10 on a hp dv9000. When i shut off the builtin keypad the keyboard stops working. Any idea how to fix this?
<Red-Raven> by key pad you mean the number pad off on one side?
<ereotav> oh i mean the trackpad
<MrChrisDruif> :P
<Red-Raven> oh. thats weird.
<MrChrisDruif> That's weird indeed....
<ereotav> i went to keyboard layout and the closest thing is the hp dv5
<Red-Raven> why do you want to shut off the trackpad? you don't need to to use an external mouse.
<ereotav> I like to use a external mouse. Also when typing  I hit the trackpad. Plus it bothers me
<MrChrisDruif> Red-Raven: It's a function some people like :)
<Red-Raven> i get it.
<Red-Raven> im a lot more OCD about other things.
<ereotav> yup haha
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-01-25
<Red-Raven> sorry to keep bringing this up, but has anyone here made an SSH server?
<yofel> where are you stuck?
<Red-Raven> on remote connection, i get a connection timed out error.
<Red-Raven> if you want i have a thread with all the therys i have that i can link you to. just please post here and not in that forum.
<Red-Raven> theories*
<Red-Raven> hey i know you're trying to help me and im really sorry but i got to go for a few minutes. i'll be back ASAP.
<yofel> hm, not sure how you would set it up as a proxy. My setup is fairly simple: dyndns account, port forwarded, and sshd set to use a different port
<Red-Raven> yofel, well, first i need to be able to connect to connect by remote.
<yofel> ok, how are you trying to do so?
<Red-Raven> i think i can tunnel my traffic through it pretty easily to use it as a proxy.
<Red-Raven> im running the commmand "ssh -p <port> <user>@<remoteIP>".
<Red-Raven> i need the -p thing because i have a custom port seperate.
<Red-Raven> ignore that last word. IDK why i put it.
<yofel> ok, sounds fine so far, are you sure you got the right IP?
<Red-Raven> yes. i used IP chicken to find it.
<Red-Raven> and i've used it multiple times, so i know i must have gottn it right at least once.
<yofel> does running 'nmap -P0 <IP>' show the port as open?
<yofel> (and make sure you use the right IP here
<yofel> )
<Red-Raven> will the output show what port are open?
<yofel> it should show something like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/557919/
<Red-Raven> nmap is not currently installed.
<yofel> yep, it's not installed by default
<Red-Raven> sudo apt-get install nmap?
<Red-Raven> and what does it do?
<yofel> !info nmap
<Red-Raven> hm.....
<yofel> ubot2: ?
<yofel> nmap - Network exploration tool and security / port scanner
<Red-Raven> oooooohhhhhh port scanner. me likey.
<yofel> as you can see from the manpage it can do alot, but really make sure you only run it on IPs that are yours!!! Scanning random IPs is illegal
<Red-Raven> ok. but you can't be caught very easily depending on what kind of network you're on.
<Red-Raven> Starting Nmap 5.21 ( http://nmap.org ) at 2011-01-24 20:32 EST
<Red-Raven> Note: Host seems down. If it is really up, but blocking our ping probes, try -PN
<Red-Raven> Nmap done: 1 IP address (0 hosts up) scanned in 3.06 seconds
<yofel> try with -PN, if it still says that then check your router settings again
<Red-Raven> where do i look? a ton of stuff came up. want me to post it on paste bin?
<yofel> it it's nothing private sure
<Red-Raven> i ran this: red-raven@redraven-Presario-CQ62:~$ nmap -p0 -NP  68.218.220.73 and it said that -NP is not recognized/
<Red-Raven> .*
<yofel> nmap -PN 68.218.220.73
<Red-Raven> oh i shouldn't have posted my ip....
<Red-Raven> wow it takes forever to start up.
<robbmunson> im sure nobody here is going to flood your computer to a DDoS.
<Red-Raven> you never know.
<robbmunson> besides, if you have Ubuntu, I think the ipfilters rule set blocks a lot anyways.
<Red-Raven> its amazing how much some kids at school know. they've mined the network there (but my encrypted ssh server running ubuntu against windows viruses should be fine.)
<Red-Raven> Nmap scan report for adsl-XXX-XXX-XX.jax.bellsouth.net (XX.XXX.XXX.XX)
<Red-Raven> Host is up (0.0016s latency).
<Red-Raven> All 1000 scanned ports on adsl-XXX-XXX-XX.jax.bellsouth.net (XX.XXX.XXX.XX) are closed
<Red-Raven> Nmap done: 1 IP address (1 host up) scanned in 114.14 seconds
<Red-Raven> Output^ i replaced my IP with Xs
 * robbmunson makes note that your ip addresses are shown in /whois by default on freenode....
<yofel> either your port isn't forwarded or sshd isn't running
<Red-Raven> oh.....oh well.
<yofel> robbmunson: not if you have a hostmask
<yofel> er..
<yofel> cloak
<robbmunson> unless you have a cloak ;)
<Red-Raven> i don't think i do.
<robbmunson> yep
<robbmunson> yofel, correct.
<Red-Raven> anyways, yofel, i can connect as local just fine. its just remote i can't do.
<Red-Raven> how do i make sure sshd is running?
<yofel> well, login, or just run nmap on your local IP, then you'll see the difference
<Red-Raven> it showed that my custom port is open when  i ran nmap.
<yofel> then it's either some router setting or I'm out of ideas
<Red-Raven> FUDGE! i have always hated that router. there are so many settings.
<Red-Raven> yofel, should i add the local ip to the DMZ?
 * yofel is clueless about that
<Red-Raven> actually i read the description and it says it opens all port to that IP, so i don't think i need that.
<ereotav> How can I automaticly backup certain folders and files in ubuntu 10.10 to my external harddrive
<Red-Raven> your external HD might come with software that manages that.
<ereotav> it does but its hp simple save and i havent been able to run it in wine
<Red-Raven> IDK then.  sorry (im still kind of new).
<ereotav> fair enough (me too..green as grass)
<Red-Raven> how long have you had ubuntu? im at a little over a month.
<ereotav> almost a week haha
<Red-Raven> cool!
<ereotav> its definatly the best OS i have ever run... and it also gives that awesome "victory" feeling when u figure something complicated out
<Red-Raven> IK! and then you get into all this cool stuff that wows everyone like Vbox and servers etc.
<ereotav> yea agreed. earlier today i succesfully synced my zune useing Vbox and it was totally awesome! All i need to do now is wipe my comp and clean install only ubuntu...and do it all over
<MrChrisDruif> Morning y'all :)
<Daniel0108> morning, MrChrisDruif
<MrChrisDruif> How's it going?
<Daniel0108> please go to #ubuntu-beginners-team ;)
<bioterror> this is a support channel for support purposes, not for general chats!
<MrChrisDruif> bioterror: Daniel0108 pointed that out already O:-)
<Silver_Fox_> Hello.
<MrChrisDruif> Hai Silver_Fox_ :)
<Silver_Fox_> Hello MrChrisDruif .
<MrChrisDruif> How's going? (I must ask from bioterror & Daniel0108 that we keep general chatter in -team though :P)
<bioterror> :D
<Daniel0108> hi :)
<Daniel0108> hi Silver_Fox_ ;)
<Silver_Fox_> Yes, we would not want to interrupt all the join / depart messages MrChrisDruif .
<Silver_Fox_> I am fine, as always.
<Silver_Fox_> How are you?
<MrChrisDruif> I'm fine as well :)
<MrChrisDruif> I was looking at this page ( https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HelpOnMoinWikiSyntax#Tables ) and was missing rowstyle (and colomstyle if that's possible :P)
<Silver_Fox_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HelpOnTables
<Silver_Fox_> <rowstyle="background-color: #FFFFE0;">
<MrChrisDruif> Yeah, but it was in a sub-link...sorry :)
<MrChrisDruif> Someone was using cell styles for the mentee-list and noticed you could clean it up much with rowstyle
<Silver_Fox_> Reading documentation is important.
<MrChrisDruif> I got that mentee-list from phillw :)
<Dwarg> Hey guys any one to explain how i change ap from -1 to 6 need it for aircrack :S
<Dwarg> guess not :S
<MrChrisDruif> Ap?
<MrChrisDruif> Dwarg: What is ap and aircrack? :)
<Dwarg> uff im new to ubuntu but 2 sec and ill try get some better info
<Dwarg> but aircrack-ng is progam used to test wireless network
<Dwarg> u new to ubuntu too ?
<MrChrisDruif> Well, I'm intermediate I would say :)
<MrChrisDruif> I know my way around to do the things I want to do and learn everyday more...
<MrChrisDruif> Like that aircrack is a program is to test wireless networks
<geirha> What's -1 and 6? and where do you see it's -1?
<Dwarg> i see it when i try to use it for injection i think
<zeroseven0183> aircrack is a software to "hack" the wireless key
<Inverse> I am unable to get ACL working on my Ubuntu VPS - would anyone be able to help me out. A more detailed outline of my problem is located @ http://askubuntu.com/questions/23107/setting-up-acl-on-a-vps
<johnny77> I'm running fluxbox and Update Manager is not updating. I click the install update button and nothing happens.
<duanedesign> johnny77: hello
<IAmNotThatGuy> wb philinux
<philinux> o/
<IAmNotThatGuy> How are you?
<philinux> Not bad. Forums seem sluggish again. Will be glad when new servers in place
<IAmNotThatGuy> ah! kay
<johnny77> webpages are not opening in Google Chrome even when my default applications is set to Chrome.
<MichealH> cprofitt: You called? :P
<cprofitt> I did sir...
<cprofitt> I just got called out on a ticket... I can talk in about 30 minutes... I hope
<MichealH> Okay
<johnny77> Why is the preferred applications not opening what is specified?
<aveilleux> johnny77: Check under R-click > Preferences > Open With tab
<johnny77> aveilleux: when I click a web link like in X Chat it does not open the browser specified in preferred applications.
<aveilleux> johnny77: Clicking a URL has never worked for me. Right-click and hit "open in Web browser"
<johnny77> aveilleux: This is what I did. It opens it in firefox not chrome as specified.
<MichealH> cprofitt: Back yet?
<aveilleux> johnny77: Do you ever use Firefox?
<johnny77> aveilleux: very seldom. I prefer Chrome.
<aveilleux> johnny77: Then why don't you remove it?
<johnny77> aveilleux: Although I prefer Chrome, it has not reached a status where websites support it. It those cases, when a website is broken, I use firefox becuase it is usually supported.
<Daughain> I'm stuck using java client, this sucks....
<Daughain> Anyone actualy here?
<Daughain> WHo, or where, would I find someone to help me with an SASL issue?
<sultan2> NickServ: (notice) Syntax: SETPASS <account> <key> <newpass>
<sultan2> How can I find the key?
<hajour> sultan2> NickServ: (notice) Syntax: SETPASS <account> <key> <newpass>
<hajour> <sultan2> How can I find the key?
<hajour> jasono, ^
<sultan2> :P
<jasono> Hi sultan2
<hajour> jasono just came in chat so he had not see the question sultan2
<MrChrisDruif> (12:41:25 AM) sultan2: NickServ: (notice) Syntax: SETPASS <account> <key> <newpass>
<MrChrisDruif> (12:41:31 AM) sultan2: How can I find the key?
<hajour> hehe i was faster
<sultan2> Use Jabber/XMPP rooms, then - you can see the last 10 - 20 lines each time you get in too a room
<jasono> Oh, I thought it was for Launchpad. I have no idea, sorry sultan2
<sultan2> No worries ;)
<hajour> kaia already helped sultan2  in devil i saw right?
<sultan2> Indeed
<robbmunson> off to visit my girlfriend!
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-01-26
<MrChrisDruif> Bai robbmunson
<Geocosm> I'm trying to make a script to run a file in /home/geo/progs/pms-linux-1.20.412 named PMS.sh... I have no idea what I'm doing. I've got the file in usr/local/bin but it's not coming up when I type it in a terminal or the run box.
<Spreadsheet> Hmm, what?
<Spreadsheet> PMS.sh is to run the file right?
<Geocosm> In the file I have written: #!/bin/bash cd "/home/geo/progs/pms-linux-1.20.412" && ./PMS.sh
<Spreadsheet> You should make your wording clearer...
<Geocosm> Yeah. But when I create a launcher for it, it says my PS3 is an unknown renderer. I read to fix the problem you have to run the file from the directory.
<Spreadsheet> What are you trying to do? If you want to run the program, without anything extra, you can just symlink it you know. I'll tell you how to symlink if you so desire
<MrChrisDruif> Geocosm: What is it exactly what you are trying to accomplish ?
<Geocosm> When I make a launcher for PS3 Media Server on my desktop it says my PS3 is  an 'unknown renderer' instead of 'PS3'. I did a little bit of googling and I found the solution is because I have to run the file directly from the folder where it is located.
<Geocosm> I'm trying to make a script to do that, and then make a launcher for the script.
<Spreadsheet> You don't need to make a script. Do you want a desktop icon?
<Geocosm> Do you use PS3 Media Server? Because google is telling me to make a script or it won't work.
<Spreadsheet> I'm not on Ubuntu, but I think that you should be able to make a launcher
<Geocosm> I have a launcher. It doesn't work.
<Spreadsheet> strange
<MrChrisDruif> What did you put into the launcher?
<Spreadsheet> #!/bin/sh /path/to/file
<Geocosm> If I run it directly from the file by going to the folder location and clicking on it, it works.
<Spreadsheet> If you type the file path directly, it will launch it. There's no need to cd
<Geocosm> geo@Geo-Ubuntu:~/progs/pms-linux-1.20.412$ ./PMS.sh
<Geocosm> That works.
<Geocosm> In a terminal.
<Geocosm> My script is completely broken lol.
<Spreadsheet> I don't think cd should have quotes
<Geocosm> What language is this?
<MrChrisDruif> Spreadsheet: It ensures that the path is read....spaces would otherwise break the path O:-)
<Geocosm> First of all, scripts go in /usr/local/bin correct?
<Spreadsheet> Oh... learned something new today :)
<Spreadsheet> Yes
<Spreadsheet> Well if you want to put them on the path
<Geocosm> Okay. Second of all, what is this first line #!/bin/sh ?
<Spreadsheet> If you want it on the desktop, I think you should be able to just click it
<Spreadsheet> Geocosm: it's a hashbang. It tells the OS to run it using the shell
<Geocosm> Okay that's what I want.
<Spreadsheet> /bin/sh is the shell interpreter
<Spreadsheet> Yeah, also, use /bin/sh, not bash
<Geocosm> Now how do I make the script open PMS.sh?
<MrChrisDruif> Geocosm: It's the path to the bash shell interpreter, thanks Spreadsheet couldn't think of it :)
<MrChrisDruif> PMS.sh is a script for the PS3 Media thing?
<Spreadsheet> Geocosm: you want it on the desktop right? Write the file on the desktop. Then: cd ~/Desktop; chmod +x file.sh
<Geocosm> I don't want all these icons on my desktop though.
<Geocosm> It's got like 5
<Geocosm> It won't run just on its own.
<Geocosm> So I put them in /progs/pms-linuxblahblahblah
<Spreadsheet> I am confused
<Geocosm> Join the club :(
<Spreadsheet> How do you want to run the script?
<Spreadsheet> From shell or Desktop?
<Geocosm> I just want the script to run. As soon as I do that there are many ways I can execute the script.
<Spreadsheet> Ok. Do you know about permissions?
<Geocosm> I can use CCSM or I can use a launcher.
<Spreadsheet> if not, just chmod u+x the file
<Geocosm> or I can just type it in GNOME-do
<MrChrisDruif> Geocosm: I think you can use a launcher :)
<MrChrisDruif> Maybe that would even work as well :)
<Geocosm> Or I could use a launcher.
<Spreadsheet> If the file is /progs/script.sh, then chmod u+x /progs/script.sh
<Spreadsheet> You *need* to make it executable
<Geocosm> ahhhh
<Geocosm> That's my problem I think :)
<Spreadsheet> Now try it, assuming your script is already there
<Geocosm> Okay GNOME-do is pulling up the script name, but the script is still borked.
<Geocosm> Got it :)
<Spreadsheet> It worked?
<Geocosm> Forgot to put ./ before PMS.sh
<Geocosm> on the new line.
<Geocosm> You guys rock!
<Spreadsheet> np
 * Geocosm does the happy PS3 Media Server dance
<MrChrisDruif> Your welcome :)
<MrChrisDruif> #happyhappyjoyjoy :D
<johnny77> Web links are not opening the browser specified in the preferred applications. Trying to figure out why I checked my applications folder to see if I may be running the wrong program. I ran all three in terminal to see if any had any errors. Here is the pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/558350/
<Geocosm> I have trouble with the preferred applications thing not working, too.
<Geocosm> Oh it says you don't have it?
<johnny77> Geocosm: I've had a few different desktop environments and window managers on my computer. I would have to guess that the first one is a left over.
<Geocosm> hm.
<johnny77> Geocosm: I do, however, admit I've only had Ubuntu for about three months and don't know a whole lot.
<Geocosm> Yeah I've had Ubuntu about that long too heh.
<Geocosm> I've been messing around with it since 8.04 but I've been using it as my primary OS for the past 3 months or so.
<Geocosm> So, do you currently have more than one desktop installed?
<Geocosm> Your current desktop may be using/trying to look for a different preference manager than the one in system/preferred applications? I'm guessing, sorry. I stick to GNOME, myself.
<johnny77> I originally installed Ubuntu, but I now also have installed LXDE and Fluxbox. I'm currently running fluxbox. My problem is only when I am logged into fluxbox.
<Geocosm> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=8348
<Geocosm> That help you at all?
<MrChrisDruif> Bye all, off to bed :)
<MrChrisDruif> johnny77: Good luck with your problem :)
<sultan2> Good night ;)
<johnny77> MrChrisDruif: thanks bye
<MrChrisDruif> Bye sultan2
<johnny77> I got two things out of that thread: first fluxbox is a WM and "does not provide these services" which I already knew.
<johnny77> second that the gnome defaults were used.
<johnny77> The problem I'm having is the gnome defaults are set to what I want. But it is still not opening what I want.
<Geocosm> Hrm.
<Geocosm> Wonder why.
<johnny77> Maybe when I run the gnome default applications program in fluxbox it doesn't set the variable correctly. I'm gonna jump into gnome and see what the default applications program tells me is set to default.
<paultag> johnny77: it's not fluxbox ;)
<paultag> johnny77: fluxbox is a window manager, not a desktop env
<paultag> johnny77: you need to start something to handle that, like, say, gnome-settings-manager
<paultag> fluxbox has zero to do with how what starts what
<johnny77> paultag: i know that.... ak|ra pointed that out quite well to me this afternoon.
<paultag> johnny77: aye, I saw that ;)
<paultag> johnny77: ak|ra is actually very nice
<paultag> Humm, johnny left
<paultag> johnny77: hey, did you try using gnome-settings-manager?
<johnny77> paultag: I can't find that and it's not in synaptic, but I did find gnome-settings-dameon. Trying to figure this all out....
<paultag> johnny77: it's a command ;)
<paultag> johnny77: it's installed with gnome it's self
<paultag> johnny77: gnome starts it on login to handle stuff like keybindings &c.
<JackyAlcine> paultag: I get the same issue when I tried running it from the Run dialog in GNOME..
<JackyAlcine> That johnny77 is having.
<paultag> er... gnome-settings-daemon, then?
<paultag> JackyAlcine: ^
<paultag> JackyAlcine: do you mind helping johnny77 while I walk back home?
<JackyAlcine> Hold on, isn't the manager part of Unity? It was here while Unity was installed but after I removed it, it disappeared.
<paultag> gnome-settings-something-or-other
<JackyAlcine> No problem.
<paultag> JackyAlcine: wait, what?
<paultag> JackyAlcine: no, it's GNOME
<paultag> JackyAlcine: check apt-cache for packages liek gnome-settings* and installed binaries. One love
<paultag> BRB
<JackyAlcine> yeah. it was there before, I remember running it when I had the Unity DM installed.
<JackyAlcine> johnny77: Try running gnome-wm.
<johnny77> JackyAlcine: it told me another WM is already running.
<JackyAlcine> What system are you running?
<JackyAlcine> Like what distro of ubuntu?
<johnny77> I'm running fluxbox installed on Ubuntu 10.10.
<JackyAlcine> Hm, fluxbox as your window manager, eh? And you're unable to log into your session?
<holstein> johnny77: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=110158
<holstein> is that relavant enough?
<johnny77> When I'm logged into fluxbox, I can not get it to load web links in the browser i prefer.
<holstein> johnny77: the way i did it using fluxbox
<holstein> i just copied the link
<holstein> and pasted it
<holstein> in te browser
<holstein> the*
<holstein> but i know what you're talking about
<JackyAlcine> Hm, is this your post or someone's elses?
<JackyAlcine> And I think that the session manager might be the one to blame, if your configuration are acting up.
<johnny77> could putting "export DE=gnome" in fluxbox startup file work? Is that what it's saying?
<shamueoconnor> hello i have sound problems i had linux mint before and i had and solved the problem i just need help o know how again
<shamueoconnor> i had to uninstall a sound manager
<holstein> shamueoconnor: pulse?
<shamueoconnor> yep
<holstein> 10.10 ?
<shamueoconnor> probably
<shamueoconnor> sry iu have a brokenn hand
<shamueoconnor> cant type fast
<shamueoconnor> how would i uninstall it completly i stopped doing using mint a year ago
<holstein> http://jechem.blogspot.com/2010/10/how-to-remove-pulseaudio-on-ubuntu-1010.html
<shamueoconnor> thanks
<shamueoconnor> holstein thanks
<holstein> :)
<JackyAlcine> johnny77: Sorry, had an issue. But possibly.
<johnny77> JackyAlcine: I had to jump off for a while. Sorry.
 * robbmunson is back.
<johnny77> If anyone is following my saga, I got it fixed. I still have no idea how it works, but I uninstalled firefox to force it to choose chrome, then reinstalled firefox. So far it still loads chrome, but we'll see what a reboot does.
<robbmunson> on phone, brb.
<choas> hello all
<choas> i was wondering if anyone here has any experience with ubuntu and toshiba tecra laptops
<Linuxnewbhead> hello
<JackyAlcine> Hey Linuxnewbhead
<Linuxnewbhead> hi there... il think I may be in the right place..
<Linuxnewbhead> i'm new to LInux... but I'm VERY eager to join the new fascinating open source world of Linux distro flavors
<Linuxnewbhead> i'm attempting my first install of ubuntu 10.10
<Linuxnewbhead> this is a support chatroom correct?
<aveilleux> Si
<Linuxnewbhead> so how is everyone tonight?
<bioterror> it's 06:30 in the morning ;)
<IAmNotThatGuy> 9:55 here
<aveilleux> Linuxnewbhead: This isn't really a chatroom for general discussion.... It's for support mainly. There's an offtopic channel at #ubuntu-beginners-team
<Linuxnewbhead> well i just so happen to need support at the moment
<aveilleux> Linuxnewbhead: Then ask
<JackyAlcine> It's 11:27 PM here.
<Linuxnewbhead> okay.. I don't mean to be rude or interuptive of anything
<JackyAlcine> No go ahead Linuxnewbhead
<bioterror> kids kids
<aveilleux> Linuxnewbhead: I didn't mean to sound brusque
<bioterror> !ask | Linuxnewbhead
<ubot2> Linuxnewbhead: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Linuxnewbhead> I am attempting an install of Ubuntu 10.10 64 bit distro from Windows... normally of course Linux is installed from directly from an ISO mounted to either a usb drive or a disk.. but currently I cannot obtain a flash drive... and my optical drive is not responding in Windows XP....
<Linuxnewbhead> so what I'm attempting to do... instead of the tradtional method
<bioterror> dont do wubi
<Linuxnewbhead> ues i've heard mixed reviews about wubi
<IAmNotThatGuy> Linuxnewbhead, are you into your windows now and trying to install it?
<Linuxnewbhead> so... i'm attempting a different method
<Linuxnewbhead> is install the GRUB boot loader into the windows boot.ini mbr
<bioterror> hahaha no
<Linuxnewbhead> yes I'm in windows currently...
<bioterror> grub goes to MBR and is launched before windows chainloader
<bioterror> if I remember right
<IAmNotThatGuy> Linuxnewbhead, do not do that. just boot from the Disk at startup and install it
<Linuxnewbhead> well.. see my issue is my optical drive is not responding in Windows
 * bioterror nods
<bioterror> Linuxnewbhead, make an USB stick then
<IAmNotThatGuy> *in windows* is not needed here
<Linuxnewbhead> oh lol... okay thak you
<IAmNotThatGuy> change the BIOS settings and boot it. it dont depend on the previous OS you installed
<Linuxnewbhead> hmm... i've read about the usb stick method as well
<bioterror> and btw. hang here or check the forums, you dont see any mixed reviews about wubi then ;)
<Linuxnewbhead> unebootin allows you to make a bootable iso and mount it into a usb stick correct?
<IAmNotThatGuy> Linuxnewbhead, you think your optical drive will work if you re-install windows?
<bioterror> Linuxnewbhead, I'm suggesting to use Unetootin
<Linuxnewbhead> Iamnotthatguy... yes possibly it might respond.. but since Linux is very very good at hardware troubleshooting and testing of hardware... a lot of times Ubuntu an dother distro's will detect hardware issues for you automatically on start up
<Linuxnewbhead> that's why I wanted to try and upload Linux first before I try an reformat of NTFS in windows
<IAmNotThatGuy> Linuxnewbhead, you are in a laptop? if so, which brand?
<Linuxnewbhead> yup
<Linuxnewbhead> Acer 7520 G ....
<Linuxnewbhead> single hard disk.. i believe it's IDE channel
<Linuxnewbhead> i have a current partition set up for a dual boot which was what I was attempting
<Linuxnewbhead> i just don't have a flash drive handy.. so i thought this method of uploading grub to override the NTDLR would be useful.. but apparently it's risky
<holstein> if you have another machine
<holstein> you can install to the hard drive in another machine
<holstein> that can work pretty well if you dont tweak too much
<holstein> til after you move
<bioterror> if you have another machine, you can make pxe boot :D
<Linuxnewbhead> hmm.. pxe boot?
<holstein> bioterror: HA
<holstein> even better :)
<Linuxnewbhead> and yes I didn't think about that holstein.. but another machine would prove safer and allow me to install Linux
<Linuxnewbhead> and test it in a more safe way.. i have already backed up my dad
<Linuxnewbhead> data**
<bioterror> my friends and my work has usb dvd-drives, I've loaned them :D
<bioterror> for a mystical reason, I havent bought one yet
<Linuxnewbhead> yea making boot iso's on flash drives with linux is apparently much easier.. for other OS's you must build and entire file system onto the flash drive
<Linuxnewbhead> to make a live boot
<bioterror> that's what unetbootin does
<Linuxnewbhead> (i apologize if I use incorrect terminology.. but I'm pretty sure my lingo is correct... I'm still a bit of a newbie)
<bioterror> it extracts the .iso image to flashdrive and do some magic
<Linuxnewbhead> ohh.. alright.. interesting I didn't know that..
<Linuxnewbhead> you can make custom boots as well w/ unebootin
<bioterror> what do you mean?
<Linuxnewbhead> many thanx for the help though...
<Linuxnewbhead> i think i will just stick it out and buy a flash drive stick
<holstein> might need to buy a rom drive
<Linuxnewbhead> but believe it not... just fyi the menu.lst was in fact meant to edit in order to make a custom boot....
<Linuxnewbhead> yea rom drive might be a necessity too
<holstein> depends on what you have laying around the house
<holstein> im about over discs
<bioterror> menu.lst is for grub 1 (legacy) and grub.cfg (grub2) is something we use today (in the future!!)
<Linuxnewbhead> yes... ;yes yes yes
<Linuxnewbhead> so I've read
<bioterror> so if you're reading guides and they use menu.lst, not good. too old information
<Linuxnewbhead> it seems to have much more viable boot options and capabilities such as themes... apparently you can even use scripting commands within grub.cfg
<Linuxnewbhead> lol... yes... believe it or not I was just about to attempt an old guide method to edit menu.lst... but then I realized that grub2 was the new boot loader Lmao
<Linuxnewbhead> well thanks again for your help... I think I will just use the unebootin method
<Linuxnewbhead> cheers and many thanks!
<luptonicedtea> Hello.  I've just built a new computer and want to minecraft.  I've downloaded the file, as well as Open JDK Java 6 Runtime, and I just can't figure out where to go from here.  I've changed the extracted folder to open with the Java, and I've given it permission to run as a program.  Something I'm missing?
<MrChrisDruif> Why can't I summon the topic here? :-/
<bioterror> what?
<MrChrisDruif> I want to copy the topic for LoCo team explanation
<bioterror> you need to say /topic
<bioterror> and it will be prompted
<MrChrisDruif> I did <_<"
<MrChrisDruif> Didn't show <_<"
<bioterror> pidgin :D
<bioterror> how about a real irc client
<MrChrisDruif> bioterror: I've got multi-protocol set up...I like it better :)
<bioterror> so they say
<bioterror> seems like it is better, as you cant see the topic with a proper command
<bioterror> /quote topic #ubuntu-beginners
<bioterror> try that one
<MrChrisDruif> Didn't work...
<bioterror> works for me
<bioterror> :D
<MrChrisDruif> Welcome to the Ubuntu Beginners Team support channel || Please do not wait to ask question, simply ask! If anyone knows the answer, they will most likely reply. || Please note, public logs of this channel are available on irclogs.ubuntu.com || Want offtopic? Head over to #ubuntu-beginners-team < did I mis anything bioterror?
<MrChrisDruif> Typed it over myself :P
<bioterror> hoh
<ereotav> ubuntu 10.10 not recgonizing hp dv9000 keyboard or trackpad. How do i fiz this?
<ereotav> ubuntu 10.10 not recgonizing hp dv9000 keyboard or trackpad. How do i fiz this?
<bioterror> ereotav, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=512059
<ereotav> so installing the synatpc driver should fix both?
<duanedesign> hello ereotav
<ereotav> hey
<duanedesign> ereotav: could you run this command:   gconftool-2 --type string --set /apps/gnome_settings_daemon/keybindings/touchpad ""
<duanedesign> what it does is explained here: http://linux.aldeby.org/howto-ubuntu-linux-on-hp-pavilion-dv2000-dv6000-dv9000-series-laptops.html/5#touchpad
<ereotav> well as of now i cant run my comp cuz i dont have a mouse or anything.
<ereotav> but ill email it and try it later
<mutu> hola
<ereotav> thanks
<duanedesign> ereotav: also if this is a fresh install run the updates. You can do that with command:  sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<ereotav> right now its a super sloppy install...vista other partition..i want to work out all the kinks before going full blown
<mutu> Why it serves an url scraper
<mutu> hi
<luptonicedtea> Hey! I just built a computer, and am trying to install minecraft.  I have it downloaded, but I can't figure out how to make it run.
<bioterror> luptonicedtea, remove openjdk and icedtea , enable partner repository and install sun-java6-{bin,jre,plugin,fonts}
<luptonicedtea> I have removed openjdk and already have sun-java-6 installed.  I'm not sure what you mean by "enable partner repository"
<bioterror> (last time someone asked that, he played that minecraft in a browser)
<bioterror> I dunno if you have downloaded something
<luptonicedtea> Yeah, I was trying to run the program itself.
<luptonicedtea> I had it running on my laptop, but now I can't figure out what's different.
<bioterror> and the program is a file?
<luptonicedtea> minecraft_alpha_1.1.2.tar.gz
<luptonicedtea> and when I extract it, there is nothing shown
<bioterror> in terminal tar zxvf minecraft_alpha_1.1.2.tar.gz
<luptonicedtea> mmmk
<luptonicedtea> i did
<bioterror> and you saw it extracting
<bioterror> right?
<luptonicedtea> yeah
<bioterror> is there a binary in that directory or minecraft.jar or what
<luptonicedtea> minecraft_name.jar
<bioterror> java -jar minecraft_name.jar
<luptonicedtea> Unrecognized option: -minecraft_name.jar
<luptonicedtea> Could not create the Java virtual machine.
<bioterror> hmmm what
<bioterror> something not right
<bioterror> did you copy & paste that line
<luptonicedtea> java -jar minecraft_name.jar ?
<luptonicedtea> yes
<luptonicedtea> Unable to access jarfile minecraft_name.jar
<luptonicedtea>  got it
<luptonicedtea> i downloaded minecraft from a separate website when it didn't work the first time, 'cause I'm an idiot.
<luptonicedtea> After installing Sun Java 6 and removing the other one, I redownloaded the original minecraft.jar, enabled permission, and ran it in sun java 6.  it's now running.  Thank you very much.
<bioterror> np
<Androoo> hello there, quite new to ubuntu, keep having issues with grub wiping my vista install from the menu that seems to coninside with (I think?) a kernal update on the automatic updates - is this a bug ?     i
<eric1> My internet stopped working and I can no longer see the networking icon in the panel. Please Help
<Cial> So I think this is the right place to ask this.. Does anyone know a way to run a .gif image on the desktop?
<luptonicedtea> Hey! I just assembled a computer and am having trouble with my graphics card.  It's an AMD Radeon 6850, and the disc that came with it only has support for Windows 7.  I've read that there isn't much out there for AMD graphics cards for Linux, but I didn't know if anyone here had an answer.
<bioterror> !ati | luptonicedtea
<ubot2> luptonicedtea: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<luptonicedtea> It says:
<luptonicedtea> 05:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Device 6739
<luptonicedtea> But this card only has DVI and HDMI out, firstly, and the website ubot gave me doesn't have this card on the list.  Problem?
<luptonicedtea> And, also, the "Hardware Drivers" wizard returns no proprietary drivers when I scan.
<kristian-aalborg> can there be another reason for youtube being slow than their servers? flash is not working too well for me atm
<bioterror> kristian-aalborg, I think you know that you can look your CPU usage
<bioterror> and see if it's 100%
<bioterror> luptonicedtea, http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx?type=2.4.1&product=2.4.1.3.42&lang=English
<luptonicedtea> Wow. Are you  magic? :)
<kristian-aalborg> it seems to happen at random, but will check that next time
<kristian-aalborg> hurm, cpu and ram seems not to change when it happens... probably youtube then
<luptonicedtea> bioterror , gedit really is no liking this .run file.  It says:
<luptonicedtea> gedit has not been able to detect the character encoding.
<luptonicedtea> Please check that you are not trying to open a binary file.
<luptonicedtea> Select a character encoding from the menu and try again.
<bioterror> how about README or INSTALL
<luptonicedtea> It only downloaded one file, ati-driver-installer-11-1-x86.x86_64.run
<bioterror> chmod +x ati-driver-installer-11-1-x86.x86_64.run
<bioterror> ./ati-driver-installer-11-1-x86.x86_64.run
<bioterror> in terminal
<bioterror> and in same directory
<bioterror> probably ~/Downloads
<bioterror> not sure if you need to run it as a root
<bioterror> as I'm having only 4xxx radeon and I can use opensource drivers ;)
<luptonicedtea> So, what exactly do I type into terminal?
<luptonicedtea> ~/Downloads chmod +x ati-driver-installer-11-1-x86.x86_64.run
<bioterror> open terminal
<bioterror> cd Downloads
<bioterror> chmod +x ati-driver-installer-11-1-x86.x86_64.run
<bioterror> sudo chmod
<bioterror> remember sudo
<bioterror> sudo sh chmod +x ati-driver-installer-11-1-x86.x86_64.run
<luptonicedtea> why won't it let me paste?
<luptonicedtea> rofl
<bioterror> use middle button
<bioterror> but you should read that "release notes"
<bioterror> that pdf file tells you what to do
<luptonicedtea> I... don't see any "release notes" \/
<luptonicedtea> =/
<luptonicedtea> and I'm getting sh: Can't open chmod
<bioterror> oh sorry
<bioterror> take the chmod off
<bioterror> :D
<bioterror> my fault as I just pasted that line
<luptonicedtea> it's cool
<luptonicedtea> and there are a lot of dots running :)
<luptonicedtea> The ATI Catalyst (TM) Poprietary Driver installation is complete. Blah blah blah. System must be rebooted.
<luptonicedtea> KThxbrb
<luptonicedtea> ffs
<luptonicedtea> So, now I'm back to Minecraft not working. Rofl.
<luptonicedtea> and I can't watch videos fullscreen in youtube
<luptonicedtea> or hulu
<luptonicedtea> It says that a plugin has crashed.
<bioterror> :D
<bioterror> which plugin
<luptonicedtea> /opt/google/chrome/libgcflashplayer.so =)
<bioterror> hmmm
<bioterror> you have 64bit ubuntu?
<luptonicedtea> i don't think so
<luptonicedtea> i'm pretty sure i don't
<bioterror> luptonicedtea, in terminal: uname -s
<bioterror> sorry
<luptonicedtea> Linux
<bioterror> uname -m
<luptonicedtea> haha
<bioterror> :D
<luptonicedtea> i686
<bioterror> Im watching tv :D
<luptonicedtea> haha. nice.  Thanks again for doing this.
<luptonicedtea> The uname -m reported i686
<bioterror> yes
<bioterror> does that flash crash again after restarting chromium
<luptonicedtea> yeah
<bioterror> hi mohi
<IAmNotThatGuy> hello bioterror
<bioterror> no sleep?
<bioterror> luptonicedtea, you might have to deinstall that catalyst
<luptonicedtea> Awesome. How do I do that?
<bioterror> you looked that release notes?
<luptonicedtea> I never found them.
<bioterror> http://www2.ati.com/relnotes/Catalyst_11.1_Linux_Installer.pdf
<luptonicedtea> What does this mean I should do? =/
<luptonicedtea> "1 Launch the Terminal Application/Window and navigate to the /usr/share/ati folder.
<luptonicedtea> 2 With superuser permissions, enter the command "sh ./fglrx-uninstall.sh"
<ereotav> bioterror: I followed the instructions in the link you gave me earlier about trackpads. It worked but I still cant get the enable\disable button to function properly
<bioterror> luptonicedtea, sudo = super user
<luptonicedtea> right...
<bioterror> ereotav, it was that dv9000?
<bioterror> !sudo | luptonicedtea
<ereotav> yes
<ubot2> luptonicedtea: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<luptonicedtea> I don't understand directories. =/
<luptonicedtea> it says ./blahblahblah
<bioterror> !filesystem ! luptonicedtea
<ubot2> bioterror: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bioterror> !ext4 | luptonicedtea
<ubot2> Factoid 'ext4' not found
<bioterror> kraah
<bioterror> :D
<luptonicedtea> :P
<bioterror> luptonicedtea, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=258611
<bioterror> ereotav, I have to admit that I'm really hands down with the HP consumer laptops
<bioterror> ereotav, back in the days I did alot work with my co-workers laptop and after all he decided to try opensuse and everything was working withotu problems
<bioterror> he had dv6somethingsomething
<bioterror> and as a reward he asked if I'm a redwine guy and I said I prefer whiskey. I got a bottle of scotch and I've never drank so crappy whiskey :D
<bioterror> even with coke it made me almost puke :D
<luptonicedtea> 1 Launch the Terminal Application/Window and navigate to the /usr/share/ati folder.
<luptonicedtea> 2 With superuser permissions, enter the command "sh ./fglrx-uninstall.sh
<luptonicedtea> Still completely lost.
<bioterror> luptonicedtea, cd /usr/share/ati
<bioterror> luptonicedtea, sudo sh ./fglrx-uninstall.sh
<luptonicedtea> "sh: can't open ./fglrx-uninstall.sh"
<luptonicedtea> nevermind
<luptonicedtea> I'm just an idiot.  "restore of system environment completed"
<Dangr_> I have an IRC related question. I haven't used it since middle/high school so its been a good 10+ years
<Dangr_> How do you mention a name when talking to someone in the main chatroom but not in a private chat
<Dangr_> I see messages directed to users in the main window who have questions but don't want to type it by hand so I'm figureing there isa  short cut
<holstein> you mean like Dangr_ ?
<holstein> or holstein
<pleia2> Dangr_: you type the first letter or two of their nickname and then hit tab
<Dangr_> yep!
<holstein> tab complete?
<Dangr_> thats exactly it
<Dangr_> thanks!
<pleia2> sure :)
<ereotav> what is the format that ubuntu prefers for external hdd
<bioterror> you mean filesystem
<Spreadsheet> There's no preference for FS. Most of them work
<Spreadsheet> You should go with NTFS as every computer can read that
<bioterror> its up to you
<bioterror> a golden path is EXT4
<bioterror> Spreadsheet, noooooo......
<Spreadsheet> Why not?
<bioterror> becouse its NTFS. a crappy "journaling" fs
<bioterror> if someone is full ubuntu, theres really no reason to use ntfs
<bioterror> rather ext4, xfs, reiser4 or jfs
<bioterror> what ever suits for the use
<bioterror> I have ext4 and xfs
<Spreadsheet> Well if it's just Ubuntu, yeah, any can work
<ereotav> well ill be transfering from linux to mac mostly
<Spreadsheet> Unless it's SSD
<bioterror> doh
<bioterror> mac :D
<Spreadsheet> NTFS
<Spreadsheet> OSX supports it. I tried one on this MBP and it works
<ereotav> does that have th 4gb limit?
<Spreadsheet> No, the 4gb is for FAT
<bioterror> nope
<bioterror> FAT32 has
<Spreadsheet> NTFS will be ok with most disks
<Spreadsheet> You won't notice the difference
<ereotav> i am viewing the properties for it now and it says filesytem msdos
<ereotav> is msdos fat32
<bioterror> yes
<ereotav> oohhh good
<ereotav> bioterror: thanks man..on and i got my dv9000 keyboard and trackpad to work perfectly thanks for the info
<bioterror> ereotav, np
<ereotav> oh lastly.. i currentyl have vista and ubuntu installed...and i wanto to do a clean install of ubuntu ..is it as easy as putting the cd in a chosseing only ubuntu? would that do it?
<bioterror> yes
<bioterror> user whole hard disk
<bioterror> use
<ereotav> ok. thanks
<bioterror> awesome choise that is if you do it
<bioterror> bug #1
<ubot2> bioterror: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1 (Not reporting large bug)
<ereotav> def will cuz i have a xp disc that i can put on Vbox
<bioterror> :)
<ereotav> haha nice bug link
<ereotav> im going to go do a clean install now..hope all goes well
<Spreadsheet> When someone has a problem, should we ask them what they are trying to do and offer a better solution, or just try to help them their way?
<bioterror> hmmm
<bioterror> it depends
<bioterror> the skills of help seeker
<bioterror> and what he is trying to do
<bioterror> I think the best case is to give some guidance
<bioterror> let him learn on the way to solution
<MrChrisDruif> The skills of what....hai bioterror
<MrChrisDruif> :)
<bioterror> but ofcourse, sometimes it's just better to give all commands
<bioterror> you have to choose how you help and what's the best practice for the best solution and have a satisfied "customer"
<bioterror> if there's a !-command in bot, I will handle it to someone who is asking help
<bioterror> so my method is to give mainly guidance as it helps most, but ofcourse I can share part of my knowledge too ;)
<geirha> In my personal experience, it depends on my mood and how long it would take to explain a better solution ^^
<bioterror> yeah, that too
<bioterror> I'm always grumpy
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-01-27
<ereotav> i just installed 10.10 on my comp..i have two hdds..i put it on sda (c:\) but my sdb (d:\) seems "split" in half.. any ideas
<sogepp> yo guys, is there any da modeling as power designer on linux, wich could open and edit the power designer output?
<pleia2> hmm, not familiar with power designer
<babymammothlives> hello, im trying to change my ip on my cable ISP. It works on windows but i cant get ubuntu 10.10 to take this comman -> ifdown eth0
<bioterror> sudo ifconfig eth0 down
<bioterror> sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<babymammothlives> ok, let me test n ty
<bioterror> and I believe that will not change your protocol from v4 to v56 ;)
<bioterror> v6 even
<bioterror> usually ISP's has some sort of lease time for the ip addresses... ;)
<babymammothlives> that did disconnect my lan and i was able to reconnect
<babymammothlives> but the ip stays the same
<bioterror> ofcourse
<bioterror> your isp has a lease time for a mac address
<babymammothlives> yes, but cant i spoof my address ?
<babymammothlives> i tried it once and it didn't do much but stop some functions on my computer
<bioterror> did you get banned from 4chan or why you want another ip address
<babymammothlives> im just wondering why it wont allot me to use this ifdown eth0
<babymammothlives> funny enough
<babymammothlives> i read this guy had gotten banned from 4chan and was trying to do the same on the ubuntu forums
<bioterror> did you use sudo
<babymammothlives> ive tried typing sudo in front of it, yes
<babymammothlives> ifdown: failed to open statefile /var/run/network/ifstate: Permission denied
<babymammothlives> i read that i may have to do it in root and i have no idea what that means
<babymammothlives> These commands should be executed as root or via sudo  <--this is what i read
<bioterror> yes
<dustring010> HOWDY! any grub experts here?
<MrChrisDruif> dustring010: Not me, but what do you want to know?
<dustring010> well everytime there is a kernel update or something grub add 2 more linux entries to itself....
<MrChrisDruif> Maybe that is because the older kernel are still on your system :)
<dustring010> im at 8 entries already... 4 if u dont count the safe modes...
<dustring010> well how do i remove them?
<MrChrisDruif> Search in Synaptic for linux-headers if I'm not mistaking :)
<MrChrisDruif> And ofc only selected the old ones....the newest you should keep
<MrChrisDruif> Hai hajour :)
<dustring010> lol
<MrChrisDruif> Just making sure ;)
<dustring010> theres a ton.... im unsure of what to remove safely
<MrChrisDruif> I'll have a looksy myself...
<dustring010> lol ty
<MrChrisDruif> I've only got these (linux-headers-2.6.35-24-generic, linux-headers-2.6.35-24, linux-headers-generic) marked as installed with these versions (2.6.35-24.42, 2.6.35-24.42, 2.6.35.24.28) behind them :)
<dustring010> nvm
<MrChrisDruif> You've found it?
<dustring010> some one told me how ty vm
<dustring010> yes
<MrChrisDruif> As long as your problem is solved :)
<dustring010> tyvm have a wonderful day
<MrChrisDruif> You too :D
<yofel> MrChrisDruif: the headers should get removed on update, what says are the images (linux-image-2.6.35-XX-generic) [for safety reasons]
<yofel> s/says/stays/
<MrChrisDruif> So linux-image should be removed instead to remove them from grub? (I never see grub, so I don't know
<Bipul`> http://paste.ubuntu.com/558979/ whats wrong in it
<Bipul`> any one
<bioterror> sudo apt-get purge dkimproxy
<bioterror> sudo apt-get purge vsftpd
<Bipul`> bioterror,  what this command will do
<bioterror> remove
<bioterror> and take the config files with it too
<bioterror> if that doesnt help, then we have to use dpkg
<Bipul`> ok
<Bipul`> http://paste.ubuntu.com/558983/ check this now
<Bipul`> i think it remove now
<bioterror> ahh, you're root man
<bioterror> jah mon!
<bioterror> Bipul`, apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<Bipul`> updating is over and now i think its downloading something linux images
<bioterror> oh those silly linux images, always breaking something
<Bipul`> it will take 15 mins to complet upgrading
<Bipul`> bioterror,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/558984/ check this
<Bipul`> and my ftp is stil active
<Bipul`> hellow
<Bipul`> http://paste.ubuntu.com/558991/ any one here can look at this problem
<Bipul`> sory got my mistake :p
<szczur> are you running synaptic or other package manager at the same time?
<Bipul`> yes that why
<Bipul`> http://paste.ubuntu.com/559008/ can any one help me ?
<bioterror> The following partially installed packages will be configured:
<bioterror>   dkimproxy
<Bipul`> yes bioterror
<bioterror> for what do you need it
<bioterror> and that seems to be broken
<Bipul`> i wants to know whats wrong with it as i am getting every time when ever i install any application related to LAMP
<Bipul`> linux apache mysql perl
<bioterror> Bipul`, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dkimproxy/+bug/588960
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 588960 in dkimproxy "package dkimproxy 1.2-3 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 2" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<bioterror> Bipul`, CHECK HERE!! ^^
<joe_happy> hello
<joe_happy> i need a litle help pzz
<AbhiJit> joe_happy, ask
<joe_happy> sorry
<joe_happy> i was talking on the ubuntu chanel and the helped me
<AbhiJit> i was disconnected
<joe_happy> thanks anyway dont worry
<joe_happy> i needed help reseting the panel but now i have the command
<AbhiJit> ok
<AbhiJit> hmm
<joe_happy> but you knwo if you could help me with something else
<AbhiJit> ask in general to channel. if anyone knows they will answer
<aveilleux> !ask joe_happy
<ubot2> Factoid 'ask joe_happy' not found
<aveilleux> whoop
<aveilleux> !ask | joe_happy
<ubot2> joe_happy: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<joe_happy> kay thanks haha
<joe_happy> well i wanted an explanation about installing theme like whats matacity and gtk1 and gtk2
<joe_happy> metacity*
<AbhiJit> joe_happy, you want a nice theme for your ubuntu?
<joe_happy> yeah i went to gnome look but i dont understand all of it
<AbhiJit> joe_happy, http://www.bisigi-project.org/?lang=en
<joe_happy> thank you il look into that
<Dangr_> AbhiJit: Thats pretty cool. I haven't seen that site before.
<AbhiJit> :o
<AbhiJit> oh yah
<AbhiJit> its really nice project
<AbhiJit> i just forgot what i am doing in this channne for 1 sec!!!!!!!
<joe_happy> hey i need some helo with the terminal when i type any command and it ask for my password y type it and then it says command not found and dosnt ask for my password again when i type the comand again just command not found
<Dangr_> joe_happy: what command? Any command?
<joe_happy> nope this one
<joe_happy> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:alecive/antigone && sudo apt-get update
<joe_happy> and it also has happened to my with other commands
<aveilleux> joe_happy: sudo has a timeout period. It won't ask for your password if you've used sudo within the past few minutes.
<aveilleux> joe_happy: Also, run: sudo apt-get install python-software-properties
<joe_happy> this happened to me before so i used sudo su - to install directly from root
<joe_happy> ohh i didnt know that
<aveilleux> joe_happy: Don't log into root if you don't need to
<joe_happy> and well afther that it told me to instal the aptitude package
<aveilleux> joe_happy: What did?
<joe_happy> ok so how do i log out of root?
<joe_happy> the terminal
<aveilleux> joe_happy: type "exit"
<joe_happy> done
<joe_happy> and with python it told me its allready installed in the most current version
<joe_happy> well afther that i had to format my computer and i dont know if i should install aptitude again
<aveilleux> joe_happy: No
<joe_happy> mm ok
<joe_happy> can i know why?
<joe_happy> is there a short cut form the keyboard to open the terminal la crtl t or something?
<Dangr_> joe_happy: I'm not on my Ubuntu machine at the moment but I think you can set this in Compiz Keyboard
<Dangr_> joe_happy: but I'm not sure
<Dangr_> *Keyboard Shortcuts
<joe_happy> kay thank you
<johnny77> My update manager is not working. It tells me that there are updates, but does nothing when I click install.
<holstein> johnny77: try restarting the manager
<holstein> and make sure you get your pass right
<holstein> that would be my first guess
<johnny77> holstein: update manager is supposed to ask for a password? well it's not. I bet that is the problem. How do I get it to ask?
<holstein> johnny77: you can always logout
<holstein> and back in
<holstein> if that is easiest
<holstein> personnally
<holstein> i just wouldnt worry about the updates right now
<holstein> OR
<holstein> i would close it
<holstein> and run sudo apt-get update
<holstein> then sudo apt-get upgrade
<johnny77> holstein: This has been happening for a while... I have been using update/upgrade, but it would be nice if I could get update-manager to do it.
<holstein> eh
<holstein> i turn it off
<holstein> i think its nice not to be hassled by it
<Dangr_> holstein: is there a downside at all to using the update manager
<holstein> and choose when i want it to run
<holstein> Dangr_: in theory, no
<holstein> unless an update breaks something
<holstein> OR if the update manager is working in the background, and you dont want it to be
<holstein> johnny77: you can try running update-manager from the terminal
<holstein> see you you get helpful error output there
<johnny77> it looks like for some reason update-manager is not automatically asking for the password. If I typed in gksu update-manager it forced it to ask for a password. Is there a file somewhere that specifies which programs need to be run as a super user?
<Cheri703> I have an update manager question too...
<Cheri703> mine is saying "to install all updates, do a partial upgrade"
<johnny77> what does GTK+ X mean?
<bioterror> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GTK%2B
<greyfiend> I'm getting a "gave up waiting for root device" error while booting, it only happens when I have the USB digital TV receiver plugged in. Any suggestions on where to start with this?
<sssssssss> hey so i cannot connect to the internet on my linux comp because it does not have wireless capability and it is far from my router so i connected an ethernet cable between that and my macbook and set up a network i  think anyway my macbook says the ethernet port is connected while my linux comp still does not get internet please and thank you
<ibuclaw> sssssssss, is that a question?
<sssssssss> yeah sry i need help
<sssssssss> i have a broken hand so it took me forevr to type
<holstein> sssssssss: easiest way is to get internet to the machine wired
<holstein> i would try restarting the machine
<sssssssss> i know but my router is so far away
<sssssssss> ok
<holstein> im not sure how that gets set up in OSX
<sssssssss> what the network
<holstein> SO, we dont know if its the wired card in buntu
<holstein> OR the config in OSX
<holstein> you can DL what you need on the macbook
<holstein> and transfer them to the buntu machine with a USB stick or whatever
<sssssssss> yeah i guess
<sssssssss> i think its the config in ubuntu
<sssssssss> cause it says its not configured
<holstein> sssssssss: you just plugged it in
<sssssssss> but im n ot sure y
<holstein> so there is no config in buntu yet
<holstein> if the macbook is sending it, the buntu box *should* be seeing and using it
<Dangr_> sssssssss: Is your Mac configured to have Internet sharing?
<sssssssss> idk
<sssssssss> how would i check
<Dangr_> sssssssss: System Preferences > Sharing
<Dangr_> It should be listed in the left column
<Dangr_> sssssssss: hopefully that will fix it
<Dangr_> sssssssss: I haven't tried it before this way but who knows - hopefully that is all there is to it
<sssssssss> i did turn on sharing and i did also set up the network settings in ubuntu my macbook says its connected
<sssssssss> but it still doesnt work
<Dangr_> Hmm
<sssssssss> im
<sssssssss>  
<holstein> sssssssss: do you have any other wired internet device?
<holstein> to plug into the macbook
<holstein> so you know that it is doing the job
<sssssssss> i dont know how to seup netwroks i just googled how to set up a quick one
<holstein> right
<sssssssss> one sec
<holstein> that would be my first point of trouble-shooting
<Dangr_> sssssssss: http://superuser.com/questions/141407/share-internet-via-ethernet-from-mac-osx-to-ubuntu-10-04
<Dangr_> Seems like they are looking for something similar
 * bioterror notices that his beachball senses are tingling ;)
<holstein> you have an unknown box on an unknown network
<holstein> bioterror: hehe, beach-ball ;)
<holstein> sssssssss: unless the router is up on the roof
<bioterror> sssssssss, first of all: edit your /etc/samba/smb.conf
<holstein> i think the easiest way it to plug right into the router
<bioterror> put correct workgroup and so on
<holstein> easiest by 90% or so id say
<sssssssss> nope
<bioterror> I cant remember how os x handled shares
<bioterror> o yeah
<bioterror> you had to connect with hostname/ip address
<holstein> bioterror: sssssssss is trying to pass the internet through to the buntu machine
<bioterror> smb://ip-address/share/
<holstein> the buntu box is not ont he network yet
<holstein> has no connection
<sssssssss> wait what should i do first
<holstein> sssssssss: walk to the router ;)
<bioterror> read basics of networking
<sssssssss> haha i get it but its a desktop and the routeris upstairs
<sssssssss> ok
<sssssssss> well this is what i did http://www.wikihow.com/Connect-Two-Computers
<sssssssss> haha i guess its probably wroong for what im doing
<holstein> http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?path=mac/10.5/en/8156.html
<holstein> sssssssss: you're not connecting 2 computers
<holstein> necessarly
<holstein> you need the internet to be shared
<sssssssss> what is the difference  they both have 2 ip addresses on a network right? i mean idk but it looked good to me
<holstein> on the mac
<sssssssss> and i did turn on sharing
<holstein> the mac will recieve the internet via wifi
<holstein> and act as a router
<holstein> sharing the connection with the machine on the wired device
<holstein> im not sure what the process is like on OSX
<sssssssss> yes the mac is the router and is using airport and yes sharing for the wired connecting
<holstein> right
<holstein> not connecting the 2 machines together
<holstein> thats not the goal
<holstein> file-sharing
<sssssssss> it seems pretty easy i think its something very stupid that i didnt do
<holstein> the goal is internet sharing
<holstein> 2 totally differnt things
<holstein> that can be mutually exculsive
<holstein> exclusive*
<holstein> you need to reduce the variables
<holstein> you need to either confirm that osx is sharing the network and acting as a router
<holstein> OR confirm that the buntu box's wired device is working properly
<sssssssss> when i go to networ settings on the ubuntu machine and go to the hosts tab i dont see me macbook though i dont know if it should be there or not
<holstein> right now, you cant say which is failing
<holstein> sssssssss: you wont
<holstein> it'll just see network
<holstein> like its a router
<holstein> when you have the mac properly sharing its network connection
<holstein> you'll just have internet on the buntu box
<holstein> IF the wired device is being used properly by buntu
<sssssssss> ok
<sssssssss> if i do what it says on the thing i was reading it said to ping to see it h=the connection it there what should i then be looking for
 * holstein shrugs
<Dangr_> Ummm
<holstein> the ip address?
<Dangr_> Well I guess you can ping the computer (mac)
<Dangr_> and see if that comes back
<sssssssss> k
<sssssssss> also if they are connected at all wouldnt i be able to see like a network place on my macbook
<holstein> nah
<holstein> thats not set up yet
<Dangr_> probably not
<Dangr_> yeah
<holstein> and is not the same at all
<holstein> you're just trying to get internet
<holstein> that can be passed through the mac, or any other device acting as a router
<sssssssss> ok well what i meant was maybe i set it up for the wrong thing
<holstein> and not give you access to 'shares' or 'network places'
<Dangr_> Does Ubuntu have a feature like that? Is there a package or system setting for Internet sharing?
<Dangr_> I don't even know, now I'm curious
<holstein> Dangr_: yes
<holstein> ive used the printer one
<holstein> back in 9.10
<holstein> worked nice
<holstein> still working nice *
<Dangr_> printer as in sharing printers
<sssssssss> my frind has a bunch of mac windows and linux comps all sharing the same internet through one comp running osx
<holstein> sssssssss: thats who i would ask
<sssssssss> yeah hes busy cant talk haha
<holstein> your friend would know how to conigure your OSX box to act as a router
<aveilleux> sssssssss: Wirelessly? Because wireless Internet sharing is easy.
<holstein> should be easy as http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?path=mac/10.5/en/8156.html though
<sssssssss> no he has a wired connected between them all
<holstein> aveilleux: needs to provide wired to buntu
<holstein> in this case
<aveilleux> holstein: I know, I'm saying his friend who uses OSX as a router might just share the connection wirelessly.
<sssssssss> anyway when i ping the me=acbook from the buntu it says set 54 packets and then says 64bytes from the ip address of my macbook the icmp_req=some number ttl=64 and the time
<sssssssss> so i think thats means they are connected
<Dangr_> yes
<holstein> ping -c 4 google.com
<holstein> or whatever
<holstein> good luck... naptime...
<Dangr_> lol
<sssssssss> k thnks
<sssssssss> i will figure that out on my own but would anyone be able to help me with this... my buntu comp was running window and needing wireless i bought a wireless card that plugs into a pci slot the drivers were for windows is it possible to use that card?
<Dangr_> Possibly
<Dangr_> One sec theres a page for that
<Dangr_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<Dangr_> That should help - its what I used to buy my card
<sssssssss> haha thanks i should have just googled it and the thing is i bought this a while ago so i guess ill just check if its supported
<Dangr_> sssssssss: Also I haven't tried this but I found this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<sssssssss> thank u Dangr_:
<Dangr_> No problem
<sssssssss> Dangr_ so i went to the wireless card link then the first likn to see if my card is supported and it is not but then it says there are drivers avalible at a link what does that mean
<Dangr_> Well it means it could work
<Dangr_> Is your card in the computer ?
<sssssssss> yeah
<Dangr_> Have you tried looking for proprietary drivers
<sssssssss> but how could it not be supported but there are drivers
<sssssssss> well im at a website that is said to have them
<Dangr_> Whats the page you are at
<sssssssss> http://madwifi-project.org/wiki/UserDocs/FirstTimeHowTo it is a how to on the driver haha
<sssssssss> the link was from the ubuntu supported card page
<Dangr_> Looks like it could be useful
<Dangr_> But I'm not sure since I haven't had to do this before, sorry. I bought a card from the supported list so I wouldn't have to go through it :P
<Dangr_> But you did try to see if the card worked at all and it doesnt?
<sssssssss> well im gonna try it i guess anyway again dangr_ and anyone else who helped me
<sssssssss> o
<sssssssss> uh no it doesnt even show up on the network list
<Dangr_> :-/
<sssssssss> what? how would i check
<_spacer_> i would like to know how to open a gnome terminal from a remote connection
<Dangr_> _spacer_: like ssh?
<_spacer_> i am currently connected via ssh to my home computer running ubuntu. how can i force a gnome-terminal to open up on the home pc
<Dangr_> Oh, uh idk never thought to do that
<Dangr_> Why do you want to?
<_spacer_> my son is supposed to be studying, but he is dickin around on facebook.
<Dangr_> hahaha thats awesome
<_spacer_> i would like to exercise my roll as a mature adult, and fuck with him
<paultag> _spacer_: export DISPLAY=:0.0
<paultag> _spacer_: then run "firefox http://porn.site.com", then barge in
<paultag> _spacer_: and accuse him of watching porm
<paultag> porn *
<_spacer_> lets have a go....too funny, but i dont want to scar him
<paultag> where porn.site.com is a real porn site ;)
<_spacer_> i got that
<paultag> _spacer_: if you run the "export DISPLAY=:0.0.", as the local logged in user, you can throw open X windows
<paultag> _spacer_: just be sure to export, and run as his local user
<paultag> in opposite order
<_spacer_> ok lets try
<paultag> sudo su bobby # if he's bobby
<paultag> export DISPLAY=:0.0
<paultag> firefox http://thewillpower.org
<paultag> be sure to use `alsamixer' to turn his speakers up
<ibuclaw> _spacer_, ssh I.P.Add -u username -X firefox http://porn.site :)
<paultag> ibuclaw: that pops it up local you twisted lamer!
<ibuclaw> paultag, *blink*
<paultag> ibuclaw: _spacer_ here is one of them grown-up-types who's messing with his kid
<ibuclaw> totally forgot! :3
<paultag> ibuclaw: <3
<ibuclaw> well, my definition of "messing with kid" is playing word tricks with them. ;)
<paultag> ibuclaw: :)
<ibuclaw> "What are you doing ‽"
<ibuclaw> "Nothing"
<ibuclaw> "Exactly!" D:
<paultag> ha!
<Dangr_> This sounds neat
<Dangr_> hmmm
<ibuclaw> right, I've got to rest. -_-
<paultag> ibuclaw: night!
<Dangr_> _spacer_: let me know how that works out - export sounds interesting
<Dangr_> _spacer_: are you doing it now?
<ibuclaw> btw, anyone got a sheevaplug?
<ibuclaw> http://iainbuclaw.files.wordpress.com/2010/12/dsc_0196-e1292536966182.jpg
<Dangr_> Neat, so that works like a portable server?
<_spacer_> sorry called away @ work hang on
<_spacer_> glad i checked that link....
<_spacer_> i get a cannot open display error
<_spacer_> ha ha
<_spacer_> it worked, i screwed it up the first time
<NutsAboutUbuntu> I guess we can connect the speaker output to the microphone input, of a laptop, in order to record what is being played by the laptop. Is it possible to do without the cable? In other words, is it possible to record something the laptop is playing through an internal connection?
<aveilleux> NutsAboutUbuntu: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=2948327&postcount=2
<aveilleux> NutsAboutUbuntu: Or, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1531367
<NutsAboutUbuntu> Thank you very much aveilleux. You've put me on the right track.
<aveilleux> NutsAboutUbuntu: No problem
<ibuclaw> ok
<ibuclaw> I have login running on /dev/ttyUSB0
<ibuclaw> any ideas on connecting to it? 8-)
<jasono> Hi. Can someone please help me with creating a 3D Aluminum model in Blender?
<aveilleux> jasono: Try #blender
<jasono> aveilleux THat's what I need help on but #Blender is no help.
<aveilleux> jasono: Why?
<jasono> I cannot follow the instructions.
<aveilleux> jasono: Why not?
<jasono> Uncomprehendable in the format given.
<aveilleux> jasono: I think you mean incomprehensible, and what do you mean by that:
<aveilleux> ?*
<jasono> I can't understand the direction because of the length that was given to me.
<jasono> It looks mixed up. Which to follow? What comes second?
<aveilleux> jasono: I still don't understand what you're saying. Normally instructions are written in the order that you perform them in.
<jasono> aveilleux Never mind, it's okey.
<jasono> Hi. Can anyone help me save my registerd nickname info on XChat so I don't have to log in with a command every time?
<zkriesse> jasono: Yeah I can do that bro
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-01-28
<harrisonk> is it posible to add a button to the panel that when clicked will mute my mic?
<Unguided> Hello all. Can someone please tell me what the recommended partition size for root and swap partition is for a new install please?
<Unguided> Anyone?
<JackyAlcine> Unguided: Root partition has to be at least 2.6 Gbs, recommended 10Gbs.
<JackyAlcine> Unguided: Swap space should be 1.5x your RAM.
<Unguided> JackyAlcine: OK. I can do that. I read the recommendation somewhere but i could not remember. Thank You so much for the help.
<JackyAlcine> Unguided: No problem, always free free to ask questions here.
<Unguided> JackyAlcine: any other partitions you would recommend and if so what size. I know home is where the user files are stored and this is n=my first full install on an older laptop.
<JackyAlcine> Well, normally it's safe to install everything onto one partition, but to ensure data integrity after a (God forbid) system failure that won't hopefully harm your home directory, you can split the root partition into two parts; I recommend at least 70 Gbs for /home (your home folder) and 30 Gbs for your root directory (/)
<JackyAlcine> This can be done in the Advanced Settings in the Ubiquity dialog (installation screen), Unguided.
<JackyAlcine> Ensure that after those two resizing, you still have 1.5xRAM Gbs of space for swap.
<Unguided> So what do you recommend for a 40gb HD. the laptop is an older Gateway. its a 2.4ghz with 512mb ram and 40 gb hard drive
<yofel> hm, if you've got an external drive you can easy backup /home to, I wouldn't seperate them in that case, and go with 1-2G swap and the rest for /
<yofel> if you really want to seperate them, 5-10G for / should be enough, depending how much software you plan to install
<Unguided> Yofel: ok thanks. Ive been debating on buying a bigger HD but cant justify buying an IDE drive for it.
<Unguided> Off to sleep. Good night all.
<arrrghhh> hey all.  just installed ubuntu on my buddy's laptop, and GRUB doesn't see windows 7 for some reason.  win7 is still there, how can i get grub to 'see' it?
<holstein> sudo update-grub maybe
<holstein> arrrghhh: ^^
<holstein> it should just see it
<holstein> try that, and note the output
<arrrghhh> holstein, i did try that... it sees itself (obviously) but no other partitions.
<arrrghhh> i have a "os" entry in the places menu
<holstein> check and make sure its still there
<arrrghhh> and when i click it, i see my windows drive basically.
<holstein> OH
<holstein> ok
<arrrghhh> isn't that good enough?
<arrrghhh> lol
<holstein> you can add it manually i suppose
<holstein> in grub2
<arrrghhh> how can i add it manually?
<arrrghhh> i was thinking about tryin that... i've honestly never had grub not see windows.
<holstein> yeah, me either
<arrrghhh> so how can i add the entry to grub2 manually?
<holstein> i would think you would add something to /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<holstein> id probably google
<holstein> and poke around on the grub2 wiki a bit
<arrrghhh> lol ok
<holstein> surely this has come up on a forum somewheres
<holstein> at least with xp
<jiohdi> grub2 is complicated
<jiohdi> you cannot just add to it like that
<jiohdi> there are special files you have to change and then update it
<holstein> in theory, you can
<holstein> but you really shouldnt
<jiohdi> if you do, it just reverts later
<holstein> or, shouldnt have to
<arrrghhh> jiohdi, how can i fix this?
<holstein> depends on what you change
<yofel> jiohdi: if you add it to /etc/grub.d/40_custom, it won't
 * holstein high-fives yofel 
<nit-wit> arrrghhh, you can run this script to get a what is where on the computer, pastebin it if needed if your near the computer. http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/
<jiohdi> yofel: yes, thats one of the ones you fix
<nit-wit> might be missing a windows boot file if a partition was removed
<arrrghhh> nit-wit, yea that's probably what happened.
<nit-wit> arrrghhh, I suspect it can be fixed without manually hacking grub2
<arrrghhh> nit-wit, good news.  i'll paste that output in a sec
<nit-wit> arrrghhh, I have a script with the correct files if you don't know what to look for.:)
<nit-wit> holstein, just seeing whats up.:)
<arrrghhh> nit-wit, i wouldn't consider myself a beginner, but i feel like one after this!
<nit-wit> arrrghhh, I am to.
<arrrghhh> nit-wit, http://pastebin.com/qV5KQjci
<nit-wit> arrrghhh, easy fix hold on.
<nit-wit> arrrghhh, look at sda3 and notice the missing here is what it should look like  /bootmgr /Boot/BCD /Windows/System32/winload.exe
<nit-wit> arrrghhh, this is missing /bootmgr /Boot/BCD
<arrrghhh> ok... how do i fix it?
<nit-wit> arrrghhh, the bootflag is on sda1 should be on sda3
<arrrghhh> but GRUB is on sda1?
<nit-wit> arrrghhh, you can put the bootflag on sda3 ten boot the recovery disc and run the autorepair three times or go to the command and run bootrec.exe /fixboot
<nit-wit> arrrghhh, grub ias not the problem nor does it need a bootflag
<nit-wit> *is
<arrrghhh> oic
<arrrghhh> ok
<arrrghhh> so i boot to the win7 recovery disc
<arrrghhh> and run bootrec.exe /fixboot
<nit-wit> arrrghhh, one or the other I would just let the repair run you will just reload grub to the mbr its easy I wil lhelp you.
<arrrghhh> ok booting to recovery win7 now
<nit-wit> arrrghhh, repair or the command not both
<arrrghhh> k
<arrrghhh> doin the command
<arrrghhh> haven't done repair
<arrrghhh> hrm.  where do i run that command from?
<nit-wit> arrrghhh, sometimes the repair command doesn't compete and the repair does so well those are the two methods.
<nit-wit> arrrghhh, choose the languga then repiar the get to the repair section hold on I will get you w windows 7 visual link
<arrrghhh> ok
<arrrghhh> i am and the cmd prompt
<arrrghhh> from repair
<nit-wit> arrrghhh, here is a visual to the command line http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/20864-mbr-restore-windows-7-master-boot-record.html
<nit-wit> the is a command terminal in repair
<nit-wit> *there
<nit-wit> arrrghhh, the link is for just getting to the terminal.
<arrrghhh> oh i'm at the terminal
<nit-wit> arrrghhh, if you run the command reboot to Ubuntu and run update-grub
<arrrghhh> nit-wit, i'm at the win7 terminal
<nit-wit> arrrghhh, hold on
<arrrghhh> from system recovery options i chose command prompt
<arrrghhh> np
<nit-wit> arrrghhh, I was just making sure I gave you the correct command
<nit-wit> arrrghhh, yes command prompt as in the pictures
<arrrghhh> yup
<arrrghhh> no worries
<arrrghhh> i identified the disk
<arrrghhh> did cd boot
<arrrghhh> and dir
<arrrghhh> i have a bootsect.exe
<nit-wit> arrrghhh, BootRec.exe /FixBoot
<arrrghhh> i did that before
<arrrghhh> "The volume does not contain a recognized file system"
<nit-wit> arrrghhh, that is all you have to do, if thats what you just did one command reboot to ubuntu and run sudo update-grub
<nit-wit> arrrghhh, okay  your confusing me, when did you do that before
<arrrghhh> nit-wit, that command didn't work
<arrrghhh> i ran bootsect.exe /fixboot
<nit-wit> arrrghhh, exsplain
<arrrghhh> and it gave me that error
<nit-wit> arrrghhh, did you move the bootflag to sda3 before boot the recovery disc
<arrrghhh> crap... skipped that step.
<egossett> i installed this debian pkg - linux ssl vpn and i cannot find it on my computer
<nit-wit> arrrghhh, do that reboot and try again, easy mistake no harm done.:)
<egossett> it was - ssl vpn installer rpm pkg - got message that says it was installed but i cannot find it on my computer
<nit-wit> brb
<nit-wit> arrrghhh, I assume you know how to use gparted to change the boot flag.
<arrrghhh> nit-wit, yup doin that now.
<arrrghhh> k ntfs drive now has bootflag
<nit-wit> arrrghhh, cool
<arrrghhh> then back to win7 recovery?
<nit-wit> arrrghhh, yeah it should work now, but sometimes it doesn't then you use the repair at the top line on the same screen as the command choice
<nit-wit> arrrghhh, were hoping to slide in the missing files and keep grub in place.
<arrrghhh> nit-wit, if i have to re-setup grub it'll be fine
<nit-wit> arrrghhh, loading the mbr is easy
<arrrghhh> nit-wit, man i hate windows.  my version of win7 is ultimate and his version is home premium, so startup repair is not working.
<arrrghhh> making progress tho, at least it sees there is a windows install there :D
<nit-wit> arrrghhh, here is a recovery disc download, it is a ISO. http://neosmart.net/blog/2009/windows-7-system-repair-discs/
<nit-wit> arrrghhh, every disc is the same they all have all the versions in 32 or 64 bit.
<nit-wit> arrrghhh, the recovery down load is just a small bit of data to get you to the command
<nit-wit> *comman/reair...etc
<nit-wit> *repair
<arrrghhh> nit-wit, any other ideas?  i just get "BOOTMGR is missing" now.
<nit-wit> arrrghhh, so what have you done exactly
<arrrghhh> nit-wit, well enabled that bootflag
<arrrghhh> so /dev/sda3 has the bootflag
<nit-wit> arrrghhh, good, and
<arrrghhh> tried the bootrec /fixboot
<arrrghhh> rebooted, bootmgr not found
<arrrghhh> try bootsect /nt60 c:
<arrrghhh> reboot, fail
<arrrghhh> bootsect /nt60 SYS /mbr
<arrrghhh> fail
<nit-wit> arrrghhh, the autorepair wouldn't run?
<arrrghhh> nope
<arrrghhh> said it failed as well
<arrrghhh> although it keeps whining about how it's not the right version
<nit-wit> arrrghhh, what was the actual error as you need to run it 3 times
<nit-wit> arrrghhh, download the recovery disc  posted.
<arrrghhh> i need to run the bootrec command 3x?
<nit-wit> arrrghhh, no, look at the 4 screen picture on the w& forums link there is a auto repair that is run 3 times
<nit-wit> arrrghhh, 4th scree W7 forums link.
<arrrghhh> the command prompt screen?
<nit-wit> arrrghhh, yes at the top is startup repair=3 times
<arrrghhh> oh
<arrrghhh> hrm
<arrrghhh> i guess i'll try it 3x
<arrrghhh> it fails every time tho
<nit-wit> arrrghhh, did you try that yet?
<arrrghhh> i don't know if i've done it 3x
<arrrghhh> i tried startup repair
<arrrghhh> and it always fails
<arrrghhh> offers to send an error report...
<nit-wit> arrrghhh, okay, but did you run it 3 times in a row without other commands.
<arrrghhh> probably not.
<arrrghhh> so i run it, reboot, run it, reboot, run it reboot?
<nit-wit> arrrghhh, no run it 3 times before ren=booting
<arrrghhh> hrm
<arrrghhh> ok
<nit-wit> arrrghhh, If your getting errors with your disc then download the link and burn a disc and use it.
<nit-wit> arrrghhh, errors I mean your description of a mysterious error of your disc not working, you do,t give a exact account here.
<arrrghhh> eh this is a windows repair now as i see it
<arrrghhh> so i'll just pick this up tomorrow. i do appreicate all your help tho.
<arrrghhh> still boggles my mind how ubuntu didn't find win... oy.
<nit-wit> arrrghhh, no problem this if W7 is intact is a easy fix, I help people everyday with just this sort of thing at the Ubuntu forums.
<nit-wit> arrrghhh, Ubuntu didn't find windows due to missing files, somebody removed the partition where they were. It  is not Ubuntu or grub here.
<arrrghhh> nit-wit, yea i wiped the 'recovery partition' basically
<arrrghhh> but i thought that would be OK assuming i left the 'main' partition
<arrrghhh> i thought recovery was just to reimage the machine in case something happens...
<nit-wit> arrrghhh, this is where that bootscript will help you in the future, if you had run it you would have seen that you were missing the files on sda3 and inserted them and booted it to make sure it works before removing the recovery.
<arrrghhh> nit-wit, well i removed it and installed ubuntu on that recovery part.  did the same thing with several other computers
<nit-wit> arrrghhh, with factory installs the boot bcd can be in up to 3 partitions.
<arrrghhh> damn.
<arrrghhh> i bet that little fat16 one i blew away...
<arrrghhh> i should've left it.  bah.
<nit-wit> arrrghhh, no big deal I think the downloaded recovery disc may work, it does all the rest of times, I rarely see failures here if people follow the command or autorepair proptocol correctly.
<arrrghhh> ok
<arrrghhh> i'll download that iso tomorrow
<nit-wit> arrrghhh, That will probably do it.
<madcSPYnX> hi is natty narwhal is release or not
<bioterror> same in english please
<bioterror> is natty what
<bioterror> released?
<geekosopher> breaking news! :D
<MrChrisDruif> ???
<MrChrisDruif> geekosopher: What's the *breaking* news?
<geekosopher> MrChrisDruif: i was referring to the natty release mentioned by bioterror ;)
<bioterror> yep, never got an answer
<MrChrisDruif> I didn't see that naty release mention...hence my question about the epic news...
<MrChrisDruif> +t
<geekosopher> never mind, was just trying to be 'punny' :)
<MrChrisDruif> Is the second alpha out or something?
<bioterror> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyReleaseSchedule
<MrChrisDruif> Alright....so feb 3rd :)
<bioterror> Lubuntu has Feb. 3rd too
<MrChrisDruif> Awesome :)
<charliemac> How do I choose the correct Partitioning option when following <https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromWindows>?
<charliemac> I would have installed #lubuntu, but I couldn't boot from the CD-rom
<maR3> how can I change my USER@ for use on IRC, or is it bound to my account name?
<MrChrisDruif> maR3: You mean IRC-nick?
<maR3> no, I mean the user in user@host :)
<maR3>  maR3(marensius@146.80-202-239.nextgentel.com) the "marensius" part :-)
<MrChrisDruif> Isn't that your account name for IRC? :) So I think it can't be changed
<maR3> it is my account name in ubuntu yes, however when I blocked port 113 I could manipulate it to whatever I want ,however when I opened 113 for oidentd it got bound to my account name, so now im interessted in manipulating it again ;) changing the user in the .conf didnt help me :( so now I seek help ;)
<MrChrisDruif> Well...I don't know, sorry :)
<maR3> np, thanks for trying though ;)
<geekosopher> maR3: as you mentioned, it is your username on that computer
<maR3> yep, however, isnt it possible for me to override it?
<geekosopher> I think you can change it in your irc client
<geekosopher> which one are you using?
<maR3> I have tried changing it in both Xchat(which I am using now) and Irssi, without positive results
<geekosopher> what did you try in irssi?
<maR3> I changed the "user_name" in .irssi/config
<geekosopher> hmmm... let me see
<geekosopher> maR3: it works
<geekosopher> do this:
<geekosopher> when you are in irssi, type "/set user_name <whatyouwish>"
<geekosopher> then quit irssi
<geekosopher> start again
<geekosopher> maR3: you there?
<maR3> that only works for me when I block port 113 for oident :(
<maR3> has no effect for me when 113 is open
<geekosopher> don't know much about that though :(
<maR3> me neither :p thanks for trying ;D I will experiment some, or just, block 113 again ;)
<geekosopher> np :)
<kezkankrayon> I'm configuring a DHCP and DNS server and am unsure what I should do with the following lines in /etc/dhcp3/dhcp.conf:
<kezkankrayon> # option definitions common to all supported networks...
<kezkankrayon> option domain-name "http://example.org/";
<kezkankrayon> option domain-name-servers http://ns1.example.org/, http://ns2.example.org/;
<duanedesign> hello kezkankrayon
<kezkankrayon> hello
<kezkankrayon> am trying to find out what the best practice is for domain name in /etc/dhcp3/dhcp.conf
<kezkankrayon> i've got hermod.omara.id.au(CNAME) -> http://omara.dyndns-ip.com/
<madcSPYnX> hi can anyone help me
<holstein> *helpful tip, if for some reason you cant read the topic in a new channel, /topic
<MrChrisDruif> madcSPYnX: Don't ask to ask an question, just ask it! If someone knows it, he will most likely respond :P
<holstein> sometimes i cant read the whole thing in irssi
<madcSPYnX> :) can i open my newly created encrypted file here in my ubuntu to a MS window
<holstein> one easy way to find out
<madcSPYnX> how
<madcSPYnX> i don't have a mS window oS
<holstein> lol
<madcSPYnX> is it possible to open it in that os
<holstein> madcSPYnX: whats the problem then?
<holstein> you meant hypothetically?
 * holstein shrugs
<MrChrisDruif> holstein: He wants to know before trying xD
<madcSPYnX> i want to encrypt my external HDD
<madcSPYnX> :)
<madcSPYnX> then i want to sure if i can open it to the dark side OS
<madcSPYnX> hi
<madcSPYnX> i want to that right now
<madcSPYnX> can u help me
<holstein> hey
<madcSPYnX> is that ok to create encrypted fat32
<holstein> madcSPYnX: is this relavant?
<holstein> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1667904
<holstein> i was assuming lvm
<madcSPYnX> i think it's not the same..
<holstein> it = the encryption?
<holstein> root@ :/ ...not ideal
<holstein> oh well
<madcSPYnX> how can i open my encrypted user to my root
<holstein> hey again madcSPYnX
<holstein> i was going to say, its probably not ideal to run chat as root
<holstein> anyways, what is your question?
<holstein> you have an encrypted user?
<madcSPYnX> i know that but  i can't open my  user account
<madcSPYnX> i want to access my user  home  folder
<holstein> you can log in as that user
<madcSPYnX> and transfer it to my root account
<holstein> i dont do a lot of lvm myself
<holstein> but its not supposed to be easy
<holstein> i would think you would need to log in as the user in question
<madcSPYnX> no i want  to  access my user's file through  my root
<madcSPYnX> the file says encrypted-desktop
<madcSPYnX> i want to access that  how can i decrypt it using my  root
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<holstein> maybe https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EncryptedHomeFolder
<holstein> "Normally fuse only allows access to the user who mounted an encrypted share; this is irrespective of the filesystem permissions. Because we used allow_root, the root user will be able to access your decrypted mount point"
<madcSPYnX> hehehe i don't understand  that
<madcSPYnX> what do u mean
<holstein> madcSPYnX: i just copied that from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EncryptedHomeFolder
<holstein> i would assume that a setting somewhere
<holstein> allow_root
<madcSPYnX> ok :)
<madcSPYnX> ok tnx
<holstein> i think its a little conterproductive though
<madcSPYnX> what is better to use an altenate cd or desktop cd
<holstein> you're asking 'dont let anyone but this user open this'
<holstein> and if you cahnge that
<holstein> then, anyone with a live CD and sudo can access it
<holstein> and if you change*
<madcSPYnX> i mess my system i want to reinstall it
<holstein> it =?
<holstein> the system?
<holstein> with encrypted home?
<holstein> you have a passphrase or something right?
<madcSPYnX> yea i lost my passphrase :(
<madcSPYnX> i have a passphrase but i lost it
<holstein> madcSPYnX: stop dcc sending me as well please
<madcSPYnX> ok sorry
<holstein> madcSPYnX: lvm encryption?
<madcSPYnX> what is better to use an alternate cd or a desktop ubuntu cd
<madcSPYnX> i don't knoww
<holstein> alternate CD's cannot be used live
<madcSPYnX> ok
<holstein> alternate CD has more options
<madcSPYnX> i know
<holstein> well, *different install options
<holstein> madcSPYnX: you know what?
<madcSPYnX> can that cd automatic connnect me  to a wifii
<charliemac> Is it possible to have a seperate/unique primary partition for the ubuntu swap in stead of a logical partition under the same primary partition as the root?
<holstein> madcSPYnX: depends on your hardware
<holstein> might need a restricted driver for you wireless card
<holstein> but, in theory, yes
<madcSPYnX> ok
<holstein> charliemac: i think you can specify swap where ever you need
<holstein> i remember having swap on an external SD card once
<holstein> i gave up on the idea thoug
<holstein> h
<charliemac> Ok, thanks!
<madcSPYnX> is that alternate can install me a server and desktop at the same time?
<madcSPYnX> like a debian installer
<holstein> ubuntuserver = ubuntudesktop
<holstein> so yes and no
<holstein> you can run whatever servers you want that you would run on ubuntuserver
<holstein> while running normal buntu
<madcSPYnX> both
<holstein> or, install gnome/kde or whatever on the server version
<madcSPYnX> is that what u are saying is in the alternate cd or in desktop
<holstein> both
<holstein> everything is in the repositories anyways
<madcSPYnX> ok
<madcSPYnX> i want to install offline what should i use a dvd set or a cd
<holstein> what do you want to end up with ?
<holstein> the normal desktop live cd is a good place to start
<madcSPYnX> a complete installion
<madcSPYnX> like the  6 sets of dvd of debian
<holstein> you can further define what you define as 'complete installation;
<madcSPYnX> yyess
<charliemac> Does the /Boot partition have to be primary, or can it be logical?
<holstein> charliemac: that im not sure of
<madcSPYnX> primary
<madcSPYnX> and must be 100mb only
<charliemac> What would the mount-point be for a windows/linux shared fat-32 shared space?
<maR3> how can I get maven into eclipse by using apt-get? when I have user apt-get install eclipse maven2 I still cant find maven options in my eclipse program, anny suggestions? :)
<UndiFineD> maR3: open up eclipse market from within eclipse
<seidos> anyone know the chromium ppa by heart?
<seidos> dang it, where's mettatron when i need him
<holstein> seidos: google knows all
<holstein> https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/ppa
<holstein> thats the daily one
<holstein> be sure you get stable for testing if you prefer
<vangelis_> hi! newbie with update problems.help plz..
<holstein> vangelis_: what OS ?
<vangelis_> ubuntu 10.10
<holstein> whats the error?
<vangelis_> when i try to update i get "failed to lock the package manager"
<holstein> vangelis_: you got something else open?
<holstein> synaptic?
<vangelis_> nope
<holstein> software center?
<vangelis_> nope
<holstein> vangelis_: close the update manager
<holstein> and whatever else
<holstein> open a terminal
<holstein> do
<holstein> sudo apt-get update
<holstein> and sudo apt-get upgrade
<holstein> and see if you have any error messages
<vangelis_> could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11: resource temporarily unavailable) and unable to lock directory /var/lib/apt/lists/
<philinux> vangelis_: close synaptic or update manage then try the terminal.
<holstein> yeah, thats why you get that error
<holstein> when something else is already running
<philinux> vangelis_: I'd reboot and then try the above terminal commands.
<vangelis_> again the same messages. ok i'll try reboot. brb!!
<vangelis_> i'm back.the update asks for the disc labeled ubuntu 10.10 (..) but when i press enter it reshows the same message.. pff
<holstein> vangelis_: next time you restart
<holstein> try those commands
<holstein> sudo apt-get update
<holstein> that asks for the packages to me updated
<holstein> package cache
<holstein> sudo apt-get upgrade
<holstein> asks for the packages to actually be upgraded
<vangelis_> that's what I did. it said 82% working and then it asked for a media change
<holstein> OK
<holstein> i would go into software sources
<holstein> in the menu
<holstein> and uncheck any boxes for cd media
<holstein> you have somehow requested that a CD be used as a source
<vangelis_> just did this and it popped again failed to lock the package manager. I did that? wow..
<holstein> vangelis_: did this?
<holstein> did what?
<holstein> edited your sources?
<holstein> its going to fail
<holstein> because the other instance is still trying to get you to put a CD in
<holstein> you can restart if you dont know how to kill it
<holstein> restart
<holstein> double check the software sources
<holstein> update
<holstein> OR dont update
<vangelis_> untick "installable from cd"
<holstein> vangelis_: untick anything relating to a source you dont have
<holstein> any discs
<holstein> OR put the disc in
<holstein> you dont want to have to do that each time though
<vangelis_> i have the disc in but it won't read it. so, let's summarize. untick sources i don't have-->restart--> try update again?
<holstein> right
<aveilleux> vangelis_: You don't need to reboot after changing software sources
<holstein> you should just have the online sources
<holstein> aveilleux: hey
<aveilleux> hello holstein
<holstein> the update manager is requesting the disc be put in
<holstein> and is kicking up an error
<vangelis_> ok, online services are ticked, so let's try updating again
<holstein> and i have suggested that restarting would probably be the easiest way to get around that
<holstein> after updating the sources
<philinux> holstein: He must have the cd ticked under sources. Needs unticking
<holstein> philinux: right
<vangelis_> i have unticked them
<holstein> vangelis_: restart and give it a try
<holstein> should be fine now
<vangelis_> ok, brb, thanks
<vangelis_> holstein, you're my hero!
<kristian-aalborg> hi all
<Dangr_> kristian-aalborg: hi
<Geocosm> How do you make media stop showing up on the desktop when you plug it in? (like a USB stick)
<kristian-aalborg> please let me know if this is considered "improper" to ask, but would someone know how to download embedded flv files from a web page?
<Dangr_> kristian-aalborg: I'd use a plug-in
<Dangr_> kristian-aalborg: Video DownloadHelper might work for you
<kristian-aalborg> Dangr_: it fails repeatedly
<Dangr_> :-/ Its the only one I have used before. Sorry
<kristian-aalborg> I'm thinking there might be a script to fetch the flv and then wget/curl it
<Dangr_> Try Greasemonkey
<Dangr_> You might be able to write a script or find one for it
<Geocosm> I'm trying to install something with winetricks-alpha, does "fixme:" necessarily mean errors?
<Geocosm> Earlier I was getting "err:" now I'm getting a lot of "fixme:"
<kristian-aalborg> Geocosm: does the installation finish?
<Geocosm> It's less than halfway through just now.
<kristian-aalborg> try letting it finish and then run the program
<kristian-aalborg> you might get some useful error messages
<aveilleux> Geocosm: fixme messages tend to be bugs or omissions that the developer is aware of, and shouldn't be a problem.
<Geocosm> Oh yay :)
<bethdo97> help, I aam installing ubuntu on my son's vaio laptop on a brandnew hard drive and it doesn't seem to be working
<holstein> bethdo97: what seems to be the trouble?
<bioterror> laptop or the installation
<holstein> how did ubuntu run on the vaio live?
<bethdo97> when I reeboot the computer, instead of gettinng into the desktop like it says we should be getting it comes up to a terminal prompt
<holstein> bethdo97: 10.10?
<holstein> did you get to the desktop running the disc live?
<bethdo97> I didn't get an option to boot to live that I remember.  Said because hard drivee was totally empty had to do full install
<bethdo97> 10.10
<holstein> nah
<holstein> that aint right
<holstein> you might need a proprietary driver
<holstein> you can login there
<holstein> and intstall what you need
<holstein> i would try from the live CD some options
<bioterror> terminal prompt
<holstein> til i see desktop running
<bioterror> you mean tty aka console
<holstein> live CD doesnt care about the HD
<holstein> you can have no hard drive at all and boot a live CD
<holstein> IF you got the live CD
<bioterror> I would rather check the model of the sony vaio and do some googling
<holstein> bethdo97: maybe you got the alternate CD ?
<holstein> bioterror: yeah
<bioterror> in the first place
<holstein> thats a good point ^^
<bioterror> forums and launchpad
<holstein> i bet its https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<bioterror> I'm going to lay my trust on you holstein ;)
<holstein> or https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<holstein> bioterror: hehe
<holstein> i was going to pin my hopes on you, and watch TV
<bioterror> if you want to guess
<bioterror> do lspci
<bioterror> dont want
<bethdo97> yes
<bethdo97> i did lspci and it listed a bunch of stuff about drivers for various components No obvious errors that I can see
<bethdo97> I know nothing about linux so please bear with me if I ask a bunch of questions.
<holstein> bethdo97: lspci will tell you what hardware you have
<holstein> and what i am proposing is that you have an nvidia or ati graphics card
<holstein> that is not working properly without a proprietary driver
<holstein> probaby nividia?
<holstein> nvidia*
<holstein> you could get the live CD back out
<holstein> when you are at the first screen
<holstein> hit F6
<holstein> and there are options there
<holstein> i believe the option is nomodeset
<holstein> IF you get to the desktop by this method, this will help you trouble shoot the error
<bethdo97> video controller: VGA compatible controller:Intel mobile 945GM/GMS 943/940ML Express Integrated graphics controller rev 03
<holstein> drag, intel is usually out-of-the-box
<holstein> so that doesnt not support my theory
<holstein> does not*
<holstein> bethdo97: i still think i would try and get to the desktop with the live cd
<holstein> as a trouble-shooting step
<geirha> Older intel cards have been working less and less since 8.10
<holstein> geirha: interesting
<holstein> geirha: is there a backport?
<bethdo97> is there a way to fix it?
<holstein> thats something bethdo97 could do easily
<geirha> In particular because of the switch to dri2. The intel cards have support for that, but it had never actually been used ... so when it suddenly got used ... alot of hardware bugs where discovered
<holstein> bethdo97: theres always a way to fix it :)
<holstein> i would probably try a 10.04 live CD
<geirha> I've given up on getting my laptop's intel card working on 10.04. I just use the vesa driver.
<holstein> geirha: really?
<holstein> too bad :/
<holstein> geirha: how can bethdo97 force vesa at this point?
<bethdo97> ok will download and retry.  Had someoone earlier suggest going to the netbook version instead of the desktop.
<bethdo97> would you suggest that too
<bioterror> holstein, sudo Xorg -configure, for the intel card?
<holstein> bethdo97: nah, netbook wont matter
<holstein> vesa will do it though
<holstein> IF this is a graphics issue
<holstein> and it sure seems like it is
<holstein> you can always make a custom xorg.conf i suppose
<holstein> geirha: is that how you do it?
<geirha> holstein: I just wrote xorg.conf from scratch
<holstein> bethdo97: thats really not too difficult
<holstein> in theory
<geirha> Hm. Or no, I think there was a failsafe-xorg.conf left from a previous ubuntu release, I just used that.
<holstein> bethdo97: check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config
<bethdo97> got a long list of video drivers
<geirha> I think the wiki has a page on intel cards in particular
<holstein> like bioterror says sudo Xorg -configure
<geirha> !intel
<ubot2> Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<holstein> then, you can edit that file and force the vesa driver
<bioterror> I've got only bad experiences with vesa nowdays
<geirha> Hm. No that's not the page I was thinking of.
<bioterror> :/
<holstein> i havent needed it since the openchome driver started mostly working for me :)
<geirha> Oh, I just looked at that xorg.conf now. It's using fbdev. Could've swore it said vesa earlier.
<geirha> But it's running stable with either.
<geirha> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Bugs/Lucidi8xxFreezes
<bethdo97> do I need to try and download the over 200 updates & securiity things it shows are needed?
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> bethdo97: i probably would
<holstein> maybe an update'll fix something
<holstein> probably not though
<bethdo97> no kernel mode setting driver detected is the only error I see
<bethdo97> when I try to do updates I get  a something wicked happened resolving us.archive.ubuntu.com:http (-5- No addresses associated with host name) error
<bethdo97> what does this mean
<bethdo97> what does this mean's
<bethdo97> it seems to be downloading a bunch of stuff
<bethdo97> will it install automatically when it gets done?
<poloFR> hello
<Roydaman2> ok gotta good question for someone who has a minute to help out i just got an 8gig 4th gen itouch and only have zorin (ubuntu 10.06 i think) how do i get into the ipod to put the apps from my old one on this one?? i saved them through windows a while back at a friends
<Roydaman2> and have them on a flash drive but i dunno what program he had
<jon8> i accidently created a file called -test.tgz ------ Doing rm -rf '\-test.tgz' .. rm -rf "\-test.tgz" ... can't get this file removed.
<johnny77> If I was choosing a Office suite would it be better to pick OpenOffice or LibreOffice? I know Libre is a fork of Open, but what is the direction each is heading?
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-01-29
<JackyAlcine> johnny77: OpenOffice's headed on a different path since Oracle's tending to close up its idea of open-source.
<JackyAlcine> johnny77: LibreOffice's the way to go, it's the standard office for Ubuntu 11.04.
<JackyAlcine> johnny77: Also, the developer community behind Libre is huge, huger than that of composed of Oo (mainly a merger of some, if any).
<johnny77> JackyAlcine: thank you.
<JackyAlcine> no problem ,johnn77
<johnny77> If I was to download a program and I had a choice of Linux x86 (rpm), Linux x86 (deb), Linux x64 (rpm), & Linux x64 (deb). Which should I choose?
<JackyAlcine> johnny77: What kind of computer are you running? 64-bit? 32-bit?
<JackyAlcine> johnny77: And do you know the differences?
<johnny77> i think i'm running 32, but how do I make sure?
<JackyAlcine1> If so, open System Mointor to the first tab, it should notate whether it's x86 or x64.
<Geocosm> Umm... how would I go about uninstalling a botched .net 3.5 install I used winetricks-alpha to install? Every time I try to download it my internet turns off for some reason. And I ^C'd to stop it and now when I try to download it, it tells me it's already installed.
<Geocosm> .deb would probably be easier to install, johnny77.
<Geocosm> After you figure out if you're running 32-bit or 64-bit.
<Nisorin> Hello, my sister just installed Ubuntu Studio on her laptop, and now Windows 7 will not boot or show up on the bootloader. We had Maverick Meerkat dualbooted on it successfully for a while, just had wifi driver issues (Damn broadcom.) Her Windows partitions (main, media & programs) is accessible from Studio, all the files seem to be there and intact.
<Geocosm> !grub2
<ubot2> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Geocosm> ...
<Geocosm> !grub
<ubot2> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<Geocosm> Uhg. sorry. Lag.
<JackyAlcine> Nisorin: Is it running now?
<JackyAlcine> johnny77: Are you still around?
<Nisorin> @Jacky I just booted it up, it's at the bootloader now. Only options are Ubuntu, Ubuntu Recovery Mode, and two memory tests.
<JackyAlcine> Nisorin: Start Ubuntu.
<Nisorin> Starting.
<Nisorin> It just came up with a couple errors. MODPROBE Fatal, couldn't find a file. Two copies of the same error message, but Ubuntu Studio booted fine anyway.
<JackyAlcine> Alright, can you open a terminal window?
<Nisorin> Opened.
<JackyAlcine> And is Windows partitioned onto the same harddrive?
<Nisorin> Yes. The laptop only has one hard drive.
<JackyAlcine> Alright.
<JackyAlcine> In the terminal, enter:
<JackyAlcine> sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<JackyAlcine> having /dev/sda being the hard drive of your computer.
<Nisorin> It said installation finished, no error reported.
<johnny77> JackyAlcine: I'm here, sorry had to step away for a bit
<JackyAlcine> johnny77: Run 'file /sbin/init' in a terminal.
<JackyAlcine> And Nisorin: now run 'sudo update-grub /dev/sda'
<Nisorin> Generating grub.cfg
<Nisorin> Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.35-22-generic
<Nisorin> Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-2.6.35-22-generic
<Nisorin> Found memtest86+ image: /boot/memtest86+.bin
<Nisorin> Done.
<JackyAlcine> Hm. That's odd. It should have found Windows..
<johnny77> JackyAlcine: It said 32bit. So I should download the x86 deb?
<JackyAlcine> johnny77: Yes, the x64 deb won't work.
<johnny77> JackyAlcine: ok, thank you.
<JackyAlcine> Nisorin: Do you have a Windows recovery CD?
<JackyAlcine> Nisorin: If anything, I think you should re-install the Windows boot loader and try re-installing GRUB over it and see if that'll fix anything.
<Nisorin> Sis: I have the discs to reinstall windows, and the discs to reinstall the drivers.
<Nisorin> I'm assuming the reinstallation disc would have a recovery console I could use to reinstall the Windows Bootloader?
<Nisorin> Just in case, backing up files from the three Windows partitions before trying anything.
<JackyAlcine> Nisorin: Yeah, but if I remember properly, you might need to download the applicatio FIXMBR.exe from Microsoft. If any, (because I'm a bit hazy about this), consult the forums.
<Nisorin> Fix MBR? Master Boot Record?
<JackyAlcine> Yup, Nisorin.
<JackyAlcine> Nisorin: Because of my lack of experience, I recommend asking in #ubuntu
<Nisorin> Alright, I'll go head over there. Came here first because #ubuntu was always massively busy whenever I tried asking about the wireless driver problem in Meerkat.
<zeeku> can someone help me, I'm trying to install ubuntu lucid alternate from a usb. I've created the bootable usb using the multisystem/multiboot program. During the installation I get the message no kernel modules found. I have to use the alternate version due to graphics card/freezing problems I face in normal live cd installation.
<ikt>  bugger zeeku :(
<zeeku> yeah sux
<ikt> which multiboot program?
<zeeku> its the one from http://liveusb.info/dotclear/
<zeeku> I've also tried to just burn the iso onto a cd but my disk drive (using brasero) constantly fails and does not complete the burn
<zeeku> so the only option i have is to install from usb
<ikt> are you trying to install ubuntu by itself on the pc? or alongside other operating systems?
<zeeku> then once i do do that, hopefully reconfigure the graphics/video drivers so 10.04 doesn't randomnly freeze
<zeeku> I am currently running ubuntu 9.04 right now. I also have fedora 14 on another partition. But no windows ntfs. only ext3 for this ubuntu and the other that fedora uses
<ikt> are you using fedora 14?
<ikt> I'm just wondering because there's no reason to use multiboot if you just want ubuntu
<zeeku> I tried it, but don't like it
<ikt> yeah that's cool
<zeeku> The main reason I used multiboot is that I am having problems with my cd driver burning cds
<ikt> you can use this program:
<ikt> http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<ikt> to make a usb startup disk with ubuntu 10.10
<ikt> I recommend it because it works every time :>
<zeeku> will that work inside ubuntu?
<zeeku> I've used it inside windows before I think but not ubuntu
<zeeku> I don't have access to windows at the moment.
<zeeku> Even my wine program doesn't work
<zeeku> I don't mind replacing 9.04 with 10.04 but only if 10.04 will work.
<ikt> yeah it should work on ubuntu
<ikt> grab 10.10
<ikt> what video card do you have?
<ikt> 10.10 latest and greatest :D
<ikt> also what os are you using atm?
<zeeku> Yeah it is but I unfortunately kept having those damn random freezes so I had to revert back to 9.04
<zeeku> funnily 9.10 had freezes as well
<ikt> hrmm
<zeeku> my videocard is built into my motherboard.
<zeeku> its a SIS one
<ikt> ah drats :<
<ikt> ahhh drats x2
<zeeku> yeah I know its annoying.
<zeeku> I even had to revert back to using windows at one stage. Grrrr!
<ikt> >.<
<zeeku> hahaha
<ikt> are you unable to get a cheap 2nd hand video card?
<ikt> it would save a lot of trouble
<zeeku> I can but not soon enough. A bit if a broke student atm
<zeeku> I will probably just buy a new system soon as I have enough loot. This is one is seeing its last days.
<zeeku> what video cards are compatible with 10.04/10.10?
<zeeku> One more question does Unebootin allow different distributions of ubuntu on the same disk(usb), and in so doing allow you o choose which one you boot?
<JackyAlcine> zeeku: You'd have to partition up the USB.
<ikt> zeeku, sorry I'm getting distracted, using relately recent nvidia or ati video cards is your best bet, anything made by them in the last 1 - 4 years will work fine :)
<zeeku> No problems :).
<ikt> and nah zeeku, imho you're best bet is to install ubuntu solo, then muck around with other distros in virtualbox
<ikt> I do most of my ubuntu testing in virtualbox
<ikt> it's one of the best software I have seen in a long time
<zeeku> I see... cool.
<zeeku> So what do you reccommend I do with regards to my current 9.04
<zeeku> I need to be able to reinstall it just incase 10.04 is unusable.
<zeeku> Jacky... thanks for your response:)
<ikt> oh true
<zeeku> I'm wary of my disk(cd) drive at the moment.
<zeeku> It just won't burn live cds without errors so I can't even make a backup live cd
<ikt> yeah I know what you mean
<zeeku> So ideally I'd like to have a bootable 9.04 version on my usb as well. Unfortunately multisystem/multiboot boots directly when I select the "boot from usb" mode
<zeeku> So I don't think Unebootin will work with multisystem installed on the same usb drive
<JackyAlcine> Not really.
<ikt> yeah I didn't realise you're kinda buggered if 10.10 doesn't work
<zeeku> hi jacky, total noob here
<zeeku> yeah ikt i'm sort of screwed if 10.10 doesn't work
<ikt> yeah good point
<zeeku> unless I can access fedora 14
<zeeku> the main thing is being able to access the net so I can find some solutions...
<zeeku> Jacky... how would I get the system to recognize both Unebootin and Multisystem?
<zeeku> At the moment it seems multisystem has the priority
<ikt> yeah it will
<ikt> i wouldn't worry about unetbootin
<ikt> it's designed for single installs afaik
<zeeku> I see... but its a possible solution at least.
<zeeku> The main problem I'm having with multisystem is that its saying that no kernel modules have been found.
<zeeku> When trying to install 10.04
<zeeku> I don't know where to access the 10.04 kernel possibly replace the 9.04 kernel with it (if that can be done without problems) and have multisystem point to that kernel.
<zeeku> So that when 10.04 searches for kernel modules it finds the correct one to use.
<zeeku> I think multisystem uses a different kernel altogether( not sure, noob) and because I've created the iso on the usb, the 10.04 is using the kernel on the multisystem (noob)??
<RealEyes> im having some trouble with my ethernet cable on my PC, can anyone help me?
<bethdo97> after running the install for ver 10.10 I received an error no lsb modules available what does this mean
<bethdo97> I was trying to do the apt-get update and apt-get upgrade commands
<bethdo97> after installing ver 10.10 on a brand new hard drive with no OS and rebooting system, I can't get bast thhe tty prompt.  It won't boot to thhe desktop
<bethdo97> I also can't get the system to download any of the updates or upgrades
<bethdo97> I keep getting message Something wicked happened resolving 'us.archive.ubuntu.com:http' (-5 No address associated witth with host name) What does this mean and how do I fix it
<ikt> hrmm
<RealEyes> anyone know about the ethernet drivers on ubuntu? I'm having a problem getting my machine to recognize the ethernet thats plugged in
<ikt> should be loaded by deafult
<ikt> majority of network chipsets supported
<ikt> are you sure it's not a fault with the ethernet card?
<ikt> card/port
<hobgoblin> I'd run lspci to make sure it's been recognised first
<RealEyes> 04:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 03)
<RealEyes> hobgoblin: What is the next step in figuring out the problem?
<hobgoblin> have you tried connecting with the network manager in the panel?
<ikt> ifconfig ?
<RealEyes> autoeth0 doesnt show up in the top panel
<RealEyes> http://pastebin.com/Kwg7YEqi
<RealEyes> so... what now? :P
<hobgoblin> mmm so it is there then
<RealEyes> the port is just blinking green
<RealEyes> cat5e is plugged in and the router's ethernet light is off
<hobgoblin> so is there anything in network manager?
<RealEyes> anything like what?
<hobgoblin> eth
<RealEyes> Wired Network (Realtek RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Controller is listed but it is faded out so you cant click it
<RealEyes> eth0 does not show up
<RealEyes> im on usb0 wired tethering my phone
<hobgoblin> cat /etc/network/interfaces     does that show similar to auto lo iface lo inet loopback
<ikt> ohh
<ikt> are you dual booting with windows?
<ikt> RealEyes, :>
<ddecator> hm, anyone know if there is a way to auto authenticate a private ssh key that has a passphrase? i'm using ssh keys for my irc server, but i don't want to have to enter my passphrase each time since i have a script that also ssh's to my server, and the connection needs to be reset occassionally, and i don't want to have to check to see if i need to enter my passphrase again
<ddecator> back in the spring i remember i would get a pop-up asking for the passphrase, and after i entered it the key would be authenticated until i logged out. now i just get a prompt in the terminal and it needs it each time a connection is made. not sure if i lost that because i moved from gnome to kde or what
<RealEyes> yes
<RealEyes> ikt, yes I am, why?
<ikt> makes me think you've run across an ancient bug
<RealEyes> auto lo
<RealEyes> iface lo inet loopback
<ikt> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=538448
<RealEyes> I may have and I ran across a tut on how to fix the bug but it was for 10.04 and Im on 10.10
<RealEyes> so i should try this: Shutdown, power down. Unplug your host (this cuts power to the card if wake-on-lan power is maintained). Wait 15 seconds. Plug in. Boot ubuntu. ??
<RealEyes> unplug your host means unplug the router or unplug the pc power cable?
<ikt> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1676546
<ikt> oh
<ikt> unplug from computer
<ikt> how is that bug still here :/
<RealEyes> unplug the ether net or unplug the power?
<ikt> unplug ethernet
<RealEyes> k
<RealEyes> alright, i will try that and i will brb
<BethDO97> how do I get this to boot to the desktop, I seem to have encountered an error in the installation and despite telling it to auto login during setup after rebooting it only takes me to the tty terminal - Why?
<ddecator> figured out my problem (i think). for those curious, i use "ssh-agent bash" then "ssh-add" so that terminal window has my passphrase stored and ready to go, then i just launch my script in that terminal and it works (for now at least, hasn't been running long enough for me to know for sure)
<ikt> hey BethDO97
<BethDO97> ikt  Hi
<ikt> very unlucky to have the issue :(
<ikt> if you type startx, does anything happen?
<BethDO97> I am attempting to download updates at the tty terminal aand some times the message says Ign ......; Sometimes it comes back withh Failed to fetch...... and soometimes (-5 - No address associated with host name) none of theses things sound good.  Does the Ign indicste that these were downloaded and if they were do I have to do something to apply theem to the system?
<ddecator> Ign isn't a big deal. the "Failed to fetch" implies that the server is either down or that you have a PPA enabled which was removed. are you just running "sudo apt-get update" right now?
<ikt> tbh it just sounds like it's not connected to the internet
<ddecator> yah, that could be it as well if it's not fetching anything
<BethDO97> It just got done, but  the number of updates shown is the same as before I ran the apt-get update
<BethDO97> What iss a PA?
<ikt> ppa?
<BethDO97> oops - keyboard burped - Yea PPA
<ddecator> Personal Package Archive. it allows you to get updates or applications not available on the Ubuntu servers. since you're asking what they are, i'm assuming you're not using any, so that's not part of the problem :)
<ikt> !ppa
<ubot2> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<ikt> !ikt
<ubot2> Factoid 'ikt' not found
<ikt> :<
<BethDO97> No I don't think I am
<BethDO97> I am still just trying to get this thhing to work'
<BethDO97> Installed but can't get it to go to the desktop
<ddecator> well now that the update is done, try "startx"
<ikt> yep :)
<BethDO97> is it just startx or sudo startx
<ddecator> just startx
<BethDO97> got a fataal error - Inserting i915 (/lib/modulless/2.6.35-25-generic-pae/kernel/drivers/gpu/drm/i915/i915.ko): No such device (EE) intel(0): No kernel modesetting driver detected (EE Screens found but none have usable coonfiguration ; Fatal server error: no screens found
<BethDO97> This is what it spit back at me after trying the startx command
<ddecator> ...well that's interesting
<ikt> hrm
<ddecator> it sounds like the graphics driver isn't working, but i'm not sure
<ikt> yeah that's right
<ikt> what version of ubuntu BethDO97 ?
<BethDO97> strange thing is that the gui seemed to work fine thru the install - got all the graphics the documentation showed I should get
<BethDO97> 10.10
<ddecator> i wonder if something didn't install right or an update related to the kernel didn't install right and broke it
<ikt> reading up on it I'd say it was to be expected
<ikt> intel graphics drivers have a long history of being... not so good since the move to kms?
<BethDO97> That was what I was thinking which was why I thought I would get the updates and upgrades, but nothing seemed to download
<ddecator> yah, they do crash due to random things, not sure what the progress has been on fixing that
<ikt> is it a laptop?
<ddecator> BethDO97: did it actually download anything? is the internet connection working?
<BethDO97> yes it is a laptop
<BethDO97> I don't think anything downloaded
<ddecator> ethernet or wireless?
<ikt> what type of laptop is it? like the brand and model
<BethDO97> Sony Vaio VGD-FE865E   iT  has a brand nnew 500 gb HD which had nothhing installed on it and was partitioned and formatted during the unbutu set up
<ikt> yeah, it's definitely a hardware compatibility issue, just trying to see if anyone has a work around/fix
<BethDO97> I used iwconfig and don't think any connection is there
<ikt> iwconfig is for wireless
<ikt> ifconfig is for ethernet
<BethDO97> I know that is how it connects
<ddecator> yah, if you're trying to connect to a wireless network using just cli it's a pain, but if ikt finds that an update fixes it we can get your wifi working
<BethDO97> and besides ipconfig errored
<ikt> ifconfig*
<BethDO97> when I checked dhclient commaand I got a bunch of access denied responses
<ddecator> dhclient needs sudo if i remember correctly
<ikt> ^
<BethDO97> yea I know I did do sudo - soorry
<BethDO97> When I did ifconfig it shows a HWaddress, inet address, Bcast and MASK
<ddecator> i'm trying to find the site i used which gave step-by-step instructions when i was getting my server to access our wifi
<BethDO97> i use WPA2-TKIP security on it
<BethDO97> +ddecator  Thanks
<RealEyes> thanks guys! that worked!
<ikt> :D
<RealEyes> :D!
<BethDO97> I putt in the wireless connection information wheen I did the install and it seemed to be working
<BethDO97> Should I try rebooting the system?
<ikt> yeah definitely
<ikt> sudo shutdown -r now
<BethDO97> ok be back in a sec
<AJH101> hi - i need some help getting the latest version of chrome to run in virtualbox - is this the right channel?
<ikt> AJH101, what do you mean chrome run in virtualbox?
<ikt> the chrome os ?
<AJH101> yes the latest chrome os
<ddecator> BethDO97: this isn't the site i used, but it is pretty close: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=571188
<ikt> what's the problem AJH101 ?
<AJH101> will not start
<AJH101> int18 boot failure
<RealEyes> <.<
<AJH101> aha missed a tick box
<ikt> AJH101, which one?
<AJH101> cd/dvd drive - but now running v slow
<AJH101> 1024 memory allocated
<ikt> closest I got was someone saying that error usually indicates a corrupt image
<AJH101> seems ok now
<ikt> http://forums.virtualbox.org/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=36591
<charliemac> how can I look at which Ubuntu I'm using?  (Specifically, 32-bit or 64-bit)
<BethDO97> +ddecator - I tried what the link you sent suggested annd got Gtk Warning **: cannot open display
<zkriesse> uname -u in terminal i bleive
<zkriesse> believe"
<zkriesse> charliemac: open up terminal and type in uname -u that should do it
<ddecator> BethDO97: at what point?
<charliemac> Where would I find the terminal?
<JackyAlcine> charliemac: Press Alt+F2
<zkriesse> charliemac: Go to Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal
<zkriesse> charliemac: New to the 'buntu?
<charliemac> affirmative
<ikt> !terminal
<ubot2> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<zkriesse> charliemac: Well welcome!
<charliemac> Thanks!
<zkriesse> :D
<ikt> heya zkriesse
<ikt> what time is it there?
<zkriesse> Oh all of 1:31 am
<zkriesse> ikt: Long time no see man..where the hell have ya been?
<zkriesse> !zkriesse
<ubot2> Factoid 'zkriesse' not found
<zkriesse> Argh...oh that's right...the factiod bot is gone
<ikt> when did it go?!
<ikt> went into a world of warcraft coma :/
<zkriesse> Long time ago
<zkriesse> lol
<zkriesse> I've been in school (college), trying to find work, playing Urban Terror
<ikt> me to :)
<ikt> except less urban terror
<zkriesse> haha
<ikt> what are you looking to get a job as/
<zkriesse> PaladinWarriors Server man
<zkriesse> It's the best
<zkriesse> Oh at this point anything
<zkriesse> But preferably a tech job
<zkriesse> Why
<BethDO97> it asked mee to install wpasupplicant and when I tried it said not found so then the page said to create a new wpasupplicant.conf by doing gksu gedit /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf
<BethDO97> thats when I gott the can't open display error
<ddecator> BethDO97: oh, right, hard to download and install wpasupplicant without internet. i had to download it on a comp as a deb and put it on a flash drive, then install it that way
<zkriesse> charliemac: get that working? Terminal I mean
<BethDO97> ok I got a usb drive and another computer to use to download
<BethDO97> Where do I down load from and what is a DEB ?
<charliemac> zkriesse: Typing "uname -u" in terminal turned out an error message, "uname:  invalid option -- 'u'".
<zkriesse> argh
<zkriesse> gimme just a sec
<charliemac> Thank you so much!
<ddecator> BethDO97: .deb is to Ubuntu as .exe is to Windows. let me get you a link real quick
<BethDO97> ok
<ddecator> BethDO97: you said 10.10, right?
<BethDO97> yes
<kidsodateless> charliemac: uname -a
<BethDO97> +ddecator: how do I access the usb drive on the other computer once I get this stuff downloaded?
<ddecator> BethDO97: http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/wpasupplicant
<ddecator> BethDO97: i'll look that up for you too
<ddecator> BethDO97: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount/USB#Manually%20Mounting
<BethDO97> Thanks so much - Been at this 3 days tryingg to get this computer worrking for my son.  Getting alittle annoyed but now it is the principle of the thing I will get ubuntu working on it even if it kills me
<charliemac> It said, "Linux ubuntu 2.6.35-25-generic-pae #44-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jan 21 19:01:46 UTC 2011 i 686 GNU/Linux...
<ddecator> BethDO97: no problem. do you know how to use "cd"?
<charliemac> So, is that 32-bit or 64-bit?
<yofel> 32-bit
<ddecator> charliemac: 686 is 32-bit
<zkriesse> 32
<ikt> BethDO97, i feel for ya, it's just luck of the draw that the laptop you have has a chipset that doesn't play nice with ubuntu :(
<yofel> good morning
<ddecator> or i686
<ddecator> morning yofel
<zkriesse> i386 is the 32 bit and i64x is 64bit
<ikt> zkriesse, ah just wondering, I'm pretty much same situation as you, except your a lot younger than me :P
<zkriesse> ikt: how old are you?
<yofel> actually the kernel will display 64-bit as x86_64
<JackyAlcine> ddecator: I normally find the bit-set of my computer by entering 'file /sbin/init' into my terminal.
<zkriesse> yeah that's what i meant
<zkriesse> I knew there was an x in there somewhere
<ikt> 24
<zkriesse> Heh...
<zkriesse> I'm 20 bro
<zkriesse> Well, couple months
<ddecator> at this age, 4 years makes a world of difference
<yofel> JackyAlcine: right, that would work too
<JackyAlcine> :D just helping the helpers. ;D
 * yofel notes he's 24 too, feels really old with so much kids around :P
<ddecator> JackyAlcine: appreciated :)
<charliemac> Ok, cool.  (I had to install over the network using the 'clear as mud' Grub instal method here: http://marc.herbert.free.fr/linux/win2linstall.html and here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromWindows )
<charliemac> Is it better to use
<zkriesse> Well depends
<charliemac> lol, sorry, "proprietary drivers" or
<charliemac> whatever the alternative is called? ;P
<yofel> open source drivers ;)
<charliemac> Are there times that the
<yofel> I can't talk about ATI, but the proprietary nvidia drivers work fine here, but if you don't need 3D/opengl support nouveau is a bit faster
<charliemac> additional drivers menu only lists proprietary drivers?
<yofel> it does, since the open source drivers are installed and used by default
<ddecator> the only disadvantage to the nvidia proprietary drivers is that plymouth looks awful
<yofel> natty will handle that better, at least the color depth
<ddecator> good
<yofel> (if colin doesn't revert the change again, but it seems stable enough this time)
<ddecator> i would almost rather have a black screen than the eyesore it is right now, haha
<charliemac> lol!
<yofel> yeah, the text splash is really ugly
<yofel> if you know how, setting the framebuffer resolution by hand isn't really hard though
<charliemac> I just went onto rhapsody.com to play a song and it prompted me to adobe/flash download, but there are several different options, surprise
<ddecator> charliemac: you can install flash from the official repos
<ddecator> what's the package...flashplugin-installer?
<charliemac> http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/
<zkriesse> just go to software center
<zkriesse> Applications -> Software Center -> Search Bar/Flash -> Adobe Flash download
<ddecator> or that
<charliemac> I'm afraid that if i install flash thru software ctr, it might not be picked up thru firefox later, wrong?
<zkriesse> It'll be fine
<ddecator> firefox will see it
<zkriesse> If not we can always hop on it the other way too
<charliemac> Is software ctr the same as the official repos?
<charliemac> Cool
<zkriesse> Pretty much
<zkriesse> Whatever repo's you have selected to be used it'll pull crap from em
<zkriesse> Or you can do the lovely search and hunt in the Synaptic Package Manager but I'd not recommend that if you're new to this stuff
<zkriesse> Can be quite confusing...heck I still find it to be bonfoogleing
<ddecator> yah, it'll just show the "relevant" stuff, such as actual applications, and not the random packages most people don't need to worry about
<ddecator> i love synaptic :)
<zkriesse> lol I know you do Dray
<charliemac> Not sure what repos are.  Hey, I made it through Grub network installation, didn't I?! ;)
<zkriesse> ddecator: Hey, I forget, you like wiki do you not?
<ddecator> zkriesse: used to do some work on it, but no time right now for it
<zkriesse> damn
<zkriesse> Was gonna tell ya, I'm reviving WIki FG for BT
<zkriesse> Meeting this saturday (Today) at 19:00 UTC
<zkriesse> in #ubuntu-meeting
<ddecator> charliemac: a repo (repository) is just a collection of packages that are maintained by a group. the official repos are maintained by ubuntu devs who make sure they are all compatible
<charliemac> What makes booting slow (before I can log in), loading the display manager, or loading the desktop environment?
<ddecator> zkriesse: yah, i'm only slightly involved compared to everything i used to do. just helping BT here and there and going to try doing the whole master/mentor thing for BT and BugSquad combo
<zkriesse> Nice
<charliemac> ddecator: thank you very much!
<zkriesse> Well if ya need testimonials for it I'll set one on your page for ya
<yofel> charliemac: before you log in it has to be the system/display manager
<yofel> you can use bootchart to find out what makes it slow
<ddecator> zkriesse: i think you already have one on there from when i was going to be up for ubuntu membership, which never did happen, haha
<zkriesse> damn
<zkriesse> Why not?
<charliemac> I was thinking of lubuntu because my laptop's at least 5 years old.
<charliemac> Where is bootchart located?
<zkriesse> charliemac: phillw will love you forever if you converrt to Lubuntu
<zkriesse> That's his baby
<yofel> I have kubuntu on a 10y old PC, so that system should be fast enough for ubuntu
<yofel> charliemac: you need to install it
<BethDO97> +ddecator: I tried something - booted from the CD into live and the desktop comes right up, yet when I boot from the  harddrive it still dumps into the terminal
<zkriesse> yofel: WTF...not even gonnna say hi to me?!?!?!
 * zkriesse pokes yofel 
<yofel> zkriesse: I didn't? sooory :S
<zkriesse> :D
<yofel> zkriesse: HI
<zkriesse> Lol it's cool..how ya been my man
<yofel> getting headaches from Project Neon - other than that, fine
<zkriesse> huh
<zkriesse> I know the feeling
<zkriesse> (Headaches)
<charliemac> I really couldn't figure out how to do a network installation of Lubuntu, so I had to go with the the Natty Narwhal (11.04)
<BethDO97> now to figure out why it will boot to live mode but not from the hard drive
<ddecator> zkriesse: well, i showed up to the meeting but there weren't enough people to vote, and the following week was when i stopped getting on because i was too busy, so i never attended another hearing
<BethDO97> did get a low graphics warning
<zkriesse> charliemac: join #lubuntu
<yofel> charliemac: as long as you know that natty isn't released yet and may or may not break at any time, ok... (I'm on natty too)
<ddecator> BethDO97: so it has never worked? you could try re-installing to see if maybe something just didn't install right. not sure if you want to go through that or not
<charliemac> Any suggestions for a DM quicker than GDM?
<zkriesse> MAVERICK
<yofel> charliemac: iirc there is LXDM, but I never tried it
<charliemac> yofel: lol nice to know re natty
<BethDO97> My son is taking a class in linus programmingg and I am trying to get this laptop setup so he can use it for hiss class thiss symester
<ddecator> BethDO97: very nice of you :)
<yofel> charliemac: general natty support is in #ubuntu+1 btw. so feel free to join us there
<BethDO97> I have loaded and reloaded this program multiple tiime with absolutely no success
<ddecator> BethDO97: i'm sorry to hear that. unfortunately kernel/graphics issues are not something i'm good with, but hopefully someone else will have more ideas on what you can do to get it working
<charliemac> joined #lubuntu and #ubuntu+1
<charliemac> What does it mean to right click>unmount something on my desktop?
<BethDO97> +ddecator: What is a keyring? When I aaccessed the internet connection setup for my wireless connection, I put in the network password and then the keyring password request window popped up
<ddecator> charliemac: if it's a usb drive, it disconnects from it so you can remove it
<ddecator> BethDO97: the keyring keeps track of certain passwords on your system all in one place, such as network passwords
<charliemac> It's the first primary partition, which still holds windows xp, my reserve parachute ;D
<charliemac> ddecator: ^^
<ddecator> having the hdd mounted allows you to access the files and transfer things back and forth. unmounting will close that connection and you'll just see the hdd so you can mount it again when you need it
<ddecator> or rather the hdd partition
<ddecator> BethDO97: by the way, you don't need the + symbol when you say my name, it just means that i have "voice" since i'm a member of the team. it's also easier to use tab-complete for nicks. for example, type dd<tab> and it will auto-complete my nick :)
<BethDO97> ddecator: cool figured theere was a way to make thhis a little easier
<ddecator> alright, i need to get some sleep. good night everyone
<BethDO97> ddecator: is there a way to download the updates and other things I need for my hard drive insttall while I am in the live desktop?
<yofel> gn ddecator
<ddecator> BethDO97: hm, there is a way..
<BethDO97> ddecator:  figured I might be able to take advantage of the internet connection and fix the hard drive install whhile I was in the live version
<ddecator> BethDO97: look under "update failure" http://iamubuntu.blogspot.com/2009/03/recovering-from-booting-problems-using.html
<ddecator> follow those steps and it should update/upgrade the packages for the installed system
<BethDO97> ddecator:  thanks again and gn
<ddecator> BethDO97: no problem, that's what we're here for :)
<charliemac> Is there a better IRC client than webchat.freenode.net, which I have been using?
<JackyAlcine> charliemac: There's Pidgin, XChat, KIRC, Ircissi.
<JackyAlcine> I'm using Pidgin. :D
<yofel> add irssi, quassel, konversation
<yofel> for gnome i would recommend xchat
<charliemac> I might want something lighter than gnome lol
<yofel> for any gtk+ based desktop env
<charliemac> !gtk+
<ubot2> Factoid 'gtk+' not found
<charliemac> eh...
<yofel> !gtk
<ubot2> GTK is the !GIMP toolkit, which forms the base of !GNOME and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI
<charliemac> yofel: ok, thanks.  lol, i was just on wikipedia :)
<yofel> that's just my recommendation, I use quassel, irssi would be command line
<charliemac> yofel: can empathy access these IRC rooms?
<charliemac> (it came pre-installed)
<BethDO97> after going to the terminal tthru the dessktop how do you get baack to the desktopp?
<yofel> well it can (somehow), but it's not really good at it
<charliemac> xchat isn't showing up in the software ctr
<yofel> it should..
<charliemac> Where can I enter "/msg nickserv register <password> <email> "?
<AbhiJit> charliemac, in the  server tab
<AbhiJit> dont do that operation in any channel tab
<AbhiJit> and no spces before '/' (slash)
<charliemac> is the server tab where it says "Status"
<charliemac> ?
<charliemac> AbhiJit: ^^
<AbhiJit> charliemac, which irc client you are using?
<charliemac> webchat.freenode.net
<AbhiJit> server tab is anything other than all channels tab. channel tabs are with name e.g. #ubuntu-offtopic  or #ubuntu etc the server tab willbe without that #
<AbhiJit> webchat
<charliemac> ok
<AbhiJit> charliemac, look for the very first tab i think its that
<charliemac> Gotcha, thanks.
<AbhiJit> charliemac, practically you can do that operation here too in this very text box where you are chatting with me but sometimes new comers types space before / and they revel password
<AbhiJit> thats why its safe to do it in server tab
<charliemac> ok, that makes sense.  Better safe than sorry
<MrChrisDruif> AbhiJit: doesn't /msg go JUST to the nickserv? ;)
<AbhiJit> ??
<AbhiJit> MrChrisDruif, read my explanation above
<AbhiJit> i have lots of 'smart' friend who love to type space before that / and so they reveal their password
<MrChrisDruif> Ow...sorry, I'm having breakfast atm so didn't read that about the space....typing with one hand....slow and focus is needed
<IAmNotThatGuy> wb leoquant
<charliemac> How can I run a windows exe file?
<AbhiJit> !wine
<ubot2> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<AbhiJit> !vm | charliemac
<ubot2> charliemac: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<gunndawg> Hey I just downloaded a Compiz theme with the file formate .emerald, how do I install/activate it ?
<charliemac> AbhiJit: thanks.  I just had to do a force quit on the wine configuration app
<ikt> gunndawg, wow a .emerald file
<ikt> that takes me back
<gunndawg> ikt, sorry I am downloading these compiz themes off gnome-look.org
<gunndawg> says to select it in fusion icon
<ikt> that's ok, it's been a long time since I've mucked around with themes
<ikt> probably around the time they merged emerald and fusion?
<ikt> ompiz Fusion is the result of a merge between the well-known Beryl composite window manager and Compiz Extras
<ikt> beryl!
<gunndawg> im not sure, I just want some compiz themes to spice up my theme :)
<MrChrisDruif> Beryl? :P
<MrChrisDruif> Long time I've heard from that :D
<gunndawg> if you go to gnome-look.org and click compiz you'll see them
<gunndawg> most the downloads are .emerald format and I've no clue how to use thlem
<ikt> yea
<ikt> download
<ikt> sudo apt-get install emerald
<gunndawg> ok got that
<ikt> there should be an option somewhere now :S
<ikt> maybe under system preferences
<ikt> system > preferences > emerald theme manager
<gunndawg> ikt ok found that
<gunndawg> loaded the them into emerald
<gunndawg> but not sure how to activate it, lol
<gunndawg> ah there we go
<gunndawg> got it :)
<ikt> how did?
<ikt> i'm stuck on the same thing
<gunndawg> load it in
<gunndawg> then open up compiz fusion icon
<gunndawg> then right click fusion icon and under window decorator select emerald
<ikt> compiz fusion icon?
<gunndawg> yep
<ikt> oh nice
<gunndawg> indeed
<gunndawg> adds some flavor to my windows :)
<ikt> golly
<gunndawg> lol
<head_victim> I think I"ve busted something. Whenever opening a PDF in any web browser I get the error " error opening file no such file or directory" for both chromium and firefox. Any ideas where to start (purging and restalling doesn't help)
<ikt> it's a sign :D
<ikt> pdf's are evil :P
<head_victim> Yeah I know :/
<head_victim> I can download them and open them fine
<head_victim> So I must have redirected something somewhere unintentionally
<ikt> able to check mime types?
<ikt> heh pdf doesn't show up in firefox mime types for me
<head_victim> ?
<ikt> edit > preferences > applications
<ikt> is pdf listed for you?
<head_victim> Yeah it's "always ask"
<ikt> mine doesn't even get listed :/
<head_victim> Hah I poked hard enough that I crashed firefox and now it's restarted it's working :/
<charliemac> Anyone know how to activate laptop speakers?
<madsailor> <- only has non technical answer for charliemac - since theres noone else answering.  : There should be a speaker icon in thpanel at the top of the ubuntu desktop on the right side that controls audio settings
<charliemac> madsailor: Thank you, but unfortunately this problem appears to run a little deeper :/
<madsailor> charliemac, you can try #ubuntu ..maybe someone can help there
<charliemac> madsailor: good idea, thanks
<MrChrisDruif> My speakers work by default...
<MrChrisDruif> Is the right output selected?
<MrChrisDruif> charliemac: ^
<charliemac> I'm not entirely sure.
<MrChrisDruif> With sound preferences you can see all the output Ubuntu has detected....only really exotic hardware won't be recognized afaik
<charliemac> MrChrisDruif: I'll check
<vangelis> need help with google earth..
<charliemac> MrChrisDruif: only one output is selected, but that's because only one is availible.
<charliemac> *available ;)
<MrChrisDruif> charliemac: The output isn't muted? O:-)
<charliemac> MrChrisDruif: lol, negative :)
<MrChrisDruif> Could have been by accident :)
<charliemac> very true
<philinux> vangelis: Do you mean installing it.
<vangelis> well i have installed it but it won't run. so basically yeah
<philinux> vangelis: how did you install it?
<vangelis> i went to google site via an ubuntu forum and i downloaded a package which i opened with ubuntu software center
<gunndawg> Where is the themes folder at ?
<philinux> vangelis: Did you get it here. http://www.google.com/earth/download/ge/agree.html
<vangelis> yap
<philinux> ok run it from the terminal and see if any errors reported. Have you enabled a graphics driver
<madsailor> gunndawg, ~/.themes , aka /home/yourusername/.themes
<vangelis> ok i'll try the terminal. i think it's enabled
<gunndawg> madsailor its not there
<gunndawg> madsailor I need to reinstall a theme but when I try to drag it over to the apperance window it says it cant copy a directory over a directory, so I need to delete it and re add it
<philinux> vangelis: did you install lsb-core as it says here. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GoogleEarth#Google%20Earth%20download%20of%20.deb%20files
<philinux> vangelis: you can check with this. apt-cache policy lsb-core
<madsailor> that's where ubuntu installs it...unless you have since moved it, or have no themes in which case you would create it here and put your themes in it
<vangelis> philinux:i didnt install lsb-core.give me a second
<gunndawg> madsailor I have installed themes by dragging the theme files into the apperance window
<vangelis> philinux: ok, it's working now. thank you very much!
<charliemac> Is there an irc client where i can define a server to connect to at startup, to identify me at startup and to automatically join a lit of channels at startup?
<yofel> most clients can do that, for identify set the nickserv password as the server password
<yofel> and I know that at least xchat, quassel and konversations have an auto-join list (I tried them)
<yofel> *konversation
<gunndawg> bah, this is so frusterating
<madsailor> gunndawg, is this a standard theme (I saw you speaking earlier about emerald)
<gunndawg> well its an emerald them with a standard theme to accompany it
<gunndawg> I got the emerald part working
<gunndawg> want me to show you what one ?
<gunndawg> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/MatrixUbuntu?content=97423
<gunndawg> I cant get the top and bottom bars to work, so the text for applications, places, and system are green
<madsailor> did you follow the instructions on the page to insall the cube plugin to compiz
<gunndawg> no I didnt install the cube because I didnt care for the cube part
<gunndawg> just the colors and 2d layout part
<gunndawg> in the Apperance preferences it doesnt even show up, for the GDK theme
<gunndawg> it just says custom
<gunndawg> the icons are not working either
<gunndawg> nothing changed
<madsailor> gunn..just a min
<gunndawg> ok
<madsailor> gunn...you downloaded from 2shared since the link is broken?
<gunndawg> yeah
<madsailor> gunndawg, this linked to a windows binary, you could not have gotten it from here
<gunndawg> I did because its installed
<gunndawg> the emerald part is working
<gunndawg> im not sure what you downloaded
<gunndawg> but the GDK theme part isnt
<madsailor> Without knowing the files/sources it's impossible to trace your footsteps and duplicate or solve the problem
<madsailor> You must have gotten it from some other link
<madsailor> as I said that link is a windows binary (and prob a virus)
<charliemac> yofel: ok, i'll switch from pidgin to xchat and try it
<gunndawg> madsailor, let me look again
<gunndawg> madsailor, http://www.2shared.com/file/12520194/f7af4476/MATRIX_THEME_PACKtar.html
<gunndawg> very bottom of page it says Save file to your pc: DOWNLOAD
<gunndawg> click download
<madsailor> gunndawg, got it....may be a min...working on it
<gunndawg> ok thx
<gunndawg> when you are ready I can show you a screenshot to show you how far I have gotten, so you can see what I need to fix. I would appreciate it as I really want this theme fully working :)
<madsailor> ok gunndawg...what worked for me: 1)extract the tar on your desktop (or other handy location 2)go to your emerald theme manager under system->preferences 3)click on the import button on the top right , navigate to the file yamet-mod.emerald in the folder you extracted and there you go.)
<gunndawg> yeah
<gunndawg> but then what about the GDK theme and icons you also have to install
<Ten-Eight> hi folks...been watching the convo on the matrix theme.
<gunndawg> I got the emerald part working
<Ten-Eight> question for you, do you HAVE to have Emerald for it to work and is the cube necessary?
<gunndawg> Ten-Eight I am not sure
<gunndawg> still trying to get it all working
<Ten-Eight> I may try it out and see.
<gunndawg> madsailor would you like a screenshot of what I have so you can compare it to the screenshot on the authors page to see the diff and what I am talking about ?
<Ten-Eight> I'm using 10.04LTS here without Emerald.
<gunndawg> http://tinypic.com/r/2gv06r9/7
<madsailor> gunndawg, in the folder extracted to the desktop is a readme and further tar files.  You need to follow the readme and extract the contents of those tars....that is where the icons and the rest of the theme lives
<gunndawg> madsailor, I did that, I dragged them into the themes window
<gunndawg> but no matrix theme shows up on my themes panel
<gunndawg> madsailor I just tried to drag it into themes again and it says "Installation for theme "HLMatrix" failed. Can't move directory over directory
<gunndawg> which means its already there (because I already did it) but its not showing up in the list
<madsailor> okay so  you took file nostromo-1.0.3.tar.gz and drag-drop to appearance window?
<gunndawg> yes
<gunndawg> as well as HLMatrix.tar.gz
<gunndawg> the only new theme it made was called "custom" which is what I have now displayed in the screenshot I sent you
<gunndawg> I wish I could somehow remove it so that I can drag it over again and maybe it'll show up
<gunndawg> but I cant drag it over again
<madsailor> gunn, I think the files are already there....click customize in the appearance window, click the icons tab.  there should be an icon set named nostromo...this is the one you want
<madsailor> then the same with window border
<gunndawg> ok I got the icons works
<gunndawg> working*
<gunndawg> wonder why I cant get HLMatrix.tar.gz to work right
<gunndawg> so the top bar is black and gradiant like in the picture on the matrix theme page
<madsailor> Ten-Eight, sorry for ignoring youfor the window border you need emerald as its an emerald theme.  For the rest (icons windows, wallpaper) you do not)
<gunndawg> madsailor I deleted HLMatrix.tar.gz from .themes and re added it by dragging it into the themes page and it says that it installed fine
<gunndawg> but it doesnt show up in the themes list
<Ten-Eight> no prob....just reading a bit on it. got the file. may try it later this morning.
<Ten-Eight> love the Matrix movies...looks like a nice theme...best one I've seen.
<gunndawg> good luck getting it to work
<gunndawg> i've got it about 75% working, but the last 25% is what makes it come together, otherwise it doesnt look right
<Ten-Eight> what ver of Ubuntu are you using?
<gunndawg> 10.10
<Ten-Eight> okay.
<Ten-Eight> haven't used 10.10 yet.
<gunndawg> I would be thrilled with it if I could get this working, would look so awesome
<Ten-Eight> I like the LTS versions and try to stay with them. I'm on 10.04 right now on this laptop and on the main system at home, 8.04.
<gunndawg> I am using 10.10 on this laptop
<madsailor> gunndawg, you have to add each aspect seperately under the customize button.  The one you are missing is the controls tab under customize....scroll down to hlmatrix
<gunndawg> let me see madsailor
<madsailor> my everything is now matrixified as I write this
<Ten-Eight> yeah, I want to see too.
<gunndawg> omg madsailor
<gunndawg> you are a godsend
<gunndawg> so is mine now :)
<gunndawg> madsilor, wow, I love you
<gunndawg> lol
<madsailor> haha...just glad we got that sorted
<gunndawg> me too, this is soo cool looking
<madsailor> now....for me to unmatrixify
<gunndawg> you can't deny it ;)
<Ten-Eight> alright...can't wait any longer..gotta try it.
<madsailor> (it is cool...in a commodore 64 kind of funky retro way)
<gunndawg> indeed
<Ten-Eight> heh
<gunndawg> thanks for putting up with my inpatient self madsailor
<gunndawg> you really have made my day
<gunndawg> I wonder what those screenlets are, did you install those also? wonder if those matrixfy it even more
<madsailor> made my day to sucessfully help.  Didn't try the screenlets...back to my osx/aero/blue based grungy theme
<gunndawg> lol madsailor, share a screenshot :)
<gunndawg> the screenlets include a binary clock, lol
<gunndawg> and a few others, checkin them out
<MrChrisDruif> xD
<gunndawg> eeek, even webpage text boxes are black with green text, not sure I like that, could ruin the apperance of a site
<gunndawg> wonder if I can change that
<madsailor> gunndawg, : my desktop...I love the translucent win7- mac osx-esque windows, and the wallpaper makes it http://i56.tinypic.com/29mkfm1.png
<madsailor> whoops...still got your icons on there
<charliemac> yofel, ok; i like xchat better than pidgin now. thanks.
<MrChrisDruif> madsailor: What font did you use?
<gunndawg> ah nice
<gunndawg> lol
<gunndawg> I like the font of ur icons though
<Ten-Eight> nice screenshot madsailor
<Ten-Eight> I got it all working except the window decorations. still showing the old one.
<madsailor> font is : steve hand ...it's in the ubuntu repo
<Ten-Eight> very cool...except for that.
<madsailor> ten eight..the window decorations is what you need emerald for...you can also download that from the ubuntu repo (if you want)
<Ten-Eight> so not everything is in the tar then.
<gunndawg> madsailor steve hand isnt showing up anything in the package manager
<madsailor> it is....but the  yamet-mod.emerald is the window decorations...for which you need emerald
<Ten-Eight> I have it and have the mod installed.
<Ten-Eight> there doesn't appear to be a way to apply it...unless I'm missing it somewhere.
<madsailor> look up throught this convo....system, preferences emerald theme manager once emerald is installed from the ubuntu repo
<Ten-Eight> yep..been there.
<madsailor> all's well Ten-Eight?
<gunndawg> madsailor can I get you to take another look at the matrix theme readme ?
<gunndawg> I have a question on one more thing
<Ten-Eight> how is the window border listed?
<Ten-Eight> seems that emerald is not applying it's theme.
<madsailor> gunndawg...it's in one of the font packages.  Type font in the ubuntu software center and it's one of those packages...don't remember which one
<gunndawg> madsailor can you open up that readme for the matrix theme once more ?
<madsailor> Ten-Eight,  this theme is in 2 parts the window decoration which is emerald (the part of my screenshot that is mac-esque ) and the rest of it
<madsailor> Ten-Eight, you have the emerald part squared?
<madsailor> gunndawg, ..opening...what do you want to know?
<gunndawg> scroll down to the ~CMATRIX MATRIX PROGRAM part
<gunndawg> how do I set that up ?
<gunndawg> ./configure (first step of that instruction) gives an error in terminal
<Ten-Eight> I have emerald installed and the mod imported just fine. everything looks great except the window frame/titlebar stuff. still showing the previous theme (shiki-colors dust).
<Ten-Eight> do I need to get compix fusion manager to get that working?
<madsailor> gunndawg, that's the cube plugin for compiz that you didnt want to install....to install follow directions on the download site or in the readme link
<gunndawg> madsailor alright
<madsailor> ten-eight - right click desktop ->change background_>theme tab_>customize button_>controls-> scroll to HLmatrix
<gunndawg> madsailor do you think its possible to change the text box color on webpages to normal and keep the matrix theme the same, sorta ruins websites with black/green text boxes, lol
<Ten-Eight> got it
<Ten-Eight> on the window border, which one do you pick? I don't see one for the matrix theme in the list.
<madsailor> gunndawg, with linux (nearly) anything is possible....do I know how to do it....sadly, no
<gunndawg> lol ok madsailor, thx anyways
<madsailor> should be hl matrix.  if it's not there you need to drag-drop the hlmatrix.tar.gz into the appearances window then follow last instructions
<madsailor> @ten-eight
<gunndawg> Ten-Eight there was no matrix option for window-border
<gunndawg> just controls
<gunndawg> and icons
<madsailor> <--feels like he is turning the world into neo
<gunndawg> haha
<gunndawg> I came up with the idea of matrix, you are just telling us how to set it up and jack into it
<Ten-Eight> have controls selected as HLMatrix
<gunndawg> Ten-Eight then thats it
<gunndawg> as long as emearld theme is matrix and controls are matrix then make sure icons are, and your done
<Ten-Eight> already had that part done though and it didn't change the window titlebar. Icons are correct. Everything looks good...just need the windows to match.
<Ten-Eight> maybe I need to log out and back in
<gunndawg> what window
<gunndawg> what do you mean
<gunndawg> upload a screenshot ?
<Ten-Eight> okay...just a sec.
<madsailor> ten-eight.....exactly try a restart of your window manager
<Ten-Eight> alrighty...hang on.
<gunndawg> wonder if I am missing something also then
<gunndawg> seems fine to me
<gunndawg> I am not sure what he is missing
<Ten-Eight> okay guys...logged out and back in, still have the old window title bars and no glow around the windows.
<Ten-Eight> screenshot here: http://www.oppalumni.net/Screenshot.png
<Ten-Eight> icons work, wallpaper, font color all working. just not getting the windows to match.
<madsailor> ten-eight you're missing the emerald part
<Ten-Eight> i installed it and it's there...how to I turn it on?
<madsailor> you imported in emerald already?
<Ten-Eight> the yahmet mod is imported.
<Ten-Eight> don't see where to activate it though.
<madsailor> should be an unmissable pic/text choice in emerald once imported
<Ten-Eight> yeah...it's there.
<madsailor> just click on it, it will highlight in the list and apply the effects
<Ten-Eight> that's what I'm missing. it's not applying the effects.
<Ten-Eight> I do not have the Compiz manager installed...just the default install from 10.04 on a Dell Inspiron 1525 with intel graphics.
<Ten-Eight> maybe the mod won't work for 10.04?
<Ten-Eight> is there a way to restart the window manager without logging out?
<Ten-Eight> aaahh...it did not install the HLMatrix window borders
<Ten-Eight> I changed to my Azenis theme and looked in the customize>window border tab.
<Ten-Eight> no selection for HLMatrix.
<madsailor> aha...ten eight...might have found your issue.  If you install the compiz fusion icon from the ubuntu repo there is a setting to change your window decorator from GDK to emerald
<madsailor> gdk is still decorating your windows
<Ten-Eight> okay...that's what I'm missing.
<Ten-Eight> gimme a sec
<bethdo97> When I rebooted the computer I am trying to get ubuntu installed on this morning rather than the wireless connection I had working last night to install updates, the network notifier in the top right corner of the  desktop shows a red exclamatino point and I ccan't figure out how to get it activated again.  The network card in the laptop is active
<bethdo97> How do I get the wireless network to be found again and connect it
<Ten-Eight> madsailor: getting it
<madsailor> Ten-Eight, np...not going anywhere
<bethdo97> 2nd question - I need to changge the partiitioning of the hard ddrive on the computer.  When I initially installed ubuntu on a brand new internal hard drive, the only way we could get it to load right was too make only one partition.  I need to split the hard drive intoo 2 separatee spaces one for ubuntu and one for Windows 7.  My son wants to have both systems installed on this system
<gunndawg> vimok folks, need to get some shut eye, thank you so much madsailor, huge help!
<gunndawg> ok* not vimok
<madsailor> np gunndawg...enjoy the new look
<gunndawg> lovin the new look ;) even added a desktop terminal
<gunndawg> so I can use terminal pinned to my desktop translucent and everything
<Ten-Eight> madsailor: hehehehe...that was it my friend.
<Ten-Eight> all is matrixed now
<Ten-Eight> that is just cool as hell!
<Ten-Eight> never played with Emerald before.
<gunndawg> I know huh ten-eight :)
<Ten-Eight> :D
<gunndawg> feels awesome
<Ten-Eight> madsailor: thanks for the pointers my friend :)
<gunndawg> now download the terminal screenlet and you'll really be matrixed out
<Ten-Eight> gunndawg: sure does!
<madsailor> bethdo97, q1)not my specialty, but if you have right clicked on the ! and both networking ans wireless are enabled, and you cant find an answer here, try #ubuntu q2)win 7 should be installed 1st, then ubuntu because win7 doesn't do well otherwise...there is a guide on the ubuntu pages...one sec and I'll find it for you
<Ten-Eight> heheheheh
<Ten-Eight> gunndawg: did you get the screenlets?
<madsailor> excellent Ten-Eight
<gunndawg> ten-eight the binary clock ?
<bethdo97> we installed ubuntu 1st because we couldn't even get the Windows disc to boot when the hard drive was totally empty
<gunndawg> ten-eight I wasnt to wild about the binary clock so I dont use it, unless there was some I missed
<Ten-Eight> gunndawg: I've not used screenlets before and not keen on having a cluttered desktop.
<bethdo97> should I use the Windows disc, reinstall Windows the install xbuntu?
<Ten-Eight> that's why I like ubuntu and gnome...nice and clean.
<gunndawg> ten-eight you should at least try the terminal screenlet
<madsailor> bethdo97,  it's all here:https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<gunndawg> you can mount a tiny translucent terminal window to ur desktop
<gunndawg> gives it more of a matrix feel ;) able to type on ur desktop, and its also useful
<Ten-Eight> gunndawg: might have to give it a shot then.
<gunndawg> its pretty cool, ok im off to get a lil rest
<gunndawg> talk to you all later!
<Ten-Eight> gunndawg: later my friend.
<Ten-Eight> madsailor: http://www.oppalumni.net/deskshot1.png
<Ten-Eight> sorry about the slow server...it's at my home and on a cable modemm connection.
<madsailor> Ten-Eight, nice...now you need to figure out how to change colors in your IRC client and terminal so EVERYTHING looks like a retro monochrome
<madsailor> (and it's weird to see my IRC chat in someone elses screenshot)
<Ten-Eight> madsailor: I'm using the IRSSI irc program with the "revolutionary" theme. Easy on the eyes ;)
<Ten-Eight> don't know how long I can be "matrixed" until my eyes start freaking out! lol
<Ten-Eight> madsailor: hehehehe...yeah, I thought the same when I saw the screenshot from gundawg and saw myself in his window.
<madsailor> I lasted about 2.3 minutes if you noticed ;)
<Ten-Eight> heheheh...yeah, I noticed.  This theme is cool for the "wow factor" but not for the long term.
<Ten-Eight> madsailor: heheh...now I'm back on my Shiki-colors theme (Dust) with the GTK window decorator.
<Ten-Eight> easier on the eyes.
<Ten-Eight> that theme would freak my wife out if I put it on the main desktop at home ;)
<madsailor> so, you're already set for april 1st ;)
<Ten-Eight> yep!
<Ten-Eight> hehehehe
<Rakshasa> Hallo
<Rakshasa> I have a problem. My laptop has 3 primary partition (2 of w7, 1 for data, and an extended). The extended contains two root partition for two separate linux os (ubuntu and  slack) one swap and a shared home (of course for two different username). The first os installed is w7, after this i installed skack and ubuntu with burg. Now i decide to reinstall w7 by deleting and rebuilding only the first two primary partitions. The problem than is that n
<Rakshasa> ow the two root parts are seen either from gparted and ubuntu live as an empy unallocated block. How can i solve this problem without reinstalling from scratch??
<seidos> why not reinstall from scratch?
<seidos> Rakshasa ^
<Rakshasa> So... what i want to do is only restoring the boot loader
<seidos> hey, maybe that's what i want to do
<seidos> my hard disk is reporting a lot of bad sectors
<seidos> but i think it's because my notebook fell on the floor from the bed
<Rakshasa> i but this is impossible because the root partition is unreachable till is seen as an unallocated space.
<seidos> i'm running off a liveusb because the hard disk is struggling right now.  it is dying :'(
<seidos> so i can't install gparted right now...
<seidos> isn't the bootloader installed on the primary partition which has doors7 installed, Rakshasa ?
<Rakshasa> yes it's higly probable that falling down the heads touched the disc..
<seidos> then it is probably unsalvagable without special tools :'(
<seidos> if i could find an SD card i might be able to use that as the OS drive
<seidos> perhaps through a minimal install
<Rakshasa> NBow i don't remember where the burg installs itself, but i can say i deleted all the two windows primary partition.
<seidos> hmmm, heads, i was thinking the "reading arm" was the problem
<seidos> Rakshasa: what is the goal for the final state of the system?  ubuntu only installed?  what OS' do you want installed?
<Rakshasa> OK
<seidos> i should probably review hard drive terminology
<seidos> ah, heads read and write to the platters
<seidos> interesting, thanks Rakshasa
<Rakshasa> ... the goal is: Windows on th first partition. Then data partition, then ubuntu on a partition and Kubuntu on another root partition. Burg as selection system at boot
<seidos> Rakshasa: and what is stopping you from doing this?  burg?  i am not familiar with burg.  I assume it is like grub or something.
<bethdo97> I finally have managed to geet xbuntu running onn my son's computer. However, when I try to shut down the computer I get a warning that a prograam is still running. In the box that opens up it says unknown not responding. How do I find out what it is and make it close and not open. I have rebooted several times and this keeps happening
<bethdo97>  I checked system monitor and when I open it the only thing that shows as running in system monitor There are multiple things listed at sleeping
<seidos> bethdo97: well, the first thought that comes to mind is the command "ps aux | grep unknown"
<seidos> i just ran it, and i had nothing come up...
<seidos> bethdo97: you could install another window manager, like fluxbox or openbox, or gnome, and see if the same problem happens with them
<bethdo97> i am new to linux and ubuntu
<seidos> bethdo97: how new?  i have been using ubuntu for 2 years, but i still consider myself new -_-
<bethdo97> Wednesday
<bethdo97> lol
<Rakshasa> what is stopping me is that i can't restore ubuntu installations and than the burg because the root partition is seen as unallocated space
<bethdo97> seidos: Wednesday
<bethdo97> seidos: About 60 gours
<bethdo97> hours
<seidos> Rakshasa: i would have to think about it.  i have no idea why / would be seen as unallocated space.  it is seen as unallocated in gparted?  but how are you examining /?  from a different /?  on the same hard disk
<seidos> bethdo97: ah, humpday.  the hump in the middle of the week...double entejre's are inappropriate
<bethdo97> seidos: lol
<seidos> bethdo97: does something like sudo apt-get install fluxbox work from a command line?  then see if you can boot into fluxbox from the...er...menu that starts just before the window manager is selected
<seidos> there's a word for it...can't think of it
<seidos> pedro3005: what is the word for the "boot menu" that comes up before the wm is selected?
<pedro3005> login screen?
<seidos> pedro3005: that might be it.  do you know what package it is?  it's not unity is it?
<pedro3005> depends on the environment
<bethdo97> I am teaching myself as I try to get my son's laptop working again
<pedro3005> gnome has its screen, kde has its screen etc
<seidos> pedro3005: i think openbox and fluxbox share gnome's screen
<Rakshasa> so what i want do is simply launching the os with an ubu 10.10 live, after mounting the root (of the partition where the root fs is installed) on the live root and managing the boot loader, this restores the os and revert the system to the original state.
<seidos> can't say for kde.  haven't used it in some time.
<pedro3005> because openbox and fluxbox aren't desktop environments
<pedro3005> they're window managers
<seidos> pedro3005: i said wm
<bethdo97> seidos: hard drive died - gafe it a nice sendoff with my sledge hammer
<bethdo97> gavve
<pedro3005> well yeah still
<seidos> bethdo97: sledge hammer?  recycling it might have been a better idea
<seidos> no
<bethdo97> not after all I have gone thru trying to get this system running again
<Rakshasa> this trouble is never happened till i use a boot partition.
<seidos> Rakshasa: i'm not sure if it's "simple"...and i really don't know what it is you want to do.  let me try:  1.  boot from live cd.  2. errrr?
<seidos> Rakshasa: i may not be capable of assisting, but i am trying.
<Rakshasa> ok.  the fact are these. I start the lap with the ubuntu live.
<seidos> Rakshasa: ah, you want to use a live cd to recover / on the system that is showing up as "unallocated space" from the live cd?
<seidos> Rakshasa: but if it's showing up as unallocated space, doesn't that mean there is a problem with how the partition is being read, or the state of the partition?
<seidos> Rakshasa: is / encrypted?
<Rakshasa> So i search for sda8 but the partition isnt, because is merged with another partition and seen from gparted as unallocated space.
<bethdo97> seidos: actually hadn't had a chance to use aa boot partition yet.  That was what I had in mind when I decided to shut things down
<seidos> bethdo97: are you spelling words this way on purpose?
<Rakshasa> i think at encryption. but no. The uncommon fact is that the partitions resulting merged from gparted analysis are two.
<seidos> Rakshasa: is english your first language?  it is difficult for me to parse your language efficiently.
<Rakshasa> no
<Rakshasa> ok. listen, i have two ubuntu version: ubuntu and kubuntu ok?
<seidos> Rakshasa: no worries.  just be aware it may take me more time to comprehend.  but, still, even if i do comprehend, i am not sure what i can do.  i only have one OS installed on my system.  i never dual booted it.
<seidos> Rakshasa: ack
<Rakshasa> every *ubutnu uses an own partition to store /, these two partition are near.
<seidos> *ubuntu *its *partitions
<seidos> near?
<Rakshasa> near as for example sda7 and sda8 (near as in number and near as in space).
<seidos> Rakshasa: i am curious, why did you install a separate installation of kubuntu and not just install the kde environment?
<seidos> Rakshasa: ah.  what is the relevance of the proximity of sda7 and sda8?
<Rakshasa> because i want try the behavior of kubuntu without any infuence from ubuntu environment or processes
<seidos> Rakshasa: interesting.  are you developing for them?
<seidos> *to
<Rakshasa> the rilevance is that now these two partitions are merged in one unallocated block and i don't know why.
<seidos> *relevance
<bethdo97> seidos: That will be the next thing I try to figure out.  Evidently there is a known issue with my new computer and haven't had time to figure out that issue out before I had to figure out how to get my son's system working again so he can use it for school
<seidos> whoa, that is very strange.  so sda7 and sda8 are merged into one "unallocated block".  i don't know why either.
<Rakshasa> exactly.
<seidos> sda1, sda2, sda5, sda6 / /home swap ?
<seidos> i am missing one...
<Rakshasa> i can't mind what happened because the other partitions of extended block and the primary data partition are untouched
<seidos> that's strange...gparted is installed on the liveusb
<seidos> but during installation, it isn't
<seidos> *after
<seidos> Rakshasa: you can't mind?  or don't mind?
<Rakshasa> i booted with gparted live cd
<Rakshasa> this see the unallocated block.
<Rakshasa> i booted with  ubuntu dvd spanned on an extyernal hd. this see the unallocated block
<Rakshasa> hahahahhahahahhahahahhahahahhh
<Rakshasa> i mind, i mind exaclty what i do.
<Rakshasa> i do this:
<Rakshasa> install ubuntu
<seidos> *external
<Rakshasa> install kubuntu
<seidos> *sees
<seidos> spanned?
<Rakshasa> no
<seidos> yes
<Rakshasa> when i installe ubuntu and kubuntu w7 was installed before.
<seidos> huh, how do run fsck on all fs on /dev/sda
<seidos> perhaps a wild card
<Rakshasa> no this is a thing that i didn't the fschk, but because if an error occurs or occurred before launching gparted, gparted must see the uncorrect state and notice that.
<Rakshasa> so i havent any announce and than i didn't any chk.
<seidos> perhaps running fsck will remap the hard drive...so it will be salvagable until i can replace it
<Rakshasa> so ok..
<Rakshasa> wait till i reboot and do this
<Rakshasa> see you soon
<seidos> see you soon
<eee-bang> hi all
<eee-bang> emergency... my desktop suddenly died
<bioterror> !!
<bioterror> explain more
<eee-bang> yes, I will.... it suddenly rebooted, then went to a black screen after grub
<eee-bang> it seems unstable... sometimes I can get to grub, sometimes not... I just managed to boot from cd
<eee-bang> oh, I did not anyway... it restarted halfway through the booting
<eee-bang> black screen, beep sounds
<eee-bang> btw, this is kristian-aalborg, logging in from another computer
<eee-bang> hi holstein et al
<geirha> Starting to sound like hardware failure to me
<eee-bang> geirha, yes, that's what I think too
<eee-bang> but damn hard to figure out _what_ is wrong
<geirha> eee-bang: See if you can boot into the memtest, and run that.
<eee-bang> from a cd?
<geirha> I don't remember if the CD has a memtest option, but your grub menu should, unless you have specifically removed it.
<bioterror> has
<eee-bang> phew... it was still there... I ran a cleanup script, for a moment I feared I'd removed it
<eee-bang> running it now, should take a while
<kristian-aalborg> scary stuff.... seems like I might have to get a new box
<bioterror> probably
<kristian-aalborg> luckilly, I backed up stuff recently
<kristian-aalborg> still a bummer, o/c
<geirha> Did you build the computer yourself, or did you buy it pre-built?
<kristian-aalborg> I think I'll try to get a used Thinkcentre, they seem solid
<bioterror> kristian-aalborg, or a hp dc7700/dc7800
<kristian-aalborg> geirha, a mix, actually - I found parts online and had them assembled and sent
<kristian-aalborg> bioterror, is that a similar system?
<bioterror> kristian-aalborg, can be solid as well ;)
<bioterror> nothing is idiot proof, but they are okay
<geirha> kristian-aalborg: If it's newer than 5 years, you can probably get that fixed for free.
<geirha> At least, that's the law in Norway. Denmark probably has similar laws.
<kristian-aalborg> I have some fancy needs re. tv-out and spdif... will see how that meets with a TC/ DC
<kristian-aalborg> geirha, probably - I'll look into that
<kristian-aalborg> I hope it's the ram that are borked, that can be fixed easily
<geirha> You could always take the computer apart; remove all components except the harddrives, ram, cpu and motherboard. Then add one and one component until it crashes.
<kristian-aalborg> holy...
<geirha> kristian-aalborg: The 5 year "guarantee", we call "reklamasjonsrett" in Norway.
<kristian-aalborg> went from memtest to black screen and bad sounds... should not happen, right
<kristian-aalborg> geirha, so do we, but we spell it properly ;)
<geirha> Right, so it's definitely a hardware issue. But whether it was the RAM or some other component is hard to tell.
<kristian-aalborg> my power button is blinking frantically now, nothing else happens
<geirha> The motherboard manual may have information on what that means.
<geirha> Also, some motherboards have some led in the back that that can tell you of certain hardware problems. (Also described in the motherboard manual, if any)
<geirha> *leds
<kristian-aalborg> geirha, I got this in april 2007 it seems (was this msg lost?)
<geirha> appears so
<kristian-aalborg> bugger
<kristian-aalborg> my router depends on the desktop being plugged in, I found out... I must have wired it in a dumb way
<kristian-aalborg> I changed graphics card and sound card for the desktop, probably blew the guarantee there :/
<kristian-aalborg> http://www.guloggratis.dk/computere/stationaer/ibm/annonce/9997144
<kristian-aalborg> I guess I could move stuff from my ugly tower to that one?
<geirha> Looks very small. You'll probably need smaller components
<kristian-aalborg> makes sense... I just found the model name, looks at specs now
<kristian-aalborg> guess I could get a new video card for it
<geirha> A small one line that would be great as a media player, running mythbuntu.
<kristian-aalborg> I use my pc for playing movies etc
<kristian-aalborg> would anyone have some ideas for diagnosing the current desktop?
<seidos> kristian-aalborg, what are the symptoms?
<kristian-aalborg> hi seidos
<kristian-aalborg> were you here half an hour ago? I posted the symptoms then
<seidos> kristian-aalborg, hmmm, not sure, my timestamps aren't on in my irc client for some reason -_-
<kristian-aalborg> seidos, it won't boot properly... sometimes I get to grub... sometimes it goes blank and makes scary noises
<kristian-aalborg> sometimes, it keeps rebooting
<kristian-aalborg> I can
<kristian-aalborg> sorry, small keyboard
<kristian-aalborg> I can't start anything, none of my OS's or a livecd..
<seidos> huh, if livecd doesn't work, sounds like a hardware problem
<kristian-aalborg> yes, indeed... I tried running memtest, but the box shut down after a while
<seidos> desktop?  laptop?
<seidos> if it's POSTing though, then why wouldn't a livecd work unless there is a problem with the ATA controller?
<seidos> or perhaps the PS isn't doing it's job
<kristian-aalborg> seidos, desktop
<kristian-aalborg> POSTing?
<seidos> point of service test i think
<seidos> it's the process that systems go through when they first boot
<seidos> a failed POST usually results in odd beeps
<seidos> kristian-aalborg, is your cd-rom on the same ata channel as your hard disk?  can you put it on its own channel?
<kristian-aalborg> seidos, where can I see this? in BIOS?
<seidos> kristian-aalborg, you have to open your system, and see how the hard disk and cd-rom are cabled.
<kristian-aalborg> oh damn
<seidos> kristian-aalborg, though it may be possible to see in the BIOS
<seidos> channel 1, primary & secondary, channel 2, primary & secondary
<seidos> something like this
<kristian-aalborg> seidos, will go to bios now - I might lose my wifi, but will be back
<seidos> kristian-aalborg, good luck
<seidos> _/\_
<kristian-aalborg> okay, in bios now
<kristian-aalborg> seidos, was that praying hands? not seen that before ;)
<seidos> namaste kristian-aalborg ^_^
<kristian-aalborg> I have something called IDE channels
<seidos> ATA, IDE...non-scsi hard drive I/O protocol
<kristian-aalborg> IDE channel 0 master: cdrom
<kristian-aalborg> IDE channel 0 slave: none
<kristian-aalborg> IDE channel 1 master : hd1
<kristian-aalborg> IDE channel 1 slave: none
<kristian-aalborg> interestingly, my second hdd is not mentioned
<seidos> is it external?
<seidos> well, separate channels...so that isn't it
<seidos> i am thinking live cd really should work
<kristian-aalborg> seidos, no, it is in the pc
<kristian-aalborg> it was giving me some trouble recently, though
<seidos> so, three things i can think of, 1.  can you make a live usb?  2.  can you try a different cd-rom (disk and/or drive) 3.  power supply
<seidos> kristian-aalborg, perhaps a separate ide controller card?
<kristian-aalborg> 1 - can't boot from usb ---- 2 - tried a few different cd's already --- 3 how to do that?
<kristian-aalborg> also no clue how to change ide controller card (?)
<seidos> kristian-aalborg, okay.  1.  what about trying the cd's in a different computer?  2.  you would need to acquire a power supply "spare part"
<kristian-aalborg> 1 -  the cd's worked a few days ago
<seidos> ah, so why don't they anymore?
<kristian-aalborg> 2 - I'll have to think if I know someone who could help with that
<kristian-aalborg> seidos, because the computer is kaput ;)
<seidos> are you in the los angeles area?  i don't have any spare parts though.  well, i do have a power supply, i think it's a 230W
<seidos> but it's in a working system
<kristian-aalborg> seidos, I am in Denmark but thanks for the thought
<kristian-aalborg> trying to boot it, might lose connection
<kristian-aalborg> I disabled the hdd in bios, let's see what happens
<kristian-aalborg> crazy stuff... I'm on the livecd now
<seidos> disabling hard drive did something?
<seidos> oooooooo aaaahhhh
 * seidos is amazed by technological magic
<kristian-aalborg> either that or it's random when it works
<seidos> hmmm, perhaps quantum fluctuations in the matrix -_-
<kristian-aalborg> seidos, it is kind of mysterious as the boot should look for cd's first
<seidos> between socrates, joan of arc, beethoven, ghengis khan, and billy the kid, who would be the best at computers?
<kristian-aalborg> socrates
<seidos> yeah, that was my thought as well
<kristian-aalborg> only billy the kid and beethoven would run linux, though
<seidos> you don't think joan of arc was a FOSS type of girl?
<kristian-aalborg> probably OpenBSD
<seidos> actually, i don't think any of them would "run" linux.  they would use the easiest tool for their job.
<seidos> joan of arc didn't need computers, she had God for her strategic guidance
<kristian-aalborg> however, what does this say about my desktop?
<seidos> oh, sorry, it was the randomness
<kristian-aalborg> I'm trying enabling the hdd again
<kristian-aalborg> hmm, I can't do that it seems
<seidos> you can't reenable the hdd?
<seidos> sounds like the hd problem i had
<seidos> but i dropped the hd
<kristian-aalborg> I much prefer a borked hdd to a borked computer, obviously
<seidos> yeah, an entirely borked computer is bad and not-good (!good)
<kristian-aalborg> I'll unplug the entire thing and examine the wires - they were the last thing to cause problems
<kristian-aalborg> this means I'll probably get disconnected - thanks a bunch and see ya later
<seidos> good luck kristian-aalborg
<seidos> hope to see you soon ^_^
<yax51> ok, so I am trying to install perl, but when I run the install it just quits, I don't know if I'm doing something wrong or not....
<yax51> is there something else I can do?
<seidos> hey yax51 i dunno.  i just reinstalled, let me try out my perl install
<yax51> did you run it from synaptic?
<seidos> yax51, i didn't even have to install it, worked after an install of karmic.  what are you running?  maverick?  lucid?
<yax51> maverick
<seidos> yax51, how are you testing it?
<seidos> do you have the /usr/bin/perl binary yax51 ?
<yax51> seidos: I don't think so...I downloaded it from the perl.org website and when I ran the install.sh it goes through asks me some questions, the says "installing" then quits
<kristian-aalborg> seidos: this is weird... I pressed all the cables and the box started fine
<seidos> yax51, and you tried from synaptic?  sudo apt-get install perl?
<seidos> kristian-aalborg, that is weird...what cables did you press?  the ide cables?
<yax51> seidos, reinstalling from synaptic, and if that doesn't work I'll try the latter
<seidos> yax51, good luck
<kristian-aalborg> seidos: whatever I could find
<yax51> seidos: thanks! I'll let you know
<seidos> kristian-aalborg, :o  i was hoping to peel back the mystery a bit
<kristian-aalborg> I noticed the fan for the power supply is rather dirty - computer has been open for a few weeks
<kristian-aalborg> wil wacuum tomorrow
<geirha> Yeah, could be processor overheating
<seidos> i know of someone that has a server in their garage, it is just a motherboard, ps, etc. mounted onto a piece of plywood.  no cover.
<kristian-aalborg> cpu is 40C now, is that much?
<seidos> i don't believe it is
<geirha> The limit is probably around 70C
<seidos> here's a table i found:  http://www.pantherproducts.co.uk/Articles/CPU/CPU%20Temperatures.shtml
<seidos> lists various cpus and their max temps.  but yeah, 70C appears to be a good rule of thumb
<geirha> The BIOS will typically have a setting for that
<kristian-aalborg> I think it may have reached the limit, then powered off
<kristian-aalborg> weird that the problem persisted, though...
<kristian-aalborg> like I said, will vacuum tomorrow, then keep an eye on it
<yax51> ok, so its saying that perl is installed and the latest version, however I can't seem to run it
<seidos> yax51, well, do you have a perl script to run?
<seidos> yax51, you can just type "perl" at the command line...but without a script it will just kind of sit there
<yax51> seidos: aaah that makes sense...
<seidos> yax51, i have several basic scripts if you want to try one
<palhmbs> I have a error in my bash profile that gives the error message: bash: warning: here-document at line 40 delimited by end-of-file (wanted `EOF')  -  bash: /etc/bash.bashrc: line 64: syntax error: unexpected end of file
<paultag> palhmbs: did you delete teh EOF on line 44 ?
<paultag> palhmbs: regardless make it look like:
<paultag>         cat <<-EOF
<paultag>         EOF
<paultag> if you are trying to get rid of that crap
<palhmbs> thanks - will try
<paultag> cheers
<seidos> hey, two pauls
 * seidos bows
<palhmbs> seidos, why thank you --- btw paultag- that Ctrl - R tip was awesome -
<seidos> palhmbs, what does your nickname mean?
<palhmbs> paul home business
<palhmbs> and I'm not making much money at the moment
<palhmbs> to much learning to do
<seidos> i am making zero $
<palhmbs> seidos, and yes, I now realise what is could be construed as...
<seidos> oh wait, my mom gave me $30 yesterday ^_^
<palhmbs> seidos, how old are u? - I'm 32
<seidos> palhmbs, i can't...i thought it was like "pal" or friend, and hmbs i had no idea
<seidos> palhmbs, same here, 32
<seidos> !ot | seidos
<palhmbs> pal is my initials for my first 3 names - my dad rigged it that way - Paul - Anton (Dads Father) Lesley (Mothers Father)
<ubot2> seidos, please see my private message
<palhmbs> paultag, I'm not sure, didn't seem to work -- put EOF at the end of .bashrc
<palhmbs> still does the same thing
<palhmbs> would messing with .profile stuff it up to?
<paultag> hey seidos
<paultag> palhmbs: yeah that ctrl + r rocks
<paultag> palhmbs: check ~/.bashrc
<paultag> palhmbs: but it should be line 40 of that file
<paultag> palhmbs: P.S. you should not mess with global files like that
<palhmbs> messing with global files is how I learn things
<palhmbs> he he he
<paultag> haha
<gunndawg> Hey is there any way to change the color of text boxes on webpages? I downloaded a theme that I LOVE but it changed the color of text boxes on websites and that kinda takes away/ruins the site
<egossett> how do i put my irc nickname on launchpad
<kristian-aalborg> seidos: cat /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THRM/temperature - this is the command I use - it keeps giving the temp as exactly 40C - is it working, do you think?
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-01-30
<NewLad> hello
<NewLad> anybody here ;)
<seidos> kristian-aalborg, i'm not sure, i don't really know how it "works", but i get 60C when i run the command
<egossett> hi NewLad and cprofitt
<yax51> hi!!
<NewLad> could someone please help me
<palhmbs> gunndawg, i think you would have to try asking on a different channel for that specific browser
<NewLad> should be a basic problem but im new to ubuntu
<holstein> NewLad: gedit is a basic program
<holstein> NewLad: is that all you're looking for?
<NewLad> i just downloaded lucid lynx and installed it on my netbook...when i tried it from the USB the wireless network worked...after i installed it it told me it couldnt find the dricer
<palhmbs> NewLad, go ahead - any and all here will try their best to help you
<NewLad> i tried to activate it but got an erroramssage
<holstein> NewLad: what error message
<holstein> no network?
<holstein> NewLad: the easiest way to do it is to wire the machine up
<holstein> to wired internet
<NewLad> it didn even start the download
<holstein> to download the proprietary bit
<NewLad> that should fix the pproblem do you think?
<holstein> NewLad: not sure
<holstein> i would expect the live disc to behave similarly to the install
<NewLad> thats what i thought
<NewLad> strange eh?
<NewLad> anyhow, i give it a shot
<NewLad> cheers
<holstein> NewLad: good luck
<seidos> hey paultag
<seidos> delayed reaction
<NewLad> hi there
<NewLad> sorry me again
<NewLad> that wiring it up didnt work but i got the errormassage her
<seidos> *errormessage
<holstein> NewLad: shoot
<holstein> you can use pastebin if its big
<holstein> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<NewLad> failes to fetch http:br.archrive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/poolmain/m/manpages/manpages-dev_3.24-1ubuntu1_all.de could not resolve br.archrive.ubuntu.com
<holstein> NewLad: are you online?
<NewLad> yes under windows
<holstein> on the machine in question
<NewLad> its the same one
<NewLad> but no
<holstein> when you are booted up into buntu
<holstein> are you online?
<NewLad> not under the installed version, the usb one works
<holstein> NewLad: what wireless card?
<holstein> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ the output of lspci
<holstein> well, actually
<holstein> that will be difficult without internet
<holstein> just run lspci
<holstein> and tell me what the network controller is
<NewLad> im here under windows right now
<holstein> right on
<NewLad> not sure where to rund lspci
<holstein> i suppose you can google the model
<holstein> and find it that way
<holstein> or look in the device manger or whatever
<holstein> in windows
<NewLad> well the card is broadcom 802.11n network adapter
<holstein> so, you probably need a proprietary driver
<NewLad> ok
<holstein> the easy way is to wire up the network
<NewLad> i suppose i cant donwload it under windows and use it under linux, can i?
<holstein> NewLad: sure
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<techmik67> anyone into cm7 building and installing?
<NewLad> back again...still windows thoug im afrad
<NewLad> http://www.broadcom.com/support/802.11/linux_sta.php
<NewLad> i downloaded the first one
<NewLad> is that correct?
<holstein> NewLad: depends on your device
<NewLad> what would you need to know to determin that
<holstein> i usually run lspci
<NewLad> sorry now, this is all new to me
<holstein> NewLad: no worries
<holstein> its just challenging since you're not in buntu now
<holstein> takes longer :/
<holstein> for you
<NewLad> thanks for you help i appreciate this
<holstein> NewLad: if i were you
<holstein> i would just DL a bunch of them
<NewLad> im listening
<NewLad> ah ok
<NewLad> makes sense all right
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<holstein> whatever it says there
<holstein> under 'no internet access'
<holstein> the buntu packages might be easier to use
<holstein> still, i would just get as many as possible
<holstein> NewLad: its interesting that it works with the USB stick
<holstein> and not now
<holstein> NewLad: i would also
<holstein> before doing anything else
<holstein> fully shutdown the machine
<holstein> maybe even take the battery out
<holstein> and boot back up
<NewLad> ok ill try that as well
<holstein> NewLad: just gotta try some things
<holstein> totally do-able
<holstein> NewLad: what computer?
<gunndawg> Could someone tell me how to change the color of text boxes that appear on webpages ?
<holstein> sometimes you can find helpful info in wikis or forums by googleing ubuntu and the exact model
<gunndawg> my current theme makes them black
<holstein> gunndawg: html
<holstein> ?
<holstein> you'd have to code the page
<gunndawg> holstein, no I mean default, becaue every page has black text boxes based on my theme
<gunndawg> so its not the sites html
<holstein> OIC
<holstein> gunndawg: that should be in the theme setting
<gunndawg> I use both an emerald and a GTK theme
<gunndawg> so which settings ?
<holstein> system - preferences - appearances
<holstein> customize
<holstein> colors tab?
<gunndawg> oh I see, for Input Boxes
<holstein> i would assume input boxes
<holstein> *not positive
<gunndawg> hmm so no way to keep it default for webpages but keep them black for my GUI
<gunndawg> dang
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> im sure theres some way
<gunndawg> I am hoping so
<holstein> chromium can ignore the theme
<holstein> system theme
<gunndawg> oh it can ?
<holstein> AFAIK
<gunndawg> I use firefox, but should probably use chrome
<holstein> nah
<holstein> theres probably a plugin for FF too
<holstein> its just never come up for me
<NewLad> so i donwloaded a few of them drivers...when im under linux how do i actually install them/
<holstein> maybe http://askubuntu.com/questions/8336/how-can-one-make-firefox-ignore-my-gtk-theme-entirely
<gunndawg> holstein, care to help me find one ? ;)
<gunndawg> I am reading a possible solution holstein
<holstein> NewLad: depends
<holstein> the .deb packages are click and run
<holstein> kinds like a .exe would be
<NewLad> thers never just a straight forward answer, is there =D
<holstein> other that that
<holstein> other than that*
<holstein> it depends on the package
<holstein> there is usually documentation though
<NewLad> mhm mhm i just plau around a bit and hope for the best ;)
<holstein> about what you need, and how to install
<NewLad> thanks so far holstein
<holstein> NewLad: the .deb's are easy :)
<holstein> and preferred
<holstein> the .debs from the repos
<NewLad> i shall try it so
<gunndawg> holstein I think it might just be a matter of using a diff theme in firefox via tools > addons >themes, gonna test now
<holstein> yeah
<holstein> that looks easy
<holstein> i was just getting around to checking that link
<holstein> more thoroughly
<gunndawg> holstein, yep, firefox even has a ubuntu theme ;) fixed my text box problem :)
<holstein> :)
<gunndawg> the tabs still use my GTK theme though, meh
<gunndawg> oh well
<gunndawg> holstein, nevermind it didnt fix my text box problem
<holstein> :/
<gunndawg> googles next box is normal, but then I go to youtube and its still black
<holstein> env GTK2_RC_FILES=/usr/share/themes/Simple/gtk-2.0/gtkrc firefox
<holstein> what does that do?
<gunndawg> was just about to try that
<gunndawg> but I dont want it to kill my GTK theme
<gunndawg> i'll give it a go
<holstein> i just ran it
<gunndawg> it indeed works
<holstein> cool
<holstein> so you got a couple options then
<gunndawg> wonder what other themes I can use with that method
<gunndawg> this one is very very plain, lol
<holstein> i guess you can look in /usr/share/themes
<gunndawg> yeah, I'll also need to make a shell script
<gunndawg> to launch a browser
<holstein> maybe Dust
<holstein> or one of the not-so-dark ones
<gunndawg> holstein, I use a matrix green/black theme, so dark wouldnt be so bad ;)
<midhuno> hi all
<gunndawg> holstein, you there ?
<holstein> sure
<holstein> whaddup
<gunndawg> seems like no matter what theme I plug in there, it doesnt change
<gunndawg> its always "simple"
<gunndawg> tried redmond, dust, etc
<holstein> make sure you got the jargon right
<holstein>  /use/share/themes/Dust
<holstein> not dust or whatever
<holstein> other than that, im nor sure
<holstein> not*
<gunndawg> #!/bin/bash
<gunndawg> env GTK2_RC_FILES=/usr/share/themes/Dust/gtk-2.0/gtkrc firefox
<gunndawg> thats the shell script I have been running
<holstein> gunndawg: hmmm
<holstein> its working for me
<gunndawg> hm yeah it might have changed, but still black text boxes
<holstein> i tried Simple, Dust and Redmond
<gunndawg> let me try another one
<gunndawg> alright Redmond works
<gunndawg> its a pretty basic theme
<holstein> you can probably find one that will hit some happy middle ground
<gunndawg> hoping so, not all of them work with this method however
<gunndawg> I am trying them out
<holstein> modern, darkish, without black boxes
<gunndawg> most of these do not work
<gunndawg> only found 2 or 3 that do
<holstein> interesting
<gunndawg> grrr :(
<holstein> seems like whichever i try works
<gunndawg> really :?
<holstein> must have something to do with the theme you're running
<holstein> Zenyellow didnt seem to work
<gunndawg> yeah dang, wonder if chrome is a better choice
<gunndawg> I dont even have Zenyellow in my themes
<holstein> maybe just tweaking your theme a bit
<holstein> i used to try the dark themes
<gunndawg> well it seems if I tweak the "input box" color it really screwes up my theme
<holstein> and gave up on them
<gunndawg> though it fixes the black box problem in firefox, it really screws my theme
<holstein> looks slick
<holstein> as long as you dont need to read anything ;)
<gunndawg> lol
<gunndawg> its pretty easy on the eyes for me
<gunndawg> I quite like it
<gunndawg> wanna see a screenshot ?
<holstein> sure
<gunndawg> ok hang on
<gunndawg> http://tinypic.com/r/2vtwdbr/7
<gunndawg> yeah the background/wallpaper might be a bit intrusive on the eyes, might change that
<holstein> hehe
<holstein> yeah, a bit too much contrast for me
<holstein> slick :)
<gunndawg> heh
<gunndawg> just need to fix the browser, wonder if chrome would be a fix
<holstein> it'll give you something else to tweak about for a few days ;)
<gunndawg> yeah, i guess
<gunndawg> http://tinypic.com/r/xc3gcy/7
<gunndawg> that pic shows my dilema
<gunndawg> you can see how it would be annoying
<holstein> eh
<holstein> when i was doing it
<holstein> i just went with it
<holstein> i thought it was kinda cool
<gunndawg> when you were doing what? lol
<holstein> a black theme like that
<gunndawg> oh ok
<gunndawg> yeah it would be ok if every webpage on the net was a black/green theme ;)
<holstein> i think it was black a green too
<gunndawg> but as a web developer my self, I am very OCD when it comes to styles
<gunndawg> seeing those black text boxes and green text makes me wanna vomit, I am very picky as a developer
<gunndawg> It looks great as my GUI, but when it carries over to the browser then its not so pretty
<holstein> i theme the terminal like that still
<gunndawg> yeah
<holstein> green/black
<gunndawg> dang, now "Simple" doesnt even work right when it launches
<gunndawg> it used to
<gunndawg> ok how do I get chrome on here? lol
<holstein> i like env GTK2_RC_FILES=/usr/share/themes/Weightless-industry/gtk-2.0/gtkrc firefox
<holstein> gunndawg: sudo apt-get install chromium
<holstein> gunndawg: sudo apt-get install chromium-browser
<holstein> ^^
<gunndawg> k downloading it
<gunndawg> this damn thing is gonna force me to write my own browser if it doesnt fix it, lol
<gunndawg> I've done it before on windows
<gunndawg> holy crap chrome is awesome, problem solved
<gunndawg> it even utilizes my GTK theme as black/green for the chrome GUI but doesnt mess with the webpages
<gunndawg> so now chrome actually looks like it belongs on my system, without messing up the pages
<gunndawg> holstein, chrome even has a option for "Use GTK Theme"
<holstein> gunndawg: no mp3 support out of the box
<holstein> with chromium
<holstein> but you can copy the plug in over from chrome
<ddecator> firefox 4.0 works better on my system than chromium. just sayin', haha
<holstein> ddecator: its fast again right?
<gunndawg> ddecator, but firefox has complications with my GTK theme
<ddecator> holstein: yup, much faster than 3.6, seems to load as fast as chromium for me
<gunndawg> gives me black text boxes, etc
<holstein> ff4 is not quite as peppy as chromium
<holstein> on my system
<ddecator> gunndawg: such as? the metacity theme should work fine, and you can use a persona to make it blend in better
<holstein> BUT very close
<gunndawg> ddecator if you wanna show me how then great, I can show you a screenshot of what its doing if you want
<ddecator> yah, cold startup is a little slower, but not bad
<ddecator> gunndawg: i can try to help, sure
<gunndawg> http://tinypic.com/r/xc3gcy/7
<gunndawg> thats what it does with firefox
<gunndawg> very very ugly for displaying webpages, I use a matrix green/black GTK theme and it looks great as a GUI, but shouldnt carry over to my browser
<ddecator> hm, well you can try using a persona, but i'm not sure if that would change the text color at all
<gunndawg> ddecator, im open to giving it a try, not familiar with personas however
<ddecator> gunndawg: http://www.getpersonas.com/en-US/
<ddecator> you can hover the cursor over them to preview them
<ddecator> should work with 3.6+
<gunndawg> let me try
<ddecator> plus using small icons would save you screen real-estate
<gunndawg> they even have an animated matrix one which would be great for my GTK theme
<gunndawg> however no, personas do not fix the problem
<gunndawg> still ugly black text boxes, lol
<ddecator> hm, yah, i'm not sure that can be helped without changing the theme
<ddecator> i'm guessing it'd still happen with 4.0
<gunndawg> chromium seems to have gotten it right by allowing you to actually use ur GTK theme as a theme
<gunndawg> and even without using ur GTK theme in chromium, just using the default setup/theme doesnt show black text boxes
<kendrickLeiter> Hey, I need some input. I installed a DLink WDA2320 on a desktop; Ubuntu 9.04 won't recognize the hardware? Thoughts?
<ddecator> yes and no. chromium just allows you to use the theme to change the colors of the window decoration, but that doesn't integrate the entire theme as much as firefox. depending on the theme, one or the other may look better
<gunndawg> ddecator, I guess the bottom line is, chromium displays webpages as they were inteded to be, without carrying my GTK theme settings over to the text boxes, buttons, etc
<ddecator> gunndawg: and i'm just saying that that's true, but some people like their webbrowser to use their theme so it integrates with the system better :)
<gunndawg> ddecator, but I cant use my theme in firefox without it ruining the look, and flow the the website, black text boxes on white bakgrounds just kills it
<gunndawg> and looks terrible
<gunndawg> so there has to be some sort of happy medium
<holstein> kendrickLeiter: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=387832
<holstein> might need backports?
<holstein> i would check lspci
<holstein> then just google around i suppose
<holstein> maybe try some other live CD's
<holstein> see if anything auto-magical happens
<kendrickLeiter> Thanks. Had found that thread already off Google, but will try the live CD and see if it helps
<holstein> does it show up in lspci?
<kendrickLeiter> I'm very new...what is lspci?
<holstein> kendrickLeiter: open up a terminal
<holstein> and run
<holstein> lspci
<holstein> you should see the device listed there
<kendrickLeiter> Ahhh. Thank you. Will check and see right now
<holstein> doesnt mean that its going to work
<holstein> but its a good first step
<holstein> gotta run...
<kendrickLeiter> thanks for your help
<kendrickLeiter> Hey, I need some input. I installed a DLink WDA-2320 on a desktop; Ubuntu 9.04 won't recognize the hardware? Thoughts?
<MrChrisDruif> kendrickLeiter: You could check google and see what is says....or try ubuntu 10.10 (9.04 isn't LTS)
<kendrickLeiter> I don't have a means of backing up; and I'm worried about losing data. Going to 10.10 from a live CD, is there a cause for concern?
<gunndawg> sweet, I just transformed my laptop into a desktop station. took the desktop monitor off the desk, plopped down the laptop and plugged in an extra mouse and keyboard
<gunndawg> so much easier
<MrChrisDruif> kendrickLeiter: Well...."install" from a liveCD (without a separate /home partition) means that everything is wipe
<MrChrisDruif> Upgrade from current installation isn't ideal, I've had issues in the past after a version update
<MrChrisDruif> version=release
<gunndawg> Is Pidgin still the best alternative for using AIM, and MSN messengers on ubuntu ?
<kendrickLeiter> Thanks; I almost lost my data.
<JackyAlcine> gunndawg: It's your best bet.
<JackyAlcine> gunndawg: I even use it for iRC.
<MrChrisDruif> gunndawg: In my eyes; yes
<gunndawg> JackyAlcine, I prefer Weechat-curses for my IRC, its more of a terminal based/style client
<MrChrisDruif> But Empathy is also multi-protocol...but I've had a bug with it...
<gunndawg> JackyAlcine,MrChrisDruif, I'll give Pidgin a shot, thx
<JackyAlcine> gunndawg: I chose Pidgin primarily because of its extensibility. I personally love software you can "plug on" to.
<MrChrisDruif> kendrickLeiter: But try to find a way of backing up your data, even upgrading can (in extremely rare cases) remove user data
<gunndawg> JackyAlcine, what do you mean by that? (curious)
<JackyAlcine> gunndawg: Well, I left Empathy because of its lack of a plugin structure, and Pidgin allows any to just create and install a plugin. Personally, I like adding little features to programs that ease my use. Like in Chrome, or in LibreOffice, or even in IDEs such as NetBeans or Geany.
<MrChrisDruif> gunndawg: There are lots and lots of plug-ins available for Pidgin
<gunndawg> JackyAlcine, MrchristDruif, sounds excellent. I am a bit of a manipulator my self, sounds great
<gunndawg> JackyAlcine, MrChrisDruif, I have got my entire GUI set up with a GTK and emerald theme to mimick the matrix ;)
<JackyAlcine> I have a plugin for Pidgin that allows you to watch YouTube videos in the window, or share a screenshot.
<JackyAlcine> :D lol
<gunndawg> I just need to find a dock that has a matrix style green/black theme and it'll be complete
<MrChrisDruif> gunndawg: I saw something like that pass this day...
<gunndawg> MrChrisDruif saw a matrix styled dock ?
<MrChrisDruif> JackyAlcine: which plug-in is that? :-/
<MrChrisDruif> And no, but someone was asking questions about installing some matrix theme...
<MrChrisDruif> I could try to read back, but it was probably you :)
<gunndawg> MrChrisDruif, oh ok, its a great theme, loving it, bit tricky to set up however
<JackyAlcine> MrChrisDruif: http://code.google.com/p/pidgin-embeddedvideo/ for video
<JackyAlcine> And for screenshos: http://code.google.com/p/pidgin-sendscreenshot/
<MrChrisDruif> Great, thanks JackyAlcine :)
<MrChrisDruif> I'll have a look tomorrow
<JackyAlcine> No problem.
<gunndawg> I am also using a terminal screenlet which embeds a terminal window of my sizing to the desktop, pretty neat
<gunndawg> got quiet in here
<JackyAlcine> gunndawg: Sorry, I'm a developer and I'm under the heat of pushing out to deadlines. =x
<JackyAlcine> gunndawg: If you're not looking for help though, head to #ubuntu-beginners-offtopic
<gunndawg> JackyAlcine, no help needed at the moment, I am a developer as well, thats why I ventured to linux to see what I can do here
<JackyAlcine> gunndawg: Are you interested in helping with Unity? There's currently a class session in #ubuntu-classroom about it.
<yax51> ok so the resolution on my screen got changed and now I can't access the menus to change it back, is there a shortcut key to use?
<gunndawg> JackyAlcine, will give it a look! thx
<JackyAlcine> gunndawg: You won''t be able to talk though, go to #ubuntu-classroom-chat to ask questions and talk with peers.
<JackyAlcine> It'll be redirected to #ubuntu-classroom by the instructors.
<gunndawg> What is the unity project ?
<MrChrisDruif> yax51: Alt+F2 > Monitors ?
<JackyAlcine> gunndawg: It's a new desktop interface for Ubuntu. If you're curious about it, you should test-run Natty Narwhal Alpha 1 and see for yourself.
<seidos> !unity
<ubot2> Unity is a shell for GNOME, but it is not GNOME-shell. See http://unity.ubuntu.com and http://www.jonobacon.org/2010/10/31/unity-some-further-clarification-points/ for more information. Have a question, check http://askubuntu.com/questions/tagged/unity
<MrChrisDruif> And the desktop doesn't move with the mouse?
<gunndawg> oh I've seen Natty before
<JackyAlcine> I think the Ubuntu One setup is fantastic now, it looks too cool to me.
<MrChrisDruif> gunndawg: Or run the netbook remix, it also go Unity, but not in the way like natty is going to get
<holstein> how about alt-F2 gnome-display-properties
<holstein> yax51:
<gunndawg> MrChrisDruif I'd like to mess with Natty a bit more, but think I'll wait until it progresses in terms of development
<MrChrisDruif> gunndawg: Hence I suggested netbook remix...it's available for 10.10 and 10.04 if I'm not mistaken :)
<JackyAlcine> gunndawg: I love playing with dangerous code that's not perfected ;)
<gunndawg> I am also quite new to Ubuntu, as you can tell by now I am sure, Not sure I'd be of much use poking around unpolished code ;) could fry my own hardware
<yax51> holstein: thanks that worked
<holstein> :)
<gunndawg> I have spent the last 2 days just personalizing, and customizing the look and feel. Havent even gotten into the nitty gritty of what this system can do, heh
<MrChrisDruif> gunndawg: I'm "customizing" every day :)
<MrChrisDruif> I'm gonna make a deviation of the Elementary Icon set...
<gunndawg> MrChrisDruif, I do not doubt it, its been quite an addicting adventure so far, I find my self tweaking settings into the early AM hours
<MrChrisDruif> I think they've got too much of the same color....gonna change the folders with the orange ones from Ubuntu :P
<gunndawg> just now put a translucent terminal window on the desktop
<MrChrisDruif> But I'll be off.....twenty to five AM here :P
<gunndawg> okie dokie
<MrChrisDruif> (Holland, probably your next question ;))
<gunndawg> see ya about
<seidos> paultag, ah, i don't think i can download the source from apt-get, i get an error message.  could the fact that i am using karmic now have something to do with that?
<paultag> seidos: yeah, could be. git clone git://git.fluxbox.org/fluxbox.git
<yax51_> does anyone know anything about virtualbox? I can't seem to release the mouse...
<AbhiJit> yax51_, right control button
<yax51_> AbhiJit: yeah, that doesn't work...
<AbhiJit> yax51_, #vbox
<yax51_> AbhiJit: thanks
<seidos> how do i download source from git://git.fluxbox.org/fluxbox.git ?
<seidos> i tried git git://git.fluxbox.org/fluxbox.git and wget git://git.fluxbox.org/fluxbox.git
<seidos> but that didn't work
<seidos> git clone?
<seidos> hmmm, looks like it
<eyebyte> hello all
<eyebyte> anyone up?
<gunndawg> Hey, anyone know why when I try to launch TF2 in steam, it gets to the part where it says "Preparing to Launch Team Foretress 2" but the game never launches
<gunndawg> hey Gnea
<gunndawg> I got a brain scratcher for ya
<yax51> does anyone know a chat client, other then skype that allows video?
<yax51> that works on maverick?
<gunndawg> Gnea..
<JackyAlcine> Hey, gunndawg, you're still around. lol.
<JackyAlcine> gunndawg: And Pidgin supports video chat.
<Guest46477> hi guys, I'm having some problems compiling software from source code. can anybody help me :)
<gunndawg> JackyAlcine
<gunndawg> how do I get to task manager
<gunndawg> I need to close some processes
<Guest46477> I have managed to download and extract the contents of the .tar file but beyond that I get stuck.
<JackyAlcine> gunndawg: You're a Windows user. :D Open System Monitor if you can, open a terminal and type in gnome-system-monitor. IF you can't do neither of that, switch to a TTY and run top, and when you find the process name, run killall <processname>
<JackyAlcine> Guest46477: Usually source distros incorporate a configure/auto.conf file. Do you see that?
<Guest46477> JackyAlcine: sorry is that directed at me?
<gunndawg> got it Dackyalcine, now why did you want me to install video chat plug-in?
<JackyAlcine> gunndawg: You asked what supported video chat  in Ubuntu ;)
<JackyAlcine> and Guest46477: yeah, the one with your name, I'm helping you out.
<Guest46477> JackyAlcine: Let me check the directory - one moment
<Guest46477> JackyAlcine: yes there is a file by the name of configure
<JackyAlcine> Guest46477: Alright, now navigate to that directory in a terminal window (cd <directory>).
<Guest46477> JackyAlcine: done
<JackyAlcine> run ./configure
<Guest46477> JackyAlcine: I ran it and got the following error message: configure: error: in `/home/alvin/Downloads/alienarena-7.50':
<Guest46477> configure: error: C++ compiler cannot create executables
<Guest46477> JackyAlcine: It's a game
<JackyAlcine> There isn't a autoconf file?
<Guest46477> JackyAlcine:let me double check
<Guest46477> JackyAlcine: not that I can see
<JackyAlcine> Guest46477: alright run 'make' in that folder.
<gunndawg> JackyAlcine, I never asked what supported video chat, lol
<Guest46477> JackyAlcine: ok
<JackyAlcine> Guest46477: Just for reference, there should be a README and INSTALL file in that directory explaining the proper rules for compiling.
<Guest46477> JackyAlcine: make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<Guest46477> JackyAlcine: the readme file specifies the same thing   $ ./configure
<Guest46477>   $ make
<Guest46477>   $ sudo make install
<JackyAlcine> Hmm.. Can you link me to a download of this code?
<Guest46477> JackyAlcine: sure thing: http://red.planetarena.org/aquire.html
<Guest46477> you can use anyone of the download links
<gunndawg> alright im back
<Guest81145> sorry my connection dropped out
<JackyAlcine> Guest81145: you should associate a nickname (/nick <nickname>) so I could identify you easier, but I'm downloading the SVN repo right now.
<gunndawg> Tryin to figure out what else I wanna do with my setup
<gunndawg> I would use a dock but cant find one that uses a matrix theme to match the rest of my GUI
<JackyAlcine> gunndawg: You looked at CarioDock?
<Guest81145> I would recommend AWN
<Guest81145> It's stable fast and unobtrusive
<gunndawg> JackyAlcine, no, is it good ?
<JackyAlcine> gunndawg: It's pretty flexible, can support OpenGL, and has a bunch of themes, I'd believe that there's one for you.
<gunndawg> JackyAlcine, will give it a look!
<Jimbo> Hi I am trying to install a lightweight version of ubuntu on an old Toshiba 1800 Has a trident video card any clues as to which (old) version may install easily ??
<gunndawg> installing it now JackyAlcine
<gunndawg> Jimbo there is lbuntu
<gunndawg> which is a light version of Ubuntu
<Jimbo> Hi tried that would not even start to install Suspect hot hardware it is 40 deg C here today
<JackyAlcine> !lubuntu | Jimbo
<ubot2> Jimbo: lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu . /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<Jimbo> Will try to start Lbuntu install again
<gunndawg> JackyAlcine, alright I got that dock installed, quite nice
<gunndawg> JackyAlcine, would gnome-look.org carry themes for it ?
<gunndawg> welcome back JackyAlcine
<JackyAlcine> gunndawg: Thanks, and yes, gnome-look.org has.
<gunndawg> JackyAlcine, not sure they have a matrix theme however :(
<gunndawg> welcome back again, having connection issues ?
<JackyAlcine> gunndawg: Yeah, but I think I fixed it.
<gunndawg> oh ok
<JackyAlcine> gunndawg: They might have something similar to it, there's a good chance of it.
<gunndawg> They do not have a seperate section for cairo dock themes so its kinda hard to sort thru all their stuff
<gunndawg> if I could get a lime green sorta theme, that'd be sufficient
<JackyAlcine> gunndawg: Right click the dock and go to the settings, there's a list of themes in there.
<gunndawg> JackyAlcine, aye, not very sutiable ones ;)
<JackyAlcine> hm..
<gunndawg> between GTK, Emerald, and Cairo Dock I will one day have a finished matrix setup
<gunndawg> Emerald, and GTK have been nice so far
<andrew_46> gunndawg: You are outfitting your desktop with Matrix themes?
<gunndawg> andrew_46, yes, and so far its pretty cool lookin
<gunndawg> just need to get a theme for Cairo Dock
<gunndawg> with all the effects, colors, emerald themes, GTK, etc... opening a simple terminal box looks like im ready to jack into the matrix, lol
<andrew_46> gunndawg: Not many people know that a recent version of MPlayer will allow you to play movies back with a Matrix video out setting
<gunndawg> andrew_46, what do you mean?
<andrew_46> gunndawg: Just a sec and I will rustle up a screenshot
<gunndawg> im still trying to figure out how to organize these icons on the dock
<gunndawg> and what those little spacers are for because so far I have 2 icons for irc chat window, only need the 1, not sure why its showing 2
<andrew_46> gunndawg: The Owls of Ga'Hoole played with MPlayer and matrixview: http://www.andrews-corner.org/tmp/matrixview.png
 * andrew_46 thinks perhaps this is one for huuuge Matrix fans only....
<gunndawg> andrew_46 yeah just a theme and desktop is good enough for me :)
<gunndawg> this cairo dock is kind of annoying me considering its not set up right
<andrew_46> gunndawg: Just looking at some screenshots of cairo dock, looks very much like the Apple dock?
<gunndawg> andrew_46, yeah but dont all docks look like apple docks? lol
<andrew_46> Looks like it I guess :). I have never really dabbled in this area
<gunndawg> ah never used a dock?
<gunndawg> they can be cool, but also annoying
<gunndawg> the effects and the fact that this utilizes OpenGL is kinda cool
<gunndawg> but I dunno
<andrew_46> I use a pretty vanilla installation of xfce, not much in the way of extras
<gunndawg> i'll show you a screenshot of my setup if you want
<andrew_46> Sounds good
<gunndawg> http://tinypic.com/r/1zvx5qh/7
<andrew_46> Very nice, just needs a movie playing with -vo matrixview :)
<gunndawg> meh, that might be to much
<gunndawg> I really like the green/black theme though, and the green glow around windows
<andrew_46> But where is the dock?
<gunndawg> and the Chromimum browser uses your theme for its browser
<gunndawg> so its all set up for my browser also
<gunndawg> andrew_46 I turned the dock off because I couldnt get it to function how I wanted
<andrew_46> gunndawg: More work ahead :)
<gunndawg> andrew_46 yeah, if I could a green/black theme for the dock to match and fit my current theme then I'd be more motivated to figure it out, heh
<andrew_46> hobgoblin: hi :)
<hobgoblin> hi
<gunndawg> hey hey
<andrew_46> gunndawg: I will no post a screenshot of my own desktop as it is more than a little sparse compared to yours :)
<tdn> I have just installed Kubuntu 10.10 on my laptop. For some reason wifi does not wokr. I cannot even see knetworkmanager. This has worked out of the box as long as I can remember, but for some reason does not in 10.10. How to fix this?
<gunndawg> andrew_46, alright
<gunndawg> andrew_46 I need to run to the store, so save it for when I get back ok? like 15mins
<gunndawg> alright im back
<gunndawg> gonna reboot
<JackyAlcine> try asking for in #ubuntu
<gunndawg> JackyAlcine, what are some decent C and C++ compilers for Ubuntu ?
<JackyAlcine> gunndawg: compilers or IDEs?
<gunndawg> I suppose IDE's
<yofel> !ide
<ubot2> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, qtcreator
<JackyAlcine> yofel's the man.
<JackyAlcine> :D
<yofel> hm. codeblocks isn't on the list, but quite good
<gunndawg> lol, I have vim, I use it for shell scripting
<gunndawg> but I dont think it compiles C or C++
<yofel> yay, a fellow vim user :D
<JackyAlcine> I recommend NetBeans over all. Its code completion and refactoring is amazing.
<yofel> no, compiler would be gcc / g++
<JackyAlcine> For C++ at least.
<gunndawg> ah ok, codeblocks works in ubuntu?
<yofel> sure
<gunndawg> I dont know that I wanna deal with the hassle of setting up my own compiler, would rather use an IDE that has one pre-configured
<yofel> !info codeblocks
<yofel> hm, archive lookup disabled I guess..
<gunndawg> I am familiar with codeblocks yofel, used it many a time on winbloz
<gunndawg> winblowz
<yofel> ^^
<gunndawg> I am making the slow transition to linux, I removed it entirely from my laptop and put ubuntu on my laptop (using it now)
<gunndawg> and eventually when I get more and more comfortable with ubuntu, my desktop machine will be getting blessed as well ;)
<gunndawg> blessed and de-cursed
<JackyAlcine> gunndawg: Try Eclipse.
<gunndawg> JackyAcine, in my experience, Eclipse is a java ide/compiler, does it work with other languages ?
<yofel> I think the archive version of eclipse is the java version, for C/++ you'll need the one from the website
<gunndawg> ah ok
<yofel> gunndawg: see http://www.eclipse.org/downloads/
<gunndawg> yofel, which one of these do you suggest I get?
<gunndawg> nvm
<gunndawg> IDE for C/C++ dev
<gunndawg> ;)
 * gunndawg needs to put his beer away
<yofel> I would guess so, I never used eclipse for anything other than java myself
<gunndawg> yofel, I've been a long time C,C++,C# and recently Java dev on windows
<gunndawg> so I am coming to linux to see what I can do here :)
<gunndawg> loving linux so far btw, love the freedom
<head_victim> This might sound stupid but I'm still looking to see if there is a way to "probe" usb devices. I have an internal card reader with multiple card readers hanging off what is essentially a USB device. When I accidentally hit the wrong button and remove it via the gui I cannot use the card reader again until another reboot. I do not have easy access to unplug and replug the device as it's directly connected to the MB on the ins
<head_victim> ide of the case. Suggestions?
<gunndawg> hey yofel any way to get rid of the white line highlighting on eclipse ?
<yofel> no idea, sorry
<gunndawg> lol, I can compile the code but cant run it, says its missing a binary, bah
<ikonia> then it's not compiled
<gunndawg> hi ikonia
<gunndawg> didnt see ya sneak in here ;)
<MrMintanet> Hello.  Is anyone awake?
<Gnea> hello
<gunndawg> I am
<gunndawg> Hi Gnea
<MrMintanet> I am getting an error when I startup Ubuntu.  It says something to the affect of "Serious errors were found on your hard drive" press I to ignore... etc. etc. etc.
<Gnea> sup gunndawg
<MrMintanet> The drive it is identifying passes all SMART tests
<MrMintanet> What could be the problem?
<gunndawg> just settin up a C++ dev enviroment here on ubuntu :)
<Gnea> MrMintanet: does it eventually actually finish booting up?
<MrMintanet> I didn't wait for it
<Gnea> awesome
<MrMintanet> I just hit "I"
<Gnea> oh
<Gnea> you should try it again, but wait for it to do its thing
<Gnea> likely it's fscking the drive
<JackyAlcine> MrMintanet: yes, let fsck do its job.
<JackyAlcine> MrMintanet: you might regret it later.
<MrMintanet> Is there any way to find out what it is doing?
<JackyAlcine> MrMintanet: press ESC, it'll toggle the terminal windwo
<Gnea> er, it's fscking the drive.... sort of like what chkdsk does for FAT32/NTFS
<JackyAlcine> *window
<MrMintanet> But it is a spare drive
<MrMintanet> And I just formatted it
<Gnea> it doesn't matter
<Gnea> if it needs to fsck, it's going to fsck
<MrMintanet> Ok, sorry, but what are you saying I should do?
<Gnea> and interrupting it can cause more problems than solutions
<Gnea> reboot, let it do its thing... go make a pizza or something
<JackyAlcine> Gnea: lol, make a pizza. :D
<MrMintanet> It didn't want to scan.  It asked "Press I to ignore, S to skip, or M to manually repair" or something like that...
<JackyAlcine> MrMintanet: Press F.
<Gnea> JackyAlcine: heh, heard of eggdrop?
<MrMintanet> I will reboot.  Sorry.  I have a new born son and haven't gotten much sleep lately!
<gunndawg> congratz on the new born
<Gnea> MrMintanet: understandable
<gunndawg> :)
<Gnea> yes, congrats :)
<MrMintanet> Trying to setup a kick ass media server for the home using Ubuntu
<gunndawg> MrMintanet, well ubuntu will do it :)
<MrMintanet> I have a GoogleTV from Logitech Revue and I want to get it all fung shwaaaaay for my wife.
<Gnea> MrMintanet: sounds do-able. heh, a good friend of mine who's also an open source geek just had his first son just a couple months ago... everytime I see him, he looks like he's about ready to fall over in his chair lol
<gunndawg> MrMintanet, dont pass off fancy technology in lue for a few nights out with the guys ;)
<MrMintanet> I really think that the Logitech Revue is horrible
<MrMintanet> I am shocked at how pathetic it is at using various codecs
<gunndawg> never used it
<Gnea> don't know much about the lotitech revue
<Gnea> *logitech
<MrMintanet> It's pretty cool... in theory.  lol
<MrMintanet> Ok, rebooting
<MrMintanet> Let's see if I know what I'm doing
<gunndawg> ok
<MrMintanet> THX
<Gnea> oh my
<gunndawg> Gnea, I downloaded the C/C++ IDE of netbeans from their site and it arrives in a shell file, .sh
<gunndawg> but when I open it
<gunndawg> I get an error
<Gnea> gunndawg: how did you try to open it and what's the error?
<gunndawg> gedit has not been able to detect the character encoding.
<Gnea> oh
<Gnea> don't use gedit lol
<Daniel0108> gunndawg, you have to make the shell file executable
<gunndawg> I tried to both double click it, and tried to run it manually via terminal
<Gnea> it's a shell script with a binary attached inside
<gunndawg> so... what do I do?
<gunndawg> lol
<Daniel0108> gunndawg, right click on the shell script, click properties
<Gnea> well, to run it manually, chmod 700 and then run it from the terminal
<Daniel0108> go to the permissions tab, gunndawg
<gunndawg> ok Daniel0108
<Daniel0108> gunndawg, and tick Allow executing file as program
<Daniel0108> then close the properties dialog and open the shell script ;)
<gunndawg> Thank you Daniel
<gunndawg> and Gnea I wasnt ignore your advice, DAniel0108 was just on-to something :)
<Daniel0108> Your welcome, gunndawg ;)
<JackyAlcine> lol, or chmod +x <filename> :D
<gunndawg> JacyAlcine, well, thats just another trick of the trade I need to learn
<Gnea> yeah, that works too
<gunndawg> I am not a know it all anymore :(
<gunndawg> I am out of my realm!
<JackyAlcine> gunndawg: I left Windows around early August last year. And I learned so much about computers ever since.
<JackyAlcine> gunndawg: I can't go back, Windows is SO constricting.
<Gnea> JackyAlcine: you have stepped over from the darkside... ;)
<JackyAlcine> :D and I'm embracing the light!
<gunndawg> JackyAlcine I have used ubuntu for 3 - 4 days now and I have already preached that same thing to a buddy
<gunndawg> i told him "you know, after using linux I feel like windows is so locked down, and primitive, and on top of that, you gotta PAY for litterly everything, even protection"
<gunndawg> heck, they even want you to pay for winzip, just to extract .zip files! (of course I never paid ;)... )
<JackyAlcine> gunndawg: There are some advantages that Windows has, but I think my time in Ubuntu will be the times when such features will be so easy to find.
<JackyAlcine> gunndawg: Neither have I! I used 7zip :D
<gunndawg> JackyAlcine , aside from gaming, what advantage does winblowz have over linux ?
<gunndawg> I used winrar
<JackyAlcine> gunndawg: Word processing (notice the lack of a grammar engine in LibreOffice/OpenOffice, there's one in AbiWord i think) is one.
<gunndawg> JackyAlcine, I used OpenOffice even when I was on winblowz, lol
<kristian-aalborg> hi all
<gunndawg> hello kristian
<Gnea> I tend to play games only in linux these days, there's a good number of them
<gunndawg> Gnea, I was about to get into gaming here and installed wine and steam so I could do it
<gunndawg> but what games do you play that run good on linux ?
<JoeMaverickSett> PyChess, GLTron, SuperTuxKart, Chromium BSU
<Gnea> I've found that steam really sucks - it's just another lock-in and some games don't work right
<JoeMaverickSett> battle for wesnoth and 0 A.D :)
<gunndawg> Gnea ah ok
<gunndawg> crap now I wanna install this netbeans because its not the right version, but im not sur how to, I didnt get it via package manager
<gunndawg> so I dont know how to uninstall it, lol it isntalled via that shell script
<Gnea> gunndawg: frozen buggle, megaglest, battle for wesnoth, osmos, lincity, among others
<JoeMaverickSett> Gnea: osmos is really cool. :D
<Gnea> JoeMaverickSett: yeah, I still haven't gotten around to getting the full version yet
<JoeMaverickSett> Gnea: me too. :|
<Gnea> but I'm considering it when I can afford it
<JoeMaverickSett> gunndawg: http://www.penguspy.com <-- all linux games. ;)
<kristian-aalborg> which command should I use to get the CPU temperature? ATM I use "cat /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THRM/temperature", but I always get the same result...
<gunndawg> how do I uninstall this netbeans, lol
<Gnea> kristian-aalborg: install lm-sensors
<gunndawg> I cant even uninstall something, I feel so noob :(
<Gnea> gunndawg: sudo apt-get remove package
<gunndawg> Gnea but i didnt download it via apt
<Gnea> gunndawg: oh... the .sh?
<MrMintanet> Ok, I'm back!  :(
<Gnea> MrMintanet: sup?
<gunndawg> Gnea, yes
<MrMintanet> I continue to get that error when booting up
<MrMintanet> There is no "F" for fix option
<Gnea> gunndawg: run it like this:  ./file.sh --help
<Gnea> gunndawg: see if it has an uninstall function
<MrMintanet> I , S, or M are the only options
<gunndawg> Gnea ok
<Gnea> MrMintanet: okay, there ought to be a way to make it so that you don't see any GUI during bootup, but all of the text from the kernel that tells you exactly what's going on
<MrMintanet> It's a black screen, then shows "Ubuntu 10.10" in very boring text...  four red and white dots below...
<gunndawg> Gnea, no uninstall script
<Gnea> MrMintanet: yeah, that's the bootup GUI
<MrMintanet> Then it displays the error
<MrMintanet> I know these drives are healthy.
<Gnea> gunndawg: meh.. that's why I don't like installing from .sh files
<gunndawg> Gnea, its usually frowned upon in windows, but can I just delete the netbeans folder ?
<Gnea> gunndawg: I try to go out of my way to find a .deb somewhere
<MrMintanet> If it's any help, I just set these drives up to "mountall" in the /etc/fstab
<Gnea> gunndawg: that might actually work
<MrMintanet> Would that be the source of that problem?
<gunndawg> ok
<Gnea> MrMintanet: if they're not system drives, possibly
<MrMintanet> They are spare drives
<kristian-aalborg> Gnea: this is a desktop
<kristian-aalborg> ?
<gunndawg> Gnea, well its gone, but I still have the netbeans icon showing up in the applications > programming menu :(
<Gnea> MrMintanet: IOW, if they're not important to the basic running system, then they aren't critical and no, shouldn't be included in fstab
<Gnea> kristian-aalborg: what?
<marku379> hi there
<MrMintanet> I need these drives to mount on startup
<MrMintanet> I am setting up a file server
<MrMintanet> I want all of the drives to be mounted on boot
<kristian-aalborg> I thought lm-sensors was for laptops only
<marku379> im new to linux and looking for a player which can play .avi
<Gnea> MrMintanet: the system will find them and mount them for you, you don't need them in fstab
<JackyAlcine> marku379: Totem and VLC can.
<MrMintanet> I will try again
<MrMintanet> Sheeeesh
<marku379> what would yous recommend?
<MrMintanet> :(
<Gnea> kristian-aalborg: nope, it works on anything
<marku379> thanking tyou JackyAlcine
<JackyAlcine> no problem, marku379
<Gnea> MrMintanet: they ought to mount in /media/somewhere if not set in fstab, should work fine
<MrMintanet> This is the line I added to /etc/fstab  ->  dev/sdb1 /media/DATA ext4 defaults 0 1
<gunndawg> Gnea, I removed the netbeans folder now the icon still shows up under the Applications > programming menu (with a ? as an icon)
<kristian-aalborg> aha, I have it already.... "sensors" gives the same output as the command I showed before
<MrMintanet> Anyone?
<Gnea> MrMintanet: yeah, I'd just remove that line and reboot, it should mount it on its own after all is said and done there
<Gnea> kristian-aalborg: okay
<JoeMaverickSett> gunndawg: well, you could also delete that by right clicking the menu > Edit Menu > go to the appropriate category for it (probably Programming) > delete that.
<gunndawg> JoeMaverickSett, Thank you. I know this is very basic and easy stuff but until I learn it, I wont know it, so I appologize for the easy fixes
<JoeMaverickSett> gunndawg: nah, it's ok. that's what people in this room are here to do, to help each other. ;)
<MrMintanet> When I boot up my system, i have two brand new drives (one hooked up externally via eSATA and the other connected internally SATA) both on the same controller.  The drives pass smart tests and all diagnostics, however... when I boot my system, my boot haults and says that there is a critical error with my system, I can "Ignore" "Skip" or "Manually Repair" the problem.  I have added "dev/sdb1 /media/DATA ext4 default
<MrMintanet> s 0 1" to the end of my /etc/fstab file so that these spare drives mount on startup.   Can anyone advise what I am doing wrong?
<gunndawg> JoeMaverickSett, thanks :)
<kristian-aalborg> Gnea: it just seems weird that the temp. is exactly the same at all times?
<gunndawg> I am gonna try that Battle for Wesnoth game now, brb :)
<Gnea> er
<Gnea> kristian-aalborg: perhaps you need something that keeps a constant eye on it for you on the desktop, like gkrellm
<JoeMaverickSett> perhaps, conky? :D
<Gnea> or conky :)
<gunndawg> wow Battle for Wesnoth is awesome
<gunndawg> love games like this
<gunndawg> can't imagine how many other quality games are out there
<JoeMaverickSett> gunndawg: search around at the website/link i gave ya. pretty cool stuffs. ;)
<gunndawg> JoeMaverickSett, yes sir, I am looking now :) excited
<gunndawg> I <3 linux
<geirha> openttd
<geirha> great game too
<gunndawg> I have made a few simple games my self using the SDL library in C++, wonder if I can contribute here on linux
<JoeMaverickSett> gunndawg: hit me with it. ;)
 * gunndawg gives JoeMaverickSett an air high five
<gunndawg> they even have MMORPG's for linux? free to play?
<gunndawg> JoeMaverickSett that site you gave me wants credit card info to download the games
<JoeMaverickSett> gunndawg: O_O
<gunndawg> JoeMaverickSett, thats not fun!
<JoeMaverickSett> gunndawg: i don't need to give my credit card info.
 * JoeMaverickSett doesn't even have one.
<JoeMaverickSett> gunndawg: which game did you try to download?
<gunndawg> the Mad Motocross game
<gunndawg> something like that
<gunndawg> Mad Skills Motocross
<JoeMaverickSett> gunndawg: well, it has a "buy" version and "demo"
<gunndawg> yeah
<JoeMaverickSett> gunndawg: and penguspy.com doesn't provide direct downloads, it links to homepages.
<gunndawg> maybe the Ubuntu Software Center spoiled me
<JoeMaverickSett> well, just because it's a linux game it doesn't always mean it's free. although most i play are. e.g Osmos or World of Goo, you need to pay to play the full version.
<gunndawg> heh
<gunndawg> that yeah I got spoiled and carried away
<gunndawg> thought I was in a 100% free world ;)
<gunndawg> when im only in a 99% free world
<JoeMaverickSett> if you searched only for free games, you will get free games. :D
<gunndawg> but that motocross game is listed on their as free
<gunndawg> when I click that button
<gunndawg> lol
<gunndawg> the free button
<JoeMaverickSett> ah, i get it, it's autoclicked so if you go and click it, it shows only commercial, the button has to be _blue_ to indicate it has been clicked. :D
<JoeMaverickSett> if it is white, it means you cancel it.
<JoeMaverickSett> look at the URL. :D
<gunndawg> well then the game shows up on both free and not freet
<gunndawg> im confused
<gunndawg> lol
<gunndawg> looks awesome enough I might buy it
<gunndawg> reminds me of excite bike on nintendo
<gunndawg> with enhanced physics
<gunndawg> I don't mind supporting developers
<newlad> hello, me again
<newlad> ;)
<newlad> a descent misuc playe, what would you use?
<newlad> music player
<newlad> is amarok any good?
<gunndawg> hmmm I been wondering that my self
<head_victim> If you want a full featured player then if you're using kde I'd suggest amarok, if you're using gnome I'd suggest exaile.
<JoeMaverickSett> banshee! :D
<newlad> thanki you
<newlad> ill give them a try
<gunndawg> Anyone know how to change the color of the text that people write to you in Pidgin?
<gunndawg> its black by default but my theme calls for a black background so I have to highlight the text to read messages
<JackyAlcine> gunndawg: Preferences > Conversations.
<gunndawg> JacyAlcine that just configures the outgoing messages
<gunndawg> not the incoming
<gunndawg> "This is how your outgoing message text will appear when you use protocols that support formatting."
<MrMintanet> Hey, guys/gals
<MrMintanet> Got a question, if anyone's awake.  )
<gunndawg> sure
<gunndawg> go ahead
<gunndawg> I will try to help
<newlad> is it possible to load my misuc saved under windows straight into exaile?#
<gunndawg> im back!
<iGee> hello
<newlad> gunndawg: is is possible to load my misuc under windows into exaile?
<iGee> exaile is good
<gunndawg> newlad, im not sure ;(
<gunndawg> I am new to linux my self
<gunndawg> though it should be possible
<newlad> dont seem to be clever enough ti figure it out =)
<MrMintanet> I'm wanting to setup a web based camera surveillance program that I can access from anywhere.  I also want to be able to use pan/tilt/zoom.  Anyone?
<iGee> Excuse , i have a problem with python2-6 idle under ubuntu10.04,who can help me
<bioterror> !ask | iGee
<ubot2> iGee: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<iGee> sorry :-/  i install python idle thought Ubuntu Software Center
<iGee> python idle can be used,but when i open a new window(ctrl+n),new window come out ,then i cannot input anything
<gunndawg> does anyone know how to se the text color on the incoming text/messages on pidgin (msn)
<gunndawg> I have a black bg, and the default incoming text is black
<JackyAlcine> gunndawg: You might have to disable incoming formatting.
<JackyAlcine> gunndawg: I was looking for an option to change that, but it doesn't seem to have one.
<ikonia> gunndawg: try to ask your question in one channel instead of across multiple channels
<szczur> gunndawg, go to tools > Preferences
<szczur> on Coversations tab click on the font and choose foreground colour
<szczur> choose the colour you want
<JackyAlcine> szczur: That changes _your_ foreground color.
<szczur> hmm
<gunndawg> im back :) I fixed my pidgin issue
<gunndawg> thanks all
<JustCJs> hello.ḿ having a problem wim with the cairo-dock in fluxbox
<JustCJs> ve only been able to get fake transparancy to work
<JustCJs> but this is kind of a waste of res as iḿ running xcompmgr anyway
<MrChrisDruif> Does xcompmgr provide transparancy?
<JustCJs> if i recall correctly it should.. or do i need something
<JustCJs> like transset?
<MrChrisDruif> Are you sure it is running? Try "xcompmgr &" in terminal
<MrChrisDruif> It should provide transparancy
<JustCJs> yeah, is runnin.
<JustCJs> the cairo dock just shows a black background
<MrChrisDruif> Did you follow these ( http://fluxbox-wiki.org/index.php/Transparency ) instructions?
<JustCJs> hm,ill take a look, thanks
<JustCJs> other features seem to work fine though
<MrChrisDruif> Alright, great to hear :)
<MrChrisDruif> But you are running normal ubuntu right?
<MrChrisDruif> Sorry...forgot your first line O:-)
<JustCJs> yeah, actually i am
<JustCJs> i seem to be able to get transparancy with transset-df
<JustCJs> but somehow cairo-dock retains its black background
<MrChrisDruif> Hmmm...I'm not experienced with Cairo dock...but isn't there an setting you might need to change?
<JackyAlcine> JustCJs: Sounds like Metacity's composting is disabled. I'm not too sure about how to fix that; Ubuntu Tweak does it for me.
<JustCJs> :/m running fluxbox actually
<JustCJs> perhaps i should try if it works in metacity
<JustCJs> i could try turning off opengl mode?
<MrChrisDruif> Might work, I don't know...
<MrChrisDruif> I don't really like cairo dock
<MrChrisDruif> :P
<JustCJs> very strange, it works fine in openbox :P
<JustCJs> must be a fluxbox issue i suppose..
<MrChrisDruif> I'm using Docky...only missing a few things to remove my top bar :P
<JustCJs> hm, does it use gnome libs?
<MrChrisDruif> Docky....don't know for sure ....prolly will
<MrChrisDruif> If I remember right, you can check deps with aptitude [program]
<MrChrisDruif> Or apt-get install [program] -i (or just say no when it's has shown it deps)
<JustCJs> oh, right :P thks for your help anyway
<MrChrisDruif> Your welcome :)
<AJH101> hi is chromium os the bleeding edge version of chrome os?! i am trying to run chrome is a virtual machine but it does not seem to recognise my keyboard. Any ideas?
<geekosopher> AJH101: pardon my limited knowledge but is chrome os anyways related to ubuntu?
<MrChrisDruif> geekosopher: In a very distant line ;) Both Open Source :)
<JackyAlcine> geekosopher: And both use the Linux kernel.
<JackyAlcine> AJH101: Not necessarily, the "bleeding edge" of Chrome/ium OS would be found on the Chromium project page.
<MrChrisDruif> Ow...that too :P
<MrChrisDruif> But I don't count Chrome/ium OS as a full desktop...would function enough for me :)
<bioterror> what would mr. stallman think about this
<MrChrisDruif> Amazing how a few people are legends in Open Source :P
<MrChrisDruif> Well...I don't know how he thinks about it....he draws his own plans...
<MrChrisDruif> Into building a microkernel or something with his foundation...
<MrChrisDruif> Hurd
<vigs> QUESTION: When I try to add any repository, it gives me an error like : "Error reading https://launchpad.net/api/1.0/~libreoffice/+archive/ppa: <urlopen error [Errno 111] Connection refused>"
<vigs> Why does this happen?
<vigs> If it helps, I am behind my Institute's proxy server
<vigs> I use the command like this: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:libreoffice/ppa
<geekosopher> vigs: the */api/1.0* part seems offending... though it should not have happened when adding a repo through add-apt-repository command
<vigs> not only for this ppa, it happens for all ppa's that I try to add
<MrChrisDruif> vigs: I can add it no problem...
<MrChrisDruif> Maybe it is because of the proxy...
<vigs> MrChrisDuff: That's what I suspect. But what's the solution?
<MrChrisDruif> That I don't know :)
<MrChrisDruif> Haha...ChrisDuff :P (Duff is an american beer brand xD)
<vigs> oops typo ... sorry
<MrChrisDruif> Well..I like it, it's okay :)
<vigs> great :)
<MrChrisDruif> Would be easier to pronounce in English anyway :P
<kristian-aalborg> hi
<kristian-aalborg> would it be uncool to pin the kernel so that it newer gets updated again?
<MrChrisDruif> How do you mean kristian-aalborg?
<kristian-aalborg> everything works on the machine and I don't have space to unpack it
<kristian-aalborg> hi MrChrisDruif
<MrChrisDruif> Hai kristian-aalborg :)
<yofel> hm, well you can remove the meta packages
<kristian-aalborg> I mean so that update-manager etc no longer looks for a new kernel
<yofel> that will prevent any future updates, but not installing security updates is your decision
<yofel> yep, remove 'linux-image-generic'
<kristian-aalborg> yofel: how risky would it be?
<yofel> no idea, I'm not a security expert
 * kristian-aalborg joins #security
<holstein> ive done that before kristian-aalborg
<holstein> for hardware support
<kristian-aalborg> removed that package, holstein?
<holstein> well, i forget how i did it exactly
<holstein> but i used an older kernel
<kristian-aalborg> so this is weird... I unchecked everything but "security updates" in update manager, and now it no longer wants to get a new kernel
<geirha> kristian-aalborg: The latest kernel update is not a security update
<geirha> And it'll only nag you about updates if there are new security updates available
<kristian-aalborg> but... the kernel handles security
 * holstein turned off update manager
<geirha> (with default settings that is)
<geirha> kristian-aalborg: That's far from the only thing the kernel does
<kristian-aalborg> yes, I know
<kristian-aalborg> but it's ususally counted among security stuff?
<geirha> Often, but in this case the update did not involve any security fixes.
<nhandler> Anyone have any experience setting up vlc to stream a video to be watched in a web browser? I'm trying to set it up to stream to my cr-48
<rnr> hi
<rnr> i need read ext4 fs from winxp. it's posiblle?
<AbhijiT> rnr, its possible
<holstein> rnr: you can always read from a live CD
<AbhijiT> you can install ext4 driver
<AbhijiT> but its sometimes know to break partition. use onn your own responsiblity
<holstein> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-read-ext3ext4-linux-partition-from-windows-7.html
<holstein> as well
<holstein> listen to AbhijiT though
<holstein> i havent actually tried it
<AbhijiT> yeah
<rnr> ok.. im trying
<holstein> i cant imagine a scenario where a live CD wouldnt do the trick
<l0ve> The religious fighting stopped- "The fighting has stopped in Jos" http://www.reuters.com/article/2010/01/20/us-nigeria-clashes-idUSTRE60J1O220100120
<nlsthzn> reading ext4 can be done... but not writing AFAIK...
<rnr> men, work's fine! thnx a lot
<bioterror> has someone managed to get rid of plymouth
<nlsthzn> why, don't like your splash screen :p
<bioterror> what splash screen?
<bioterror> I cant remember when I've last time seen one
<bioterror> I would rather see init than this blank screen full of emptyness
<nlsthzn> apt-get remove plymouth?
<bioterror> plymouth is used for running daemons and stuff simultaneously
<nlsthzn> oh, so it isn't just a pretty picture some of the time
<nlsthzn> btw, how you mods holding up with the forums being so iffy?
<bioterror> :D
<bioterror> with humour
<nlsthzn> lol, seen enough threads being nuked etc :D
<bethdo97> I just got done installing Windows 7 onto a previously installed Ubuntu 10.10 hard drive.  While partitioning a new 500 gb wd hard  drive for this endeavour I created a 250 gb storage partition for my son to be able to store music and videos of 2  bandss he manages so he can allow easy download of the multimedia files without people having access to his OS files.  Will this partition automaatically be found
<zkriesse> It should
<zkriesse> But that's windows...not ubuntu
<bethdo97> I created it because previous people said if it was created and formated aseither Fat32 or NTFS botb OS's would be able to access it
<zkriesse> INdeed
<zkriesse> It should be accessible
<bethdo97> Is there a good way to fix the boot loader so bot OS can be found on computer startup and make it easy for my son to select which system he wants to open?  I found EasyBCD and iReboot from neotechnologies but are there any other options?
<zkriesse> You mean grub?
<zkriesse> !grub
<ubot2> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<zkriesse> !grub2
<ubot2> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<bethdo97> Thanks a bunch
<zkriesse> bethdo97: Certainly...that should be what you're looking for
<zkriesse> If its not then definitely come back
<nit-wit> bethdo97, so your booting straight to windows now correct?
<bethdo97> I have finally managed to get winndows 7 & Ubuntu installed on the same HD.  I  am at the point of fixing the Grrub2 loader.  I booted from the live Cd to the ubuntu 10.10 desktop and mounted the partition with ubuntu installed.  The instructions claim a nautilus window will open where I aam supposed to add the commaands to up date Grub2, then the one to add to MBR. Where is the terminal to enter  said commaands?
<bioterror> for example alt+f2 and then type gnome-terminal
<bioterror> or you can type xterm
<ibuclaw> now why would you want to do that? (xterm)
<bioterror> as xterm is so beautiful!
<bioterror> and it is bundled with Xorg
<ibuclaw> guilty as charged
<aveilleux> bioterror: May as well just use gnome-terminal
<aveilleux> bioterror: Keyboard shortcuts and all that
<bioterror> I use urxvt, not taking part in this conversation about terminals ;)
<bioterror> but we can discus who's terminal gets launched fastest ;)
<MrChrisDruif> Ow....you can also start gnome-terminal with Ctrl+Alt+T
<bioterror> hurrhh! works in lubuntu too
<bioterror> horrible lxterminal :D
<MrChrisDruif> xD
<bioterror> I love these fake transparent backgrounds
<bethdo97> is there a more user friendly terminal replacement
<zkriesse> bethdo97: Ah, I don't believe so....for installing software/applications you have the Software Center
<zkriesse> But for doing hard core commands there's the terminal
<zkriesse> Once you get used to it it's a balst
<zkriesse> "blast"
<bioterror> DOS/Windows has 4DOS and nowdays powershell ;)
<bethdo97> zkriesse: That is my problem too, I can't type very well
<zkriesse> Ahahaha...I'm usually pretty decent
<bethdo97> 20 years out of practice since I finally did away with my last MSDos 7.2 machine
<bioterror> bethdo97, you can improve your terminal with scripting your shell ;)
<bioterror> or improving it, how ever you want to say it
<kendrickLeiter> Desktop wireless desktop card WAS working; switched wireless cards to DLink; did not work. Switched back to Linksys, and now original card is not working. Possibly not mounted?
<bioterror> kendrickLeiter, open terminal and look at "dmesg"
<bioterror> it should tell you something
<kendrickLeiter> bioterror, it gave what seems like a hundred lines of stuff
<bioterror> !paste | kendrickLeiter
<ubot2> kendrickLeiter: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<kendrickLeiter> it's all on a separate computer without Internet access; so I can't paste. Is there any  line in particular to look for? I can type it
<yax51> hello anyone know how to update th codecs so I can use MSN video on maverick?
<ikt> msn video
<ikt> ew
<ikt> sorry that's not helpful :P
<ikt> which msn videos exactly?
<yax51> trying to use the video chat in live messenger, I am using maveick, but my girl is using windows and the codecs are not compatable
<yax51> I guess I am trying to update my codecs or something so they are compatable...
<seidos> not sure, aside from installing ubuntu-restricted-extras what can be done
<ikt> installing everything gstreamer related and praying to zeus
<seidos> i guess the idea is, does a package exist that can be installed to get the ability to use msn video to do what you want
<seidos> ikt: i dunno, maybe praying to the MOTU
<seidos> yax51: perhaps there's a multiplatform webchat client that you and your girl can use?
<yax51> seidos: well skype is all right, but it keeps dropping
<seidos> yax51: why is it dropping?
<seidos> might be possible to solve that problem...i dunno
<seidos> MSN might drop too, if you got it working
<yax51> seidos: not sure, could very well be my internet connection...
<seidos> yax51: could be.  hmmm, not sure how you could test your connection for robustness.  i have some ideas, but i'm not sure how helpful they would be
<yax51> seidos: my connection sucks...its a usb airport type through verizon, and thats the only way to get internet out where I live
<seidos> yax51: how does bit torrent work for you?
<jmarsden> yax51 and seidos: mtr to a well known server (google.com, yahoo.com, etc.) might get you some idea of where packets are being dropped.  It is an enhanced traceroute that shows per-hop packet statistics.  Video over known bad Internet connections is... well, asking for a lot :)
<seidos> jmarsden: indeed
<yax51> seidos: I avoid them for the moment, jmarsden: thanks
<seidos> yax51: i think bit torrent is probably the best way to determine the maximum capability of your connection
<yax51> well when I do a speed test via speakeasy, I get about 100Kb down
<bethdo97> I am looking for an opinion -  I have just completed setting up a dual boot system with ubuntu 10.10 and Windows7 installed.  I had to install ubuntu 1st because my new hard drive and old laptop refused let me install Win 7 then ubuntu.  I have ubuntu 10.10 on the 1st HD partition; Windows 7 on the 2nd partition and a 3rd partition set up as a file share for both systems to use.
<zkriesse> bethdo97: Ok, well what's the actual question? :D
<bethdo97> I have been trying to duplicate the instructions for fixing thhe grub2 start up so I can have a choice beetween the 2 OS's. Could i reinstall ubuntu using wubi so it would be easier for my son to switch between the two systems of is there an easier way to get an option menu to shhow up on boot
<bethdo97> zkriesse: phone rang in middle of question
<seidos> bethdo97: so you can't actually dual boot the system?  installing ubuntu first didn't solve the problem?
<aveilleux> seidos: Why would you install Ubuntu first? If you do that, Windows' bootloader wrecks GRUB.
<bethdo97> No the windoows installation wiped out my MBR so now only Windows boots since that partition was made active during the install.  I need to get the other disc partition to be acctive too so that I can have an option which system to boot
<aveilleux> bethdo97: Do you have the option of starting over?
<bethdo97> starting what over?
<aveilleux> bethdo97: The install process of both OSs. The standard way to install is Windows first, then Ubuntu, since Ubuntu will pick up the Windows installation and add it to the bootloader.
<bethdo97> Can I just reinstall over the original installation and add Ubuntu to the previously created Ubuntu partition?
<gunndawg> Anyone know why the sound works on my laptop speakers but when I plug my headphones in, the sound doesnt work in the headphones ?
<zkriesse> Ok, it's best to do this
<zkriesse> Install Windows (It's a pain in the ass I know but it's easier in the long run...) and then do Ubuntu via Wubi
<aveilleux> zkriesse: Noooooooooooooooooo....
<zkriesse> It's how I've heard
<zkriesse> Not that it's best
<aveilleux> zkriesse: Wubi causes more problems than it'll solve
<zkriesse> Just general word that's come to my ears has been that
<aveilleux> bethdo97: You can re-install Ubuntu over your current Ubuntu install, yes... if that's what you're asking
<bethdo97> zkriesse: I have to agree with aveilleux about Wubi.  I want to put ubuntu onto my sysstem after I get done fixing my son's
<aveilleux> bethdo97: and theoretically that should solve your problem
<zkriesse> bethdo97: Hey, agree with aveilleux as He's usually right :D Better than I am for sure
<gunndawg> could someone help me get sound working from my headphones when I plug them into the headphones jack in my laptop
<bethdo97> I tried Wubi on a commputer at work and it had more bugs than my german sheppard.
<bethdo97> If I reinstall ubuntu over my current install then both Win 7 & Ubuntu will be accessable  in Grub2?
<bethdo97> Will I have to do anything to setup a menu option on boot?
<holstein> bethdo97: i wouldnt expect better hardware support with a native install vs. a wubi install
<aveilleux> bethdo97: You shouldn't, no
<holstein> assuming thats what you mean by bugs
<seidos> gunndawg: do you have another device to test the headphones on?
<gunndawg> Seido, yeah they work fine on my windows system
<seidos> !tab | gunndawg
<ubot2> gunndawg: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<seidos> gunndawg: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<gunndawg> 32bit 10.10
<zkriesse> gunndawg: Does the system recognize your audio driver(s)?
<gunndawg> zkriesse: I am assuming so if sound plays fine thru the laptop speakers
<zkriesse> K just thought I'd ask
<zkriesse> One must consider all possibilities
<bethdo97> holstein: it wasn't hardware issues that were the problems but rather we wanted to set it up for kids too be able to use 2 computers in my waiting room to play some educational games on but the wubi kept shutting down unexpectedly
<seidos> gunndawg: this sounds like a bug to me.  perhaps you should create a bug in launchpad?  if you need it to work now, you can do two things, test with a different version of ubuntu, and mess with alsa
 * zkriesse glowers at alsa
<seidos> gunndawg: another idea:  there may be something in the mixer that needs to be turned up for headphones to work
<gunndawg> seidos: but when I plug the headphones in, the sound still plays thru the speakers, it like the headphones arent "enabled" or something
<seidos> gunndawg: hmmm, yeah, not sure how built in speakers are "turned" off when headphones are plugged in
<gunndawg> seidos: nore am I :(
<zkriesse> What kind of laptop/pc is this?
<seidos> gunndawg: but, you could check alsamixer (run it from a shell) to see what headphone vol. level is set to
<gunndawg> seidos: I am partially deaf and without headphones I cannot clearly hear anything on the coputer :(
<gunndawg> zkriesse: this is a toshiba satelliter C655
<zkriesse> Hmm
<seidos> gunndawg: i need to do some neural processing.  my memory is presently failing me.
<bethdo97> gunndawg: I had a similiar problem when I installed 10.10 initially.  Heaadphones weren't inserted when I installed ubuntu the 1st time.  built in speakers worked but not headphones. I plugged them in and reinstalled ubuntu 10.10 and voilla headphones and speakers both worked
<seidos> gunndawg: i have a toshiba satelitte u305-s7448.  my condolences
<seidos> bethdo97: +1
<gunndawg> seidos: I do not mind this laptop, its less than a month old and does everything I need it to
<bethdo97> gunndawg: I have a Toshiba L675
<gunndawg> bethdo97: so I have to completely reinstall ubuntu ? ugh
<seidos> gunndawg: i am less than thrilled with my toshiba.  battery is essentially dead, fujitsu hard disk is limping from a single 1 meter drop
<bethdo97> I  think it is in the drivers that come with the system and how ubuntu handdles them.
<seidos> gunndawg: perhaps you could try rebooting with headphones plugged in?
<gunndawg> seidos: might try that
<bethdo97> gunndawg: I don't know if it will work on your system but I know it worked on my son's
<seidos> gunndawg: i am trying to remember the command in a shell to get you your version of alsa
<gunndawg> let me try a reboot and see what happends
<seidos> i haven't been able to restore from backup, which has my shell command cache file :|
<seidos> because of damaged fujitsu drive
<Xlight1357> I am having trouble creating an ubuntu forum account. I get    Fatal error: Existing data passed is not an array Called set_existing in [path]/register.php on line 421 in [path]/includes/class_dm.php on line 235.  Can anyone tell me what im doing wrong? Thanks
<seidos> cat /proc/asound/version
<gunndawg> no luck on restart
<seidos> gunndawg: cat /proc/asound/version to check what version of alsa you are running
<gunndawg> seidos: Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.23.
<seidos> gunndawg: ah!  remove and reinstall alsa with head phones plugged in
<seidos> gunndawg: i think the packages are alsabase and alsautils
<gunndawg> bah, so I do have to reinstall ubuntu ?
<bethdo97> gunndawg: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems and http://www.atoztoa.com/2010/01/install-alsa-latest-version-in-ubuntu.html were the places I reviewed to figure out what the isue was
<seidos> gunndawg: i don't know, i am speculating that removing and reinstalling the *alsa packages* may fix the problem
<gunndawg> seidos, can I remove it and reinstall it without having to reinstall the whole system ?
<seidos> gunndawg: so you can try sudo apt-get remove alsa-utils && sudo apt-get remove alsa-base
<seidos> gunndawg: yeah.  they are just packages.  dunno if it will work, but it's worth a try :)
<seidos> then with headphones plugged in, sudo apt-get install alsa-utils && sudo apt-get install alsa-base
<gunndawg> ok they are removed
<gunndawg> ok
<gunndawg> trying now
<seidos> then restart OR (more *fun*) try sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart and try to see if sound works
<gunndawg> ok they are reinstalled
<seidos> if it doesn't you can restart OR (more *fun*) try pulseaudio -killall
<seidos> and then alt-f2 pulseaudio and try again
<gunndawg> seidos: should I just restart first before trying that ?
<seidos> gunndawg: i would restart as a last resort
<gunndawg> seidos: ok
<seidos> gunndawg: i don't like to restart unless i have to
<gunndawg> seidos: so sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils ?
<seidos> gunndawg: "sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart"
<gunndawg> seidos: command not found
<gunndawg> sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<seidos> gunndawg: i guess restart then :|
<gunndawg> ok, brb
<gunndawg> still comin thru the speakers :(
<seidos> drat
<seidos> gunndawg: when you installed the alsa packages did you have the headphones installed?
<gunndawg> seidos: yes
<seidos> gunndawg: you could try the same thing with the pulseaudio package
<gunndawg> ok
<holstein> gunndawg: you tried pavucontrol ?
<gunndawg> holstein: I dont think so
<holstein> worth a try
<gunndawg> holstein: not sure what that is
<gunndawg> seidos: so "sudo apt-get remove pulseaudio" ?
<holstein> seems to have more controls for pulse
<holstein> but, if you're getting rid of pulse
<holstein> dont sweat it
<gunndawg> holstein: sounds like I am just gonna reinstall pulse
<holstein> id probably try the most current alsa
<holstein> then do like you are
<holstein> just tweak
<gunndawg> holstein: alright how do I get the most updated alsa ?
<seidos> isn't 1.0.23 the most recent alsa?  it is more recent than my version
<holstein> i would even try some testing branch or whatever
<holstein> the latest there is
<holstein> gunndawg: what hardware?
<holstein> some VIA chip ?
<gunndawg> holstein: how can I find that ?
<holstein> your hardware?
<gunndawg> holstein: yes, I am not exactly sure what this laptop is running
<holstein> you can run lspci
<holstein> also
<holstein> aplay -l
<holstein> and arecord -l
<holstein> this would all just gather info though
<gunndawg> holstein: ok lspci is turning up a whole slew of info, not sure what part you want
<holstein> gunndawg: you can dump the whole thing in pastebin
<holstein> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<holstein> if thats easier
<gunndawg> holstein:  ok
<gunndawg> holstein: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/LeMZnLHN
<gunndawg> holstein:  looks like line #7 maybe ?
<holstein> gunndawg: try checking http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1549565
<holstein> before tweaking too much else
<holstein> #5 is the promising bit
<gunndawg> holstein: ok
<gunndawg> hey that link worked! sound in my headphones!
<gunndawg> just adding that line to the alsa config file
<seidos> awesome \o/
<seidos> i'll have to read it
<gunndawg> seidos: and I can unplug them and sound works in speakers, then plug them back in and it works in the headphones, perfect
<holstein> gunndawg: :)
<seidos> thanks holstein
<holstein> anytime
<gunndawg> yes thanks holstein
<gunndawg> kinda funny that I use "options snd-hda-intel model=dell-vostro" to fix the issue
<gunndawg> and I dont even have a dell
<holstein> hehe
<ibuclaw> gunndawg, well, you could have similar hardware to what they ship.
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-01-23
<Cyclonit> Hi
<nothingspecial> Hi Cyclonit
<Cyclonit> I'm new to Linux in general and am currently searching for a way to ensure rsync does not try accessing mounted drives if they are not available (in my case if the pc which owns the drive is shutdown).
<Cyclonit> Any suggestions?
<nothingspecial> Maybe using test within an if statement
<nothingspecial> http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashGuide/TestsAndConditionals
<Cyclonit> Thank you very much ^^
<geirha> Basicly, look for a file or directory that would be there if it was mounted
<nothingspecial> if [[ -d /my/mounted/directory ]]; then rsync --blah --blag; else something-else --or --nothing; fi
<Cyclonit> Yes got that ^^ I guess I thought a little to complicated.
<nothingspecial> something like that
<Cyclonit> If I mount a drive using Samba. What happens if the pc owning the drive shuts down? I'd like to use inotify to live sync two directories (one on the linux system the other on a windows).
<nothingspecial> not sure (I know nothing of samba/windows) sorry
<geirha> Inotify will not notice changes done remotely
<Cyclonit> Didn't think about that one ^^' Is there another way to monitor files changing at another machine? The "ugly" way I'd think of would be a rsync script running every minute.
<geirha> Not that I know of. If anything I'd just run it daily or hourly.
<geirha> There's UbuntuOne and dropbox ...
<geirha> i.e. using that instead of samba to share files
<Cyclonit> The actual setup would be a NAS synchronising with both a pc and a laptop (both running windows) and if I change something on one of those three machines it should instantly synchronise.
<Cyclonit> Hm... I don't quite like relying on software like dropbox ^^'
<geirha> I don't quite follow. Why do you need rsync for that?
<Cyclonit> When I searched for a good way of synchronising using linux rsync was mentioned quite often and like how simple it is. It's quite nice for incremental backups too.
<geirha> Sure, it's good for backups, but you can just run those hourly or daily.
<geirha> The upside of using ubuntuone or dropbox is that you get backup as part of the bargain.
<geirha> But the file changes will take a little longer to reach the other systems.
<borudev> Hello, how is everyone? I had a quick question troubleshooting my ubuntu 11.10 server installation. I installed the same OS on 2 different servers and I'm experiencing the same problem. What happens is I turn on the server, it's ok for few hours, and then when I try to SSH to it, it get a time out, when I plug in the keyboard, and type something then I can connect to it again. Seems
<borudev> that it's going to some kind of sleep mode. Note, no desktop was installed just pure server OS. Anyone had this issue before? what could cause it? Thanks
<ashickur-noor> Hi
<holstein> borudev: i would consider the server editions a really good place to run LTS versions
<mang0> I've found this conky skin that I like: http://browse.deviantart.com/?qh=&section=&global=1&q=Conky#/d2400sr but how on earth do I set it up? I've not done it before :/
<mang0> I was reffered here from #ubuntu-offtopic
<MrChrisDruif> Yes, that was me ^_^
<MrChrisDruif> I don't mind supporting, but prefer the support channels for that
<mang0> Sure, np
<mang0> I'm going through the beginners conky topic now :)
<MrChrisDruif> You should do that...it's pretty explanatory
<JoseeAntonioR> Does anyone here knows how to set the functions in some touch keys in the upper parts of my keyboard?
<MrChrisDruif> JoseeAntonioR; what do you mean with touch keys?
<JoseeAntonioR> MrChrisDruif These keys are touch.
 * MrChrisDruif doesn't get it. I have to touch all my keys to use them <_<"
<phillw> MrChrisDruif: Ì'm guessing he means same as I have. I can mute my speaker by touching a key on the facia area above my Fn keys. Mine are mapped to my usual functions, and the WiFi one disables my WiFi correctly.
<JoseeAntonioR> MrChrisDruif you don't have to press them, just touching them is enough for them to work
<jimmie> Possibly a bit of an odd question but does anyone here play Minecraft? Im having trouble with something on 11.10
<benonsoftware> Maybe try #minecraft ?
<jimmie> Well it was more to do with Minecraft and the UBuntu problems that come with it
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-01-24
<thewrath> hey all i need some help with a bash script I am writing
<thewrath> http://pastebin.com/4sDFF9mZ
<thewrath> it is not getting into the if statement
<thewrath> am i missing something
<urlin2u> thewrath, you running fedora?
<thewrath> this script will be
<thewrath> i have a similar one i will be running in ubuntu
<urlin2u> thewrath, you might try ##linux or #fedora if you don't get an answer. :D
<deper29> quick question, how do I upgrade my version of grub?
<urlin2u> deper29, you running grub-legacy
<deper29> I don't know?
<deper29> grub-install -v gives grub-install (GNU GRUB 1.98-1ubuntu12)
<urlin2u> deper29, what release?
<urlin2u> of ubuntu
<deper29> 10.04
<urlin2u> deper29, why do you want to upgrade
<urlin2u> that's grub 2 the upgrade would still be grub 2 if there is a way of doing it.
<deper29> so I can upgrade ubuntu to 11.10 so I will have some of the latest video/audio support for my system. However, with as much trouble as I've had, seems 11.10 doesn't like UEFI
<deper29> I was reading this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFIBooting
<urlin2u> deper29, you don't upgrade grub to upgrade a OS
<urlin2u> you would get the upgrade grub with 11.10 as well 1.99
<deper29> if I just try to upgrade to 11.10 I end up with a black screen :/
<urlin2u> deper29, I think there was a lucid to natty upgrade am I right?
<deper29> yeah
<urlin2u> deper29, you have an nividia card
<deper29> how did you know? :P
<urlin2u> you have to reinstall the driver if you upgrade, could that be the problem?
<urlin2u> black screen. :D
<deper29> hmmm, it could be.
<deper29> you going to be on for a while?
<urlin2u> yeah, but graphic cards are not really a skill here, I just see this sort of stuff.
<urlin2u> clone the lucid for a backup if you upgrade
<deper29> I'll try this upgrade and see what happens. If I get a black screen again I'll boot into windows. how do I clone lucid?
<urlin2u> clonezilla.org
<deper29> kk, I'll do that now :)
<urlin2u> bootable disc pretty straight forward text stuff
<deper29> I can just mount the iso and go from there, no?
<urlin2u> deper29, you would boot it.
<deper29> oh, I see
<deper29> I see now haha
<urlin2u> how big is the partition and gig amount?
<deper29> 500GB
<urlin2u> how about data
<deper29> you meant for what lucid is on, right?
<urlin2u> yeah
<deper29> yeah, I have the OS and data on that 500GB drive
<deper29> I have an external. can I clone to an external?
<urlin2u> deper how much data though, gparted will tell you?   yeah the external is best it will shrink it some but you need about the same date amount space
<urlin2u> data
<urlin2u> I'm lazy I use gparted to check the data amount
<deper29> just give me a sec
<urlin2u> cool
<deper29> just run sudo gparted?
<urlin2u> deper29,  you have it installed?
<deper29> yeah
<urlin2u> gksudo it is in the menu as well
<urlin2u> gksudo for graphic stuff
<deper29> yes, I forgot about that :p
<urlin2u> I do the same :D
<deper29> so I see unallocated, ext4, extended and linux-swap
<urlin2u> hats the ext4 say as far as how full
<urlin2u> whats
<deper29> 228GB used
<urlin2u> okay you will need that amount on the external to clone it, t will take awhile as well I would guess about 3 hours at least.
<deper29> yikes
<deper29> so all I do is reboot with that bootable disc then?
<urlin2u> just wanted toi make sure you knew whats up, I store all my data on externals for faster clones.
<urlin2u> yeah, it has instructions
<deper29> kk, I guess I'm rebooting
<deper29> thanks for the help thus far :)
<urlin2u> no problem
<deper29> if this doesn't work, I'll be sad at myself
<urlin2u> deper29, you wont bvreak it with a clone
<deper29> I know
<urlin2u> break
<deper29> I meant the upgrade after haha
<urlin2u> deper29, you could shrink the lucid and install natty and the transfer stuff as well
<urlin2u> then
<deper29> I'll do a  full clone
<urlin2u> my concern is always a back up of a working setup
<deper29> back in a long while. thanks again :D
<urlin2u> np
<deper29> likewise
<E3D3> How to read shell output one page at the time ?
<Unit193> Pipe it into more (As in  lspci |more )
<E3D3> Unit193: Thanks.
<E3D3> I missed this essential command for so long that I'll remember.
<Unit193> Less is another good one
<E3D3> opposite of more ? allows backward movement in the file as well as forward movement ?
<E3D3> Sorry, have sometimes troubles to understand English. When do you use less ?
<Unit193> About the same, but you can pageup, pagedown, scroll up and down
<Unit193> q to exit
<E3D3> Cool, I just tried to see the difference but didn't try that.
<E3D3> Just learned to read 'info' because of Emacs's nice reader. It stimulates me to use more commands instead of GUI.
<E3D3> Thanks to learn me some.
<Unit193> Also this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal and I'd suppose you already know apt-get and apt-cache?
<E3D3> I know most from that page but often needed my notes for details. apt-get is familiar but not apt-cache. Its all hard to remember so I need helpers like info-reader, autocomplete etc.
<Unit193> manpage helps
<E3D3> The format in terminal exhaust me within seconds. Info-pages in a reader are the first UNIX help I can read complete.
<E3D3> I see link above links to a 'good practice' tut. Thats what I continue with. Thanks & Good luck.
<Seryth> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11636256#post11636256 xfce themes, conky configuration. Please help me!
<Cyclonit> Hi, does anybody know how I can monitor windows drives I mounted using Samba and start scripts as soon as such a drive comes on- or offline?
<E3D3> Does a shared home partition work with all distro's ?
<deper29> hey, I'm hoping someone can help me. I tried upgrading my ubuntu from 10.10 to 11.04 and now all I get is a black screen after the one where I choose my kernel
<deper29> hey, I'm back
<holstein> deper29: i would try upgrading if you can get in... see if there are package updates
<holstein> if not, i would guess its graphics card related
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-01-25
<BambooVase> is this the right place to ask questions?
<urlin2u> BambooVase, for ubuntu stuff yea
<BambooVase> ok. I installed ubuntu then I changed to open box, when I changed my openbox gtk-theme, my gnome apps theme doesnt change.
<pab> hello some body can help me with a installation_
<pab> ?
<ibuclaw> pab, what's going wrong?
<pab> ibuclaw the installator dosnt recognice my partitions
<pab> at the moment of installation dosn't work
<pab> didnt see windows 7
<pab> or my other partition
<pab> says that all the space is unlocated
<ibuclaw> pab, does the same come up in partition manager?
<ibuclaw> I've seen this sort of thing happen if the disk is formatted for EFI boot.
<pab> yes, gparted dosnt recognise my partitiones
<pab> partitions
<pab> sorry for the delay i was googling
<ibuclaw> no problem.
<ibuclaw> the last few comments from here may assist: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10889681#post10889681
<ibuclaw> I can't really tell you to do anything though.
<pab> thnx i will try it
<ibuclaw> pab - read it carefully.  I've never done it myself, and playing with partition table may cause irreversible loss of data.
<pab> yes i know im working on that
<Stephen> Hello?
<Guest37778> does anybody have some (probably easy) advice for a n00b to get my internet working on ubuntu-netbook?
<Goodguy69> Im having troubles with the Ubuntu Software Center, it says all downloads are from a "Untrusted Source" and stops the downloads. I also have trouble with the Update Manager coming up with errors?
<Goodguy69> I have just completed a fresh install and the problem was still there?
 * benonsoftware is thinking something with GPG keys but isn't 100% sure
<Goodguy69> I am a noob and know nothing about GPG keys?
<benonsoftware> Well I'm not 100% about them too but they encrypt infomation and I don't think your install knows about the keys so that is why it is from a "Untursted Soruce" but I may be wrong
<benonsoftware> Unit193: Do you know anything about it?
<philipballew> the terminal lets you install from untrusted source. maybe sc does
<Unit193> I'm working on something now... If you don't know, don't answer
<Goodguy69> No sorry?
<Goodguy69> What do I need to do to change GPG settings?
<Snicksie> hm, 'sudo apt-get update' has worked for me when I got such errors. try it ;)
<Snicksie> (in terminal)
<Unit193> !gpgerr
<ubot2`> Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com <key> »
<Unit193> And what she said
<Goodguy69> W: GPG error: http://nz.archive.ubuntu.com lucid Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com> W: GPG error: http://nz.archive.ubuntu.com lucid-updates Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com> W: A error occurred during the signature verification. 
<geirha> I suspect the nz mirror is just having a bad day.
<Goodguy69> geirha: Its been over 5 days now?
<geirha> Goodguy69: Go to System -> Administration -> Software Sources and change "Download from" to the main server
<geirha> a bad week then ^^
<Goodguy69> Yes :-(
<Goodguy69> geirha: Changed the source and things are looking good. Thank you.
<geirha> The main server is probably slower than the local server, but you can try changing it back in a few days. Seems the maintainers of that mirror is just slow at fixing it.
<Goodguy69> Thanks again Updates and Downloads are working fine, I will stay on the Main server download from now on thanks again.
<nothingspecial> hello haqking
<haqking> hey nothingspecial
<haqking> im here but doing twenty other things ;-)
<nothingspecial> me too
<haqking> how are you today ? good i hope
<nothingspecial> yes thanks, and you?
<haqking> not bad, just got a nice tax rebate from my time in the US last year so yeah pretty good ;-)
<nothingspecial> \o/
<haqking> nice start to the day
<nothingspecial> nice when the tax man gives you money :)
<haqking> better than when i give it to him thats for sure
<nothingspecial> lol
<haqking> to be honest im surprised tax rebates are not taxed...lol
<nothingspecial> oh but they are ;)
<haqking> everything is somehow, death, change and taxes are the only constants
<nothingspecial> true :)
<duanedesign> o/
<mamacass> Hello
<mamacass> I have a question.
<mamacass> which version of Ubuntu should I choose?
<holstein> mamacass: no reason *not* to use the current one... 11.04
<mamacass> currently I am updating from 10.04 to 10.11
<holstein> i run the LTS version usually 10.04
<mamacass> or 10.10
<mamacass> rather
<holstein> mamacass: i would *not* do that
<mamacass> I used 10.04
<holstein> i would wait and upgrade to 12.04
<mamacass> oh really?
<mamacass> fuck
<mamacass> I will just do a fresh install of 10.04
<holstein> mamacass: watch the language.. its a family show :)
<mamacass> sorry
<Unit193> holstein: 1104?
<mamacass> okay
<holstein> mamacass: just do what you are doing
<holstein> then install a fresh 12.04
<mamacass> okay
<mamacass> just to review
<mamacass> I would get the iso
<mamacass> and use unetbootin
<holstein> mamacass: you are already upgrading from 10.04 to 10.10... correct?... so just do that
<mamacass> and I will be fine?
<mamacass> yeah
<mamacass> I will do that
<mamacass> play with it
<mamacass> a bit
<mamacass> then go to www.ubuntu.com
<holstein> the issue is, 10.04 and 12.04 are LTS... long term support... you can upgrade from 10.04 to 12.04
<mamacass> oh
<mamacass> the upgrade site said it was not supported
<holstein> you *cant* go from 10.10 to 12.04.. you have to go 10.10, to 11.04, to 11.10, to 12.04
<mamacass> I was going to just upgrade all the way up
<holstein> upgrading is quite over rated
<mamacass> I will fresh install
<mamacass> it does not take me that long to set up and install everything
<holstein> i just backup my data, and install.. it takes (best case) about 6 hours to upgraded... an install is like 15 minutes now
<mamacass> my work load does not require much more than the normal packages
<mamacass> yeah
<mamacass> I literally have no data on there
<mamacass> I am on my server box now
<mamacass> or what will be shortly
<holstein> right, so just fresh install i say... no reason to stress about whatever versions.. 10.10 is nearly end of life though
<mamacass> I started with 8.04
<mamacass> then there was a hangup on the updating this summer
<mamacass> and it took down this box
<mamacass> got a laptop
<mamacass> ran win7 and dev preview
<mamacass> went back to ubuntu at 10.04
<mamacass> and now 12.04
<mamacass> this thing evolves fast
<holstein> every 6 months
<mamacass> Looks like a mac now but whatever
<mamacass> as long as I have a cmd line
<mamacass> I am happy
<mamacass> I am dos lady.
<mamacass> << old
<holstein> mamacass: cool.. thats not going anywhere... welcome to the channel !
<mamacass> thanks
 * holstein gotta run.. enjoy :)
<mamacass> okay
<mamacass> oh only 11.10 is available
<mamacass> when does 12.04 come out?
<Snicksie> april 2012 :)
<mamacass> okay so stay with 10.04 on this box and play with 11 on the other machine?
<mamacass> what do you guys recommend? I trust the community.
<Snicksie> depends on whether you prefer the long term support version (its more stable and will be supported for 3 to 5 years) or just the 'regular' version, which can be less stable, though I have never had any problems with that
<Snicksie> I use 11.10 now, its the most recent release available, but some people prefer the LTS (long term support) which is more stable
<mamacass> so I am going to put 11.04 on my laptop for work, I like to show off infront of the applegeeks
<mamacass> I will keep the LTS on this box and play with 11.10 I guess until 12.04 comes out
<Snicksie> then use 11.10, it is just as stable as 11.04 (for me) and has some improvements ;)
<mamacass> then I will probably stay with that until the next LTS
<Snicksie> okay, good luck ;)
<mamacass> 11.10 has the hud?
<mamacass> and what not?
<Snicksie> well, except for the fact its newer, it has not much extras
<Snicksie> well, this is more information then I could give you myself
<Snicksie> http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/whats-new
<mamacass> my laptop is very new and 10.04 does not run some of the hardware very well
<mamacass> thx for the link
<mamacass> if I enter random text it is my son. typing.
<mamacass> It used to be that every odd verison was unstable and evens were stable
<mamacass> right?
<phillw> mamacass: I missed the question....
<mamacass> phillw, I am upgrading today
<mamacass> I was asking about preferred versions
<phillw> from which version?
<mamacass> I normally stick to LTS
<mamacass> so 10.04
<mamacass> going to play around a bit so I am not lost when 12.04
<mamacass> comes out this april
<phillw> you can only upgrade from 10.04 to 10.10
<mamacass> i know
<mamacass> currently upgrading to 10.10
<mamacass> going to try it out
<phillw> you'd have to wait for 12.04 to 'jump' from 10.04 to 12.04
<mamacass> yeah
<mamacass> we covered that
<mamacass> as does the forums
<mamacass> I am playing with versions between LTS versions
<mamacass> what is your preferred?
<phillw> if you want to jump to, say, 11.10 your best option would be to partition of your home directory onto it's own partition and then install 11.10, telling the installer to use the /home partition but NOT to format it (Easy one to miss, the little format this partition!)
<mamacass> yeah
<mamacass> which are you using currently?
<phillw> I'm on lubuntu 11.10 after finally updating from ubuntu 9.10 (the intermediate releases stubbornly refused to accept my 3G device).
<phillw> About March, they will be asking people to do the 10.04 --> 12.04 update, it's not long to wait...
<mamacass> yeah
<mamacass> I will stick with 10.04 on the network box and update the other devices to 12.04
<phillw> mamacass: they do really test the 10.04 --> 12.04, but volunteers are always gratefully received.
<mamacass> I had this box on 8.04 and set to only update to Long term support versions
<mamacass> it broke the box by messing with the init config file
<mamacass> this old hardware from like 2003
<mamacass> I am not sure if it will handle 12.04
<mamacass> I am going to plug in a ssd and use it as a media table
<mamacass> for my ps3, laptops and tablets
<mamacass> I was telling the guys earlier, I am an old dos chick that went linux to get my cmd line back
<mamacass> I like text
<holstein> i like to download the ISO's and check it running live before installing or upgrading.. i typically plan on doing a fresh install, and download, check live.. but i do an upgrade to make sure upgrades are working
<holstein> then, i wipe that out and fresh install ;)
<mamacass> I am upgrading to 10.10 just to see how the process works
<mamacass> playing with it
<mamacass> downloading 11.10
<mamacass> playing with it until the LTS drops in April
<Seryth> mamacass: You like text?
<Seryth> mamacass: Press CTRL + ALT + F1 to get in to TTY. You can get back to the X server using CTRL + ALT + F7.
<mamacass> that is cool
<mamacass> thx
<mamacass> does that automatically grant root level priviledge?
<mamacass> Seryth
<mamacass> ??
<Seryth> uh
<Seryth> if you login as root yeah
<mamacass> okay, I see now.
<mamacass> still I love short cuts
<mamacass> which is another reason I am updating for the HUD
<mamacass> I found an empty channel
<mamacass> how do I set +o  ?
<holstein> mamacass: you should check #freenode for that kind of thing... but http://blog.freenode.net/2008/04/registering-a-channel-on-freenode/ will help
<mamacass> oh so the channel is registered
<mamacass> there is like only one person it in
<mamacass> and they are not a bot
<mamacass> lol
<Unit193> http://freenode.net/policy.shtml#channelnaming  and if you have a group claim http://blog.freenode.net/2011/09/new-grf-freenode-process/
<mamacass> ah
<mamacass> okay so 10.10
<mamacass> looks exactly like 10.04
<holstein> mamacass: if you want a different look, you'll want 11.10.. thats using unity as the desktop, not gnome
<mamacass> hmm... and if I don't like it, then I can drop into Gnome 3?
<mamacass> downloading 11.10 now
<mamacass> 10.10 does run my hardware better
<mamacass> no mic issues now
<mamacass> pretty happy about that
<mamacass> brb coffee and food
<mamacass> I gotta back stuff up.
<mamacass> it wont upgrade from 10.10 to 11.10 ?
<phillw> mamacass: no, you can only upgrade one release at a time, with the exception of LTS --> LTS
<mamacass> ah
<mamacass> I should have waited
<mamacass> oh well
<phillw> mamacass: that is why I suggested you use https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<mamacass> Now I get what you were saying earlier phillw
<mamacass> its all good
<mamacass> I have a external ssd
<mamacass> device
<phillw> having a seperate /home partition is a really good idea. As to why ubuntu installer asks if you want to encrypt your /home (which causes problems when they forget the password) and not ask to put /home onto a seperate partition is one of those things that makes me ::facepalm::
<sadfpoi3> hello?
<benonsoftware> Hello sadfpoi3
<sadfpoi3> i was trying what u said... but i actually cant run terminal ... should i go to tty 6?
<mamacass> okay, so what you are saying is put a 10.04 or any LTS on one partition and then another disto on the other?
<mamacass> and give them some swap space?
<mamacass> could you point me toward a link
<mamacass> or forum post that explains the partition configurations required, phillw?
<phillw> mamacass: no, you just move your /home directory onto a new partition
<mamacass> Okay so when I do a fresh install with 11.10
<mamacass> I will be set for the next update
<mamacass> the other partition could be used to run...
<mamacass> idk
<mamacass> Linux Mint for my son.
<mamacass> ??
<phillw> initally you will have / and /swap, when you partition up /home directory, you will have /, /swap and /home. This means you can (re)install a system without losing any data in your /home area. There several cavaets, such as old fire-fox extensions may need updating or may not work with  a new version, but you are pretty safe as your /home area is seperate.
<phillw> if you wish to run multiple installs, you'll be looking to have an extended partion - you will have one for /swap. It will need to be expanded and for that, you really should have a good back-up as resizing can delete data (It's never happened to me, but that is because I always have a backup :D )
<phillw> mamacass: and if You're looking at linux mint, you may care to take a look at lubuntu, the devs of lubuntu look after lxde and do share stuff quite happily :)
<mamacass> I will back up info
<mamacass> k
<mamacass> good to know
<mamacass> so An extended partition with a swap a home and two /
<mamacass> ??
<witchyta> hello phillw :)
<phillw> an extended partition can hold a lot of extra partitions I cannot recall, but certainly more than 10 (24 rings a bell).
<mamacass> I should only need two /
<phillw> ubuntu family can boot from extended partition, it is the slicing of the disk in the 1st instance that is fairly critical as the area allocated to the extended partition cannot be altered (AFAIK) without destroying the partitions on there.
<mamacass> yeah
<mamacass> I am in the forums
<mamacass> reading
<mamacass> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Partitions
<phillw> for you, it would be (out of the 4 allowed) two primary partitions (small, for the operating systems) and an extended partition to hold your /home / swap etc on. A lot depends on what size hard disk you have, I have a 500GB one, so space is not really an issue as I don't have videos loaded :)
<phillw> just like choosing which linux to run, you decide what partioning is best for you. One primary to hold pretty much just grub on and a 2nd  as extended to do everything else may suit you. The options are all there, take a little while to decide.
<mamacass> I have 400gb
<mamacass> so
<mamacass> and I am not going back to windows
<phillw> mamacass: you just need to take a good backup & slice the disk as how it best suits you.
<mamacass> the back up is almost done
<mamacass> I might just load 11.10 in a virtual machine
<mamacass> any thoughts on that gents?
<phillw> I run my tests on VM, provided you have remembered to put guest-additions on as soon as you install the Oracle VM, life is a lot less complicated :)
<mamacass> okay
<phillw> mamacass: but.. the advice given to me, was to actually install the latest version, not the one from the repos from ubuntu.
<mamacass> yeah either way the pkg is usually good
<mamacass> apt-get install guest-additions ?
<phillw> indeed, it was a deb, dead easy to install.
<mamacass> but you are saying go to the site
<mamacass> and get it from there?
<mamacass> I may have done that
<phillw> but it must be 64 bit, else you wander into nightmare rea
<mamacass> yeah
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-01-26
<georgereschke> I just installed Ubunto latest on my laptop alongside Windows.  Love it (Ubunto, that is).  I see my windows files in natilis.  When I try to move the files from windows to Ubunto using "right-click" and "move" the files remain on the windows partition.  How do I move them?
<urlin2u> georgereschke, try copy and paste or drag them.
<urlin2u> not a wubi install is it?
<georgereschke> not sure what  wubi install is.  I just followed the instructions for creating the install disc and let it install.  I want to move them from windows.  Not copy them.
<urlin2u> georgereschke, you booted the cd?
<urlin2u> what are the files?
<georgereschke> I created the CD, then chose the option to install along side Windows.  The files are user files:  documents, spreadsheets, etc...
<holstein> i would copy, the delete when they are moved, and you make sure all is well
<georgereschke> It's not a wubi install.
<georgereschke> It seems like that is the default action.  Even if you "move" it leaves the file on the other partition.
<holstein> georgereschke: thats what i personally would prefer.. then i would go and delete after the move
<urlin2u> holstein, things going good for you?
<holstein> sure... not bad, and you?
<urlin2u> not bad my last semester for the bachelors, hoping to get enough money for the graduate program to get tenor.
<holstein> good luck!... thats great
<urlin2u> it would be nice to get back to playing it is where my heart is. :d
<holstein> urlin2u: you should come to the #ubuntu-beginners-team channel ->
<urlin2u> I have spent a little time there nice crowd I just didn't really have the time to contribute
<urlin2u> holstein, soory I put the local group in my answer not the cahnnel there now.
<urlin2u> channe
<newguy> How am I supposed to get Flash to work in Firefox?
<newguy> I've been trying to download the plugin and it doesn't work
<pazaco> Hello!
<newguy> hello paz
<pazaco> Anyone have details on installing Ubuntu on a USB thumb-drive from the .iso file, I'm using a Mac Powerbook g4
<newguy> wouldn't it work if you have it on the drive and then use an image reader to boot?
<Unit193> newguy: Should just have to install flashplugin-installer
<Unit193> '
<pazaco> I don't want to toast the Mac
<Unit193> Installing onto a flash, as in save docs and such?
<hydrox24> pazaco: You'll need something to burn the ISO to a disk, howver for a USB drive its kinda complex to use a ISO without and external program to adapt it for the USB
<pazaco> hydrox, i got the correct (i think) .iso on a DVD disk now
<newguy> unit: i keep trying that and it doesn't work still
<hydrox24> pazaco: did you just copy the .iso to the DVD or did you burn it there (extract it)?
<Unit193> !flashissues | newguy
<ubot2`> newguy: The Flash plugin installation has been broken for some time. A fix has been released now. If the update fails to install Flash, try « sudo apt-get --purge remove flashplugin-nonfree ; sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree »
<pazaco> it downloaded, then hmmm,
<newguy> ubot
<Unit193> That doesn't seem quite right...
<newguy> ubot: thanks man
<pazaco> it extracetd I think, and got to the point it wanted to erase my HD, so I stopped it there, it checked itself, also
<pazaco> I think??
<hydrox24> pazaco: go here:http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download
<pazaco> okay, then
<hydrox24> and go to the part with the big "2" next to it
<hydrox24> then click the radio buttom for USB stick and mac
<hydrox24> then click show me how
<newguy> ubot: that doesn't seem to work, even after rebooting firefox
<pazaco> ok
<Ivoz> how can one unload nvidia modules? (stop them from being loaded)? They've stopped me from booting up
<hydrox24> Ivoz: I suggest you go to the non begginer ubuntu channel for that one
<hydrox24> (#ubuntu)
<Ivoz> they're just talking about random stuff there D:
<pazaco> hydrox
<pazaco> bak
<pazaco> I burned the disk exactly like it shows, so that disk will run Ubuntu without having to install to my system?
<pazaco> I'm confused about that still, but that is what it seems to say
<pazaco> hi bobo
<urlin2u> pazaco, it will run little better on a usb stick as well.
<phillw> pazaco: if you select the try without installing it will not touch your system. It runs a bit slow, as it has to keep accessing the CD-Drive which is a lot slower than a hard drive.
<bobo37774> pazaco: Hey
<pazaco> Thsi Ubuntu I got isnt even relaesed yet, 12.04LTS, i think the one you posted, HYDROX, is the better one
<pazaco> phillw: it cant run any slower than i do, when i catch up, i will install on HD
<pazaco> its probabl;y actually a license violation on a Mac, and i still use Mac Store supposrt
<urlin2u> pazaco, 12.04 is the development, not considered a stable until released.
<phillw> if you're on a Mac, head over to http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=328
<pazaco> not sure how i got routed that way in my search, glad i didn't do anything with it then, until checking things out..
<phillw> they are more used to that system.
<pazaco> okay, good idea, i'm not doing anything else. I'll set a book mark to the link hydrox gave me (he is away i guess)
<pazaco> or (she)
<North> hello?
<North> I am an Ubuntu beginner
<North> ?
<North> Anybody here?
<daiwalkr> Yep
<bobo37774> North is gone already
<hydrox24> pazaco: I am back now, sorry
<hydrox24> pazaco: & it's a he :)
<bobo37774> Hey I heard #ubuntu-beginners is the second most boring chatroom on earth is that true?
<hydrox24> bobo37774: no, only if you make it the most boring!
<pazaco> how long ago did you hear that?
<bobo37774> hydrox24: hahahaha
<bobo37774> pazaco: I came to that conlusion right after I left #linux hahaha
<pazaco> I shifted from Windows to Mac about 7-8 years ago because
<bobo37774> the anticipation is killing me
<pazaco> the kids visited sites with all kinds of malware, and it used to be easy to boot up windows from scratch
<bobo37774> pazaco: boot up windows from scratch?
<bobo37774> pazaco: What do you mean?
<pazaco> yeah, they used to give you the full version OEM disk
<bobo37774> Oh, yeah. That was a while ago. They don't even have the decency to do that any more
<pazaco> it had DOD & Windows, when you started over and re-formatted your HD,
<pazaco> you used DOS, it was so easy. Then, only back-up disk. Then Dell outsourced their tech, and you had to learn Swahili or something
<pazaco> i just threw my hands in the air
<bobo37774> haha
<pazaco> Now Apple is following their model into obscuriity,,
<urlin2u> bobo37774, you get a recovery partition now and at least one chance at making a image up the the pro version, then it is as many images as you like.
<urlin2u> to the*
<pazaco> the new Lion OS is the most bloated POS OS ive ever seen
<bobo37774> urlin2u: It's not the same. It's just not.
<bobo37774> pazaco: More bloated then Ubuntu? ...just kidding. So is that when you switched to Ubuntu?
<pazaco> well we had Win2000 at one point, that was a joke too
<urlin2u> bobo37774, probably not I rarely use windows, didn't start on windows, I had open source as my first OS.
<pazaco> I started with CP/M 86 haha!
<bobo37774> urlin2u: Talk about lucky. What was your first distro?
<urlin2u> dapper ubuntu and lol I'm 47 years old didn't need a computer till I went back to college.
<bobo37774> urlin2u: Nice. Yeah, I did not start computing until 2009 and I was lucky enough to start with vista. Best OS ever hahaha
<pazaco> my project is to check out Ubuntu on the old mac, while learning pyton on the new mac, and these could be my last macs
<urlin2u> bobo37774, lol
<pazaco> python
<bobo37774> pazaco: Awesome. Are you going to create some apps for the community some day?
<pazaco> I'm not really very good at all this, I am losing ground as fast as i learn
<pazaco> well, the MIT 600 course is where i am starting at
<bobo37774> Yeah, I barely know bash. I feel like I need to learn at least c and python
<bobo37774> and assembly
<bobo37774> at least then I will know how my system works
<pazaco> to change my career i need html, c c++, java  - -minimum
<bobo37774> pazaco: Web stuff?
<pazaco> well, i guess so, the old job is printing, so I guess the new job is going to follow in its footsteps
<pazaco> I am trained in visual arts
<Snicksie> bobo37774, pazaco : I understand you'd like to talk to eachother, but as you might know, this channel is meant for support ;) could you continue your conversation in #ubuntu-offtopic ? :)
<hydrox24> bobo37774: In this day and age knowing how your system works is called "A life goal"
<bobo37774> hydrox24: Someday. Someday.
<pazaco> Snicksie, no problem, we just got bored
<bobo37774> Snicksie: Still waiting for North to come back from #ubuntu
<bobo37774> Snicksie: ok ok going back to complete radio silence
<Snicksie> thats not needed ofcourse, but offtopic business is preferred in #ubuntu-offtopic
<pazaco> Snick, thanks for the link to that channel, I cant get /list on Freenode without freezing my system
<Snicksie> you had a problem bobo37774 ? :)
<Unit193> pazaco: Use /msg alis help list
<pazaco> yeah i might try that too UNIt
<bobo37774> Snicksie: No I was kidding. There was a new person "North" who came here looking for help but left before anyone could respond.
<Snicksie> ah, i see ;)
<bobo37774> Snicksie: I was hoping to be of service to my mother distro community
<Snicksie> well, of course you can be ^^ we have an ubuntu beginners team (for people who would like to contribute to ubuntu). more information about our awesome ubuntu beginners team here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BeginnersTeam :p
<pazaco> hasta la vista, and thanks for all the fish!!!
<bobo37774> pazaco: See you. Take care.
<bobo37774> Snicksie: That link just points me back here hahaha. Are you messing with me hehe?
<bobo37774> Snicksie: Take care.
<bobweaver> Hello there I am having trouble with my ect/resov.conf   file on my new static line and was wondering if someone could help me? I was following this http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/howto-ubuntu-linux-convert-dhcp-network-configuration-to-static-ip-configuration.html     and am at this point Task: Define new DNS servers     and do not understand where he is getting these ipadress like the one 202.54.1.20    where is he getting that ?
<holstein> bobweaver: im either going to have someone step up in our LUG and do a presentation on this kind of thing, or im going to RTFM and become more aware soon
<holstein> i was assuming it was my method if defining the dns server that was failing for me in the past
<holstein> bobweaver: what are you going for... local dns?
<bobweaver> not sure
<bobweaver> I want to be able to download programs and updates
<bobweaver> right now I can not
<holstein> bobweaver: i just put opendns IP's in my servers config
<bobweaver> how to do that ?
<holstein> i didn it in the /etc/resolv.conf file
<holstein> did*
<bobweaver> that is what I do not understand what the meeaning of thousse lines are ?
<holstein> bobweaver: thats what your server uses for dns
<holstein> 208.67.222.222 208.67.220.220 are the 2 i used
<bobweaver> no it is for a program that I wrote that finds backlinks and other seo stuff for charitys localy
<holstein> the point it to the local dns server
<holstein> then*
<bobweaver> I also want to host sojme websites on it for homeless selters ect to raise money for them
<bobweaver> it is just that I so not understand how to fix /etc/resolv.conf    the settings from the last time it was dhcp are still there .. I think
<bobweaver> how to find out what the local dns server is ?
<bobweaver> what does domain and search mean in /etc/resolv.conf   also what is  nameserver ?
<holstein> bobweaver: the gateway will be using some dns addresses, and you can point to it, or just use the opendns ones i suggested either or both places
<holstein> bobweaver: its bascially so you can refer to google as google.com instead of 74.125.159.103
<bobweaver> oh
<holstein> bobweaver: i have not made a complex resolv.conf file before.. only dns
<bobweaver> it resolves the dns
<holstein> yup.. there are plently of them, and you liley have ones from the ISP now... in my case, the router where i am now wasnt passing its info on to the my server, os i just gave it the openDNS ones
<bobweaver> so right now it can not understand what my dns to ip is ans that is what /etc/resolv.conf is there for ?
<bobweaver> how to get opendns one ?
<holstein> bobweaver: if you have ddwrt for example (locally) it will just solve them
<holstein> my server is prometheus for example, and i can refer to it as that... or by IP
<holstein> i can use ddwrt as the localDNS.. or i couls set up a server, which is what i would like to learn more about
<holstein> could*
<holstein> 208.67.222.222 208.67.220.220 are the open DNS ones
<holstein> http://www.opendns.com/
<bobweaver> ddwrt is linux forware for router correct ?
<holstein> well, most firmware for routers is linux.. ddwrt is the opensource one
<holstein> i like to support opendns.. they have a really nice service (for free) called family shield
<holstein> http://blog.opendns.com/2010/06/23/introducing-familyshield-parental-controls/ you change your DNS at the gateway, and porn is blocked, and well as other known bad things
<holstein> the google dns's are 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4
<bobweaver> I also see that open dns works for ipcop that is coool
<holstein> if the ISP gives the choice, i switch to opendns
<bobweaver> so this is what I did opened /etc/resolv.conf  added the nameserer address for open dns commented out the old ones and am now rebooting
<holstein> bobweaver: probably dont need the reboot, but it wont hurt :)
<bobweaver> holstein:  Dude you are so flippin awesome thanks for helping me have not tested yet but thanks so much for helping me
<holstein> bobweaver: sure... im reading/learning about this stuff as well.. its nice to sound it all out :)
<bobweaver> IT WOPRKED
<bobweaver> \o/
<bobweaver> I can now update
<bobweaver> and install things with out finding .debs
<holstein> \o/
<holstein> yeah, that was a head-scratcher for me too... but the router here is from the ISP, and locked down quite a bit... not sure why my server being outside the DHCP range makes it not want to get dns..
<bobweaver> this is great not only did I learn something I also fixed something also holstein thanks again !
<witchyta> ok
<witchyta> hi phillw
<wahzen> Hi, my ethernet is dropping out every few minutes.  Dual boot machine.  Win 7 connection no problems.  Problem isolated to Ubuntu.
<wahzen> Asus P8Z68-M Pro motherboard with Realtek 8111E ethernet controller
<wahzen> Already replaced r8169 driver with r8168 (downloaded from Realtek)
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-01-27
<Budget> I just installed 11.10 and I was wondering if anyone knows how to make it look more like the older version?
<holstein> Budget: you mean, gnome2?
<holstein> i say XFCE is the most gnome2 like.. you can try xubuntu... i would look at it live and see if you agree... if you agree, or just want to go for it, you can install XFCE, or xubuntu-desktop
<Budget> Yes
<Budget> holstein: Yes
<Budget> holstein: That looks about right, thanks
<hydrox24> How can I start an application in minimized mode?
<Nikku> Hi, does anyone know how to use pLop to install Ubuntu from a USB on a computer that can boot from BIOS or DVD/CD?
<Nikku> I've followed all available instructions. I've reached a purple splash page that says Ubuntu
<Nikku> How long does it normally take to install Ubuntu from a USB?
<Unit193> All depends on your computer speed
<nlsthzn> Before I wipe my wifes Win 7 install and do a re-install anyone know of a way to reset the password (she changed it and can't remember it now)?
<Snicksie> yep
<Snicksie> I know
<Snicksie> you have an ubuntu live cd?
<Snicksie> chntpw is the package you need to install :)
<Snicksie> http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/chntpw
<nlsthzn> Snicksie, I do have a live CD... can Ubuntu change a Windows 7 password though?
<Snicksie> at least that's the package i mean
<Snicksie> yep
<Snicksie> well, I just erased it, the change didnt work for me
<Snicksie> erasing worked though
<nlsthzn> Snicksie, awesome... having a look at it now :D
<Snicksie> good luck, it worked for me :)
<nlsthzn> Booting up in Oneiric now... looks like it will do the trick ...
<Snicksie> good luck nlsthzn ;)
<Ianp5a> nlsthzn: yes good luck. keep us posted.
<nlsthzn> Curious... laptop has failed to boot both my Ubuntu and Kubuntu discs starting Windows after a minute or two every time... time to go play in the BIOS as the boot manager doesn't seem to be working :/
<Ianp5a> Try a USB sticl boot if that doesn't work
<nlsthzn> Tried my external USB DVD and it doesn't pick it up... this sucks :/ I have installed many distro's on this machine before... I guess it is time to find that USB as you mentioned Ianp5a
 * nlsthzn starts downloading the ISO again :;p
<nlsthzn> Was able to boot from USB... so far so good :)
<nlsthzn> ? well the first clearing of the password didn't work... lets try again..
<Snicksie> nlsthzn, did you save the things you did?
<Snicksie> i read it doesnt by default
<nlsthzn> it asks to write the "hive" and I wrote "y" and entered... checking again :)
<Snicksie> okay... I know it didnt work always too... but after few try's it worked
<nlsthzn> Even tried changing the password... no luck.
<nlsthzn> Snicksie, thanks for the assistance... I will just backup the files and do a fresh install, sometimes Windows needs that too :)
<Snicksie> okay, good luck ;)
<duanedesign> channel has been a little slow
<nlsthzn> /channel speed ++
<nlsthzn> that better?
<nlsthzn> :p
<duanedesign> :D
<duanedesign> nlsthzn: we have had a lot of new mwmbwers who like to give supprt in here. Thought we migh promote the channel a bit
<nlsthzn> redirect #ubuntu here for half an hour... sure everyone would get there fill :)
<davidl_> Hi there...  looking for a little hep with rsyslog. (mine config doesn't seem to be working... log files are not updating).  I have a vanilla 11.10 Server AMD64 install.  I've done an apt-get update, apt-get upgrade, apt-get install octopussy (which is a web based log analyzer).  Not getting any log data and it looks like rsyslog isn't working.  Suggestions?  TIA.
<davidl_> (asking the same questions on #ubuntu-server
<davidl_> )
<holstein> davidl_: other than just assuming octopussy isnt configured correctly, i dont really have any suggestions
<davidl_> holstein: I just wiped the box... trying 10.04 Server.   Going to see if I get the same result.  Definitely seems like rsyslog is what is broken.
<holstein> i use 10.04 server... 64bit
<davidl_> what do you use for syslog?
<davidl_> I suppose I could try and make syslog-ng work with octopussy
<davidl_> this is all really a stab in the dark.  I'm trying to build a box for log analysis (w/out spending a fortune)
<holstein> davidl_: i just look when i need info.. where ever i need to look
<holstein> i can fire it up and through something at it it you like
<davidl_> interesting.... I have a wireless controller that can forward logs to a syslog daemon.  It can only hold a small amount of logging data on its own.  And I need to be able track more historical data
<holstein> they sell something http://www.canonical.com/enterprise-services/ubuntu-advantage/landscape
<holstein> the meaning cannonical... or at least they used to
<holstein> i like to check these guys out as well http://www.turnkeylinux.org/
<davidl_> neat... I'll take a look
<davidl_> p.s.... thanks for the advice.  =)
<davidl_> holstein: just installed 10.04 Server... and just found that octopussy is not an available package. Surprised by that... because it is available for 11.10
<philipballew> davidl_, must have been added
<holstein> i thought you had added it to 11.10
<davidl_> ?
<davidl_> It was an available package for 11.10.  But I couldn't get it to work.
<davidl_> holstein:  just noticed you posted (I assume its you) 1.11.2012 on sourceforge that you have v1.0-4  running
<holstein> davidl_: what im saying is.... i didnt realize it was in the repos at all... it got added looks like
<holstein> davidl_: nah... i have not used octopussy
<holstein> i have not used server 11.10
<davidl_> holstein: http://sourceforge.net/projects/syslog-analyzer/forums/forum/629149/topic/4939478?message=11040239
<davidl_> ohhh... I see its hollstein
<davidl_> funny
<davidl_> I looked briefly at the landscape product.  It looks like its used primarily to manage ubuntu systems.    Its also a syslog analyzer?
<holstein> davidl_: im not sure... is a server log... a proprietary thing
<holstein> i would start with... what do you want? and why? and how would you like it?
<holstein> would you like the system to email you?
<holstein> would you like to just see a log of activity?
<davidl_> I would like to see a log of activity from multiple devices, with filters for several different types of events.  Thresholds that trigger email or pager notification
<davidl_> I know that our wireless controller, core switch and core router can forward all their logs to a syslog server
<davidl_> so I want to setup a syslog server that in turn has some analysis tools that make it easy to monitor the log files
<davidl_> I did find this list: http://www.syslog.org/wiki/Main/LogAnalyzers
<davidl_> but there are only a couple that are free
<davidl_> Octopussy will generate email and/or jabber notifications.
<holstein> http://www.turnkeylinux.org/forum/general/20110616/syslog-server-appliance-request-features-rff
<holstein> i tend to try several options and go with the path of least resistance
<davidl_> yeah... that's what I want to do...
<holstein> i have only heard of splunk
<davidl_> yeah... Someone told me about that too... but I don't think they have a free version
<davidl_> turnkeylink had a link to this: http://czanik.blogs.balabit.com/2011/06/a-comparison-of-syslog-ng-web-guis/
<holstein> what you are trying to do might be worth paying for
<holstein> im sure its not trivial
<davidl_> yeah...
<davidl_> true
<holstein> not that you cant do it... its just probably a lot of config, and points of failure to troubleshoot
<holstein> unless you just find an appliance for it
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-01-28
<ubuntu_persona> hi everyone
<ashickur-noor> http://www.ultrasong.com/musicvideoblog/wp-content/uploads/2012/01/asa.jpg
<ashickur-noor> see this pic
<ashickur-noor> how to solve it?
<geirha> Hm. Wubi is a bit beyond my knowledge, but what does that logfile say?
<ashickur-noor> I don't have thosw
<ashickur-noor> I get it from our local forum
<geirha> Well, the logfile will hopefully show some useful information about the problem, so ask the poster to post that log file
<ashickur-noor> OK
<ashickur-noor> I have posted
<ashickur-noor> When Give reply I will inform
<ashickur-noor> Need to go
<ashickur-noor> bye
<sw0rdfish> sudo add-apt-repository https://edge.launchpad.net/~transmissionbt/+archive/ppa/
<sw0rdfish> isn't that the right way to add a repo?
<raju> sw0rdfish:  you can add it by using update manager
<raju> sw0rdfish:  use this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#Adding_Other_Repositories
<sw0rdfish> thanks raju :)
<raju> sw0rdfish:  welcome :)
<geirha> For the record, it's sudo add-apt-repository ppa:transmissionbt/ppa
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-01-29
<newguy> i was thinking of installing ubuntu onto a separate hdd, but how would i set my computer to give me the option of which os to launch on startup?
<benonsoftware> newguy: When the computer boots up GRUB should disply a lost of OSes to choose from
<benonsoftware> :(
<E3D3> Where should I look for more key-bindings like 'Control-D' for terminal ? Shortcut-keys don't list them.
<JoseeAntonioR> e3d3 You mean, copy and paste?
<E3D3> No, those I know but I just want to find Control-D somewhere in a list, that must learn me more. I can't find any info about Control-D ?!
<zeroseven0183> Is Gconf-Editor installed?
<E3D3> zeroseven0183: Are you asking me ?
<zeroseven0183> Yes E3D3. Sorry for not addressing you directly.
<zeroseven0183> Have you tried looking for it in gconf-editor?
<E3D3> np, No I didn't. Never thought about it & still don't know why but like to try. I be right back. Thanks
<geirha> E3D3: In a terminal, run   stty -a
<geirha> The stty command queries the terminal's settings. You won't find those bindings in gnome's config.
<E3D3> Yes :-)
<E3D3> There's a nice list. I knew its no orphan. Why couldn't I find it elsewhere - or did I search so bad ?
<E3D3> geirha: Thanks
<divyanshu> please help                         http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11648593#post11648593
<MobileDruif> What did you want to know Guest?
<Guest11872> So here is my problem...
<Guest11872> I have bought a new HDD of 500GB what I want to do is make 3 partitions
<Guest11872> 1st: Windows 7 (~80GB)
<Guest11872> 2nd: Ubuntu (~20GB[Hope it would be enough])
<MobileDruif> Plenty
<Guest11872> 3rd: For Storing data
<MobileDruif> Alright
<Guest11872> For 1st no problem
<MobileDruif> No? ;)
<Guest11872> After making the Windows install on an 80 GB primary partition which is NTFS
<MobileDruif> It's Windows ;) There's your problem...JK
<Guest11872> Which File system should I use for Ubuntu?
<Guest11872> Will NTFS be OK or ext3 will be better for the Ubuntu?
<MobileDruif> I did a quick read-up on the subject, because I'm not really familiar with it.
<Guest11872> Ok
<MobileDruif> It's not recommended, but there is a way to set it up: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/35807/how-to-harmonize-your-dual-boot-setup-for-windows-and-ubuntu/
<Guest11872> So whats your opinion?
<Guest11872> Didn't get! Whats not recomended NTFS or Dual Boot?
<MobileDruif> Disclaimer: attempt at your own risk, I will *NOT* be held liable for any loss of data
<MobileDruif> Making a shared partition
<Guest11872> Ofcourse! why would I hold you responsible? ;D
<Guest11872> What exactly is this shared partition and how to make it?
<Guest11872> #ubuntu-in
<Culiforge> 10.04_3.2GHz Intel while looking at my system monitor, it appears my swap is not being utilized. It never goes above or below 12% while my physical memory utilization while tasking is in the 70-90% range... is this normal?
<Culiforge> also getting greyed out windows like the system is chugging too hard and needs to catch up..
<coalwater> from what i'v seen Ubuntu usually prefers the ram, as long as it's not totally full it wont be using the swap much
<coalwater> do you have cpu usage?
<coalwater> high*
<Culiforge> never above 80% usually
<Culiforge> idles around 20%
<Culiforge> working spikes around 40-60%
<coalwater> well, does this happen every time? or just this time?
<Culiforge> no, it's pretty much constant...(ie, right now, not doing anything but irc, and firefox) system is idle cpu@20, physmem@80, swap@12
<coalwater> how much ram do u have ? 2GB?
<Culiforge> currently 512, got more coming.. they sent the wrong stuff
<coalwater> i see, probably things will get better when you increase the ram, firefox tend to use a lil too much ram, so that might be the problem
<Culiforge> will be 2G when it comes.. but it seem that the system shouldn't be greying out windows like it is.. but I can see where it would mostly be a low memory issue..
<coalwater> the greying out is like windows when it says program not responding and it all goes white
<Culiforge> kinda like the system is trying to catch up
<coalwater> probably this time is spent by ubuntu trying to free up memory for whatever operation it's trying to do
<coalwater> you could try chrome for now, should be less memoery intensive
<coalwater> try using 'top' in terminal
<Culiforge> I don't understand that... top
<Snicksie> Culiforge, swap is slower then memory ;)
<Snicksie> the system monitor should show the correct values too
<coalwater> ok, use processes tab and sort by memory usage
<Culiforge> indeed, aware that swap is slower.. but it never goes above or below 12%
<JackyAlcine> top's like Windows Task Manager without the killing feature.
<coalwater> u could increase the swappiness or w/e in the fstab, but that stuff needs lil time, and i need to go ffor a bit , be back in half an hour or so
<JackyAlcine> Shows a list of all I/O and CPU usages.
<coalwater> brb
<Culiforge> thx coalwater
<Culiforge> right now gnome sys monitor it the biggest memory user at ~10% but sys monitor greyed out when switching tabs
<Snicksie> you might wanna try using less programs and/or use a lighter desktop environment. I guess you use unity right now or ...? lubuntu is specially for slower computers
<Culiforge> Snicksie: I can see that... I am running apache,mysql,koha in the background
<Culiforge> but none of that seems to be pulling huge resources either
<Culiforge> I do have another question though... my browser access through 127.0.0.1 is waaaaaay slower than I would have thought. normal web browsing is quite snappy though. any thoughts?
<geirha> Does ''ip -o -4 addr'' run in a terminal show a line for an lo interface?
<Culiforge> 1: lo    inet 127.0.0.1/8 scope host lo
<Culiforge> 2: eth1    inet 192.168.1.9/24 brd 192.168.1.255 scope global eth1
<geirha> Yeah, that looks correct
<geirha> How about ''route -n|grep 127'' ?
<Culiforge> no output
<geirha> Same here, so that should be fine
<geirha> I don't know why it would be so slow then :/
<coalwater> back
<Culiforge> geirha: was looking around and saw some boards talking about php.in and resolvconf so it may be more program specific
<geirha> Well, resolv.conf shouldn't be an issue when you use an ip address
<geirha> But yeah, could be some weirdness with php.
<geirha> Compare ''ping -c 5 127.0.0.1'' with ''ping -c 5 google.com''
<Culiforge> although when I start apache it spews something about not being able to find a fully qualified domain name or something to that effect
<Culiforge> --- 127.0.0.1 ping statistics ---
<Culiforge> 5 packets transmitted, 5 received, 0% packet loss, time 3997ms
<Culiforge> rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 0.036/0.041/0.045/0.005 ms
<Culiforge> --- google.com ping statistics ---
<Culiforge> 5 packets transmitted, 5 received, 0% packet loss, time 4006ms
<Culiforge> rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 31.214/32.283/32.905/0.593 ms
<geirha> Yeah, so the lo interface is working fine. Must be php
<geirha> (or apache)
<coalwater> u kknow for sure that the apache service is up ?
<geirha> btw, please use a pastebin for pasting more than 2 lines at a time
<Culiforge> will do---> pastebin
<Culiforge> yes, apache is up or I wouldn't be able to access my ILS(koha) right?
<coalwater> idk what is that
<Culiforge> integrated library system.. won't run unless apache is
<Culiforge> i see 3 instances of apache2 in sys monitor
<coalwater> and 127.0.0.1 doesn
<coalwater> work ?
<Culiforge> it works, it's just access is terribly slow
<coalwater> could be the same issue
<coalwater> rams
<Culiforge> right-o, I'll stop complaining until my ram gets here then :)
<coalwater> try a ligher browser if u want to stick with ubuntu desktop
<coalwater> how long do u expect to wait for the rest of the ram to come
<Culiforge> I'll more than likely be switching to fedora soon (although I do like ubuntu personally) because it's what I'll need for work
<Culiforge> hopefully by midweek, the ram will come
<coalwater> how much ram is free if you close firefox ?
<Culiforge> 50%
<Culiforge> so firefox with 5 tabs is using btw 100-130M
<Culiforge> afk one sec, gotta let the dog out real quick
<coalwater> well with me, firefox eats up as much as it could do lol, idk if its my addons or what, but sometimes i forefox+netbeans or somethign could eat up all my 4.5GB at work, i tend to restart firefox every now and then, to free up memory
<Culiforge> back coalwater: same here but <150M doesn't seem like an issue
<geirha> Same with google-chrome and chromium. Once in a while it starts eating mem like crazy. The only solution is to restart the browser.
<geirha> I suspect it's mainly the fault of flash
<Culiforge> geirha: I agree, flash or java. java was a suspect on my old windows machine
<coalwater> u use lucid right? 10.4
<Culiforge> yup
<coalwater> if you're going to reinstall the system anyway, maybe ud want to try to install lxde or something, a lighter weight desktop environment
<coalwater> just temporarily till you do a full reisntall or something
<Culiforge> coalwater: sounds like a grand idea
<coalwater> but apparently it will install a lot of things, idk how good/bad idea this is lol http://paste.ubuntu.com/821167/ [ran apt-get install-s  lubuntu-desktop] -s = simulate only
<coalwater> there's a space between install and -s, sry
<Culiforge> I remember seeing somewhere there is an argument for installs like that where it will only install a pure environment without additional progs and whistles and bells and stuff.. I'll look for that again
<coalwater> Culiforge: if you find it please do share it :D
<Culiforge> coalwater: will do.. I did find something on psychocats that "rolls back" all the extra default installs but it wasn't what I remember seeing
<hobgoblin> Culiforge: minimal install perhaps - there's on of those on psychocat's page
<hobgoblin> Culiforge: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/minimal
<bobfree> why if I do "service networking stop" then start it back up again my internet connection doesn't come back up until I reboot? my IP is assigned through DHCP
<LemonAid> My DVD writer can`t read any cd/dvd written with Brasero, in either Ubuntu or Windows. When i put the dvd in, after i have burned it, the dvd writer unmounts itself in both OS as well.. if that makes any sense. Did anyone encounter this before?
<chrisoffice> hello
<benonsoftware> Hi
<chrisoffice> u r here again?
 * benonsoftware nods
<chrisoffice> :-)
<chrisoffice> so one can be on multiple channels at the same time?
<benonsoftware> Yes
<chrisoffice> i c, thanks
<chrisoffice> i just installed ubuntu, maybe u can help me with some stupid questions
<benonsoftware> Ok
<chrisoffice> is there anyway i can log in as root?
<benonsoftware> chrisoffice: No as that is unwise but you can run sudo
<JoseeAntonioR> D:
<JoseeAntonioR> Sorry, wrong channel
<chrisoffice> but i need to do sudo everytime
<chrisoffice> i hate that
<JoseeAntonioR> chrisoffice You can do su -i
<JoseeAntonioR> chrisoffice But you would have to set the password
<geirha> sudo -i
<chrisoffice> let me try
<chrisoffice> invalid option
<geirha> He meant sudo
<JoseeAntonioR> chrisoffice Yep, sorry. But, to enable this, you have to run "sudo passwd root" without quotes, to set the password.
<geirha> NO!
<chrisoffice> to set a psw for root 1st?
<JoseeAntonioR> chrisoffice Yes
<geirha> Don't set a password for root
<geirha> just run   sudo -i  and you have a root shell
<chrisoffice> geirha, why?
<JoseeAntonioR> geirha If he doesn't he wouldn't be able to login with sudo -i
<chrisoffice> i ran sudo -i, then i ask "who am i"
<geirha> JoseeAntonioR: sudo -i asks for your user's password, not root's
<JoseeAntonioR> chrisoffice Do it, otherwise you won't be able to login
<chrisoffice> i m still me, not ROOT
<JoseeAntonioR> geirha Check the docs, it asks for the root password, not the user one. sudo asks that one.
<geirha> geirha@pilot:/tmp$ sudo -i
<geirha> [sudo] password for geirha:
<chrisoffice> geirha, yes
<chrisoffice> geirha, after that, u ask who am i
<chrisoffice> geirha, it will say geirha, not root
<JoseeAntonioR> geirha Well, it asks the root password for me.
<geirha> chrisoffice: echo "$USER"
<chrisoffice> geirha, no return
<geirha> Well, who am i is not a reliable way to see which user your shell is runnign as
<geirha> It just shows you who owns the terminal you're in.
<chrisoffice> the only thing after " sudo -i" is that the prompt changed
<chrisoffice> from ~$ to ~#
<geirha> The # indicates the shell is running as root
<chrisoffice> i c
<geirha> Try a command that would normally require sudo, e.g.  apt-get update
<chrisoffice> i c, so under "~#", i don't need sudo anymore?
<geirha> JoseeAntonioR: Then you might have some odd setup in /etc/sudoers
<geirha> chrisoffice: right, though be very careful. A small typo could wipe your system.
<chrisoffice> i c
<geirha> Like an accidental space in an rm command
<chrisoffice> thanks, geirha, another question regarding the file system
<chrisoffice> i just set this thing up, dude, really confused
<chrisoffice> if i go to file system
<geirha> You can also configure sudo to allow you to run commands as root without requiring password btw.
<geirha> go on
<chrisoffice> it shows all these folders, bin, root, home, etc
<chrisoffice> now, why am i not seeing the other partition, cus when i set it up, i believe i divided the hd into 2 partitions
<chrisoffice> like c and d as u normally c in windows
<geirha> In linux, partitions don't get assigned letters. You set the main one as /, and all the other partitions you mount on directories under /
<geirha> By default, they will be mounted under /media/
<chrisoffice> i c
<chrisoffice> so the partition that the linux is installed on is /, and the spare one is /media/?
<geirha> chrisoffice: No, inside /media, like /media/the-filesystem-label/
<chrisoffice> i.e., the media folder i c under the file system is actually the other partition?
<geirha> chrisoffice: run   df -h   to see mounted partitions
<geirha> It'l be a subdirectory of /media
<chrisoffice> Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<chrisoffice> /dev/sda1              55G  4.2G   48G   9% /
<chrisoffice> udev                  368M  4.0K  368M   1% /dev
<chrisoffice> tmpfs                 150M  760K  149M   1% /run
<chrisoffice> none                  5.0M     0  5.0M   0% /run/lock
<chrisoffice> none                  375M  164K  375M   1% /run/shm
<chrisoffice> root@HP-Tablet:~#
<geirha> When pasting more than two lines at once, please use a pastebin.
<chrisoffice> so i only have one partition?
<geirha> Anyway, your other partition is not mounted anywhere
<geirha> sudo fdisk -l   will show an overview of your harddrives and their partitions (don't paste it, just look at it)
<chrisoffice> so what are the other ones listed here? /dev for example?
<geirha> chrisoffice: Special, magical filesystems Ubuntu uses. It's the ones with names like /dev/sda2 you're interested in
<chrisoffice> after fdisk -l, it lists sda1 , sda2, sda5
<chrisoffice> and sda1 is the boot
<geirha> What's in the System column of sda5 ?
<chrisoffice> show a asterik sign under boot
<chrisoffice> linux swap / solaris
<chrisoffice> and "extended" for sda2
<chrisoffice> what do they mean?
<geirha> Right. That means you only have /dev/sda1. /dev/sda5 is a swap partition.
<chrisoffice> what about sda2?
<chrisoffice> says "extended"
<geirha> chrisoffice: the harddrive can only be partitioned into 4 partitions, sda1-4
<geirha> but you can make one of those four partitions an extended partition, and inside the extended partition, you can have many partitions (called logical partitions).
<chrisoffice> oh, i c
<chrisoffice> similar to windows
<geirha> This is due to historic reasons. Introducing the extended partition was a way to work around not being able to have more than 4 partitions.
<chrisoffice> that means the sda1 did not take up the entire HD
<chrisoffice> otherwise there should not be extened partition, right?
<geirha> sda1 has 55GiB. How large is the entire HD?
<chrisoffice> 60
<geirha> Right, so the extended one probably covers the rest of the disk
<geirha> And the swap probably covers the entire extended partition.
<chrisoffice> ok, now, if i click on the root folder, i can't open it
<chrisoffice> U R RIGHT
<chrisoffice> swap and extened have the same block numbers
<geirha> That's the root user's homedir. It is only accesible to the root user.
<chrisoffice> i m root right now, after sudo -i
<chrisoffice> but still can't open it
<geirha> chrisoffice: Only in that one terminal. Your nautilus (file browser) is still running as your user.
<geirha> You can run nautilus as root though.  gksudo nautilus
<geirha> Or you can install the nautilus-gksu package which adds a "Open as administrator" option
<chrisoffice> after that, i can open the root
<chrisoffice> but it only has one thing inside, "desktop"
<chrisoffice> :-)
<geirha> Yes, there's typically not much interesting in there
<chrisoffice> i thought the root would be like the system folder in windows
<chrisoffice> :-)
<chrisoffice> so if i want to install a program, which folder should i installed it to?
<chrisoffice> it does not have a "program" folder
<geirha> an application's files are spread around the filesystem.
<geirha> library files go in /usr/lib, executables in /usr/bin, datafiles in /usr/share etc
<chrisoffice> oh
<geirha> very different from the way it's done in windows.
<chrisoffice> say i d/l and install a chris.tar.gz program from the internet
<chrisoffice> after i download it, it show up in my /home/chris/downloads folder
<geirha> Then I'd say: don't do that. Search for it in the software center instead.
<geirha> If you don't find it there, look for a ppa that has a package for it.
<chrisoffice> i can't find it there
<geirha> If there's no ppa, look for a deb-file
<chrisoffice> what is ppa? pre-packaged app?
<geirha> .tar.gz is one of the last resorts
<geirha> !ppa
<ubot2`> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa
<chrisoffice> nothing like that either, ok, i wanna install the linux drive for alfa adapter
<chrisoffice> http://www.alfa.com.tw/in/front/bin/ptlist.phtml?Category=105397
<chrisoffice> no debian file either
<geirha> Then it gets complicated
<chrisoffice> only thing available us tar.gz
<chrisoffice> i downloaded to my /home/chris/downloads/ folder
<chrisoffice> now, i did txvf to unzip it
<chrisoffice> but then i stuck
<bioterror> install checkinstall
<chrisoffice> i just don;t know how to install a program
<bioterror> !checkinstall
<ubot2`> checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<bioterror> usually you should read the INSTALL file inside the folder
<bioterror> it suggest you to run ./configure
<bioterror> then you will run make
<bioterror> and then checkinstall
<chrisoffice> not make install?
<geirha> There's no recipe for installing from a tar.gz. Apart from extracting it and looking for a README and/or INSTALL file for further instructions.
<chrisoffice> what is .sh file?
<geirha> Usually a shell script
<geirha> Though not necessarily an sh script. Could be bash, ksh, csh etc
<chrisoffice> i like every part of ubuntu, except this program installing part, this is killing me
<chrisoffice> such a easy task under windows, why is it so difficult under linux?
<geirha> chrisoffice: It's not. It's easier in Ubuntu.
<chrisoffice> well, it is easier if u can find it in the depository
<geirha> It's fairly easy in Windows, if an installer.exe is provided. You'd just double click it and it installs.
<geirha> That's what deb files do in Ubuntu.
<chrisoffice> but many program are only in tar.gz formats
<geirha> This is more akin to having to download a .zip file in windows, then extract the zip and put each file in the right place
<chrisoffice> so .deb is like .exe under windows, right?
<geirha> Which you'd avoid in windows, and in Ubuntu, you want to avoid having to install from these tarballs (.tar.gz)
<geirha> chrisoffice: No .deb is more like an installer exe.
<chrisoffice> no, it is easy to unzip and install in windows
<chrisoffice> but it is tough to install tar.gz in linux
<geirha> Not if you need to put different files in different places
<geirha> chrisoffice: Which is why you want to avoid having to do install from a tar.gz in the first place.
<chrisoffice> well, but for many programs, tar.gz is the ONLY option
<geirha> The software center contains a vast ammount of software which you can install with much more ease than in windows
<geirha> chrisoffice: Not many in my experience. And it's the ones that made the software that couldn't be bothered to package it properly, leaving you with the burden
<chrisoffice> ok, now i downloaded the alfa driver in /home/chris/download/ folder, now i need to fire up the terminal and go to that folder first?
<chrisoffice> help me go through this one time if u can
<geirha> Sure, though it's probably ~/Downloads, plural and with uppercase D.
<chrisoffice> ok
<chrisoffice> sorry for the typo
<chrisoffice> how should i go to this folder in terminal?
<geirha> And you want to do this as your user (i.e. no sudo -i)
<chrisoffice> why?
<geirha> cd ~/Downloads
<chrisoffice> why not sudo?
<geirha> It's only the last step that requires root
<chrisoffice> i c
<geirha> Or, well, it depends on what the tar.gz contains.
<chrisoffice> so when i fire up the terminal, i m already in the /home/chris/ folder?
<chrisoffice> that's why i only need ~/download
<chrisoffice> Downloads
<chrisoffice> sorry
<geirha> ~/ is expanded to /home/chris/ (or whatever your homedir is)
<geirha> e.g. try  echo ~
<geirha> But yes, you'll be in your homefolder in a fresh terminal, so just  cd Downloads  should do
<chrisoffice> after echo !, /home/chris
<geirha> Aye, for me that echo prints /home/geirha
<chrisoffice> but cd ~/Downloads does not work, no such directory
<chrisoffice> how do i list directories under a folder?
<geirha> ls
<chrisoffice> ok, i m in
<chrisoffice>  now i do xzvf?
<geirha> tar zxvf thefile.tar.gz
<geirha> There's tab completion if you know what that is
<bioterror> z is not needed anymoar ;)
<geirha> meh, doesn't hurt :)
<chrisoffice> shot, it does not work, the file i downloades is a .zip file
<chrisoffice> weird
<geirha> then  unzip thefile.zip
<bioterror> unzip -x file
<chrisoffice> after extract, i do ls
<chrisoffice> 036NHR_linux_v3.0.2164.20110715.zip
<chrisoffice> RTL8192CU_8188CUS_8188CE-VAU_linux_v3.0.2164.20110715
<chrisoffice> shows these 2 files
<geirha> The last one there is probably a directory
<geirha> cd RTL<tab>
<chrisoffice> yes
<chrisoffice> i should cd this directory 1st?
<geirha> yes, type cd RTL then hit the tab key
<chrisoffice> yep, i m in
<chrisoffice> now i do tar zxvf?
<geirha> No idea.
<geirha> Depends on what that directory contains
<chrisoffice> android_reference_codes  driver      readme.txt        wpa_supplicant_hostapd
<chrisoffice> document		 install.sh  ReleaseNotes.doc
<geirha> xdg-open readme.txt
<chrisoffice> i did
<chrisoffice> i just click it to open
<geirha> It will hopefully explain how to procede
<chrisoffice> not really though
<chrisoffice> ok, i found a tar.gz file under the driver folder
<chrisoffice> ls
<geirha> Could be you're just supposed to run install.sh
<chrisoffice> how do i run install.sh?
<geirha> Seems there's some instructions for some of the drivers here: http://www.alfa.com.tw/in/front/bin/ptlist.phtml?Category=105437
<geirha> I see some "How do you install the Ubuntu driver?" pdfs ...
<chrisoffice> ok, i did not look there
<chrisoffice> but in the releasenote, it says 	6. install.sh
<chrisoffice> 	   Script to easy make 8192cu driver.
<chrisoffice> this is really getting complicated, under documents, there is a file named HowTo build driver under kernel tree
<chrisoffice> open it, it says
<geirha> Yes, a kernel driver is very complicated to build by yourself
<chrisoffice> can't even paste here
<chrisoffice> damn
<chrisoffice> 1. Copy our driver into drivers/net/wireless/ and rename it as rtl8192cu, for example.
<chrisoffice> 2. Add obj-$(CONFIG_RTL8192CU)  += rtl8192cu/ into drivers/net/wireless/Makefile:
<chrisoffice> 3. Add source "drivers/net/wireless/rtl8192cu/Kconfig" into drivers/net/wireless/Kconfig
<chrisoffice> 4. Config kernel, for example, with “make menuconfig” command  to select y or m for our driver
<chrisoffice> 5. Build kernel with “make” command
<geirha> Well, sudo sh install.sh  may or may not work. It may even hose your system. You have to trust the creators of that driver and its install script that they know what they're doing.
<geirha> err, pastebin
<geirha> I'd consider looking in a forum dedicated to this driver, or at the ubuntuforums. Chances are someone has done this and provided some step by step instructions for others.
<chrisoffice> ok, thanks, i will try it later
<chrisoffice> so in general, we either install from a depository or from the ppa>?
<chrisoffice> what does the .sh file normally do? cus there is always a .sh file in the tar.gz
<geirha> A shell script is a file containing multiple commands in order. It usually also includes some logic and math.
<chrisoffice> it is like a autoran?
<chrisoffice> autorun in windows>?
<geirha> I suppose, except it's not run automatically.
<chrisoffice> i c
<geirha> You have to run it
<chrisoffice> to run the .sh file, we do sh filename.sh?
<geirha> If it's an sh script, yes, that's one way to run it. Though as I said earlier, it might not be an sh script, it could be a bash script or ksh script or other.
<geirha> Some people slap on .sh on the end even when it's not actually an sh script. Presumably to confuse their users.
<chrisoffice> oh, so a .sh file can mean different things, not necessarily a shell bin script
<chrisoffice> is that what u said?
<geirha> It's typically a shell script, but not necessarily a script written be run with /bin/sh, it could be it's meant to be run with /bin/bash or /bin/ksh or whatever instead.
<chrisoffice> i c
<geirha> The only way to tell is to open it and know what to look for.
<geirha> Or run it and see if it fails, though that could have some bad side effects
<chrisoffice> and what's the difference between /bin and /usr/bin?
<chrisoffice> c, the ubuntu is getting reallly complicated if u want to master it, it is easy if u only want to use it, like using a ipad
<geirha> Not much. /bin contains the most important executables that need to be around for an absolute minimal linux system. Everything else goes in /usr/bin
<geirha> It's somewhat common to have /usr a separate partition, so in case mounting that partition fails, you have executables in /bin and /sbin to help you figure out why and/or fix it.
<chrisoffice> i c, what about /mnt folder?
<geirha> Mainly used to hold temporary mounts
<chrisoffice> i c, so sbin is also for executables?
<geirha> Yes, for executables only admins can run
<chrisoffice> so for different users, each one has a different bin folder, or the same bin folder?
<chrisoffice> i guess u can install a program so that only one user can use it
<geirha> executables regular users can run goes in bin
<geirha> Yes, you can install a program in your homedir and run it from there
<chrisoffice> i thought the executables went to /usr/bin folder after u install it
<chrisoffice> how are u going to install it in ur home dir?
<geirha> Well, you wouldn't do that with a deb. Usually, executables you put in your homedir are simple scripts.
<geirha> But advanced users may build and install software in their homedirs to test them out, or in order to create deb packages of them.
<chrisoffice> so a debian file is like a executable file?
<chrisoffice> .deb is like .exe?
<geirha> No, it's a package. It contains an archive of files, where to put the files, what questions to ask when installing it, and commands to run before/after copying the files.
<geirha> It's not an executable. It must be opened by a package manager in order to be installed.
<chrisoffice> but there is a installer inside the package though
<chrisoffice> like a .exe inside a folder in windows?
<geirha> Not really.
<chrisoffice> so what good is a debian file over a tar.gz?
<chrisoffice> tar.gz is a folder and it contains all sort of files as well
<geirha> You can just double click it to open it in a package manager, then click install.
<geirha> It will first check if you have all dependencies in place though.
<geirha> Ubuntu is not like windows, where all applications bundle their own version of shared libraries.
<geirha> In Ubuntu, a shared library is a shared library
<geirha> So if some software requires a particular library, a deb for that library must also be installed.
<chrisoffice> well, u lost me here, but anyway, i will study it more
<chrisoffice> i c
<chrisoffice> it is like a MAIN function in C language
<chrisoffice> u need to call the library first
<chrisoffice> b4 executing anything
<geirha> When you install software via the software center, it downloads and installs a deb file from a repository of deb packages. It also downloads and installs all deb files that id depends on.
<chrisoffice> so a debian package contains the library for that particular program
<geirha> a deb package may contain a library, it may contain a program, it may contain just documentation
<chrisoffice> i c
<chrisoffice> get it now
<chrisoffice> so ubuntu is based on debian
<chrisoffice> right?
<geirha> yes
<chrisoffice> i c
<chrisoffice> great help, geirha, i really appreciate your time
#ubuntu-beginners 2013-01-21
<dfboneguru> hello
<dfboneguru> i'm new :)
<yeehi> How do I view the contents of /root? I need permissions
<yeehi> some programs are installed. How do I start them automatically at start-up? eg conky redshift?
<geirha> sudo ls /root
<geirha> conky is a graphical, per-user program, so the right place to put that is in your Startup Applications
<geirha> never heard of redshift
<bear__> Hi everyone. I am having a problem with an external drive (500Gb)... when I check properties it says that it has about 250GB in contents (half full) but 499Gb "used" and less than a Gb Free... it's like when ever I have deleted something it has gotten rid of the files but not actually freed up the space
<Russian> hey what's up guys i have some monitor and resolution problems, could someone possibly shed some light?
<geirha> bear__: How do you delete something? It might have gone to trash
<geirha> e.g. selecting a file in nautilus (the file browser) and hitting the Delete key on the keyboard will just move the file to trash
<geirha> and the trash will be stored on the same filesystem as the file is on
<geirha> a hidden directory named something like .Trash-1000
<sorbanos> hi all
<sorbanos> i have maybe silly question, but i'm wondering how can i reinstall nvidia graphics driver purely in CLI
<sorbanos> can someone help me?
<geirha> sorbanos: jockey-text is the command-line equivalent of "Additional Drivers"
<geirha> jockey-text --help
<sorbanos> ok thank you for help
<raub> Shouldn't the reverse zone entry (in named.conf.local) for 172.16.101.64/27 look something like zone "64-27.101.16.172.in-addr.arpa" IN { [...] }; ?
#ubuntu-beginners 2013-01-22
<LeChosenOne> hello?
<LeChosenOne> anyone one?
<LeChosenOne> on*
#ubuntu-beginners 2013-01-23
<aged> what amount of memory would you reccomend for 11 10 in vbox please
<histo> aged: 1024 or so....  You can go lower if you want. I think the minimums are rather low for 11.10
<pip__> Hello.  I've managed to install AMDs13.1 drivers & Catalyst Control Centre in Quantal but cannot find the Overdrive tab so I can check my temp & fan speeds.  Is there something I need to enable or some other weirdness?
<holstein> pip__: is there a problem?
<holstein> if they didnt include the app, then it wont be there
<pip__> I'm not sure yet, I'd just like to keep an eye on the fan speed, my 4870 was running REALLY loud until it popped a few days ago
<pip__> I WILL NOT be overclocking the new card or anything
<holstein> pip__: there are other tools for checking
<holstein> even in the bios, which is not ideal... i usually just check when im worried... any app like that has overhead, though it might not be much... i paid $8US for my graphics card though
<pip__> ok.  I've installed a 7870, so I'd like to keep an eye on it.  Sensors tells me the temp is good though
<pip__> I found it odd that the Linux CCC didn't have the overdrive tab
<pip__> What is a decent tool to monitor the fan speeds with?
<pip__> please
<holstein> pip__: any of the applets, that i have not tried since gnome2
<pip__> haha, same here
<holstein> anything from the repos should work, assuming the device is passing it out
<pip__> I think it must be as I get a reading in W7
<holstein> pip__: no doubt that functionality *can* be supplied to you
<holstein> pip__: you cannot ever compare driver support or hardware support, or end-user experience from windows
<pip__> perhaps I should rerun sensors-detect?
<pip__> true.  I was kinda hoping that the GPU has the ability to supply the data, I guess it's making that actually happen
<pip__> anyhoo - dinner. Thanks for the help again holstein
#ubuntu-beginners 2013-01-24
<Guest26114> I'm running into an issue with trying to install Ubuntu ever since I replaced my motherboard and CPU several months ago. I'm using a Gigabyte Z77-D3H which uses a "UEFI Hybrid" from what I've been able to determine. I installed Win7 x64 Pro right when I got it so I could get up and running, but I would very much like to dual-boot and use Ubuntu primarily. I've downloaded 12.04, verified the MD5 and the burn. I switched th
<Guest26114> but every time that I boot into the disk it just states that there are no other operating systems detected. I've tried re-downloading and re-burning the disk. Using 12.04, and 12.10. I've had no luck at all getting it to determine that another OS is on the machine, and I unfortunately can't nuke my native Windows installation. Any ideas where I'm falling short?
<escott> Guest26114, are you booting win7 in EFI mode or in bios mode
<Guest26114> escott: I did change to "Legacy ROM" from "EFI ROM" in the BIOS. Perhaps I'm incorrectly assuming that means I'm booting in BIOS mode and not EFI mode.
<escott> Guest26114, yes that means it boots bios which is probably easier to work with anyways. you can select how to boot the cd/usb disk, make sure it is also set to bios mode boot
<Guest26114> escott: Maybe thats where I'm falling short. I'll need to try and figure out how to set the optical drives to Legacy mode as well.
<Guest26114> BRB, going to go dig around in the BIOS and look for it.
<Guest90719> escott: Unfortunately it looks like the settings are all correct. All HDD and CD/DVD drive options are showing as SATA. I don't even have the UEFI drive prefixes showing up for anything anymore (I'm not really sure why either)
<escott> Guest90719, what do you mean by UEFI drive prefixes
<Guest90719> escott: When selecting the drives in the boot order they used to show up as UEFI: or SATA: (if I remember correctly). Now they all just show up as SATA:.
<escott> Guest90719, gotta love EFI its still SATA in either case... they do say firmware authors are the worst
<Guest90719> escott: According to the manual (http://www.manualowl.com/m/Gigabyte/GA-Z77-D3H/Manual/272064) I'm gathering that the UEFI prefixes showed up for UEFI compatible removeable media if there was any inserted. This could potentially explain why it was showing previously. I may have had a USB drive plugged in or Win7 x64 disk in the drive.
<escott> Guest90719, EFI firmwares will generally prefer EFI boot when the media is EFI compatible. the ISO images from ubuntu/fedora/etc are all specially designed to be bootable in both EFI and BIOS mode. You should just go through and disable EFI boot options anywhere you can find it
<Guest90719> I have. I've gone through several times. It appears that the "PCI ROM Priority" and the individual drives in the boot order are the only places to select those options and I've check, verified, and tried about 15 or 20 times now. :(
<escott> Guest90719, when you boot efi the installer will want to do the right thing and setup an efi boot on the hard disk, which requires a different kind of partition table so its going to be a bit of a pain.
<Guest90719> escott: I am willing to reinstall Windows, if that makes it easier. Perhaps reinstalling it now that EFI options have been disabled would solve the issue and I could follow it up with an automated Ubuntu install afterwards (assuming that would create the right partition table type). Thoughts?
<escott> Guest90719, you could theoretically convert from an mbr partition to a gpt partition, then install with a gpt setup, and then revert back to mbr partition type and remove grub-efi and install the standard grub for a bios boot
<Guest90719> That sounds painful and frustrating.
<Guest90719> Would my reinstall plan work, do you think? Or would I still need to follow those steps even if I reinstalled now with EFI disabled?
<escott> Guest90719, yes it would be somewhat painful. a direct bios boot and bios install would be easier. you can verify you are booting in bios mode by making sure that the folder /sys/firmware/efi does not exist
<escott> Guest90719, at the end of the day the easiest path is to get the system to boot the installer in bios mode so that it just works
<Guest90719> My proposal then is to: 1) Verify (again) that all EFI options are disabled in the BIOS. 2) Wipe the entire drive clean. 3) Install a fresh copy of Win7 x64 4) Install Ubuntu and cross fingers that it recognizes the Win7 install.
<escott> Guest90719, you shouldnt need to reinstall win7
<escott> Guest90719, unless you did something to start the installer. but so long as you saw the installer wasnt recognizing windows and backed out you should be fine
<Guest90719> Are you suggesting to 1) boot Ubuntu Live CD 2)make sure /sts/firmware/efi does not exist 3) Manually partition and install Ubuntu without automated repartitioning 4) Manual install LILO/GRUB2?
<Guest90719> I apologize, I suspect I'm confused.
<escott> 1,2,3) install ubuntu normally no special manual partitioning should be necessary
<escott> Guest90719, the only reason you have a problem is that your disk is a bios disk, your install media is booted as efi
<Guest90719> So the trick is to, at this point, somehow force the install media to boot in BIOS mode? Do I understand that correctly?
<escott> Guest90719, the installer does the right thing and says "this is an efi system, I need to look for an efi disk. It sees a disk but its not an efi disk so from the perspective of the installer there is no bootable OS on that computer
<escott> because for all it knows the system can ONLY be booted in EFI mode
<escott> Guest90719, once you get the usb/cd booting in bios mode it should see the bios partitioned disk and the bios bootable windows and everything should be easy from tehre
<escott> Guest90719, cant tell you where those options are in the system firmware
<Guest90719> So then the question is just to get the disk and the boot media in the same mode.
<escott> but on my system it will list two boot options for every media that it sees. So it will show SATA1 bios and SATA1 UEFI and for each usb stick in the system at POST it shows an EFI and a BIOS option
<Guest90719> Hrm. Alright, sounds like back into the BIOS again for more digging. I can't imagine that I've missed a setting in there somewhere, but I'll keep taking a look.
<Guest90719> Thank you so much for your time and advice.
<Guest90719> I'll be sure to let you know if it works :)
<escott> Guest90719, if you cant find it there you can do it the long painful way with gdisks
<escott> but i would recommend reading rodsbooks.com first
<escott> so you know what you are doing
<Guest90719> Thank you :)
<escott> you would also have a spare junk partition ~100MB if you go the convert to gpt and convert back approach
<escott> given how long Win7 is likely to stick around it would probably be a good idea to file a bug on this (if there isn't one already) because the installer needs a way to be told to override the boot method and do a bios install despite being booted as efi
<escott> Guest90719, there may even be a flag you can pass to ubiquity to force it to install in bios mode
<escott> Guest90719, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1015211 is probably pretty applicable
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1015211 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Ubiquity installed grub-efi when it should have installed grub-pc" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Guest90719> Doesn't Win7 x64 automatically use GPT?
<escott> Guest90719, GPT is a partition table type, but its not directly related to EFI
<escott> Guest90719, it is preferred by EFI
<escott> but not required
<escott> msdos/mbr partitions are similarly preferred by BIOS but also not required
<escott> but you cannot change your installed Win7 from a BIOS boot to an EFI boot in any easy way
<escott> and i dont know how good Win7 EFI boot support is
<escott> it would have to be 64bit Win7 to even do EFI boot and then there are some additional restrictions... long and short you are stuck with BIOS on your system as long as you have that Win7 install
<Guest90719> escott: Thank you so much for your help tonight. I really appreciate your insight.
<amoma> gnome terminal wants to install a font. How disable it?
<holstein> amoma: you mean, not install the font?
<holstein> i would consider using a different terminal, or try to force the install without the recommended font
<amoma> holstein, i do not want to install those fonts.
<amoma> it is in all terminals, unless i turn of gnome gui.
<holstein> amoma: fonts are pretty small, if its a space issue
<holstein> !tty | amoma
<ubot2> amoma: To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution
<holstein> ^^ that gets you a console.. maybe you dont need a desktop environment at all
<quantlinear_> Hi to all
<quantlinear_> Hi , I have been experincing a problem with the ubuntu in regard to re-boot which ended in the system crash    any body care to help me ,although i have recieved very great help from the moderator Alfred and few but i am still nowhere close to solve the problem
<quantlinear_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2107982&highlight=needed+start+Ubuntu+re-boot
<quantlinear_> anybody on here can help me with some issue
<holstein> quantlinear_: on first read, i would do a few things... i would test with a live CD with the hard drive removed if possible
<holstein> i would try and remove the hard drive from the equation, and test it
<quantlinear_> hard rive is fine
<quantlinear_> hard drive is fine ]
<holstein> quantlinear_: then you should be able to reproduce the error with a live CD
<holstein> if its hardware support related
<quantlinear_> any of you know anything about how to increase the sda1 which is the system root
<holstein> quantlinear_: i would resize from a live CD using gparted
<quantlinear_> I have inserted the live cd, chose "try ubuntu"
<holstein> quantlinear_: i might use a parted magic CD or the ultimate boot cd
<quantlinear_> so , are you saying to burn a new cd that has a Gparted , then insert to my pc and then increase the partition size
<quantlinear_> could you do me a favour and look at the link                                 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2107982&highlight=needed+start+Ubuntu+re-boot
<holstein> quantlinear_: when i resize partitions, i use gparted from a live CD
<holstein> quantlinear_: i am looking at that, and i am sugesting it could be an issue with the hard drive, if you think its not, then you should be able to reproduce the error with a live CD
<quantlinear_> on the second page , well, If i can get back to my intial system, then i can install the new gparted
<quantlinear_> @ holsteinwell,   >>> second page
<holstein> quantlinear_: you use gparted from a live CD
<holstein> quantlinear_: you dont want to do that from the installed OS
<quantlinear_> No, I have the original ubuntu without the gparted
<quantlinear_> lets put the gparted on the side
<quantlinear_> i am on the installtion window after I have clicked on the
<quantlinear_> install butoon
<quantlinear_> button
<quantlinear_> I am on the  option "try ubuntu" after. If I click install Ubuntu,then it gave me two options (erase ubuntu -  something else )  then i followed SOMETHING ELSE :     so i have clicked on something else : then there is a installation type window     Devive   dev/dsa  dev/sda1/ext4    5498 MB   dev/sda5  dev/dsa3 ext4    993203        I have clicked on CHANGE @   dev/sda1/ext4    5498 MB    But
<holstein> quantlinear_: if the live cd is hanging you up, use a diferent one
<quantlinear_> the live CD is fine , read the above
<holstein> http://gparted.sourceforge.net/ http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/
<holstein> quantlinear_: ? choosing "something else" is the only way to run the live CD
<quantlinear_> yeh
<quantlinear_> so I did that
<holstein> i dont unerstand why that is mentioned above, unless you are having issues with it
<quantlinear_> but
<holstein> if so, use another live CD.. one with just gparted
<quantlinear_> ok
<holstein> if you need/want to resize a partition, use gparted from a live CD
<quantlinear_> but could I get your attention on this
<holstein> you will want to have all your data backedup
<holstein> quantlinear_: you have my attention
<quantlinear_> we both repeating the same thing
<quantlinear_> thank you
<holstein> quantlinear_: i suggest testing the drive
<holstein> quantlinear_: i think you are assuming the drive is OK.. unless you did a test that took an hour or so
<quantlinear_> right now, I have a window that says "EDIT A PARTION"
<holstein> http://gparted.sourceforge.net/display-doc.php?name=help-manual#gparted-resize-partition
<quantlinear_> under dev/sda1 ext4 which is my system root
<quantlinear_> I can increase the partition from here but i am stuck to what option to choose
<holstein> quantlinear_: ?
<quantlinear_> on the same window " EDIT PARTITION " under USE AS:
<holstein> i would have *all* data backedup ...and i would grow it out, if it can be
<holstein> there are cases where it cant be
<quantlinear_> do not use the partition
<holstein> quantlinear_: thats an installer sounds like
<holstein> quantlinear_: what are you trying to do? install? or just edit a partition?
<quantlinear_> the "edit the partition"
<holstein> quantlinear_: i would download a simpler, more appropriate CD, after backing up all data
<quantlinear_> in there i can increase the size
<holstein> i would consider just reinstalling as well
<quantlinear_> but there is glitch that i dont know which to choose
<quantlinear_> before i click OK
<holstein> quantlinear_: feel free to take screenshots and post to imagebin
<quantlinear_> the root partition which is sd1 is quiet small , just 5498
<holstein> i would *not* do *anything* without having the data backeup
<quantlinear_> hmm hold on i say screen shut check the same link as previous in 2minutes
<quantlinear_> please
<quantlinear_> @ holstein , are you there ?@
<quantlinear_> @ holstein , are you there ?@
<holstein> quantlinear_: sure.. you can just ask though, and one of the volunteers will help if they can.. not that i mind you pinging me
<quantlinear_> I have uploaded the image and you can see the updated of my comments on the belwo link
<holstein> quantlinear_: i think everyone will agree... have you tested the hard drive?
<holstein> quantlinear_: if you'll use imagebin, then i wont have to login
<quantlinear_> The hard drive was tested , I have been using linux only for 3 months
<quantlinear_> really didnt spent that much to learn the technical basis
<holstein> quantlinear_: how did you test the hard drive?
<quantlinear_> i am not paying for ignoring it
<holstein> quantlinear_: it literally wont hurt to test it
<holstein> if you are saying "i dont want to" then thats fine, but i am saying, you are assuming, and thats never a good idea when troubleshooting
<quantlinear_> the hard drive , I have tested before assemble the PC
<holstein> quantlinear_: then, what is the issue?
<holstein> you made a partition too small at install?
<quantlinear_> but , look at the screen , the hard drive is working fine , its responding
<holstein> quantlinear_: i am trying to login.. and then i can see the "screen" otherwise, you can post it to imagebin
<quantlinear_> i am hearing that you want me to be sure than going round the circle
<quantlinear_> please try to log-in
<holstein> quantlinear_: i want to be sure you are not missing something
<holstein> quantlinear_: i *will* login eventually.. but it would be easier for me and the other volunteers to do things in the easiest possible way
<holstein> quantlinear_: it'll have to be imagebin if you want me to look
<holstein> i can login right now
<holstein> i dont do the forums that often
<quantlinear_> good , thanks
<holstein> i cant*
<quantlinear_> How long have you been using linux ?
<holstein> http://imagebin.org/ quantlinear_ .. or you can explain your issure
<holstein> quantlinear_: years
<holstein> quantlinear_: i dont use the forums though... and i shouldnd be expected to to help you
<quantlinear_> sure , in future , i will use that site
<holstein> quantlinear_: you will use it now, or i cant see it
<quantlinear_> whats your background ,
<holstein> quantlinear_: i hang here, and help folks..
<quantlinear_> very nice of you mate
<holstein> quantlinear_: cheers!
<quantlinear_> good people like you and their help will not go unnoticed
<quantlinear_> I am in UK , London and you ?
<holstein> im in the #ubuntu-beginners-team offtopic channel where i can share information such as how i am from the states.. asheville NC
<holstein> i am unable to login there using my lanuchpad ID quantlinear_
<quantlinear_> let me re send the images on to that imagebin
<quantlinear_> its done
<quantlinear_> quantlinear ,nick name
<quantlinear_> edit a partition
<holstein> http://imagebin.org/244073
<holstein> quantlinear_: that is an installer screen
<holstein> quantlinear_: if you want to resize, i would make certain you have all the data you want/need backedup
<holstein> i would run a live CD.. not the installer.. a live CD with gparted
<holstein> i would resize
<holstein> if you are installing, thats is a different story...
<holstein> quantlinear_: you understang?
<holstein> quantlinear_: if you are wanting to resize a partition, then stop what you are doing
<quantlinear_> sure
<quantlinear_> so I have burned a CD  3 months a go from the Ubuntu site , I guess that doesnt have gparted
<quantlinear_> DOES IT ?
<holstein> quantlinear_: i think they do, if not, you can install it
<quantlinear_> well, question , the images that you have seen
<quantlinear_> did you see the partition
<quantlinear_> I had a crash because i have ran out of the space on the root partition
<quantlinear_> so, i was looking for ways to increase the partition because i was getting warning , but i was too late and then , i am standing here
<quantlinear_> the moderator sent me the below link
<quantlinear_> http://www.howtoforge.com/partitioning_with_gparted
<quantlinear_> but it seems that it says that i have to burn it to new CD and then partition the hardrive
<holstein> quantlinear_: what would i do?
<holstein> quantlinear_: i would take the data i have backed up and reinstall
<nothingspecial> gparted has been included as standard on all Ubuntu live cds since at least 7.04 and before that I imagine
<holstein> quantlinear_: what can you do? literally anything
<nothingspecial> you can do this from the live cd quantlinear_
<holstein> quantlinear_: you will need to boot a live CD and resize the partitions
<holstein> from *any* live CD
<quantlinear_> I have re-booted the live CD and i am here
<holstein> quantlinear_: if the ubuntu one is giving you a hard time, use one of the others i suggested
<holstein> quantlinear_: you booted the live CD into the installer, and you are here
<quantlinear_> all i have got at the intial point was, "try ubuntu" "install ubuntu"
<holstein> quantlinear_: reboot.. select "try" and not "install"... OR use one of the other live CD's i suggested
<quantlinear_> I did thr "try
<holstein> quantlinear_: i dont think so
<quantlinear_> the images you seen are from try
<quantlinear_> 100% mate
<holstein> quantlinear_: but, again, if that is giving you a hard time, use another Cd
<quantlinear_> its not giving me hard time
<holstein> quantlinear_: sure it is
<quantlinear_> how could i get access to the gparted ?
<holstein> quantlinear_: you are using the installer, and you dont need to be in the installer
<holstein> quantlinear_: *dont* run the installer
<quantlinear_> ok,
<holstein> OR, try another live CD http://partedmagic.com/doku.php?id=downloads
<quantlinear_> i can start from scratch
<holstein> http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<quantlinear_> i shut down and re-boot the same CD
<holstein> quantlinear_: no reason.. just boot the live CD, and select "try"
<holstein> OR, try one of the other options above if that is not working for you
<holstein> but, when you see "installer" above in text that is *not* the live CD
<nothingspecial> quantlinear_: can I just stop you a moment and ask a question ?
<nothingspecial> Did you try to boot into recovery mode yet ?
<nothingspecial> holstein: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2107982
<holstein> recovery is a nice idea
<quantlinear_> I have got here by pressing CTRL+ALT and i think F9/F8
<quantlinear_> to go to BIOS
<quantlinear_> from there i chose the dvd/cd DRIVE
<nothingspecial> nevermind quantlinear_
<holstein> quantlinear_: nope... we can help you get to it though, if you like
<quantlinear_> very much i like to
<holstein> you hold or tap shift after the bios, and you'll see the grub menu... you'll see a recovery option
<quantlinear_> if you could in any chance loh-in to the forum and look at the thread then that may give you the history of what i have been doing and then you could see
<quantlinear_> fine
<quantlinear_> so shall i start the pc again
<quantlinear_> basically
<holstein> quantlinear_: you'll need to restart the machine for sure
<quantlinear_> alright
<quantlinear_> its asking select the boot device
<holstein> i would backup your data, and be prepared to reboot the machine many times
<holstein> OR, just reinstall
<holstein> quantlinear_: it?
<holstein> quantlinear_: the bios? that is speific to your machine
<quantlinear_> but i cant access the data to back them up
<holstein> quantlinear_: you can from a live CD, and better before resizing
<nothingspecial> bah
<quantlinear_> hmm
<quantlinear_> how ?
<quantlinear_> live CD is in the drive
<quantlinear_> i am looking at the blue window of select BOOT DEVICE
<holstein> quantlinear_: i literally boot the live CD and backup.. i use the live CD, and the filemanger in the live CD to copypaste, or drag and drop, or in CLI
<holstein> quantlinear_: the blue window is specific to your machine
<quantlinear_> yes
<holstein> quantlinear_: i dont have a blue window.. the bood device is specific to your setup
<quantlinear_> but my main problem is getting my hand on the data
<quantlinear_> I have a RECOVERY MENUE
<quantlinear_> front of me
<nothingspecial> ok, can you boot into a root shell or whatever they call it these days
<nothingspecial> do you have an external drive you can copy the data to
<quantlinear_> nothingespecial: i have clicked on " NORMAL BOOT "
<holstein> i thought
<holstein> normal boot was failing?
<quantlinear_> it says, checking battery state
<nothingspecial> me too
<nothingspecial> Job 1 - get data
<quantlinear_> its not failing
<nothingspecial> Job 2 - fix partition sizes
<quantlinear_> well, thats i am trying to do
<holstein> if normal boot is failing, then reboot to the recovery prompt and let nothingspecial help you quantlinear_
<holstein> if you get in normally, then just copy the data over
<quantlinear_> past 3 days i have almost tried differnt ways
<quantlinear_> is the process is long ?
<holstein> quantlinear_: sure, but one of those ways was from using the installer, as earlier.. that will *not* work
<holstein> quantlinear_: i think you are mis-understanding some steps, and not waiting patiently
<quantlinear_> cause it seems stuck on the checking the battery
<holstein> quantlinear_: like booting normally...
<holstein> quantlinear_: if booting normally is failing, then it will fail
<holstein> quantlinear_: you can use the recovery console to fix issues
<nothingspecial> you need to either boot recovery mode or to the live cd, one or the other, it doesn't matter which
<holstein> you *dont* need to initiate the recovery console menu and then boot normally
<quantlinear_> Holstein / I was in boot recovery moode after i choose the Sata , last time that i went to installer i chose the CD drive
<holstein> quantlinear_: i dont think so
<holstein> quantlinear_: last time you went to the installer and chose install.. this time, you went to recovery and chose "start normally"
<holstein> quantlinear_: doesnt really matter.. there no need to "place blame"
<holstein> quantlinear_: just relax, and decide which way you want to proceed.. i suggest the live CD route since it has a GUI
<quantlinear_> I am back to square one , lol nothing solved
<holstein> quantlinear_: sure.. you solved that you shouldnt instigate the recovery console and boot normally
<holstein> quantlinear_: booting normally still fails
<geirha> nothing solved, but knowledge gained
<quantlinear_> ok, I have re-started the machine
<holstein> you should be prepared to reboot the machine
<nothingspecial> you have booted the live cd, and you did choose try ubuntu
<quantlinear_> PLEASE SELECT BOOT DEVICE
<nothingspecial> CD
<quantlinear_> holstein ? CD , I need consensus on this
<quantlinear_> cause i clicked on CD before
<holstein> quantlinear_: that is specific to your machine
<nothingspecial> you have a cd in the drive yeah ?
<holstein> quantlinear_: how ever your machine bios boots cd, select that.. if you want to boot the cd
<quantlinear_> well i have Cdrom/SATA
<quantlinear_> FINE
<quantlinear_> then its the CD
<quantlinear_> ok what next guys ?
<holstein> quantlinear_: i dont have that menu.. i have a different one.. *all* my machine have a different one.. but i choose the cd rom if i want to boot the cd rom
<quantlinear_> ok, CD is runing
<holstein> quantlinear_: you *dont* choose install.. you select the "try ubuntu" option
<nothingspecial> Then click the top icon in the sidebar
<quantlinear_> i can see the UBuntu and the CD is running like the horse on the track
<nothingspecial> good
<quantlinear_> still not there yet
<quantlinear_> bear with me please
<holstein> quantlinear_: it will boot at the speed that your cd can read...
<quantlinear_> sure
<quantlinear_> ok , we are getting there
<quantlinear_> the ubuntu is coming up
<quantlinear_> well, i am here
<holstein> when you boot the live cd (not to the installer) you'll have a familiar looking desktop enviroment
<quantlinear_> all ready
<nothingspecial> sorry quantlinear_, when you get the desktop you need to click the orange file icon, 3rd one down
<holstein> you can drag and drop files to whatever you want or need
<quantlinear_> Try ubuntu / install ubuntu
<quantlinear_> welcome window
<nothingspecial> Try
<quantlinear_> alright
<quantlinear_> try ubuntu
<nothingspecial> yep
<quantlinear_> holstein are you anywhere near your PC
<quantlinear_> right , its up and i can see
<quantlinear_> the files are all empty
<quantlinear_> i have got nothing on my documents
<nothingspecial> yeah
<nothingspecial> that's the live cd's Documents
<nothingspecial> Do you see some other "drives in the side bar ?
<quantlinear_> so , where could i recover the initial OS which i have my own data
<quantlinear_> yeh, few
<nothingspecial> click them
<nothingspecial> one will be computer
<quantlinear_> I also see the Sata , hard drive with green arrow around it
<quantlinear_> i can see that
<quantlinear_> i have 5.5 that is my root file
<nothingspecial> click the folder called home
<nothingspecial> then your username
<quantlinear_> ok
<quantlinear_> i did
<nothingspecial> your stuff is in there
<nothingspecial> Documents, Pictures and so on
<quantlinear_> no , empty as a vault has been rubbed
<holstein> quantlinear_: why would you have data there?
<holstein> quantlinear_: did you have a windows install? and install ubuntu? and you are expecting that old windows data?
<holstein> quantlinear_: what are you expecting to see where?
<quantlinear_> no, i had only a ubuntu OS on this machine , i was trying to learn linux
<holstein> quantlinear_: did you have any data? did you keep it in the /home directory?
<holstein> what are you missing?
<quantlinear_> i am enjoying getting hit on the head by it
<quantlinear_> well, i had a user name , HERMES
<holstein> had?
<quantlinear_> that us not there
<holstein> then, you are probably not on the correct drive
<quantlinear_> well on the firts installation 3 months a go
<holstein> maybe its not mounted.. maybe its corrupt
<quantlinear_> could you pleas log-in to the forum and look at this link
<nothingspecial> I'm looking at it quantlinear_
<quantlinear_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2107982&page=2
<quantlinear_> this one
<quantlinear_> ?
<holstein> quantlinear_: #11?
<nothingspecial> What have you done that oldfred has suggested ?
<nothingspecial> have you done fsck ?
<holstein> fsck is easy
<quantlinear_> well, yes , till the #11
<holstein> and can totally fix it
<holstein> quantlinear_: til #11?
<quantlinear_> yes
<holstein> quantlinear_: are you wanting me to look at and read #11? from the link you provided?
<quantlinear_> fact is this problem happen becaus eof lack of space on the root file
<quantlinear_> syatem crash
<quantlinear_> yes , till the end
<quantlinear_> please , read till #16
<holstein> i would get my data and reinstall
<holstein> it would be easiest for you
<quantlinear_> thats what i want to do
<quantlinear_> get the data
<quantlinear_> and then
<quantlinear_> i can get gparted
<holstein> quantlinear_: then do it.. if you cant find your data, then maybe its corrupt, or the drive has failed
<quantlinear_> but untill then
<holstein> quantlinear_: no, then you can reinstall
<holstein> quantlinear_: i would literally chalk this up to a lesson.. you *need* to keep your data backed up
<holstein> you need to back it up *before* issues happen
<quantlinear_> see the images on the #15-16
<quantlinear_> please
<holstein> quantlinear_: i can see no images
<quantlinear_> there are
<holstein> quantlinear_: you can paste them in imagebin
<quantlinear_> ok
<quantlinear_> i alread did
<quantlinear_> check under my name please
<nothingspecial> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=12471958&postcount=15
<quantlinear_> quantlinear
<nothingspecial> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=12471966&postcount=16
<holstein> nothingspecial: i cant login right now though
<nothingspecial> oh
<nothingspecial> :)
<holstein> nothingspecial: wont take my LP creds for some reason :/
<holstein> not sure whats up with that..
<nothingspecial> :/
<nothingspecial> will find out
<nothingspecial> hang on
<holstein> lemm try again too
<holstein> i get a "thank you for loggin in" page
<holstein> then, im just not logged in
<nothingspecial> k
<quantlinear_> thats the page
<quantlinear_> and the image
<quantlinear_> i was able to increase the size of the sd1
<holstein> quantlinear_: OH, so you already messed with it.. then maybe its just broken
<quantlinear_> but i wasnt sure about the
<nothingspecial> I agree
<holstein> quantlinear_: i always backup *before* resizing
<quantlinear_> i didnt click
<holstein> quantlinear_: ?
<holstein> quantlinear_: didnt click what?
<quantlinear_> to re-size
<quantlinear_> i stop on that edit partition
<quantlinear_> my question to holstein was
<holstein> quantlinear_: then how were you able to increase the size of sd1?
<holstein> quantlinear_: increasing the size of sd1 could have broken it
<quantlinear_> I could see there was an option change
<quantlinear_> but i didnt click ok
<nothingspecial> quantlinear_: the important thing is, can you see your data in any of the partitions that appear in the sidebar of the file browser ?
<holstein> yeah, just poke around and see if you find it.. open *everything*
<quantlinear_> under the device
<holstein> quantlinear_: under *any* device.. open *everything* and look
<nothingspecial> holstein: that issue has been fixed afaik, got some top people looking into it now ;)
<quantlinear_> i can see the 5.5 gb file system and 993 gb file system
<nothingspecial> look in there quantlinear_
<quantlinear_> similar to what in the i,mage
<quantlinear_> everything is there
<quantlinear_> like the initial OS of ubuntu
<nothingspecial> is your data there ?
<quantlinear_> BUT NOT MY DATA
<quantlinear_> like my coursework and few pictures
<holstein> nothingspecial: sweet!... its not a biggie, but i could see it hanging someone up
<nothingspecial> got hobgoblin/elfy looking at the ticket now holstein :)
<quantlinear_> I use to have a username "hermes "
<holstein> quantlinear_: i would look for that /home/hermes directory
<quantlinear_> if i could get to that then i can get them
<holstein> quantlinear_: i would look *everywhere*... if you broke something resizing, then it could be gone
<nothingspecial> yep
<holstein> in which case, you can use recovery tools.. photorec from testdisk.. its not trivial though
<quantlinear_> I have not re-size , the fact is sd1 which is my root is
<quantlinear_> exactly the same size as before
<holstein> quantlinear_: look on all the partitions.. im just going by when you said you resize it
<nothingspecial> but you have hard rebooted a few times quantlinear_
<quantlinear_> thats why i ran out of the space
<quantlinear_> yes
<holstein> yeah.. a hard reboot can break a hard drive
<quantlinear_> indeed
<quantlinear_> so they are gone ?
<quantlinear_> the data ?
<nothingspecial> holstein: have you tried logging in with username and password ?
<holstein> quantlinear_: you can always use photorec
<nothingspecial> http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/PhotoRec
<quantlinear_> well, the problem is i could not see the username
<nothingspecial> in the folder called "home"
<holstein> quantlinear_: thats not a problem.. if its gone, its gone.. but i would look in all partitions for it
<elfy> hey holstein - long time :)
<holstein> elfy: cheers!
<nothingspecial> see holstein, I told you ...... Top People ;)
<quantlinear_> maybe i should burn that recovery app
<elfy> holstein: re login to forum with launchpad
<holstein> nothingspecial: seems its still "funky"
<elfy> holstein: login with LP - it shows you as not logged in - go to any other forum and you should now see yourself as logged in
<holstein> yup.. im juiced up!
<quantlinear_> Guys you are really fine people , I ow you very much , if you are in UK and in london let me know , we go for a drink on me
<holstein> elfy: thanks!
<nothingspecial> quantlinear_: I would try that first
<nothingspecial> also, try fsck like oldfred suggested
<elfy> holstein: welcome - it's likely to appear like that until the forum gets it's vb4 upgrade
<nothingspecial> thanks for the offer quantlinear_
<quantlinear_> what if i go back to re-boot
<holstein> yeah im good now.. i can see images, which was the big thing in this case with quantlinear_
<quantlinear_> and try safe boot
<elfy> holstein: s/likely/will ;) and it might even carry on past that - who knows - we don't hold the keys to the servers unfortunately :)
<quantlinear_> rather than normal boot
<holstein> elfy: i think this is acceptable.. no worries :)
<elfy> k - cheers
<nothingspecial> If you can't see your data quantlinear_ it is most likely gone and photorec/testdisk is your best bet
<holstein> i'll spread the word if it comes up for others elfy
<elfy> holstein: you might want to use remember me option if you are at home
<holstein> elfy: i usually do, but this was a new-ish setup
<quantlinear_> nothingspecial , do you think i should go back and re-boot again at the BOOT DEVICE
<holstein> ok.. gotta run.. thanks again!
<elfy> cya
<nothingspecial> quantlinear_: I don't think that is going to help you quantlinear_
<nothingspecial> but you can give it a go
<quantlinear_> dont you think if the root file is there , then i can increase the partition size in "EDIT PARTITION"
<quantlinear_> without destroying the data , if there is any in there to recover
<nothingspecial> The issue you have is that you made your / partition too small, you hard rebooted a number of times, and you don't have a backup quantlinear_
<quantlinear_> or forget it and use the recovery software
<nothingspecial> I have to go too, I've subscribed to your forums thread
<quantlinear_> I didnt have access to right source at the time i was installing, Thanks , will be in touch
<quantlinear_> let you know what happen in any way
<nothingspecial> If no-one has replied in 24 hrs or so, bump it to the top
<quantlinear_> sure
<quantlinear_> thank you very much for all of your help
<nothingspecial> I would add what you have learned here to it though (which will bump it to the top ;)   )
<nothingspecial> laters
<quantlinear_> laters
<siluetas> hey, I've got a question: I'm looking to buy a laptop with the intention to run ubuntu on it and do some light gaming, whether through wine, steam or a win partition. However, I've run into trouble with hybrid graphics in the past and I really want to avoid it this time.
<siluetas> The one way I can think of doing that is to get a laptop that only has a dedicated graphics card, not a set of two GPUs. Can someone give me advice in this regard?
<JonEdney> Anyone know how I can change the date format on Ubuntu 12.10?
#ubuntu-beginners 2013-01-25
<IveBeenBit> Does anyone feel like talking me through some installation problems for 12.10?
<histo> !details | IveBeenBit
<ubot2> IveBeenBit: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<duanedesign> ikonia:
<duanedesign> oops sorry
<JonEdney> Im planning to build a new PC, to run Ubuntu 12.10 on primarily.  I've done a lot of looking around in regards to hardware compatibility.  I'm currently looking at an Intel i5 CPU, but due to cost, I need to downgrade that.  Anyone have any exp running on some of the Pentium or Celeron processors?
<holstein> JonEdney: you get what you pay for
<holstein> JonEdney: if i were not going to drop some cash on some nice new hardware, i would just get something used
<holstein> i got a dual core box for free a couple years ago and maxed out the ram
<JonEdney> yeah thats what I was assuming, but building is new to me.
<userubuntu> hi I have a problem when installing ubuntu, my mouse does not work, during the installation and after that It used to work previously and it does in other operative systems. I tried some workarounds but I am stuck
<holstein> userubuntu: you can really only search around, and try different live CD's
<userubuntu>  holstein I tried to reboot Ubuntu from a pendrive (that is how I re install it) and the mouse is not detected. Previously it was but had some problems, so I decided to reinstall the version 12.04
<holstein> userubuntu: if its not working on the live CD, it wont work
<holstein> userubuntu: not "out of the box" anyways
<holstein> userubuntu: what would i do? make sure its not a hardware issue
<holstein> if it worked for certain in a verion of ubuntu, load that live CD
<userubuntu> holstein it is not, I checked in other computer and it used to work previously
<holstein> check the bios, check hardware switched
<userubuntu> (albeit with problems)
<holstein> switches*
<userubuntu> ok will go to bios
<holstein> userubuntu: you'll need to entertaion that it is one of 2 things
<holstein> hardware or software
<holstein> if its hardware, it could be a switch, or broken hardware, or disbled
<holstein> if its software, it could be software support for the device is lacking in linux
<holstein> those are really all the options.. you just troubleshoot and rule them out, one at a time
<userubuntu> how can I see if the mouse is enabled through the terminal (as I cannot really use the mouse)
<holstein> userubuntu: it is enabled in the terminal
<holstein> userubuntu: you dont get a mouse in a terminal
<holstein> you didnt "disable" it in a freshly booted live CD
<holstein> so, you dont need to troubleshoot "did i disable it"
<holstein> you need to determine if the hardware is working
<userubuntu> ok
<userubuntu> will got to bios
<holstein> go to *any* live CD that used to work with it
<holstein> take your current OS out of the equation
<holstein> then, if it did work with that live CD in the past, and you are *certain* of that, then its safe to assume its either disabled, or broken
<userubuntu> ok will try this
<userubuntu> mouse work in bios so it is safe to assume it is not a hardware issue
<userubuntu> and somehow it is now working
<userubuntu> this is odd, but thank you holstein for your help
<holstein> userubuntu: cool.. then you can move on to software
<holstein> try a live CD, and take your current OS out of the equation
#ubuntu-beginners 2013-01-26
<r4y> I am running Ubuntu 10.04 and am downloading Ubuntu 12.04 to put onto CD, what program do I use to burn it into CD?, I have always used Nero on Windows XP and I would like to not use Nero, lol.
<r4y> Is a prgogram already installed for this?
<r4y> I mean do I need to install ISO Master?, or is there a program already installed in Ubuntu 10.04 for this?
<geirha> Ubuntu has been able to burn isos for as long as I can remember
<geirha> you right-click the iso and choose "Burn to disc..." or something like that
<r4y> Ah OK, I will see when the time comes.
<r4y> Sounds like something I've seen before
<r4y> Great, TY
<r4y> Take care, bye
<r4y> write to disc, but I have to halt my computer, then rehook up my CD writer
<r4y> bye
<IveBeenBit> I have a problem setting up dual boot on a machine that already has Windows on it. The first stage where it asks me to choose a place for boot loader installation, it only will show the live USB drive. It seems I cannot get to the hard disk that holds Windows
<escott> IveBeenBit, what version of windows?
<IveBeenBit> Windows 7
<escott> IveBeenBit, can you select "try ubuntu" with the live USB and run "sudo parted -l " and paste that to paste.ubuntu.com
<IveBeenBit> 1 moment please. Thank you.
<IveBeenBit> Sorry it took so long. I have a Dvorak keyboard and have to type in Qwerty without seeing the letters. HAHA. URL upcoming
<IveBeenBit> paste.ubuntu.com/1571450
<escott> IveBeenBit, why do you have partitions on your flash disk?
<IveBeenBit> I don't know. I used unetbootin and installed an ISO on the flash disk. My guess is that unetbootin did it.
<IveBeenBit> Or maybe I did months ago when I was messing with it. It could be my fault.
<escott> IveBeenBit, ok never used unetbootin... it also did it in the stupidest way imaginable
<escott> IveBeenBit, so when you go into the installer you dont see windows at all?
<IveBeenBit> hang on I will go back to the installer so I can tell you accurately
<duanedesign> IveBeenBit: i ran into that and realized mt usb was not formatted FAT32
<duanedesign> but ntfs
<IveBeenBit> at the installer it has /dev/stb and under that .../stb1 and ...sdb5
<IveBeenBit> an the bottom is the drop down and I can choose dev sda, sdb or sdb1
<escott> IveBeenBit, then it is seeing sda
<escott> IveBeenBit, but it doesnt list windows? perhaps it is booting efi. can you see if there is a folder /sys/firmware/efi or /sys/firmware/uefi
<IveBeenBit> Right, but when I pick that, it does not change the selections at the top...still shows the graph of the USB's partitions
<IveBeenBit> in sys/firmware there is only acpi and memmap
<escott> IveBeenBit, i dont remember all the steps in the installer is this after you selected "manual partitioning" or before?
<IveBeenBit> before. I am trying to get to the part that lets me partition
<IveBeenBit> It's the very 1st step after it tells you to make sure you have enough hard drive space.
<duanedesign> is it trying to onstall the bootloadder while creating the usb?
<ubuntuuser> back again, my mouse still not working I already discarded a hardware issue (it works on bios), so not sure what to do from here.
<escott> IveBeenBit, well the bootloader will be installed to the mbr so your original question about the bootloader is irrelevant to whether or not it shows windows partitions on that disk
<ubuntuuser> I am using a 12.04lets version desktop
<IveBeenBit> escott: so I should just tell it to install the bootloader at sda?
<escott> IveBeenBit, i thought the bootloader was after the partitioning... so im a bit confused as to what step you are at
<IveBeenBit> you want to remote desktop into this thing? I just formatted everything so there's nothing personal on it
<escott> IveBeenBit, the bootloader would be installed to sda if you plan to install the system to sda.
<IveBeenBit> but it's seriously the first screen after it says "make sure you have 5 gigs and are connected to the internet"
<escott> IveBeenBit, i could be wrong about the order in which it asks you things
<IveBeenBit> I was planning to give Ubuntu its own partitions, and put the bootloader in there
<escott> IveBeenBit, pbr loaders are very fragile
<IveBeenBit> But understand I am a linux dumbass and may be trying to do something stupid without realizing it
<escott> IveBeenBit, grub really doesnt like doing that you would probably have to do it all manually
<duanedesign> I had a hard time with the usb-creator yesterday. i also did not have any DVDs. I ended up installing 11.04 on CD and upgrading onr distro at a time until I got to 12.10\\
<escott> IveBeenBit, there is a difference between the "bootloader" and the second stage grub files and the boot files
<IveBeenBit> Grub has given me big problems before. It broke Windows last time I tried to ise Ubuntu
<IveBeenBit> Back then I had motherboard RAID installed but I reconfigured everything because Ubuntu doesn't like BIOS-driven RAID apparently
<IveBeenBit> but it put grubs everywhere
<escott> IveBeenBit, they call it fake raid for a reason
<IveBeenBit> so I was hoping to keep it segregated this time
<escott> IveBeenBit, the reason fakeraid support is bad is because its complete junk and most developers recognize that and don't have any interest in writing drivers for it
<IveBeenBit> So I got rid of all the fake RAID arrays. The problem is I have one of these fancy motherboards that uses an SSD as a windows cache disk. So I have to tie the HDD and SDD together into a fakeraid
<escott> IveBeenBit, and thats not going to work.
<IveBeenBit> SSD*
<IveBeenBit> I was afraid you would say that
<escott> IveBeenBit, i would go buy yourself another disk and don't put it into any intel storage anything and use it properly
<IveBeenBit> Right now I only have 1 HDD plugged in and no RAID activated. I was going to partition everything and install both OSes and then turn on the RAID and see if it breaks Ubuntu
<escott> IveBeenBit, you can google around and see if anyone has had success with that intel speed whatever, but i doubt it
<duanedesign> IveBeenBit: their are some windows programs the mess with the MBR (eho knows why). For example Adobe Creative Suite
<escott> IveBeenBit, it will
<IveBeenBit> Do you think I could put Windows on an entire separate HDD, tie that into the SSD with Fake RAID and give Ubuntu it's own HDD that is not in a RAID array at all?
<escott> IveBeenBit, supposedly its supported with dmraid 1.0.0-rc15 so you could try, but i would not
<escott> IveBeenBit, that is what i would
<IveBeenBit> escott: what do you mean? "That is what I would"
<escott> IveBeenBit, have a disk outside the rapid storage array and use that to boot linux
<IveBeenBit> OK. Well then I will have to put an old HDD into this badboy and start from scratch. I'll probably be back to bug you guys then.
<escott> IveBeenBit, the other thing that people sometimes do is put their bootloader and /boot directory on a thumb drive and then use whatever fakeraid stuff on their disks
<escott> IveBeenBit, that circumvents the "grub doesn't know what intel is doing" problem and puts it all on the shoulders of dmraid which has a better chance of working. i still would not trust intel rapid storage with my data though
<IveBeenBit> I don't trust Intel RST with my data. All the data goes on a separate HDD but RST has been working well for me for a year.
<IveBeenBit> Do you guys have an opinion on this: http://bcache.evilpiepirate.org/
<IveBeenBit> Or this: https://github.com/facebook/flashcache
<IveBeenBit> BTW thank you very much for your time, guys.
<escott> IveBeenBit, if you have it in writeback mode then you are trusting it with your data
<escott> IveBeenBit, i would certainly trust an in kernel software implementation more. neither are in the ubuntu kernels at this time. bcache may make it into mainline at some point
<IveBeenBit> escott: so I should just watch the update notes and see if bcache is ever included? Then maybe switch?
<escott> IveBeenBit, well you can't "switch"
<duanedesign> IveBeenBit: http://linux.slashdot.org/story/10/08/28/2112208/some-windows-apps-make-grub-2-unbootable
<duanedesign> i am sure they are not doinr it on purpose ;)
<IveBeenBit> OK Well then I will start over. So the plan is: 1) Put Windows on its own HDD & fakeraid it to the SSD 2) Put Ubuntu on its own disk - no RAID. Anything else I should know?
<duanedesign> if you have any questions fek free to ask them here. You may not get an immediattte response but we do check thr channel regularly
<IveBeenBit> Thank you guys for the help! Let's see how this goes!
<duanedesign> IveBeenBit: You can also ping our team members in #ubuntu-beginners-team . That is where we chit chat and take care of team business
<duanedesign> IveBeenBit: best of luck!
<IveBeenBit> what is the proper etiquette to do that so I'm not being intrusive?
<duanedesign> just ask if dsomeone can herlp with issue X in #ubuntu-beginners
<IveBeenBit> Good deal. Thank again. I'm Audi!
<duanedesign> IveBeenBit: you can also join the the Neginners Team we are always looking for new members :)
<duanedesign> currently the ter=am is open. The only prerequisite is that you want to help the community domehow
<IveBeenBit> I will do it if I can ever get this marvelous OS to work on my computer!
<duanedesign> hopefully se can help you do that
<duanedesign> IveBeenBit: i will send you a PM w/ my email
<IveBeenBit> OK nice. PM received
<ryan1975> Good day. I am looking for help understanding a piece of hardware on my Ubuntu desktop.
<ryan1975> Am I in the right place?
<ryan1975> I have a Planar touchscreen. The touch pointing device was working for a while, but it has stopped working.
<ryan1975> how do I test it for a hardware issue?
<holstein> could be complicated
<holstein> you'd have to go to a supported operating system and driver
<ryan1975> Someone else seems to have gotten the hardware working here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2082116&highlight=Planar+touchscreen
<holstein> well, you had the hardware working, correct?
<ryan1975> I had too, but now it is not working, and I do not know enough to troubleshoot HW vs. software.
<holstein> i dont think its an issue of "can it work"
<holstein> to troubleshoot the hardware, id want to have another one, and just swap it out
<ryan1975> No. It is not an issue of can it work. I am trying to use "how it works" to determine why it stopped working.
<holstein> have one working, and swap in the questionable one
<holstein> OR, you'll need to go to what is supported
<holstein> ryan1975: i disagree
<holstein> ryan1975: if it was working, then it *can* work
<holstein> its not working now, and you dont know why, and you are (and rightly so) trying to determine if its bad hardware
<ryan1975> Yes. I agree that it can work. I wonder if I did something to the software to make it stop working.
<holstein> the answer is not one you want to hear though, since it likely envolves installing a supported operating system
<ryan1975> For example, I upgraded from 12.04 to 12.10.
<holstein> one the manufacturer supportes
<holstein> ryan1975: try a  12.04 live CD
<ryan1975> Hmm...I could try that.
<holstein> if it worked in 12.04, it'll work with the 12.04 live CD, and you can decide what to do about it from there
<ryan1975> Fair enough. If it does not work with the live CD. Test it on a Win7 laptop.
<ryan1975> ?
<holstein> ryan1975: if it doesnt work, i dont feel like you can assume the hardware is broken
<ryan1975> The hardware is designed for Win7 according to the manufacturer.
<ryan1975> Agreed.
<ryan1975> Do you have a different recommendation if it does not work from a 12.04 Live CD?
<ryan1975> I'm trying to come up with a list of things to try rather than a single task Do loop.
<holstein> ryan1975: it'll be literally whatever you feel comfortable with based on what the manufacturer expects
<holstein> what would i want? 2 devices.. one working.. swap in the broken one.. on whatever operating system
<ryan1975> I understand.
<ryan1975> Do you have a suggestion for tracking down potential software solutions?
<ryan1975> The device shows up in lsusb as "Quanta Optical Touch Screen" under 12.10.
<ryan1975> It did the same in 12.04 when it worked.
<holstein> i usually try live CD's til something works, then i'll just search around.. searching "ubuntu" and "linux".. searching broad as possible
<ryan1975> Thank you for your help. I'll go see what I can find.
<IveBeenBit> I am having problems installing Ubuntu in a dual boot with Windows 7. The partition editor does not recognize any of my hard drives, and then the installer crashes.
#ubuntu-beginners 2013-01-27
<IveBeenBit> I am having problems installing Ubuntu in a dual boot with Windows 7. The partition editor does not recognize any of my hard drives, and then the installer crashes.
<IveBeenBit> Hi, tronix
<tronnix> kk
<IveBeenBit> well I run the installer. This is 12.10. And it gets to what I guess is called the advanced partition editor, where it is supposed to list all the drives attached so I can partition them
<tronnix> yes.
<IveBeenBit> But it does not show any of my drives
<tronnix> gimme a quick rundown on what hardware and hardrives you're using, please, before we get too far
<IveBeenBit> then if I start clicking buttons the installer crashes
<IveBeenBit> Says Ubiquity crashed or something? OK, hardware:
<tronnix> I am assuming you're trying to install Ubuntu 12.10 from a DVD you've burned yourself?
<IveBeenBit> Live USB that I downloaded. I even checked the md5 signature to make sure it wasn't corrupted
<tronnix> I would boot up from the DVD and do a 'check media/check disc' before you continue any further
<IveBeenBit> I had problems before with Ubuntu because I had all these fake RAID hard drive arrays. So I got another hard drive that is not in any part of a RAID array that I want to give the whole thing to Ubuntu
<tronnix> fake RAID arrays?
<IveBeenBit> yeah - RAID through the bios / motherboard whatever
<tronnix> did you use unetbootin or something to make the live USB?
<IveBeenBit> I think it was unetbootin. Hang on I can verify
<tronnix> what mobo/chipset are you using? and what kind of h
<tronnix> HDD set-up do you have configured?
<IveBeenBit> motherboard is gigabyte ga-z68XP-UD3. Z68 chipset. The drive I want to put Ubuntu on is on a Marvell chipset, a different one than the RAID array. I'm not sure if it makes a difference
<IveBeenBit> Funny thing is, from the live USB I can browse all the drives no problem
<IveBeenBit> Hard drives now are like this:
<IveBeenBit> 1 320 GB + a 64GB SSD, which is used as a Windows chache drive. Those run through the Z68 or something. It's some hot shit idea that Intel came out with.
<IveBeenBit> 1 more 500 GB HDD that is on the other controller that is where I want to put Ubuntu
<tronnix> yeah, the 64GB SSD is bvasically used with the 320GB to 'create' a hybrid HDD
<IveBeenBit> Yeah exactly.
<tronnix> so, you want to install Ubuntu on the 500GB HDD?
<IveBeenBit> I would love to
<tronnix> and, just so I know I have the right frame of reference, when you completely boot up off the Live CD, you can see the drives just fine, but when you boot-up */into/* the installer, you can't see any of your drives?
<IveBeenBit> Yep!
<IveBeenBit> even the 320 GB in the fake raid array, I can go on there and look at files, load them up, etc.
<IveBeenBit> same with the 500 GB drive, which is actually formatted and has Windows on it
<IveBeenBit> but I want to erase it
<tronnix> alrighty, to me, it sounds like whatever the driver is for your hardware/software RAID isn't being loaded up when it goes into the installer mode, but if you load it up completely as a live distro, the RAID driver is being loaded
<tronnix> what windows are you running, and which drive is it on?
<tronnix> and what are the drive speeds for the 320 and 500 GB?
<IveBeenBit> Windows is on the 320 + 500 GB drive. I tried to throw out the 320 GB drive and run everything on the 500GB but some people in here told me it wouldn't work cuz of the RAID and I would have to segregate them
<IveBeenBit> drive speeds? I think both are 7200 RPM. Is that what you mean?
<tronnix> is your windows partition cloned, or something? you have an identical backup?
<tronnix> yes
<tronnix> that's close enough
<IveBeenBit> So the 500 GB still has Windows on it, but only cuz I didn't get around te erasing it yet
<IveBeenBit> The Windows installo I just did from the Installation DVD. No cloning.
<tronnix> Would you happen to be able to find out the throughput of the drives? or know them off hand?
<tronnix> ok
<tronnix> how much data do you have on the windows side that needs to be saved?
<IveBeenBit> Hmmm. the 320 GB is SATA 2.0 and 500GB is SATA 3.
<IveBeenBit> Nothing needs saved. I have backups on drives that are not attached.
<tronnix> and I'm assuming that you have them connected to the appropriate ports on your mobo for maximum throughput?
<tronnix> excellent
<IveBeenBit> yeah
<tronnix> do you know the partitioning format of the backup drives? FAT32 or NTFS?
<IveBeenBit> I figure once I have the system running reliably I can put the data back.
<tronnix> soemthing like that
<IveBeenBit> NTFS but it's not hooked up to the computer now
<tronnix> my recommendation to you would be to create a partitioning structure something like this:
<tronnix> use the 64GB SSD as your primary OS drive, for the fastest boot time
<tronnix> basically, you would create two partitions on it, one for windows, and another for ubuntu/linux
<tronnix> and then, I would use the 500GB SATA3 with a theoretical maximum of 6Gb/s throughput as my /home partition for linux, and as the 'home library' or whatever for winblows
<allan_> Hello?
<tronnix> still here
<tronnix> did you time-out?
<IveBeenBit> yup I'm listening
<allan_> Thanks. I didn't see you whisper until a moment ago. lol
<allan_> not used to irc
<tronnix> lol,
<allan_> I was wondering how to go about installing the linux version of steam.
<tronnix> ivebeenbit, do you feel comfortable using the 64GB SSD as your priary HDD for your OS's?
<tronnix> ehhh, that isn't something I'd be familiar with. never used steam
<IveBeenBit> so you basically want me to drop the RAID/SRT altogether, put the OSes on the SSD and then carve up the 500 GB drive with partitions for Windows and Ubuntu
<allan_> I keep getting an error from the terminal saying something about administration temporarily unavailible.
<tronnix> Well, I know that the drive is certainly big enough for almost anything you'd want or need out of a linux box, and could leave enough room for a windows install, i would imagine, even with all of its bloat
<tronnix> that's a new terminal error for me; are you using the 'sudo' ommand?
<IveBeenBit> I think the clean Windows install was 20 GB roughly.
<tronnix> Damn, that's huge
<allan_> yes, I am.
<tronnix> can you find/paste the error message exactly, please; alan_?
<IveBeenBit> I just checked...it's about 30GB for just Windows, give or take a gig
<allan_> uh, I can try. I'll have to look at the command I was using again.
<tronnix> holy hell
<tronnix> thanks
<tronnix> i'll be here
<tronnix> in that case, I would probably use a 16-24 GB partition for Ubuntu, which is plenty big for plenty of prgram expansion
<IveBeenBit> allan_: if you're in the terminal still, just keep hitting the up arrow until you see the command
<tronnix> and then you could use the other 40-48 GB on the SSD for Windoze
<tronnix> would that be enough for the programs you normally install?
<IveBeenBit> I think so.
<allan_> wget http://media.steampowered.com/client/installer/steam.deb and then sudo apt-get install gdebi-core
<allan_> that was the commands
<tronnix> if it isn't, you could probably drop ubuntu's partition size down to 12GB, but I wouldn't want to go any smaller than that
<allan_> but it wont show me the error
<tronnix> allan_  what was the error message? your commands are correct
<tronnix> try runnig them again
<allan_> ok, when I ran it again it spat out a ton of stuff. last line of it is setting up gdebi-core
<tronnix> sounds like it's working, then
<allan_> O.o...
<allan_> wtf lol
<allan_> now how would I find the program itself...
<tronnix> IveBeenBit, I would figure out how you want to partition the 500GB drive, if you'd want to use two 250GB partitions, so you have independent data files, or whether you'd want to create two smaller partitions, like 50GB or so, and partition the remaining 400GB with a FAT32 fs, and just keep all your downloads, movies, music on that, so your single copies woulc be available to both OS's from the same drive
<tronnix> allan_ click on the ubuntu symbol in the top left toolbar, and type in 'steam'
<allan_> I did but it only shows the steam.deb package
<tronnix> hmmm, would the name of the program be something different, ;like 'play games online' or something?
<tronnix> or do you see a reboot notification in your system tray at the top right?
<IveBeenBit> tronnix: Well, I have some 2TB drives where I keep the downloads, movies and music
<allan_> and whenever I try to go and install through the software store, it stays invalid arcitechture but I am using the linux version
<tronnix> external HDD's or on a NAS unit? are they USB or ESATA or something like that?
<IveBeenBit> Internal, SATA 3
<tronnix> how full are they?
<IveBeenBit> not very. of the 2 TB, maybe 800GB, tops, is used already
<IveBeenBit> they are duplicates...they were RAID mirroring before I took everything apart.
<tronnix> the reason I ask is because Linux does not officially support NTFS; but there are NTFS toolkits you can install from software-manager or synaptic, but they are alpha releases at best. NTFS support in linux is considered 'experimental' at best
<IveBeenBit> OK so I will have to make all my drives FAT32?
<tronnix> My suggestion is to run your OS's off of the SSD for maximum speed, and to include a SATA3 partition as a part of your install and use it for your /home directory
<allan_> i've also tried the commands sudo dpkg -i steam.deb
<allan_>  and first typing sudo apt-get install -f
<allan_>  and sudo gdebi steam.deb
<tronnix> Windoze can't read anything off a linux-formatted parittion, though I think there may be some utilities available that can help
<tronnix> allan_ without a print-out of the error, I am afraid I can't really help you; though you might try looking around in #ubuntu or another channel for another linux gamer - they'd know more about it
<IveBeenBit> Alright. I have been at this for four days. I just want to get it over with. LOL
<IveBeenBit> this Linux stuff better be worth it
<tronnix> FAT32 partitions are easily read by any OS, so if you use FAT32 for your data storage, you should be able to get at it from any OS you use, the downside is the files are slightly easier to break/fragemtn/etc
<tronnix> I think it is, but beauty is in the eye of the beholder
<IveBeenBit> is fat32 the one that limits the file size to 4GB or somethig?
<tronnix> I would use an ext4 formatted partition for ubuntu's 'root' ( " / ") directory, and either ext3 or ext4 for the '/home' directory
<tronnix> yes
<tronnix> FAT32 has a 4GB file-size limit
<tronnix> the advantages of ext4 over ext3 is slightly bettter journaling capabilities, and a slightly increased access time, but you probably wouldn't be able to see it over anything less than an insanely huge networked database.....
<tronnix> but one advantage of ext3 over ext4 is that more OS's support/can read/write to ext3, like OS X or a recovery ISO on a thumbdrive
<tronnix> you can't really put your /home directory on a FAT32 parition because you'll get errors with your configuration files
<tronnix> otherwise that's what I'd suggest
<IveBeenBit> holy shit this is complicated. LOL.
<IveBeenBit> before I do all this...
<IveBeenBit> can you suggest anything to get this working right now with the setup I already have? Which is 500GB just for Linux + 320/64SSD for Windows? Gparted does see all my drives. It's just the install program that doesnt
<IveBeenBit> Cuz I have seriously installed Windows about 8 times the past few days and ripped it all apart and started over
<tronnix> one thing you */could/* do though after you've completed your install is to maintain your normal /home directory, and create pointers or links to folders on other drives/partitions for some of your sub-folders. Like your 'Movies' folder in your Ubuntu /home directory can be pointed to a video folder on say, your 2TB drive, so it creaes some illusion of transparency from the operator's perspective
<tronnix> for something like that, I would suggest running the live distro, and then trying to install to the 500GB HDD from inside the live distro, rather than trying to install from the boot-loaded installer program
<IveBeenBit> I thought that was what I was doing?
<IveBeenBit> I have the live USB running right now
<tronnix> I know that you want it done now; I am just trying to suggest what I feel may be better for you in the lonager-run
<IveBeenBit> OK
<tronnix> and its installer isn't working for you?
<IveBeenBit> you are right. I'm getting impatient.
<IveBeenBit> I put this much into it...may as well go the extra foot
<IveBeenBit> Will you be around for a minute? I want to think this over, take some notes and may have some questions.
<tronnix> basically, what I am suggesting would be start-finish like this: you turn on your PC and you go /extremely/ quickly into the GRUB2 boot-menu, with one of your OS's listed as the default to boot to after a 10sec countdown
<tronnix> yes
<tronnix> i will be here
<IveBeenBit> Hey...
<IveBeenBit> THANKS for your time!!
<tronnix> continuing on with an ex[erience description; when you boot into the Ubuntu OS, you'd have everything function as normal, like it's installed on one HDD, even though it would actually be incorporated over two drives
<IveBeenBit> right.
<tronnix> you'd click your home directory, which has all of the configuration files for the programs you run as your user, and sub-folders for movies, music, etc.... which could actually point/be linked to your folders on other HDD's, so any changes you make is saved to the original files, and those changes would be there when you're looking at it form the windows side
<IveBeenBit> awesome
<tronnix> I'm just trying to make sure that you're going to have the best experience with this overall
<tronnix> it's a little bit more complicated to setup, but it IS worth it
<IveBeenBit> if the Ubuntu portion of the SSD gets full, can we link over to an "overflow" partiton on another drive?
<tronnix> I dual-boot Ubuntu Studio and Slackware; and I actually share my /home partition between the two Os's
<IveBeenBit> Because any applications I install on Ubuntu will get put on the SSD, yes?
<escott> IveBeenBit, not easily
<IveBeenBit> escott: nothing is easy LOL
<tronnix> yes, the complete ubuntu install is ~8.5 GB, itself, and though I do lots of media editing, my OS doesn't really get much past 12 GB.
<escott> IveBeenBit, you can take individual paths and put them on the other disk. for instance /var or /usr/share/games but you can't put /usr on the other disk and you cannot selectively put things in /usr/bin or /usr/lib on the other disk
<tronnix> IveBeenBit, what you're talking about is soething that could easily be accomplished by using LVM, which is another sort of a pseudo-RAID contraption, but it would drastically complicate your install, make recovery via some rescue distro nigh impossible, and I haven't the foggiest idea how it affect windoze
<tronnix> which is what I've been advising for you
<tronnix> '/var' is a directory that has the capability to be a disk hog, and is something that you could relocate to another partition, and I always try to keep /home on it's own parition
<escott> tronnix, IveBeenBit windows won't care about linux lvm or mdadm techniques because they dont mess with the hardware layout and are all below the partition level. the problem with fakeraid windows raid is that it is above the partition table at the device level
<IveBeenBit> OK do you guys have google accounts? I'm making a spreadsheet to layout the disks and partitions so I know what to do even if you're gone
<tronnix> you can use sonicerotica to find me, I should be up in a little bit, and/or xxjanuslixx onAIM & yahoo
<tronnix> The more I've been thinking about this, IveBeenBit, the more I suggest to limit your ubuntu partition to 16GB. it's large enough for almost anything you'd like to do, and leaves enough room for your windoze
<IveBeenBit> OK
<tronnix> I would make something like a 20 Gb partition and an 80 GB partition on your 500 GB SATA3, and then use those for additional directories when you install ubuntu.
<tronnix> use the 80GB as your /home dir, and you could use the 20 GB for your /usr/local directory
<tronnix> please pay attention when doing this through the installer, because these 3 partitions will be loaded up as ubuntu is booting the computer
<tronnix> to you, it will be damn near invisible in the file-browser
<tronnix> but you will have all the storage you need for a long-term linux installation
<tronnix> I would use the other 400GB of the SATA3 for a FAT32 partition for storage that's viewable, writeable, and executable by both windows and linux.
<escott> tronnix, fat32 should not be executable by linux thats an insecure configuration
<tronnix> additionally, one of the first things I would do after completion of your ubuntu installation would be to locate the NTFS toolkits in software-center or synaptic and install them, though they're alpha/experimental at best
<IveBeenBit> Why is is that I can browse my NTFS disks with the live USB already?
<tronnix> I've executed downloads from a FAT partition in Slackware 13.37. It isn't advised, but it is nevertheless possible
<tronnix> I would imagine that they're included on live distros as most live-distro users would be runing them from a windows box. It would make sense to include them
<IveBeenBit> Also I have the 2TB drive for storage of data. My thinking was having the data on a separate drive would make backups really easy and I could just format my OS and reinstall anytime I want
<tronnix> that's exactly the purpose for having a seperate partition for your /home,
<IveBeenBit> like before I started this project, I just copied everything and didn't need to mess with combing through folders and all that
<IveBeenBit> OK I see
<tronnix> I've done similar things myself too many times to count, and I am very familiar with the kind of mess it can create. I still have about 1250 GB on my RAID server to sort through from the fiasco of my MacBook Pro dying
<tronnix> I reinstalled it something like 6 times, with a seperate backup each time, and now my RAID server is something like half-full, though I know that most of that is really just duplicated items
<tronnix> I've aso lost over a decade of material from not managing backups properly
<tronnix> IveBeenBit, I am also thinking of making your data/long-term storage a bit more simple than it could be
<IveBeenBit> tronnix check your msg
<tronnix> basically, you have dedicatedd drives for your storage, and they're functional from any OS you use
<IveBeenBit> OK Well I should save this chat so I can refer back to it
<IveBeenBit> it's a lot to remember
<tronnix> how much RAM do you have?
<IveBeenBit> I forget. How can I check from Ubuntu?
<IveBeenBit> 8 or 16 GB one of thos
<tronnix> I wouldn't bother with a swap, in that case
<tronnix> with 8GB it's a small stretch, but w/o a doubt doable, and unquestioningly so with a 16GB RAM syste,
<escott> i disagree. i always put swap
<tronnix> system
<IveBeenBit> swap is for like virtual memory?
<tronnix> The only reason I maintain a swap drive with 8GB of RAM on my laptop is because I do audio editing, and some plugins can really use up memory
<tronnix> exactly
<tronnix> swap = Windows virtual memory
<escott> swap is disk backing for when memory usage exceeds physical ram
<IveBeenBit> Right. I thought it was used for putting the computer in suspend also
<IveBeenBit> how do I check my RAM in Ubuntu
<tronnix> I have a memory monitor applet on my window manager, and even when editing media, I never touch swap space with 8 GB of RAM
<tronnix> there should be a hwinfo program; if not, sudo apt-get install hwinfo
<escott> IveBeenBit, free -h
<tronnix> if you have 16GB of RAM, I wouldn't worry about setting up swap on linux until programs start to use more system resources
<tronnix> escott is correct in that almost every system has a swap partition, it is considered standard for every and any install of linux, but it is somewhat optional on higher-end systems if you're trying to accomplish something fancy
<IveBeenBit> OK I have 8 GB
<escott> tronnix, and im disagreeing with you
<IveBeenBit> Well I have HDD space to burn, so I can afford a swap, even if it's rarely used
<escott> in the end it depends on IveBeenBit's workload and how much he values the 8-16GB of disk he would need to have a swap disk
<IveBeenBit> I will never miss that much hard drive space. Is the "standard" swap == the amount of RAM?
<tronnix> I've been strongly suggesting that he repartition and reformat a 64 GB SSD HDD to use as /dev/sda for dual-booting ubuntu and windows
<IveBeenBit> Can't I put the swap on the 500GB HDD?
<tronnix> Swap space is ALWAYS set to match the amount of RAM in your system, except for very rare circustances
<tronnix> you could
<IveBeenBit> On the SSD it would get cramped, yes
<tronnix> I have made soem suggestions via google dox for you
<IveBeenBit> if it's on the HDD that's no problem
<tronnix> a SATA3 drive as swap should give you the most minimal bump to performance possible
<tronnix> Following these suggestions will make installation slightly more complicated, but will make using your system easier, a bit less worry-free, and should maximize cross-compatibility of your data files/music/movies/porn/etc/etc
<tronnix> IveBeenBit: post-installation, I would explore some of the structure of linux operating systems to better understand what's going on under the hood, and to get a better grasp of how truly incredble linux is as an OS. You can run an ubuntu core, and change up your window-manager for a completely differnt experience without having to reinstall an OS
<escott> IveBeenBit, swap on the SSD will if ever used shorten the SSD life. the disk is the best place for swap
<IveBeenBit> Right. I will put it on the normal HDD
<tronnix> As an example, you can install gnome-session to use as your WM, which has a differnt feel than Ubuntu's default WM, Unity. You can use KDE for a more windows-like feel, with insane customizeability, or something like XFCE for a very light-weight WM, which would give you a blazingly fast user-experience
<IveBeenBit> I'm typing you on Linux Mint XDE right now. It's an old netbook that ran really slow with Windows 7
<IveBeenBit> But I have not really messed with it much to be honest
<tronnix> FYI, I've run an up-to-date linux operating system on my Pentium-4 Desktop with 1Gb of RDRAM for audio editing
<tronnix> I simply mimized my installed packages of my OS, and used a lightweight WM instead of one bloated, bulky one with all the bellss and whistles
<tronnix> although on the P4, I did use a 2-4GB swap partition because some of the editing programs used some heavy-hitting plugins
<IveBeenBit> Yeah I think it's cool. I have a buddy that takes donated old computers and puts them together with old/worthless parts and then gives them to poor kids in the neighborhood. He uses the lightweight linux distros for thos systems
<tronnix> TBH, I believe the best way to go about your setup would be to get everythign partitioned the way you want it right now using gparted on the live distro; install windows on it's designated partition of the SSD, and then get Ubuntu installed. GRUB2 should automagically detect and set itself up to dual-boot your windows OS and your Ubuntu OS without any major configuration from you, though you may wish to dive into that at a 
<BookPage> is running 'env bash' basically the same as running /bin/bash ?
<escott> no
<escott> take that back, yes in some sense.
<escott> "bash" is the same as "/bin/bash"
<escott> and you arent doing anything with "env"
<BookPage> right, but basically /bin/bash starts a new bash environment (as a child process?) and /usr/bin/env does?
<escott> BookPage, env is intended to modify the environment by dropping variables
<escott> bash can drop the environment and create a new one or use the existing or just add stuff
<escott> see the info page for bash regarding --login
<BookPage> Oooh, I get it now. Right, it has nothing to do with the new shell except for if you want to modify the environment *before* you run a given command from the current env
<BookPage> I think that sentence lost sense at some point... But yeah, thankyou escott!
<geirha> BookPage: env will look for bash in PATH
<Dan1987> Hi all, Ive just done an upgrade from 12.04 to 12.10 through the update-manager. All went well during upgrade but on first log-in i have no Unity Desktop. All i have is the background. Any advice on what i can do? Cheers
<tsimpson> Dan1987: you'll probably have better luck asking in #ubuntu
<Dan1987> Ok will do. Thanks tsimpson
<BookPage> how come after I usermod -a -G newgroup myuser and then `id` I don't see the new group, even though it appended me to the group in /etc/group
<tsimpson> BookPage: it's applied at login, so you need to logout and back in (or just login again)
<BookPage> oh thanks
<r4y> I am lost, I am running Ubuntu 12.04 and I can't get online videos to play. I tried chrome but how where do I get pepper from?, or should I use flash?, I tried flash to no avail, but perhaps I missed something
<r4y> I thought this was a Ubuntu 10.04 issue, but  I didn't remember reading that flash dropped support
<r4y> I need shut eye, so I will leave this open so I can read what anyone has to say to help me out, thank you and sorry
<IveBeenBit> I am trying to copy a file in the Ubuntu GUI, but don't have permission to copy into that directory. Can anyone tell me the equivalent of "sudo" in the GUI?
<escott> IveBeenBit, its better practice to drop to a terminal and do the copy there
<escott> !gksudo | IveBeenBit
<ubot2> IveBeenBit: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<IveBeenBit> Great, escott! Thanks for the link. I will read it before doing anything.
<escott> IveBeenBit, theoretically you could run something like nautilus with root privs but its a bad bad bad idea
<escott> naut does a lot of things and likes to spawn a lot of background processes
<escott> it would be very easy to forget to close those when you are done with the "sudo" activities
<escott> and then you could break things by accident.
<escott> best practice is to open a terminal, and sudo cp /path/to/file /path/to/destination
<escott> (on top of which you need to chown that file afterwards which is easier in terminal than in naut)
<IveBeenBit> I see. The last thing I need is to start breaking stuff again. I finally got my Ubuntu system installed and running. You want to know why the installer didn't see my hard drives?
<escott> sudo chown root:root /path/to/destination/file
<escott> IveBeenBit, i assume it was related to your intel raid ssd stuff
<IveBeenBit> Related, yes...the drive I wanted to install to was part of a RAID array in the past, but I had taken it out of the RAID so I could put Ubuntu on it. Even though I deleted the array it left some shit on the hard drive that makes it so the installer didn't see the drive.
<IveBeenBit> I had to type dmraid -E -r /dev/sdd then it worked perfectly
<IveBeenBit> In case anyone comes around here with the same question, now you know. ;-)
<IveBeenBit> 4 solid days of frustration solved with that command. Ha!
<IveBeenBit> OK that link you sent doesn't say why gksudo is any better, just says to use it. But I get it...you're asking for trouble to mess around with root privileges in Unity. I'll use the command line.
<escott> IveBeenBit, it does mention why
<escott> There are other times, though, when side effects can be as mild as Firefox extensions not sticking or as extreme as as not being able to log in any more because the permissions on your .ICEauthority changed. You can read a full discussion on the issue here.
<escott> and various links in that sentence
<IveBeenBit> I mean it doesn't tell you how gksudo is any different. It just says to use gksudo
<escott> i dont know what all gksudo does but it does things to make sure that the gui applications dont mess with the users $HOME
<escott> i think by copying ICEAuthority over to /root but i dont know for sure
<escott> my objections to root nautilus are additional objections beyond just gksudo
<IveBeenBit> OK well thanks for the help. I will use the command line instead of drag and drop as root
<IveBeenBit> While I got you here...a question about the man page when I type "man unzip." The synopsis says:
<IveBeenBit> unzip  [-Z] [-cflptTuvz[abjnoqsCDKLMUVWX$/:^]] file[.zip] [file(s) ...]
<IveBeenBit> what does the extra set of square brackets mean? In between z and a?
<escott> ~:>  unzip --help
<escott> UnZip 6.00 of 20 April 2009, by Debian. Original by Info-ZIP.
<escott> Usage: unzip [-Z] [-opts[modifiers]] file[.zip] [list] [-x xlist] [-d exdir]
<IveBeenBit> so it separates the options from modifiers. One day I will learn the difference. Thanks.
<escott> IveBeenBit, if you look at the modifiers it will make sense. modifiers only make sense in context with an option
<escott> the option is the main function, the modifier tweaks the behavior of the option
<escott> so its like an option to the option
<IveBeenBit> cool. that helps. I have been using Macs and Windows all my life so I have limited experience with CLI stuff
